# A Collection of Algorithms



## pjk (Mar 22, 2007)

Here you can find algorithms to solve many different situations on the cube. If you have an algorithm you want to add, simply click on the link, and click on "Edit" at the top of the page, find the according case, and add it. Be sure to follow the syntax of the page before adding an algorithm. For example, to add an algorithm, find the case/picture, and add this at the bottom of the list:

```
* [insert your algorithm here]
```
If you have any questions about this, feel free to ask here in this thread.


Permutation of the Last Layer Algorithms (PLL)
Orientation of the Last Layer Algorithms (OLL)
Corners of the Last Layer Algorithms (CxLL)


----------



## Erik (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@Mar 22 2007, 10:28 PM
> * Hello,
> I am starting this thread so you can find nearly all permutation algorithms in 1 place. Hopefully we can get around 5-10 different algs to choose from for each case. If you have/use an algorithm that isn't listed yet, please reply with which one you are adding and I will add them. If you have an algorithm that isn't held in the same position as the picture, please mention that so I can denote that here. Thanks.
> 
> ...


my algos


----------



## pjk (Mar 23, 2007)

Updated.

I will go searching for algs soon


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 23, 2007)

I didn't know you could do that with the U perms Erik! Also, we are missing the Z permutation. O_O

<hr>

<hr>
*Y Permuation*



[F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F']
<hr>
*R Permuation : a*



[y' R2 B' R' U' R' U R B R' U2 R U2 R']
<hr>
*R Permuation : b*



[y R2 B2 U' R' U' R U R U B2 R U' R U]
<hr>
*N Permuation : a*



[y' L U' R U2 L' U R' L U' R U2 L' U R']
<hr>
*N Permuation : b*



[L' U R' U2' L U' L' R U R' U2' L U' R U']
<hr>
*J Permuation : a*



[y2 L' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U	]
<hr>
*J Permuation : b*



[y2 R L U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' U']
<hr>
*Z Permuation* (PJK, add this?)
x' R U' R' U D R' D U' R' U R D2' F x OR M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2


<hr>
*F Permuation*




[R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U x R U R' U' R2 B']
<hr>


----------



## annon (Mar 23, 2007)

Could someone also list them in the basic UDFBRL notation?


----------



## pjk (Mar 23, 2007)

Updated, thanks L-t, sorry I missed it.

Annon, what do you mean? With no cube rotations? They are already in standard basic notation.


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 23, 2007)

JPerm





RUR' F' - RUR'U'R'-F-R2U'R'U'

(Similar to T-Perm)


----------



## pjk (Mar 24, 2007)

Updated.


----------



## csfield (Mar 25, 2007)

Here are mine:
<hr>
*R Permutation : a*




[R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2' U]
<hr>
*R Permutation : b*




[R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U']
<hr>
*N Permutation : a*




[R U' R' U l U F U' R' F' R U' R U l' U R']
<hr>
*N Permutation : b*




[R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R]
<hr>
*J Permutation : a*




[y2 R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L']
<hr>
<hr>
*H Permutation*




[R2' r2 U' L2 l2' U2 R2' r2 U' L2 l2']
<hr>
*E Permutation*




[y x R U' R' D R U R' u2 R' U R D R' U' R]
<hr>
*Z Permutation : b*




[U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U]
<hr>
I got N b from Gungz' blog. N a is the F-B reflection with a double layer optimization. Bob Burton has that one on his site and attributes it to Stefan Pochmann. I like those N algs even though they are a little longer than the regular ones because they are finger-tricky and flow nicely. The H is the same alg as the M2 version just performed differently. I got that version from Gungz too and he has a nice video of it.


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing... interessting N's


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 27, 2007)

N Perm A
LU'L'ULFUF'L'U'LF'LFL'UL'
N Perm B
R'URU'R'F'U'FRUR'FR'F'RU'R

Edit
I just saw somebody added these, I don't use them, I do suggest them though!


----------



## Cubinator (Mar 27, 2007)

*V Permutation*




[R' U R' U' x2 y' R' U R' U' l R U' R' U R U]
<hr>
*U Permutation : a*




[B2 U' M' U2 M U' B2]
<hr>
*U Permutation : b*




[B2 U M' U2 M U B2]
<hr>
*R Permutation : a*




[R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U l U R2 F]
<hr>
*N Permutation : a*




[R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L]
<hr>
*N Permutation : b*




[R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L]
<hr>
*J Permutation : a*




[y2 F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R U l U R2 F]
<hr>
*H Permutation*




[U' M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2] - discovered that myself.
I have to go and will finsih the list later.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 29, 2007)

Your U perms don't work. :/


----------



## Cubinator (Mar 29, 2007)

Whoops. I accidentally put B2 where it should have been U2. Fixed. Those aren't all the PLL algs, but the others that I have are already there.


----------



## pjk (Mar 31, 2007)

Updated. This is great. Please add yours if you haven't done so yet.


----------



## csfield (Mar 31, 2007)

You posted one of my N's twice (once under J). Also the R b I posted is not a different algorithm but a correction of the typo (the last R' should be R2).


----------



## Cubinator (Mar 31, 2007)

Y Perm
F R U' R' F D R' (y x) R' U' R (z) R2 (y) L' d2

T Perm
F R U' R' U R U R2 F' R U R U' R'

R Perm b
R' U2 R U' (y') R' F R B' R' F' R (z x') R' U R'

N Perm a
R U' L d2 L' U L R' U' R U2 r' F l' U' (y2)
L U' R U2 L' U R' L U' R U2 L' U R' U'
The last alg for this case shouldn't be there. It's an N perm b alg. 

J Perm a
R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2' L

J Perm b
(y2) F2' R U R' (y) r2 (y') R U' R U R2'
L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2' R'
The last alg for this case shouldn't be there either. It's a J perm a alg (and I don't think it's on the list)

H Perm
F2 M2 F2 U' F2 M2 F2 U- or (x) U2 M2 U2 B' U2 M2 U2 B
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
L R U2 L' R' F' B' U2 F B

Those are some algs you can add to your list. I'll find more later, time permitting. These were taken from cubestation (with the exception of the H perms, which are from Petrus' site, and one alg came from my head)


----------



## pjk (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks, I updated. csfield, I think I corrected the problem, but not positive. Cubinator, I tried editing what you said too, let me know if I didn't do it correctly. When I get time I will go through and test all the algs. If you see a problem, please be specific on what it is. Thanks


----------



## Cubinator (Mar 31, 2007)

This alg [R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L] is listed under N perm a and b, when it should only be a.

[y2 R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L'] is listed as J perm b when it should be J perm a.


----------



## pjk (Apr 1, 2007)

Updated. Thanks


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 1, 2007)

Wouldn't it make sense to just sticky this thread?


----------



## pjk (Apr 1, 2007)

Done.


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 2, 2007)

*V Permutation*





[yL'URU'LUL'UR'U'LU2RU2R']
[y2RU'L'UR'U'RU'LUR'U2L'U2L]
[y'R'ULU'RUR'UL'U'RU2LU2L']
[LU'R'UL'U'LU'RUL'U2R'U2R]
<hr>


----------



## pjk (Apr 2, 2007)

Updated.


----------



## csfield (Apr 4, 2007)

Katsu's N b:

z U' R D' R2 U R' U' z' R U R' z R2 U R' z' R U'


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow this is great! Every algorithm that I use is already listed here...and I'm picking up some new ones too! Thanks guys!


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 8, 2007)

May be we should start an OLL version?


----------



## pjk (Apr 9, 2007)

I am updating now.

Harris, I was thinking the same thing. Feel free to start it if you would like. Afterall, you have some real quick OLL's.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2007)

Erik, pay attention! Those last two algs are coming right at you!


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok Pat, I'm working on it...but it's gonna take a while :unsure:


----------



## Erik (Apr 9, 2007)

AAAaaaarggghhh okokokokokok I'll learn those 2 stupid algs if it makes you happy :lol: 
No you are totaly right.
Btw my Z update: 
M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U M2'


----------



## pjk (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay, going to update now.


----------



## dChan (Apr 23, 2007)

Here are some interesting algs by Stefan Pochmann:



> *
> N1 perm --- R U' R' U l U F U' R' F' R U' R U l' U R'
> Found with ACube and optimizing by hand, but I don't exactly remember how.
> 
> ...



Edit: Oh YES- I forgot to give my magical H-perm- hopefully it has yet to be written-

L R U2 x U D x' y U2 L R


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@Apr 23 2007, 09:38 PM
> *
> Edit: Oh YES- I forgot to give my magical H-perm- hopefully it has yet to be written-
> 
> L R U2 x U D x' y U2 L R *


 there must me a mistake in it... it doesn't work. hopefully you can correct this, it looks interessting!


----------



## pjk (Apr 27, 2007)

I am updating now. And yeah, that H perm you provided Daniel doesn't work here either.


----------



## dChan (Apr 30, 2007)

Oops, it is actually

L R U2 x U' D' x' y U2 L R 

I hope I got the "x" and "y" correct. I'm not very good at writing down cube rotations.


----------



## Cubinator (May 9, 2007)

R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 is a Z-perm I found.

Edit: Here are a couple 2-gens I just found also (although they're very long, they have some nice triggers)

R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' is a Z-Perm
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U is an H-Perm


----------



## Joël (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cubinator_@May 9 2007, 04:07 AM
> * R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 is a Z-perm I found.
> 
> Edit: Here are a couple 2-gens I just found also (although they're very long, they have some nice triggers)
> ...


 24 moves.. for a 2 gen Z-perm? You might as well do 2 11 move 3-cycles with 1 move canceling out to get 21 moves .


----------



## KJiptner (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@Apr 30 2007, 08:31 PM
> *
> I hope I got the "x" and "y" correct. I'm not very good at writing down cube rotations. *


I also don't like it  I always try to see it this way:

x "works" like R
y "works" like U
z "works" like F


----------



## joey (May 15, 2007)

The Japense notation scheme uses (u) (f) and &reg;, for their cube rotations. So you can see which x,y, and z are easily.


----------



## dChan (May 15, 2007)

Yeah I try to think of the cube as if it is on a graph with a cross at the center. The horizontal bar is x, the vertical bar is y and I find z as the last imaginry bar that is shooting out towards me. So I just imaging as if my cube is on 3 skewers, lol.


----------



## dChan (May 16, 2007)

These are optomized T-perms(10 moves). I modified these from Lucas Garron's optomized PLL page(he used a solving program). The first one is probably more speedcubing friendly as it has no 'B' moves but the second one is for those who prefer to start off with R2 moves for whatever reason. Enjoy
L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 
R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' B2


----------



## Johannes91 (May 16, 2007)

Some tweaking and it's quite nice: R2' u' R2 U R2' y R2 u R2' U' R2.

Easier variation, but a bit longer: R2 U R2' U' R2 U' D R2' U' R2 U R2' D'.


----------



## dChan (May 18, 2007)

I like: R2' u' R2 U R2' y R2 u R2' U' R2. Good job Johannes! I'll use that.


----------



## Cubinator (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jo?l+May 14 2007, 09:33 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Jo?l @ May 14 2007, 09:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Cubinator_@May 9 2007, 04:07 AM
> * R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 is a Z-perm I found.
> 
> Edit: Here are a couple 2-gens I just found also (although they're very long, they have some nice triggers)
> ...


24 moves.. for a 2 gen Z-perm? You might as well do 2 11 move 3-cycles with 1 move canceling out to get 21 moves . [/b][/quote]
Heh, yes, I know that nobody in their right mind would ever use them. I was playing around with the R' U R U' fingertrick.

By the way, I notice that one of my favorite algs isn't up there- U Perm a:

(y2) R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

I can get around 1.75 with this and I'm only an intermediate speedcuber


----------



## dChan (May 22, 2007)

Ah, the U-perm, I use that exact same alg from Joel's page actually. I prefer it over Macky's alg for it.


----------



## Erik (Jun 1, 2007)

I found this one: 
G-perm d: y' (R'F'RF')(U'L'U)(FR'F'LF2R)


----------



## doubleyou (Jun 2, 2007)

G perms

A:

R2 D B' U B' U' B D' R2 F' U F

B:

R' U' R B2 D L' U L U' L D' B2

C:

R U R' F2 D' L U' L' U L' D F2

D:

F2 D' L U' L U L' D F2 R U' R'

from rubiks.dk


----------



## ArminK (Jun 27, 2007)

I prefer this Z alg insted of taking a quarter anticlockwise M (M') I take a clockwise, it easier after my opinion



> _Originally posted by PJK_@Mar 22 2007, 11:28 PM
> *
> Z Permutation : b
> 
> ...


uy


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 12, 2007)

Images got messed up after moving forums maybe? :O


----------



## pjk (Jul 12, 2007)

The images work fine for me. 

I am also updating the PLL list now.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 12, 2007)

For me the lniks are just there without the


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 12, 2007)

You have to enable images, they (and avatars and signatures) seem to be disabled by default.


----------



## pjk (Jul 12, 2007)

Avatars should be working. I have seen several members with their avatars. As far as images in signatures, yes, those are disabled. However, images in posts are not. You can put an infinite amount of images in your post if they are hosted at another source, like photobucket.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 13, 2007)

I never said they aren't working. When I went to

User CP -> Edit Options -> Thread Display Options -> Visible Post Elements

for the first time, all three were hidden. Not a big deal because I've changed them now, but that's probably why some people don't see the images.


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2007)

Ah, I see. I will check that setting and set it as a default.

Also, Johannes, when you delete, just click on physically remove, and there is no need for a reason, just leave it blank.

Edit: I didn't see anything that would make you guys need see images. Can someone take a screenshot of what you see please? Thanks


----------



## doubleyou (Aug 1, 2007)

H Perm R2 Bs2 L2 D R2 Bs2 L2 U'
rubiks.dk


----------



## doubleyou (Aug 13, 2007)

U b

RU'R URUR' U'R'U'R'U2R'


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 13, 2007)

Most PLL's can be done using commutators, like J for example:

R L d2 R' U' R d2 R' U L'

d2 swaps LL-pairs, the rest is to get them in place + restoration.


----------



## Jai (Aug 29, 2007)

F Permutation: [y R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U r U R' U' L' U R U')

Z Permutation: [ M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U']
[y' M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U]


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 1, 2007)

do u have to remember all of it or only remember the major 1?


----------



## hdskull (Sep 3, 2007)

shawnlee said:


> do u have to remember all of it or only remember the major 1?



u only need to remember 1, but sometimes it's better to remember 2 for some easier cases so u can execute faster.


----------



## Kristoffer Absalonsen (Sep 7, 2007)

*J permutation B*

I really like this algorithm=)

[(y2) r2 U' L' U r' U2 R B' R' U2]


----------



## Erik (Sep 11, 2007)

My new Y perm alg: 
it works about the same as the normal FRU'R'U'RUR'F' etc. alg only with slightly different formula's which makes the flow a bit better and makes it not 17 but 15 moves:
(U) FR'F'RURU'R2U'RU l U'R'U


----------



## Jai (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been trying to decide between the 2 algos...


----------



## karaoke99 (Sep 15, 2007)

iI got bored today and tooled around with some of these, and I noticed six mistakes (though I suspect there are more). I would have guessed that people who regularly contribute to, read, and learn algorithms from sites like speedsolving.com would have found these mistakes long before a noob such as myself (Average solve time only 67 sec. and I have none of the 21 LL permutations committed to memory), so maybe that means I show some promise?

For R Permutation: a
There needs to be an addition of one last twist at the end of the following algorithm:
[y2z UR2U'R2UF'U'R'URUFU2*R*]

For N Permutation: b
This algorithm is listed twice:
[R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R]

For G Permutation: a
The following algorithm needs a "y" turn at the beginning:
[*y* R2 D B' U B' U' B D' R2 F' U F]

For Z Permutation: b
The following algorithm needs an "x" turn at the beginning:
[*x* M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2]

For R Permutation: a
There needs to be the addition of one last twist to the following algorithm:
[y2z UR2U'R2UF'U'R'URUFU2*R*]

For E Permutation
The following algorithm needs a "z2" turn at the beginning:
[*z2* y x R U' R' D R U R' D2 L' U L D L' U' L]

For N Permutation: a
Add this algorithm (it is a mirror image of an Nb algorithm):
[y F U’ F’ U F R U R’ F’ U’ F R’ F R F’ U F’]


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 25, 2007)

Updated...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 26, 2007)

Also there is no Z Permutation: b


----------



## Protest (Oct 6, 2007)

[R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R]

that alg under J:a is wrong,that an N:b alg


----------



## Stefan (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's another G-perm I found a few days ago:
(l' U' U' L' U l F') (U' L U *F* R' F R)
I push the highlighted *F* with my left index finger.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 22, 2007)

I found these on my own, good if you like M moves. 

U Permutation: a M2 U M' U2 M U M2
U Permutation: b M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 28, 2007)

j perm :a

(L' U R' U2 L U' R) U (L' U R' U2 L U' R)
j perm :b

(R U' L U2 R' U L) U' (R U' L U2 R' U L)


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 28, 2007)

L' U R' U2 L U' R U L' U R' U2 L U' R
L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 R L

A bit shorter.


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 28, 2007)

i believe thats a very well known one.. im just listing new ones =D add to the collection lol


----------



## Erik (Oct 29, 2007)

I found these for the A perms, actually I just wondered what the RUL variant would be, and I know at least 2 algorithms for all PLL's now 
Aa: R'U2R2U'L'UR'U'LUR'U2R
Ab: y' R'U2RU'L'URU'LUR2U2R'
They are not even slow


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2007)

Erik said:


> I found these for the A perms, actually I just wondered what the RUL variant would be, and I know at least 2 algorithms for all PLL's now
> Aa: R'U2R2U'L'UR'U'LUR'U2R
> Ab: y' R'U2RU'L'URU'LUR2U2R'
> They are not even slow



Setup + Niklas there!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 29, 2007)

You can also abuse R2 method algs:
(U R' D r2 U') (R U r2' U') (D')
(U' r x) (l2' U L U') (R' U) (L' U' L') (R' U)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 29, 2007)

Erik said:


> Ab: y' R'U2RU'L'URU'LUR2U2*R'*


That would be just R.


----------



## dbeyer (Nov 4, 2007)

Z Perm
y R2 U' R2 U R2 x' U2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U2

N Perm b
L' U L U' r' U' F' U L F L' U L' U' r U' L


----------



## dbeyer (Nov 4, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I found these on my own, good if you like M moves.
> 
> U Permutation: a M2 U M' U2 M U M2
> U Permutation: b M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2



M2 U M' U2 M U2 M' U2 M U M2 and M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M' U2 M U' M2 are both super cube safe 

A trick of Dror Vomberg's


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 5, 2007)

Permutation U: b

y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


----------



## Karthik (Nov 17, 2007)

I found another alg for R-perm-b: y2 R' U2 l R U' R' U l' U2' R-F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
It is pretty lengthy but flows very smoothly with a little practice.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 19, 2007)

New ones I found

Permutation A: a

y2 z F2 R U2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 L U2
y z' U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 L F2

Permutation A: b

y z U2 L' U2 L F2 U2 R U2 R' F2
z' F2 L' U2 L U2 F2 R U2 R' U2


----------



## Marcell (Nov 19, 2007)

karthikputhraya said:


> I found another alg for R-perm-a: y2 R' U2 l R U' R' U l' U2' R-F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
> It is pretty lengthy but flows very smoothly with a little practice.



This is R-perm b.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 22, 2007)

An H perm I like for OH (2-gen, not too long QTM)
R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U

and a Z for those people who like N perms:
R' U L' U2 D2 R U' L R' U L' U2 D2 R U' L (basically do the N that a lot of people know and do a D2 with every U2)
or R' U L' E2 L U' R L' U R' E2 R U' L'
(I wouldn't ever use either of these Zs, just throwing them out there...)


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 22, 2007)

Tim Reynolds said:


> An H perm I like for OH (2-gen, not too long QTM)
> R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U


 
Or just R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 27, 2007)

Updated (sorry for the wait!).


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 3, 2007)

R perm a:
R U' R F2 R' U R F2 R2 U' M' U2 M


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's a few more, mostly off Lars Vandenbergh's Cubezone a few monhs ago, with a little change for my preference

Ua: L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2
Ra: y2 F' R' U' R F' R' U y' R' U' R' U R B R2
Rb: y' R F U F' R F U' R U R U' R' F' R2
GD: y2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
F: R' U R U' R2 y' R' U' R U y x R U R' U' R2 U'
E: x U R' U' L U R U' L' U R U' L U R' U' L'
Ab: y' x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R


----------



## FU (Dec 13, 2007)

I was playing around with OLLs recently and found a Z-perm comprising of 2 very fast OLLs.

(R' U' R' F R F' U R) (F' U' L' U L F)


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 13, 2007)

should be 
(R' U' R' F R F' U R) (F' U' L' U L F)

nice find. It "only" uses 14 moves and no double turns. I think the 2-gen is a little faster though


----------



## malcolm (Dec 19, 2007)

Nb:
x' F U f' U2 R2 f' U R2 U' f R2 U2 f U'
Na
x' F' R' f R2 U2 f R' U2 R f' U2 R2 f' R

Not as finger-tricky, but shorter.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 19, 2007)

H perm:
S R2 S' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R'


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 28, 2007)

U perm b:
y R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R'
y R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R'

U perm a
y R U R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R
y R U2 R2 U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R


----------



## Erik (Jan 3, 2008)

F perm: 
(Ud) RU2R2'U'R2U'R2U'LU'RU'L'U'LU'L' found it while playing around a bit with 2 OLL algs.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 9, 2008)

Shortest F ever:

( l' + R' ) U2 ( M + R ) U r' U2 l U' r U2' M' [U']

11 turns if my specials are as 1 and the last U is not counted.

This is originally the alg you get from CubeX but then modified by me.


----------



## GreatMind (Jan 19, 2008)

So many... Must memorize.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 19, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Shortest F ever:
> 
> ( l' + R' ) U2 ( M + R ) U r' U2 l U' r U2' M' [U']
> 
> ...



I do it as (d')M'U2'rU'lU2'r'Ur'R2U2'R2'

Both executions are 12in STM. AUF shouldn't count, 'cause it merges with pre-AUF. (Although I pre-AUF almost all my PLL's, anyhow...)


----------



## malcolm (Jan 25, 2008)

E perm -x U R' U' L U R U' r' F R F' r U R' U' r'


----------



## skinnyandweak (Jan 30, 2008)

i believe this N permutation "a" is wrong : [R' U R' D R'2 U' R U D' R' D R'2 U' R D']


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 31, 2008)

skinnyandweak said:


> i believe this N permutation "a" is wrong : [R' U R' D R'2 U' R U D' R' D R'2 U' R D']


Then change your religion. (It permutes with LL on on R.)


----------



## van21691 (Feb 7, 2008)

J perm: b
R2 U' R2 (T-perm) R2 U R2


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes finally! Found some good perms
I found that N perm 9 is a fake!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 13, 2008)

Dcuber said:


> Yes finally! Found some good perms
> I found that N perm 9 is a fake!


Look two posts above yours. 

(How could you have a fake PLL? Either you permute LL and simultaneously preserve LL orientation [maybe trivially], or you don't...)


----------



## newbiecubie (Feb 13, 2008)

nice, I'm going to print out the picture and best algorithm to go with it now! (still not up to CFOP, I'm cross, corners, edges (second layer) orient edges, orient corners, two step permutation. Looking for great perms as I am going to learn two step orient, then perm soon. I will then learn the F2L case's (can someone recommend me a good site for them) then finally my OLL's.


----------



## Dene (Feb 13, 2008)

Macky's site is good for F2L, but no need to learn the algorithms...


----------



## newbiecubie (Feb 14, 2008)

Why not? If I learn them I have an advantage, all speed cubers memorise them. What are you saying I should do?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 14, 2008)

Maybe there should be an F2L sticky in Beginners Central or something, this question is being asked like everyday...


----------



## newbiecubie (Feb 14, 2008)

maybe there should be but will you answer it for me? And can you also explain intitive F2L. I've been looking everywhere for it!


----------



## newbiecubie (Feb 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> Macky's site is good for F2L, but no need to learn the algorithms...


Your from NZ, so am I. How do you get in comps? Are there any here or do you just go over seas?


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2008)

I have never been to a competition. There are none here, although I am considering hosting one for myself. Also, I don't think most speedcubers memorise the algorithms for F2L. In saying that, I don't know, as a percentage, how many of the top speedcubers learnt F2L intuitively vs. algorithms. Where abouts in NZ are you?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 14, 2008)

newbiecubie said:


> maybe there should be but will you answer it for me? And can you also explain intitive F2L. I've been looking everywhere for it!


Oh, sorry about that...

-> http://speedsolving.com/search.php?searchid=43233


----------



## niKo (Feb 14, 2008)

Question on notation: 

I know about cube rotations.. z, y, etc, but I haven't seen any lower case letters like d'. Is that the same as D'?

(I'm a new member - just started cubing a month ago).

-niKo


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2008)

A lower case letter means you turn that layer, and the middle layer with it as well. So d' would mean the bottom face, place the E slice one quarter turn anti-clockwise


----------



## niKo (Feb 15, 2008)

*Notation*

Thanks, so d' would be the same as U'. Does turning two layers like that when you might as well turn one increase speed at all?

-nK


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 15, 2008)

d' is the same as (U' y), and yes, it is faster(most of the time).


----------



## niKo (Feb 15, 2008)

*Intuitive Fridrich F2L*

I thought this video was pretty good: youTube

It was a good start, then with practice it came more naturally to me, and I recognized more patterns and was able to look ahead.

Not to say I'm all that good.. I certainly am not.

-nK

EDIT: just noticed I use different algorithms for the U Permutations than the ones listed.. --
For U Permutation a: [y2 F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2]
For U Permutation b: [y2 F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2]
They're a little awkward (at least for me), but I'll post anyway in case you want to add them.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 15, 2008)

newbiecubie said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Macky's site is good for F2L, but no need to learn the algorithms...
> ...



3 NZers now! Dene, you should host a comp theres quite a few in my class at school who've learnt that would go, the average around 1:30-2min


----------



## benjediman (Feb 15, 2008)

For N perm, how about:

R U R' U (J-perm) U' R U' R'

if we use the J-Perm that starts with R U R' F', there will be a cancellation somewhere there


----------



## Lofty (Feb 15, 2008)

for N perm a:
R U' R' U R B U B' R' U' R B' R B R' U R'
I was talking to Jason Bum about OH and 2H PLL and we found this one. Its so easy to memo an alg for a case I already know but for cases I don't know(COLL+OLL with no edges) its annoyingly hard.


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2008)

malcolm said:


> newbiecubie said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Well if only it was as simple as that. I would love to but there are many things to consider. For a start, if I were to host a competition, it would be in Christchurch, not Auckland.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 15, 2008)

Wouldn't you get much more competitors in auckland though?


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2008)

Most likely, but I've never been to Auckland, I wouldn't have the slightest clue where to start. It would also be difficult to organise things when I could never get there beforehand.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah. You could also try contacting toy shops or something to try and get them to sponsor you


----------



## Dene (Feb 16, 2008)

Lol, I don't think that really fits in with the context of the situation. It's like:
Person One: "Hey, how's it going?"
Person Two: "I think we should get sponsors."
Person One: "Yea I'm fine thanks, nice day we're having?"
Person Two: "I think we should have the competition at the town hall."

You seem full of ideas, why not get your friends to help you host a competition? I'd be glad to help if you did. I think I may actually ask a couple of guys I know, to see if they would be interested to help me out if I go ahead with anything. They would probably be better at the organising stuff anyway.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 16, 2008)

Hmm i have a similar problem to you.. im in the middle of 5th form so i don't have much time to organize etc


----------



## Dene (Feb 16, 2008)

Lol, oh so you're a young'n. I'll see what I can do about a competition, but if it was here, would you be able to come?


----------



## malcolm (Feb 16, 2008)

dunno about christchurch. I might be able to come, because i went to japan twice and have some airpoints, but auckland would probably be a better idea, more people would come


----------



## Dene (Feb 16, 2008)

Yet again though, as above, I don't feel like typing it again.


----------



## newbiecubie (Feb 17, 2008)

lol this has turned from perms to an NZ comp!


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 18, 2008)

hey i have a pll question, if u have heard of this algorithm,
F2 (U/U') L R' F2 L' R (U/U') F2 
please tell me how to use it because i dont know when to (other than i know it is a pll alg) 
thanks in advance!


----------



## MiloD (Feb 18, 2008)

that is a commutator "u perm" that cycles 3 edges on the same face while preserving orientation.

try doing M U2 M' U2

note the edges it cycles. the "alg" you posted sets up the edges into this position, cycles them, then undoes the setup moves.


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2008)

That's a U permutation. If you do it on a solved cube you can see what it does. It is a 3 edge cycle. I'm not certain if others think so, but I would strongly recommend using: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
This does the same thing, but is a lot easier, and also easier to memorise (or at least I think so). There may be a better algorithm though, can't say for sure.


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dene said:


> I would strongly recommend using: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
> This does the same thing, but is a lot easier, and also *easier to memorise* (or at least I think so).


Seriously? I think that Allan is very easy to understand and remember. It's a bit more difficult to execute, but can be done quite quickly with some practice. I use both algs, depending on the case.


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2008)

I dunno, maybe it's just me then  . I definitely find the 2-gen much more, kind of, natural, to remember. I don't know if that makes sense lol.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes but with the Alan it is much easier to see what is actually happening. If you can see what is happening you can understand it and "memorize" it better.


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmmm, I actually recall now, originally I learnt that algorithm, but with slightly different cube rotations, and I remember that when I saw the one that I stated above, I took it on straight away. It just seemed better (not just faster, but easier to memorise/better flow/easier to visualise etc). Yet again, maybe it's just me


----------



## malcolm (Feb 18, 2008)

I like the non-2 gen one for BLD because it cancels more often- sometimes even down to just 4 moves if the edges are on the same slice.


----------



## Erik (Feb 28, 2008)

RU2R2'FRF'RU2 y R'F'RURU'R' (U) R-perm


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 28, 2008)

Erik said:


> RU2R2'FRF'RU2 y R'F'RURU'R' (U) R-perm


That one's nice, I may switch to it. :O


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 9, 2008)

I switched from standard Y perm to RUR'B2'RU'R'd'R2UR2UR2. I am quite slow at PLLs, but it cut my time from 5s to 3s.

My friend found this F perm it is basically triple antisune+niklas.
I forgot it at the moment. It's about 20 moves, long, but fast.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 9, 2008)

Here it is 
F: RU2R'U'RUR'U'RU2L'UR'U'LRUR'URU2R'
I don't use it. I use the reflection of one given earlier somewhere.
R1: L'U'LURUR'URU2R'L'U2LU'rUR'U'r'FRF'
R2: RUR'URUL'UR'U'LU2RU2R2U'R2U'R2U2R
I use macky's. But try these.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 19, 2008)

For the A-Perm a i normally do y2 U r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F'

it is a 2layerd t-perm, pretty fast


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 26, 2008)

The "x" in the second Z perm alg needs to be an y


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Apr 7, 2008)

that fourth T-perm is missing a U turn at the end...


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 13, 2008)

ja y2 U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L


----------



## 36duong (Apr 13, 2008)

G:d y2 RUR' y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u' R2


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 15, 2008)

I am thinking about switching my Y perm to this:
F R' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' U R U R' F'
Performed as:
x U R' U' l U R U' R' F R U' R' U R U R' F'

It is just the inverse of the standard alg, but I've never seen anybody use this before. I've always hated the double-OLL alg for this case, but performed this way it is quite nice for me. I've used Joel's alg as my Y-perm for a while, but I might switch to this.


----------



## Dene (Apr 15, 2008)

That is quite nice actually, how fast can you do it?

EDIT: The immediate problem I'm having with it is the regrip after doing R' F, but I'm sure I could get used to it.


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 15, 2008)

Usually 1.6-1.8, which is just about as fast as my other alg. My best single with it so far is 1.56, but I think I could get sub 1.5. It's a nice alg, but the thing is the alg completely flies except for the first three moves. It's hard to transition from the first three moves to the rest of the alg without losing speed, but that is the only time I regrip.


----------



## Dene (Apr 15, 2008)

Yea, well that is still amazingly fast compared to mine >.< . I think I might change to! I never really liked the "main" one.


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 17, 2008)

H U M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2

I made it up myself =]

(well I haven't seen it anywhere else)


----------



## mrttuba42 (Apr 17, 2008)

so far...in every situation ive had, all ive had to do is the parity alg on the 4x4 for the t permutation. then that automatically sets up a u perm. ive done it about a billion times. the parity alg i use is: F' U' F U F R' F2 U F U F' U' F R
then all i have to do is the u permutations: R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R or R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't quite understand what you mean...


----------



## doubleyou (Apr 29, 2008)

U perm

commutator: M S' D' S U2 S' D S D' U2 M'

and of course U': M S D S' U2 S D' S' D U2 M'


----------



## dbeyer (May 1, 2008)

R2 U R U' R' U y' (l) U L' U L U R' U'

Lemme correct this but I'm still working on it. I have a typo somewhere and I don't have the alg available.
I'm pretty sure this is right. I just worked on it.

Swap URB and ULF, and UL and UF.
It's a pretty nice Algorithm, I'm trying to beat my old Y perm with this one.

Later,
DB


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 1, 2008)

A guy I met at Chattahoochee showed me this one for H

(r' M R) U (r' M R) U2 (r' M R) U (r' M R)


The r' M R can be done VERY fast in one quick motion.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 1, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> A guy I met at Chattahoochee showed me this one for H
> 
> (r' M R) U (r' M R) U2 (r' M R) U (r' M R)
> 
> ...


r M' R' is also nice.


----------



## blgentry (May 1, 2008)

I'm sure you both realize this, but (r' M R) is simply a breakdown of M2. I suck at M2, both with the 2 part method (r2 R2), and with the two fingered "pure slice" method (ala Bob Burton). Still this three part method doesn't seem like it would be much easier. But Hadley is WAY faster than I am, so my opinion on this might not count for much.

Brian.


----------



## Dene (May 1, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> A guy I met at Chattahoochee showed me this one for H
> 
> (r' M R) U (r' M R) U2 (r' M R) U (r' M R)
> 
> ...



This is how I've been doing it since Joel showed me, it is very good, except I do it as: L (M' l')


----------



## malcolm (May 2, 2008)

I just use the middle-ring combination, it gets much easier with practice. I can get times around 1.2-1.6s, my T for reference is around 2-2.4 seconds


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 3, 2008)

I use that variation of R and r for an H pem. I execute it as:
R2' r2 U' r2 R2' U2 r2' R2 U' r2 R'

most of my U2's including that one are done with a double trigger


----------



## joey (May 5, 2008)

U perm
R U R' U' l' U' L U2 R U' R' U' L' U R

Just for a bit of fun really, (its a modified ELL)


----------



## Makhieval (May 7, 2008)

Here's my V-perm' : 
R'U'RUR'FRUR'U'R'F'R'U'L'UR'U'L (19moves)
It's a combination of an R-perm' and a Nicklas.


----------



## LamentConfiguration (May 8, 2008)

Could there be a way to notate if a permutation effects other cubes besides the ones indicated as moving? I found an E perm that I really liked except it swapped all four edges as well.


----------



## blgentry (May 8, 2008)

^ If I understand you properly, the alg you found is not an E. For an alg to solve the E permutation, it must move only the cubies that are contained in that permutation and it must move them properly. The alg you found moves the corners and the edges, so by definition it is not an E algorithm.

Brian.


----------



## LamentConfiguration (May 8, 2008)

I understand that, but I found it here listed under the "E" permutations, it is odd to me because it moves all corners and edges. it is this one:

[(r' R' U') (L D' L' U L) (R U' R' D R) U]


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 8, 2008)

LamentConfiguration said:


> I understand that, but I found it here listed under the "E" permutations, it is odd to me because it moves all corners and edges. it is this one:
> 
> [(r' R' U') (L D' L' U L) (R U' R' D R) U]


No, it doesn't. Notice that all edges remain in place relative to centers.
Notice what the applet does for the first turn, and which face the alg affects.


----------



## Kenneth (May 12, 2008)

I dunno if this H-PLL is here before but probably not, I just found it and it is a short one that is good for those who can do E2's fast:

*(l' R') E2 (l R) U (l' R') E2 (l R) U'*

Parentesis are double layer antislice turns and those are easy to do as one so in STM it is only 8 turns.

It is nearly a 2x(...), all but the U-turn are repeated exactly the same in the in the second half.

I actually found it on 4x4x4 and there I did double layers for both R and L, really freaky alg 

BTW: on the 4x4x4 you can use 2x(L' l' R' r' U2 L l R r U) and the alg does only half the H-PLL, mirror does the other half


----------



## LamentConfiguration (May 12, 2008)

Lucas: I was doing that, I must just be looking at something wrong on my cube. I also want to say that your compound OLL method on your page is awesome, I've been using it for only a couple days now and have noticed significant increases in speed. Thanks again.


----------



## LamentConfiguration (May 14, 2008)

The problem with listing this:

[(r' R' U') (L D' L' U L) (R U' R' D R) U]

as an "E" permutation on this page is that the picture has the corners swapping side to side, whereas the algorithm will switch them from front to back. I feel that this needs clarification.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 14, 2008)

H Perm:
M2 U2' M2 U'
M2 U2' M2 U'

found it out my self, now I use it for uber fast times xD


----------



## ooveehoo (May 16, 2008)

I've got some rarer PLL algs:

F (I don't remeber where this is from)
RU2RUFRF2UFU'FR'F'

U (Figured out myself. I don't use this one anymore)
[RUR'U'][L'U'LU2][RU'R'][U'L'UL]

E (This isn't maybe that rare, but I had fun figuring this out)
X'U'RUL'U'R'UZ2R2UL'U'R'ULU'


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 16, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> F (I don't remeber where this is from)
> RU2RUFRF2UFU'FR'F'


I guess you meant: RU2RUFRF2UFU'FR'F'*UR'*


----------



## Jason Baum (May 19, 2008)

I recently found an altenrate way of doing the N perm. Many people know this alg:

R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R

For the alternate way, it starts exactly the same:

R' U R U' R' F' U' F R

Now, you are going to solve the pair at BR the normal way:

U R' U' R U' y R U R'

So the alg becomes:

R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' y R U R'

This alg is .10 to .15 seconds faster for me than the old alg.


----------



## ooveehoo (May 20, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> ooveehoo said:
> 
> 
> > F (I don't remeber where this is from)
> ...



Yeah I really forgot the last moves. Thanks.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 24, 2008)

LamentConfiguration said:


> The problem with listing this:
> 
> [(r' R' U') (L D' L' U L) (R U' R' D R) U]
> 
> as an "E" permutation on this page is that the picture has the corners swapping side to side, whereas the algorithm will switch them from front to back. I feel that this needs clarification.



Lament has a point. To match the diagram the algorithm should have (y) before it and (xy') at the end. It does no seem important when you use the alg on a solved cube but it can screw you up if you try to use the alg with your cube arranged by the diagram. The leading y,y',y2 indicates a rotated diagram. (The trailing rotations are not needed I guess because the cube is solved.)


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 24, 2008)

In the E perm listed: [x U R' U' L U R U'-R2 w' U' R U L U' R'U]
R2w' can be r2' or r2, to conform with lowercase notation.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 24, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> In the E perm listed: [x U R' U' L U R U'-R2 w' U' R U L U' R'U]
> R2w' can be r2' or r2, to conform with lowercase notation.


Or R2w' can be R2w', to conform with Japanese notation.

Could we please not keep cluttering the thread with non-contributing posts about what we think is wrong with algs (that really isn't)?


While I'm posting in here, my new OH F-perm:


Lucas Garron said:


> L R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 z U' R u' / L R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R z R2 U' R u'
> 
> qqwref made it: R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U R2 U R' U2 L U' R U r'


----------



## popstar_dave (May 24, 2008)

Here's my new E perm. It's based off the one being discussed above. I was learning it when I noticed that the last few moves (...U' R U L U' R' U) could be replaced by my 'T' OLL (#24 in the OLL thread), after a bit of rotating. It's not optimal (15 moves HTM, with a rotation in the middle) but it works for me at the moment.

x U R' U' L U R U' L2 x' y2 F' L F R F' L' F

EDIT: As has been raised, I do know that this doesn't actually change what happens to the cube, I was just indicating the way that I perform it. As far as speed goes, I find that my familiarity with the OLL alg outweighs the delay on the rotation (especially as I combine the rotation into the L2.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 28, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Could we please not keep cluttering the thread with non-contributing posts about what we think is wrong with algs (that really isn't)?


I would not post if I felt it was not important. I post to help most people, not to bother them. The list of PLL's is not only for experienced cubers, but also for newbies who are trying to learn. I would love to see the PLL collection accurate.

1. If an algorithm does not work correctly when a cube is arranged by the diagram, then nearly every person who encounters the mistake will waste their time trying to make sense of it. That can add to a lot of time wasted. This is why a simple y or y' or y2 at the start of the algorithm can help. In addition, these might get copied and pasted to several places, spreading the confusion. (In the software industry, I see badly cloned code spread around over the years, and it is best to catch it early.)

2. Readers of this site know to learn notations via the link in the sticky page, "Introduction to Speedcubing for Beginners". We should add a paragraph to mention "w" notation, as that information is missing. I figured until that is done, this one single case of "w" could be replaced by the other "double layer turn" standard. I performed the algorithm containing the "w" because it was inconsistent with all the others, and I wondered about a chance of a typo.

Lucas, I do respect your views and abilities. I may be new to the group, but I am experienced to know that lack of attention to little details can affect the time and frustration of many people. I am 53 years old. I was solving the Magic Cube as a grad student at MIT back when it first came out (1980?), before it was renamed to Rubik's Cube, and before solution books were available. I have been solving computer programming problems for 30 years, and many of the problems involve clarifying code or documentation.

(By the way, the day after the Sunday Contest results for 2008/4/27 appeared, I noticed the name "17.01" and figured out by the email address link it should have indicated your name. I emailed to you so you could get it fixed and get credit toward sticker prizes. When I didn't get a response I emailed Jon Morris directly a couple days later. It got fixed. Another case of me trying to improve documentation to help people.  )


----------



## fanwuq (May 28, 2008)

Might as well as put my OH R perms here also.

R1: U2RUR'U2R'U2LR2U'R'UL'R'U2R

R2: U2R'U'RU2RU2L'R2URU'LRU2R'


----------



## joey (May 30, 2008)

I found a 1-gen T-perm.
z' U z U z' U U U z U U U z' U U U z x U x' z' U U z U U U z' U U U z U U U z' U z U z' U U U x U U U


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jun 1, 2008)

found this while playing with F2L pairs

A-Perm: RUL'U'LUR'U'L'ULRU'R'

Can be performed pretty fast, but i dont use this one


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 1, 2008)

yet another Z-Perm

y (R' U' R2 U) (R U R' U') (R U R U') (R U' R' U2)
without fingertrick notation
y R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R' U2

i took the other RU zperm, combined the U at the front and back into a U2, and reversed the order of everything else. and it is held differently.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 3, 2008)

That's a nice Z perm for OH!


----------



## FU (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't think anyone uses this for F perm

R U2 R z' y' F R U R2' F R F' R U' R' F U'


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 17, 2008)

joey said:


> I found a 1-gen T-perm.
> z' U z U z' U U U z U U U z' U U U z x U x' z' U U z U U U z' U U U z U U U z' U z U z' U U U x U U U


 

you have alot of time on your hands..


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 17, 2008)

joey said:


> I found a 1-gen T-perm.
> z' U z U z' U U U z U U U z' U U U z x U x' z' U U z U U U z' U U U z U U U z' U z U z' U U U x U U U



Now I really want to do a 1-gen PLL time attack.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 17, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I found a 1-gen T-perm.
> ...


[size=-2]y x U U U y x x x U x U U U x U U x x x U x x x U U U x U U U x U U x x x U U x y x
x y x U U x U U x x x U x x x U x U U U x U U x x x U x x x U U U x U x y x
x x x y x U x x x U U U x U U U x U x x x U x x x U x U U U x U U x U U U x U x x x U x x x U x U U U x U U U x x x U x y x x x
x x y x U U x x U U x U x U U x x U U x x x U x x x U U U x x U y x U U x U U x x U U x x x U U x x x U U U x x U y x U U y y y
x x y x U U x x U U x U x U U x x U U x x x U U x x x U U x x U U x U x U U x x U U x x x y
y x U x x x U U U x U x x x U x U x x x U x U x x x U U U x U U U x x x U U U x U U x x x y y y
y x U U x x x U x U x x x U x U U U x x x U U U x U U U x x x U U U x U U U x x x U x U U U x x x y y y
y x U U U x x x U x x x U U U x U U x U x x x U U U x U U U x x x U U x U x x U x U U U y y y
y x U x x x U x U U U y x x x U U U x U y x U x x x U U U x U U U x x x U U U y x U x x x U U y x x x U U U x U U U x x x U U U y y y
y x U x x x U x U U U x x x U U U x U U U y x x x U x U U y x U U U x x x U U U x U U U x x x U x U x x x U U U y x U U U y x x x
y x U U U x x x U U x U x x x U U x U U U y x x x U x U y x U x x x U U U x U U U x x x U U U y x U U U x x x U U y x x x U U U y y y
y x x x U x U U x x x U U U x U U x x x U y x x x U U U x U U U y x x x U U U x U x x x U x U y x U x x x U U y x U y y y
y x U U U x x x U U x U U U x x x U U U y x U U U x U x x x U U U x U U U x x x U U y x x x U U U x U U U x x x U x U y x U U U y x U x x x
y x U U x U U U y x x x U x x x U U U x U x x x U x U U U x U y x U U y x x x U y x x x U U U x U U U x x x y y y
y x U U x U y x U U U x U x x x U U U x U U U x x x U x x x U U U y x U U y x U U U y x x x U x U x x x y y y
y x U U U x x x U U U x U y x U U y x x x U y x x x U U U x x x U x U x x x U U U x U x U U U y x x x U U x x x y y y
y x U x x x U x U U U y x x x U U y x x x U U U y x U x U U U x x x U U U x U x x x U U U x x x U y x x x U U x x x y y y
y x U U U x x x U x U U U x x x U U U y x U U U x U x x x U U U x U U U x x x U U y x x x U U U x U U U x x x U x U x x x U y y y x x x
y x U x x x U U U x U U U x x x U x U y x U y x U x x x U U U y x U U U y x x x U U U x U y x U U U x x x U x U x x x U U U y x U x x x U U U x y
y x U U U x x x U x x x U U U x U U x U x x x U U U x x x U x x U U U x x x U x x x U U U x U U x U x x x U U U x x x U x U U U y y y
x U y x U y x U U U x x x U U U x U U U x x x U x U x x x U U U y x U U U x x x U y x x x U x U U U x x x U U U x U U U y x x x U x U x x x U U U y y y x x x[/size]

[size=-2]l' d f' l2 b u' l' f2 r2 y2
x l2 d2 r b u' r2 d f' r y2 x
x' l b' u' r b d l' b2 l' u b r d' b' l x
x2 l2 r2 d f2 b2 u l' r b2 r2 l2 f2 l' r u2 z2
x2 l2 r2 d f2 b2 u2 b2 f2 d l2 r2 x2
l b' u r b u r b' d' r' b2 y' x'
l2 u b l u' f' l' u' f' l d' x y
l' f d' l2 d f' r' d2 l r d' y'
l b d' b' l b d' r' b' r d2 b' l' d' y'
l b d' r' b' r d2 b' l' d' b r d' r' y'
l' f2 r u2 l' u b u r' f' u' f' l2 d' y'
r f2 l' u2 r u' b' u' l f u f r2 d y
l' f2 r' d' r' f d' l' f f u' r' f d f' u y x
l2 d' l f' d r f' d f2 r f' u' z' x2
l2 d l' b d' r' b d' b2 r' b u z' x2
l' f' d f2 r f' d r f' u r' u2 z' x2
l b d' b2 r' b d' r' b u' r u2 z' x2
l' f u' r' u' f r' d' f f l' u' f r u y x
l b' u' l f l f u' f' u' r u' b l u' l f' y
l' f d' l2 d f' l r' b d' r2 d b' r d' y'
b d b' l' d' b r d' r' b r d' f' r' f d r' y'[/size]

Original algs taken from cubewhiz.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 21, 2008)

^^lol
anyway, my H perm!
[R2’ r2 U’ r2 R2’ U2 R2’ r2 U’ r2 R2’]
I'll post a cheap llittle vid soon!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## joey (Jun 21, 2008)

<sarcasm> woah, never seen that alg before</sarcasm>


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 21, 2008)

well it wasn't on the PLL page


----------



## Shamah02 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think that the first algo in Ja is wrong
[y2 R' U2 R U R' Z' R2' U R' D R U']

Isn't it supposed to be z instead of z'


----------



## CanadaCube (Jun 23, 2008)

for The V Permutation:

Y L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R'


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> well it wasn't on the PLL page



[M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2]

On the first page.


----------



## brunson (Jun 24, 2008)

Luke, regardless of the sarcasm, I like your execution. I'm already doing the same alg, except executing it as (r2' R2) U (r2' R2) U2 (r2' R2) U. I like the way you alternate hands, it seems to allow me to put my index and middle finger in position for the U2 better. Thanks.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 8, 2008)

Uhm, for A perm...
[x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2]
wouldn't x R' cancel to l'?
That way you eliminate a cube rotation...


----------



## pete (Jul 9, 2008)

36duong said:


> G:d y2 RUR' y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u' R2



I can't get this one to work.

anyone else with alternative G-d perm other than those 4 listed on page 1 of this thread ? 

I just can't find good G-d that would really suit me.

thanks


----------



## Sébastien.felix (Jul 18, 2008)

*LukeMayn*: I do this PLL that way fom 3-4 years now, jean did it too and showed it at Orlando 3 years ago...


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Jul 24, 2008)

here's an R:a perm that I found about a week ago, it feels nice if you do D turns with the 3rd finger.
y L U R' z (R' D) (R2 U' R'2 D' R D) (R U R2 U' R')


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2008)

H perm
R2 U2 R (F B' R2 F' B R2)*3 R' U2 R2
Z perm
R2 U' R U' (R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2) U R' U R2


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 28, 2008)

*U Permutation : a*





(y) R2 U' (F & B') R2 (B & F') U' R2
-----------------------
*U Permutation : b*




(y) R2 U (F & B') R2 (B & F') U R2
-----------------------
*J Permutation : a*




(y) (R' U L') U2 (R U') R' U2 (R & L) U'
-----------------------
*J Permutation : b*




L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 R L]--just letting everyone that this one does not work...wrong perm...
-----------------------
*F Permutation*




(y2) (R' U2 R') d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F
-----------------------
*A Permutation : a*




(y) (R2 F2) (R' B' R) F2 (R' B R')
-----------------------
*A Permutation : b*




(R B' R) F2 (R' B R) (F2 R2)


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 28, 2008)

That J perm does work; you just have to AUF after it. The algorithm just isn't complete.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 28, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> That J perm does work; you just have to AUF after it. The algorithm just isn't complete.


1-what is auf??
2-as is, once adjusted, it is the other j perm


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 28, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > That J perm does work; you just have to AUF after it. The algorithm just isn't complete.
> ...


AUF = Adjust the U Face. Exactly what you just said in #2


----------



## Escher (Jul 31, 2008)

sorry if this has already been said, but for N1 and N2, you can take out the pair in the bottom right (cubies need to be swapped horizontally & bottom left to top right) with RUR', then do a y or U and do the J perm (that looks like a J, not upside down). Because i do a left-handed J, i just mirror that for the other N, but if you use the 'upside-down J J-Perm, you can take out the Back left pair and perform the J then. Read it somewhere around here and thought it would be good to save you the crappy N perms...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 3, 2008)

Z-perm: U2 M2 U M2 U x' M2 U2 M2 U2


----------



## hdskull (Aug 4, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> ^^lol
> anyway, my H perm!
> [R2’ r2 U’ r2 R2’ U2 R2’ r2 U’ r2 R2’]
> I'll post a cheap llittle vid soon!



That's not the algorithm in the video... 

Gungz uses that H perm.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 16, 2008)

does anyone do the A perm this way?
x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R x
my best with this is 1.08


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 16, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> does anyone do the A perm this way?
> x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R x
> my best with this is 1.08


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4396&page=3

Lotsofsloths can do it in less than 1 second.


----------



## Raffael (Aug 18, 2008)

I just noticed a mistake in the last algorithm listed under N perm a.
In [R U' L d2 L' U L R' U' R U2 L' U *R* U']
the last R has to be a R'.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 18, 2008)

R' U' R F2 R' U R U y' R2 U' R2' U' R2

Y-perm

Found in the serach of optimal 3-gen algs.

Here's some more for fun!


R2 U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F' (13f*)
R' U' R F2 R' U R U F2 U' F2 U' F2 (13f*)
F U F' R2 F U' F' U' R2 U R2 U R2 (13f*)
F2 U F2 U F2 U' R' U' R F2 R' U R (13f*)


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 18, 2008)

Escher said:


> sorry if this has already been said, but for N1 and N2, you can take out the pair in the bottom right (cubies need to be swapped horizontally & bottom left to top right) with RUR', then do a y or U and do the J perm (that looks like a J, not upside down). Because i do a left-handed J, i just mirror that for the other N, but if you use the 'upside-down J J-Perm, you can take out the Back left pair and perform the J then. Read it somewhere around here and thought it would be good to save you the crappy N perms...



do you have an alg for that?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 22, 2008)

I have two decent N perms:

a: L U L' R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' L' U L U' L'
b: R' U' R L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R U' R' U R

I do those in ~2.5 seconds. The first half might seem quite slow, but you can really speed up in the second.



martijn_cube said:


> Do you have an alg for that?




R U R' y' [L U2 L' U L U2 R' U L' U' R] y R U' R



MistArts said:


> R' U' R F2 R' U R U y' R2 U' R2' U' R2
> 
> Y-perm
> 
> ...




Aren't they all the same alg, just from different angles and/or inverses? =P


----------



## pjk (Aug 30, 2008)

I just added a PLL wiki page, so you guys can add your algs there from now on, instead of posting here.
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL

I will soon get forward this thread to the wiki PLL page so we can all edit it anytime.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 30, 2008)

E perms, very fast:

[r2 U r2 D x' (RU'R'U)*3 x D' r2 U' r2]
[x' U' R U L' U' R' U r2 U R' U' R' F R F']

(not really, just faster than the existing ones for me.)


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 30, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> E perms, very fast:
> 
> [r2 U r2 D x' (RU'R'U)*3 x D' r2 U' r2]
> [x' U' R U L' U' R' U r2 U R' U' R' F R F']
> ...


Did you read pjk's post above yours?



pjk said:


> I just added a PLL wiki page, s*o you guys can add your algs there from now on, instead of posting here.*
> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL
> 
> I will soon get forward this thread to the wiki PLL page so we can all edit it anytime.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 30, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > E perms, very fast:
> ...



I added it there already. Not sure why I posted it here again.


----------



## Servo (Sep 14, 2008)

Thx for sharing, i want to ask something what's the mean of (x) and (y) in permutation algorithms? And what's the diffrent between R2 and r2? Sorry, coz I'm just a newbie


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 14, 2008)

Xand Y mean cube rotations. r2 is like a duble R turn.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 14, 2008)

Servo said:


> Thx for sharing, i want to ask something what's the mean of (x) and (y) in permutation algorithms? And what's the diffrent between R2 and r2? Sorry, coz I'm just a newbie


Please look at the speedsolving wiki notation page.
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Notation


----------



## darthyody (Oct 20, 2008)

If anyone knows how, I think it would be a great idea for someone to create a nice printable pdf file for all the algs.


----------



## ncah79 (Oct 22, 2008)

yes, that would be a great idea..
btw, there's something bothering me...is *"trigger"* same as *"fingertricks"*??
if not, whats the different...


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 22, 2008)

ncah79 said:


> yes, that would be a great idea..
> btw, there's something bothering me...is *"trigger"* same as *"fingertricks"*??
> if not, whats the different...


Fingertricks = doing moves on the cube in a way that it's very fast.

Triggers are very fast fingertricks that are a few moves long (Example: R U R') that you use in algorithms. Triggers in algorithms are noted by parenthesis. For example I'll put triggers on the T permutation: (R U R' U) (R' F R2 U' R' U') (R U R' F'). Usually at the end of each trigger in an algorithm you re-grip. Different people have different triggers because they have different ways of doing the same algorithm.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 23, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> ncah79 said:
> 
> 
> > yes, that would be a great idea..
> ...




You may want to revise that T-Perm buddy


----------



## ncah79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks..starting to learn...


----------



## ncah79 (Oct 23, 2008)

does anyone have 4x4 n 5x5 algorythm??


----------



## Cyber (Oct 23, 2008)

Pretty usefull forum...COLLs too...
thx for this...!


----------



## pjk (Oct 23, 2008)

darthyody said:


> If anyone knows how, I think it would be a great idea for someone to create a nice printable pdf file for all the algs.


If you click on "Printable Version" on the left bar, you can print nicely from there....basically the same as a pdf.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)

ncah79 said:


> does anyone have 4x4 n 5x5 algorythm??



There are some algs on bigcubes.com, but except for parity I don't use any extra algs for > 3x3x3 cubes.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's some algorithms people may find useful. I wanted to post them here in case I need to refer back to them at some point. 

Void Cube and Word Puzzle Cube Parity Algorithms

Swap UF with UR (changes 4 centres):
R F' L2 F2 U' D R' F B' D' F2 D F' 

Swap UF with UR (changes 6 centres):
U2 R2 D R' L B' R2 F2 U D' R' F' B U 

Swap UF with UB (changes 4 centres):
U F' L' B U' R' L2 D L' D' B R L2 U 

Swap UF with UB (changes 6 centres):
F L R' B U2 D' F U L' U' L R' D' F' R' 

Rotate Centres 

To turn centres U and R' -- R L' F B' U D' R' U' D F' B R' L U
To turn centres U2 and R2 -- R L' F B' U D' R2 U' D F' B R' L U2.
To turn centres U' and R -- R L' F B' U D' R U' D F' B R' L U'
To turn centres U and D' -- R L' F2 B2 R L' U R L' F2 B2 R L' D'
To turn centres U2 and D2 -- R L' F2 B2 R L' U2 R L' F2 B2 R L' D2
To turn centres U' and D -- R L' F2 B2 R L' U' R L' F2 B2 R L' D


----------



## TMOY (Oct 31, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> To turn centres U and R' -- R L' F B' U D' R' U' D F' B R' L U


Much simpler: M F M' S' M F' M' S.
Other algs for centers rotation work the same way.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Nov 3, 2008)

How about this one for OLL number 23 on the wiki:
y2 x R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R
It's just the normal A-permutation, but with U2 instead of U or U'
You like?


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 16, 2008)

Found crazy R perm. 
It's like the J perm that I do not used combined with sune = 16 moves. It is RUF, but I don't know about using it because I want to be ambidexterous, even though this is faster than the LUF alg. :confused::confused::confused:

RUR'F'RU2R'U2R'FRURU2R'U'
or inverse
RU2R'U'R'F'RU2RU2R'FRU'R'U
Both are super fast, can't decide which to use...

I'm still using LU2L'U2LF'L'U'LULFL2U for now.

I'm pretty sure someone may have found these before, but I just found them by hand while play around with cube.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 16, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> RUR'F'RU2R'U2R'FRURU2R'U'
> or inverse
> RU2R'U'R'F'RU2RU2R'FRU'R'U


 I'm switching.
One single regrip for (U'RUR'F'RU2R'U2)(R'FRURU2R')...
Can't quite decide what hand to use to trigger the underlined U2....
(It's also better for OH.)

This is a fantastic URF alg, fanwuq; I wonder why I haven't seen/found it before.
It'll make this R-perm much more enjoyable (and closer to the speed of the other one).


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 16, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > RUR'F'RU2R'U2R'FRURU2R'U'
> ...



Thanks!
This coming from you makes finding this alg one of my biggest cubing accomplishment!!!
I've always thought you had the best PLL page ever since I was a beginner!

For OH, I prefer R'U'RU2RU2R2L'URU'RLU2R'U2 Inverse of an alg I found on Mitchell's site.
Hmmm.... I just tried this alg OH too, and it's also quite nice. On a related note, I also have the same problem as you and also can't decide which hand to use to trigger the last U2. I'm leaning towards right one first and left on the last.


----------



## Kian (Dec 17, 2008)

i am also switching! what a great alg!


----------



## Scigatt (Jan 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Found crazy R perm.
> It's like the J perm that I do not used combined with sune = 16 moves. It is RUF, but I don't know about using it because I want to be ambidexterous, even though this is faster than the LUF alg. :confused::confused::confused:
> 
> RUR'F'RU2R'U2R'FRURU2R'U'
> ...



From that alg and the (RUR'F')J perm there comes a supercube friendly Z perm.
(I'm a lefty cuber, so for me that's (L' U')L2 F(L' U')(L' U' L U2)(L F' L' U')(L' U2 L) or the inverse.)


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are the algs I use for PLL and OLL If you want to reply to me PM me instead of replying in this thread.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 27, 2009)

rachmaninovian.webs.com/step4b.htm

a collection of algs for solving the last 2 dedges in a CF cage method =D


----------



## deco122392 (Feb 10, 2009)

okl im sorry but im simply much too tierd to cheak' someone pm me if this alg is already shown' well i know it is but im not sure if my version is used altho im guessing it is. its one of the j's umm jb i think? R U2 R' U' R U2 r' F R' F' r feed back would be nice sorry if ive wasted anyones time


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 10, 2009)

deco122392 said:


> Okay, sorry that I'm too tired to check right now. If someone notices that this alg was already mentioned, just send me a PM and I'll edit this post to reflect that.
> 
> My alg for Jb is: R U2 R' U' R U2 r' F R' F' r
> I'll add it to the wiki, since the algs are no longer maintained in this thread.
> ...


Yeah, that's what I thought you wrote.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 9, 2009)

found a kinda nice PLL parity alg i made up but its not too great
tell me what you think.

rw2 U2 rw' U2 rw2 U2 rw2 U2 rw' U2 rw2


----------



## Zava (Mar 9, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> found a kinda nice PLL parity alg i made up but its not too great
> tell me what you think.
> 
> rw2 U2 rw' U2 rw2 U2 rw2 U2 rw' U2 rw2



I've been using that on 5x5 for a long time. I still prefer the r2 U2 r2 Uu2 R2 u2 for 4x4


----------



## Tiw (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all!

I hope this thread is also for OLL algs

I found not a new alg, but another way to perform it:





(U2) L2 R' z Rw U L' Dw' R' U R' Rw
Just 10 moves! And I think with a little bit practise, it's pretty fast.
The Rw U L' is a real trigger! you can do it as Rw U Rw'.
At the moment I don't use the alg.
What do you think about this OLL?

p.s. My English is pretty bad, so don't laugh about my mistakes! ^^


----------



## pjk (Mar 10, 2009)

Tiw said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I hope this thread is also for OLL algs
> 
> ...


You can add your algorithm to the existing list we have on the Wiki. The link to the OLL page on the first post in this thread.

The alg could be good, it is all personal preference. If you like it, use it. It doesn't hurt to explore other algs though.


----------



## bluesoda541 (Mar 21, 2009)

do these alg go with the lbl method?


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 5, 2009)

I found this algorithm and really liked it. It's an E perm that I've never seen before. I don't see it in the Wiki so here you go: 

U' R U R' U R' U' R F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 5, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> I found this algorithm and really liked it. It's an E perm that I've never seen before. I don't see it in the Wiki so here you go:
> 
> U' R U R' U R' U' R F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R



how'd you find that algorithm?


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 6, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> how'd you find that algorithm?



I was just messing around at a hockey game and found it.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 7, 2009)

Here's a very inefficient CW A perm:
L U' R' U L' U' L U' R U L' U' R' U2 L U' R U L' 

I mirrored an RUL V perm and combined it with an RUL Ja perm.


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 8, 2009)

OLL 8: R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 8, 2009)

I do this F2L case in a different way than what shows in the link

http://www.opticubes.com/cubing/f2l/f2l_34.php


I do (R U R`) U2 (R U R`) U` (R U R`) 
Of cause three more turns than optimal solution, but it´s very fast.


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 11, 2009)

E-Perm: R2 U R' U' y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F U' F2
Very Fast


----------



## Tiw (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice alg! How did you find it?
Why is the alg so looooooong....18 moves...but it doesn't matter, i like it^^
Incredible fast to learn, i execute once and i know it (nearly)!


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

It's just the one which fanwuq found recently which I then turned into a good alg.


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 11, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> E-Perm: R2 U R' U' y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F U' F2
> Very Fast





Tiw said:


> Nice alg! How did you find it?
> Why is the alg so looooooong....18 moves...but it doesn't matter, i like it^^
> Incredible fast to learn, i execute once and i know it (nearly)!



its just a commutator with a well known trigger move (R U R' U')


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 11, 2009)

dougbenham said:


> its just a commutator


No, it's a conjugate: PQP' where P = F2 U F' U' and Q = (R U R' U')3. Commutators are of the form PQP'Q'.


----------



## dougbenham (Apr 11, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> dougbenham said:
> 
> 
> > its just a commutator
> ...



Ah yes my bad. Thanks for that.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2009)

This is for OLL 23: (R U2' R' U) (L' U2 R U' R' U2 L)

and also: (L' U2 L U') (R U2' L' U L U2' R')

I think someone might have found these algs before.

My avg with the first alg is around 1.9 (with bad executions included)

The thing I like about this alg is that I hardly get any lock ups with this, most of the time, my execution is near perfect (i.e. no lock ups)


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 12, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> This is for OLL 23: (R U2' R' U) (L' U2 R U' R' U2 L)



I've always used this alg. I just hate the D moves in the more common one. I think I found this on my own; I don't know if I've seen this anywhere else.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 17, 2009)

For righties: For OLL 29: F R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U' F' 

When performing this alg, hold the UR edge with your right middle finger and the DR edge with your right thumb and *don't let go* until you reach the F' which you push with your right thumb to finish. This way, your left hand does not have to regrip at all 

And for lefties: For OLL 30: F' L U L2' U L2 U2 L' U F

When performing this alg, hold the UL edge with your left middle finger and the DL edge with your left thumb and *don't let go* until you reach the F which you push with your left thumb to finish. This way, your right hand does not have to regrip at all


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

I like that alg, but I don't understand what you mean by don't let go until you reach F' and where you need to position your fingers. I can't reach DR with my left thumb when I'm performing an algorithm.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 17, 2009)

I just corrected, you'll hopefully understand how to do it now.


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Ah, I like the alg now, except I'd prefer to use my left index finger to do F' and not my right thumb.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 17, 2009)

The point of a wiki is for you to add your own algs...


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 17, 2009)

What if you want to describe how to perform the algs as well?


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

That's what this thread is for


----------



## Nilxchaos (Apr 29, 2009)

For Lefties! 
Follow pictures on http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL

Aa: y' x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L x'
Ab: y' x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 x'
Ua: y2 L2 U' L' U' L U L U L U' L
Ub: L2 U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L'
Ja: L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U (Straight from the wiki, but discovered on my own)
Jb: y' L' U' R U2 L' U L U2 L' R U
T: y2 L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F
Y: y F' L' U L U L' U' F L' U' L F' L F

Quick Note: I am not Left-Handed, I just thought that Lefties shouldn't be discriminated by a mainly Right-Handed cubing "race."


----------



## Poke (May 7, 2009)

Just looking through algos... and I noticed for the Z perm you can do M instead of M' like this:


```
M U M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U'
```


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 7, 2009)

I like doing M' over M. But you can make that 

M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U'

right?


----------



## Poke (May 11, 2009)

rickcube said:


> I like doing M' over M. But you can make that
> 
> M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U'
> 
> right?


 
That algorithm is already up on the Wiki. I was just pointing out that you can do M over M'. I have an easier time with that.


----------



## Ellis (May 11, 2009)

Poke said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > I like doing M' over M. But you can make that
> ...



Wow... someone that prefers M over M'? You don't see that everyday.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 12, 2009)

These were found after watching Erik's PLL video and his G(b), I think, alg at the end. Headlights always to the left.

G(a): y R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U D')
G(b): R' U' R (U D') R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 (U' D)
G(c): y R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' (U' D)
G(d): y2 R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D')

What do people think of these G perms? (cube rotations relative to the pictures in the wiki)

Note: I have not put these on the wiki yet


----------



## Faz (May 12, 2009)

Those are the 4 standard g permutations, and I dont think many people use different algorithms to them. Also, you forgot to add in the double layer turns.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 13, 2009)

Those are not the standard G permutations. They have double layer turns, true, but they leave the middle layer alone. Maybe try the algs first? Watch Erik's PLL video (at the end) to see how one of them is done (I think it's Gb).


----------



## blah (May 13, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Wow... someone that prefers M over M'? You don't see that everyday.



Me. You see me quite often, don't you?


----------



## Ellis (May 13, 2009)

blah said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... someone that prefers M over M'? You don't see that everyday.
> ...



Yea, but not everyday 

That's interesting though. I hate M moves. Do you do it as r'R? I could never find a good way to do it.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 21, 2009)

Maybe this is in this thread but I need the two edge cycles with M and U. Please?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 21, 2009)

M2 U M' U2 M U M2
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2


----------



## ThatGuy (May 21, 2009)

thanks (too short)


----------



## Robert-Y (May 21, 2009)

It's on the speedsolving wiki


----------



## ThatGuy (May 21, 2009)

oh...oops.


----------



## TimeFreeze (May 27, 2009)

I actually have a really nice N Perm which is Yu Nakajima's:







(z) R' U R' D R2 U' R U D' R' D R2 U' R D'


----------



## Tiw (Jun 2, 2009)

TimeFreeze said:


> I actually have a really nice N Perm which is Yu Nakajima's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use this one.

I found a nice R1 perm with CE. I hope it is not already known.
Try R U R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R2 U2' R'.

Oh^^ I've forgotten...I don't want to discriminate someone xD
For lefties: L' U' L F U F' L' U' L F' L F L2' U2 L


----------



## Tiw (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh! No feedback to my alg?
I had a new idea to perform R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L.
Do y2z D R2U'R'U R2D' RU'R'D.


----------



## veazer (Jun 19, 2009)

To: Thatguy:

there's also anther variátion to the perms with only m and U:

M'2 U M'2 U M' U2 M'2 U2 M' U2

M'2 U M'2 U2 M'2 U M'2


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 24, 2009)

I know that if you use the beginners method when you have to get the top cross if you have the "L" or the "dot" you can do F U R u' r' f'
That will skip the "line" and go right to the cross with the "L"


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 27, 2009)

NEW F PERM!!!

I actually thought this up in my sleep (except the last 3 moves, which I added while in a conscious state). I've been getting good times on it for an F: I'm usually 4 seconds, this has been at 4.2 just 15 minutes after learning.

Block facing you:
(U2) Rw U' Lw U2 Rw' U M R U2 R2 x U' M'

It looks complicated, but I think it's optimal, and it flows well.

I perform as:
U2 (Rw U' R x') U2 (Rw' U Rw') (R2 U'2) (R2 x U' M')


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 27, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> I know that if you use the beginners method when you have to get the top cross if you have the "L" or the "dot" you can do F U R u' r' f'
> That will skip the "line" and go right to the cross with the "L"



I tried that and it didn't work.


----------



## PlutoCuber (Jun 27, 2009)

Algorithm: R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' L' R U R' U' L


----------



## ender9994 (Jun 28, 2009)

hmmm....I have tried this many times at it doesn't seem to work


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 28, 2009)

Doesn't work


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 28, 2009)

I guess you meant R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L ?

Yeah that's very new indeed. (Hasn't everyone noticed that there's no such thing as a "new algorithm"?)


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 28, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I guess you meant R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L ?
> 
> Yeah that's very new indeed. (Hasn't everyone noticed that there's no such thing as a "new algorithm"?)



lol.
I don't really like that one, anyway...


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 28, 2009)

There are new algorithms, but they are extremely rare.

For example, I made a new F perm today:
U2 Rw U' R x' U2 Rw' U Rw' R2 U2 x R2 U' M'

Pretty sure no one has ever used the Gs I made as well (except for Erik on the 2nd one):
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R (U D')
R' U' R (U D') R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 (U' D)
R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' (U' D)
R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D')


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 28, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you meant R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L ?
> ...



I like it. I have been using it on 2x2 and 3x3 for months.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 28, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...



I have been using it for years dude.... 

I use it like this though: R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' r


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been using that alg for 2x2 forever.
I love it.
Locks up too much on 3x3 :/


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 28, 2009)

eastamazonantidote said:


> There are new algorithms, but they are extremely rare.
> 
> For example, I made a new F perm today:
> U2 Rw U' R x' U2 Rw' U Rw' R2 U2 x R2 U' M'
> ...



I think some fast french cubers used to use these algs e.g. Thibaut Jacquinot.


----------



## uriel rubik (Jun 28, 2009)

What do you think of this orientation?

x l U l' U' l U l' U' r' U' r U r' U' r U

or: R U R' F' R U R' F' L' U' L F L' U' L F

Both are the same, but with different grips. I created it, and I can do it faster than F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'


----------



## teller (Jun 28, 2009)

eastamazonantidote said:


> There are new algorithms, but they are extremely rare.
> 
> For example, I made a new F perm today:
> U2 Rw U' R x' U2 Rw' U Rw' R2 U2 x R2 U' M'
> ...




Dude! Those are news to me...they look very promising! Thanks!

I have one of those ('U D) moves in my R-perm. They're actually quite fun.

My "new" R-Perm: 







*R U2 ( R2 U R' ) (U' D) R' U' R D' (R' U2) ( R' U R' )*


----------



## Zava (Jun 28, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> eastamazonantidote said:
> 
> 
> > There are new algorithms, but they are extremely rare.
> ...



Nico Kupfer showed me these algs, he uses them for oh, I think. he told me Jean Pons uses them too.


----------



## Erik (Jun 28, 2009)

so new... I know it for 4 years already....


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 28, 2009)

That J perm is mostly used for 2x2 =)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 29, 2009)

Erik said:


> so new... I know it for 4 years already....


Didn't you say you've only been cubing for 3.5 years?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 29, 2009)

I gave you credit on the 2nd one Erik! That was the one in your PLL vid. I liked the idea of that kind of double layer turn (got the idea from the N, not the G) and went on CE. It just happened to be the same.

The F I optimized off a random alg I found looking for optimal algs.

But yeah, there really isn't a new algorithm, just refinements (or rediscoveries) of old ones...


----------



## RampageCuber (Jun 29, 2009)

eastamazonantidote said:


> There are new algorithms, but they are extremely rare.
> 
> For example, I made a new F perm today:
> U2 Rw U' R x' U2 Rw' U Rw' R2 U2 x R2 U' M'
> ...



Those G perms are similar to the ones on Badmpehisto's site, heard of them somewhere, might relearn them after I finish learning OLLs


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2009)

lolthread.


----------



## DH241094 (Jul 4, 2009)

Y Perm: R' U' R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 4, 2009)

Lol, setup into J-perm... My Y-perm is faster than my J-perm, let alone J-perm + setups 

Ra-perm: (l R) U' R' F' l' U l U l' U2 R U2' R' (U')


----------



## tanya33 (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks to everyone who made this, I changed some of my pll's so far


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 9, 2009)

So this is probably been seen before but... 

J-perm: R2 U D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2

(Square-1 J-perm works on 3x3)


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Jul 9, 2009)

are all of these added to the wiki page?


----------



## DH241094 (Jul 10, 2009)

has anyone a A b without D moves that is fast to performe 

for A a I use y2 U r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F'


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 10, 2009)

I found a really easy U perm by myself. Its M2 U M' U2 M U M2

And for the other way its M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 11, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> I found a really easy U perm by myself. Its M2 U M' U2 U M2



I don't even have to pick up my cube to tell you that won't work..

U2 U?
U3?


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 11, 2009)

sorry ment m


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 11, 2009)

Regardless.. you didn't make it up.
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL#U_Permutation_:_a


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 11, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Regardless.. you didn't make it up.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL#U_Permutation_:_a



Either that or he took it from erik's vid on youtube.


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 11, 2009)

na i figured it out by myself i wasnt claiming that it wasnt found before me


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Zero regrip optimal Y-Perm*

I've recently been trying to make my PLLs more fingertrick friendly. As far as Y-perm goes the best I found online was a 17-mover. None of the optimal ones were very nice 

So anyway, after a bit of fiddling in Cube Explorer I found this:
(R2 u R2' U R2 D') (R' U' R F2') (R' U R)

To do it without regrips, start with middle-finger on UR and thumb on DR. Do u with index. The next four moves are really nice. Still with the same grip, use your ring finger for the U move and your middle finger from the D'. For the next four moves I use my left index for the U' and ring then middle for the F2. The final three moves are lightning 

Sorry if this is not new, but I quite like it


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 14, 2009)

Cride5, 
Not new alg, I like the inverse better:
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=R-U-RF2R-UR_dR2U-R2U-R2
and also try my favorite
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=FRU-R-U-RdRUR-B-RU-R2
and my OH (also very nice for 2H)
R2U'R'URU'x'z'L'U'RU'R'U'LU


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yup, spotted 'em in the Wiki, but couldn't get them to flow so well. The one starting F R U' is nice, but the d in the middle kinda threw me. Cheers for the pointers tho


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2009)

Two more W shape algorithms have been added by me to the OLL page:

(R U R' U') y (L' U2' L U) y' (R U R')

(L' U' L U) y' (R U2 R' U') y (L' U' L)

I found them simply by combining two basic F2L algorithms for inserting an edge when the corner is already solved.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 21, 2009)

Again, possibly not new but couldn't find it in the Wiki or any of my favourite PLL sites:

J-perm a: *B2' R2 U' R2' u R2 D' R2' U R2*

To execute without regrip:
[thumb on URB, middle on DBR] B2 R2 [using thumb] U' R2' [ring finger on BR] u R2 [index on BDR] D' R2' [using ring finger] U R2


----------



## CubeSlut666 (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is a funny little z-Perm I found using E and M slices. Its not too bad with a bit of practice:

*x' E' M2 E B E2 B' M2 x*


----------



## Analbaby (Jul 22, 2009)

file:///C:/Users/Jed/Pictures/alg.jpg
Any suggestions for that?


----------



## Analbaby (Jul 22, 2009)

BAH! pic didn't post.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 27, 2009)

R(a) Permutation:

R U2 R' B' U' x' y' U R B R' U' R U R2 B' (R)

Performed as:
(R U'2 R' B') (U' x' y') (U R B R' U' R U) (R'2 B' R)

Start with Right thumb/middle finger on RD/RU. Perform [R], then use a left hand double trigger [U'2]. Keeping your right hand attached to its original position, perform [R']. Your ring finger is now right on top of RUB, so just push it down to perform [B'].

Now as your left index finger performs U', rotate the cube so the LUF corner becomes the RDF.

Perform  as normal as your left hand regrips to the new cube position. Perform [R B R'] as you would R U R', but keep the left hand in position to follow with a [U']. A slight regrip is needed to perform [R U], but it should be minimal.

Regrip you right hand so you thumb/middle finger are on RU/RD. Perform [R'2], again setting up your ring finger for a quick [B']. Finish with a R to correct the last layer.


----------



## dvtpgm (Jul 28, 2009)

I just added an E perm algo on the wiki itself. For convenience sake, here it is:

l' U' (r' F R F') (R U R' U') L (U R U' R') F


----------



## Jt (Jul 28, 2009)

dvtpgm said:


> I just added an E perm algo on the wiki itself. For convenience sake, here it is:
> 
> l' U' (r' F R F') (R U R' U') L (U R U' R') F



I was the one who found that algo btw -_-

Anyway, new algo for OLL 23:

R d' (R' U R U) F' (R' U2 R)

d' done as U' y. Similar to the V and F perms.


----------



## pjk (Aug 13, 2009)

Here you can find algorithms to solve many different situations on the cube. If you have an algorithm you want to add, simply click on the link, and click on "Edit" at the top of the page, find the according case, and add it. Be sure to follow the syntax of the page before adding an algorithm. For example, to add an algorithm, find the case/picture, and add this at the bottom of the list:

```
* [insert your algorithm here]
```
If you have any questions about this, feel free to ask here in this thread.

Permutation of the Last Layer Algorithms (PLL)
Orientation of the Last Layer Algorithms (OLL)
Corners of the Last Layer Algorithms (CxLL)


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 20, 2009)

*An optimal and finger friendly N-Perm*

N-Perm. Why I couldn't find it on any of the major sites I don't know! :confused:

N (a)
*R' U R2 B2 U R' B2' R U' B2 R2' U' R*

Execution:
[thumb on UR, index on DRB] *R' U R2* [index finger then middle finger] *B2* [index on BRU] *U R'* [ring finger then middle finger] *B2' R U'* [index finger then middle finger] *B2 R2'* [left index] *U' R*

N (b)
*R U' R2' F2 U' R F2' R' U F2 R2 U R'*

Execution:
[thumb on DFR index on UR] *R U' R2'* [index finger then middle] *F2* [left index] *U' R* [ring finger then middle] *F2' R' U* [index finger then middle] *F2 R2 U R' *

... added to the wiki.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 24, 2009)

Why are the illustrations for the CxLL algs pics of 4x4s? I thought CxLL was only for corners.


----------



## Forte (Aug 24, 2009)

The middle four are the top colour of the corners, and the outside ones are the side colours of the corners.


----------



## joey (Sep 15, 2009)

I just forgot my R-perm.

It's no the fanwuq one, but it is RUF, and it starts the same as the J perm.

What is it? I can't find it.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 15, 2009)

R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' ?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 15, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' ?



Not that one, I already suggested it to him


----------



## joey (Sep 15, 2009)

It's the bad R perm.
UF UL and UBR UBL.
Pretty sure it ends with R U2 R'


----------



## Novriil (Sep 15, 2009)

Analbaby said:


> file:///C:/Users/Jed/Pictures/alg.jpg
> Any suggestions for that?


You can't post a pic from you're computer.. upload and then put the adress.


Analbaby said:


> BAH! pic didn't post.


Also you can edit you're posts.


----------



## joey (Sep 15, 2009)

Heh, I just managed to do that R perm in a solve.. but I tried after the solve, and still can't do it.

I really need this alg.

CRISIS AVERTED:
R U R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R2 U2 R'


----------



## tzone92 (Nov 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Found crazy R perm.
> It's like the J perm that I do not used combined with sune = 16 moves. It is RUF, but I don't know about using it because I want to be ambidexterous, even though this is faster than the LUF alg. :confused::confused::confused:
> 
> RUR'F'RU2R'U2R'FRURU2R'U'
> ...



I know this is a pretty old post from almost a year ago, but I just can't stop loving this R permutation. The first one (RUR'F'RU2R'U2R'FRURU2R'U') is suuuch a great R permutation that I think more people should know about it! I discovered this one personally after looking at all kinds of options online, and none of them seemed good enough. A google search for this algorithm found pretty much only this thread, so I'd say that not many people use this version. It needs to be spread around more!


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 4, 2009)

R perm is 1 of the easier perms anyway. I would like to see someone come up with something like that for N perm .


----------



## Escher (Nov 4, 2009)

R' U2 R U' R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2

ELL algorithm; solves H perm + misoriented edges at UF and UB.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 11, 2009)

Another F perm, same principle as the standard (one move off V perm):
R' U2 R' U' y x2 R' U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U l U' F

Kinda like guitardude's perm though...


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 13, 2009)

E perm: R' U' R U' R y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F2 U2 F
F perm: R U' R' U R U F R U R' U' F' R2 F R F'


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2009)

E-perm (front two swap and back two swap): (R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' F) U' F2.

Also, 2 epically awesome Ns.

N-r:
z (U2 R2 U' R2) y' (R2 U2) (R2 U R2) y (R2 U2 R2 U) F2.

N-l:
z F2 U2 (R2 U2 R U2) x (U2 R2 U2 R) x' (U2 R2 F2 R').

They have a lot of rotations, but they have potential for speed.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 21, 2009)

tzone92 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Found crazy R perm.
> ...



I like R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2
I perform it like (R U2 R' U2) (R B' R' U' R U R B) l2

I can sub 2 it, and I can't do that with many perms.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 21, 2009)

hey guys i'm looking for a Na perm, i remember it starts with (R U R' U) (R U...
i've checked in the wiki but i hadn't find it, can someone help me?


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 21, 2009)

ok i've found it xD

Na (R U R' U) (R U R') F' (R U R' U') (R' F R2) U' R' U2 (R U' R')


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 14, 2009)

Does anyone else use this for their F perm?
L U2 L U2 R' U L U L U' L' U2 R U2 L' U' L'


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2009)

OMFG i found this super mawesome alg for Ab on the MF8 forum!!!!

U (r U r' U')(r' F)(r2 U' r' U')(r U r' F')

it's basically T-perm with the "R"s changed into "r"




http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=29697


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 31, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> OMFG i found this super mawesome alg for Ab on the MF8 forum!!!!
> 
> U (r U r' U')(r' F)(r2 U' r' U')(r U r' F')
> 
> ...



Was discussed before


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2009)

d'oh

would you give me a link?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 31, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> d'oh
> 
> would you give me a link?



Courtesy of Google: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11650


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 17, 2010)

U perms: 

M2' u M' u2 M' u M2'
M2' u' M' u2' M' u' M2'

hehehehe...


A perms:

F R2 U' L' U R' U' L U l' U' (from Tse Kan Lin)
x U l U' L' U R U' L U (l' R') U' (I just reversed his alg)

Good for these angles I think


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 19, 2010)

What the...awesome U Perms...


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 20, 2010)

I do the square-1 double double J perm  for N perm

(R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' R2) U2 (R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' R2)


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Feb 18, 2010)

V perm:x R'U'R' URU2 y RUR' Ur UL'U


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 18, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> U perms:
> 
> M2' u M' u2 M' u M2'
> M2' u' M' u2' M' u' M2'
> ...



Nice A perms~i'll switch


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2010)

33.80 with 3-2-2-2-3 edges. 

The first 3 were all in the top layer lol.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 18, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 33.80 with 3-2-2-2-3 edges.
> 
> The first 3 were all in the top layer lol.


Wrong thread?


----------



## Faz (Feb 18, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 33.80 with 3-2-2-2-3 edges.
> ...



lol fail :fp


----------



## TCUBER (Feb 28, 2010)

Erik you have awesome algoritms anyway, but they are not the fastest for me to execute.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Mar 26, 2010)

H Permutation:M2uM2u2M2uM2
I discover myselfJust change U to small u


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 5, 2010)

W OLLs:

Lefties:

(L' U' L U') (L' U2 y') (L' U' L U F)
(f' L' U' L U (x z)) (U2' L U L' U L)

Righties:

(R U R' U) (R U2' y) (R U R' U' F')
(f R U R' U' (x z')) (U2 R' U' R U' R')

I found these using cube explorer. I don't know why I never bothered to find better algs for the W OLLs before 

EDIT: 

OLL 35:

Lefties: (L' U2' L U y') (L F' L' U L F L')

Righties: (R U2 R' U' y) (R' F R U' R' F' R)


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

really helpful algorithms...thanx all of u guys..


----------



## dabronson (Apr 17, 2010)

Surely these N-perms must be known, but a search of the Wiki
and this thread found no results, nor have I seen them elsewhere.
If I missed them, then I am sorry.

Na - y R2 D' R2 y T-perm y' R2 D R2
Nb - y R2 D R2 y' T-perm y R2 D' R2

Note: There is a cancellation in the Na algorithm in T-perm y' R2.

Na - z D B2 Ja-perm B2 D'
Nb - z D' F2 Jb-perm F2 D

Note: The Ja-perm is with the corners on R.

Hopefully these are new/useful to someone besides me.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 21, 2010)

F'B'L'R'UMU'RUM2U'LUMU'FB

Yeah, I dunno. MURUR'U'M2URU'r'U' is better, but that alg is more O_O.

H PERM 4 FLIP BTW


----------



## riffz (May 4, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> W OLLs:
> 
> Lefties:
> 
> ...



These are great! Thanks.


----------



## Tim Major (May 5, 2010)

Started trying to learn COLL and made this alg from a bld shortened Y-perm.

U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2

I love it  Sorry if it isn't new.

Edit: this was in a rush, this is fast for me, so I'm switching OLL algs for this. I don't need the U' at the start though. R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 is fast for me


----------



## Faz (May 5, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Started trying to learn COLL and made this alg from a bld shortened Y-perm.
> 
> U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2
> 
> I love it  Sorry if it isn't new.



R U2 L' U L U2 R' L' U L


----------



## Forte (May 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Started trying to learn COLL and made this alg from a bld shortened Y-perm.
> ...



I believe that's what Cutex listed as their peanut alg before it was shut down. The video has a different alg though, so I could be remembering wrong.


----------



## Tim Major (May 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Started trying to learn COLL and made this alg from a bld shortened Y-perm.
> ...



That made me make y2, R U R' then WV case so (R U R') (L' U2) (R U R') (U2 L) Which isn't REALLY fast, but still decent.


----------



## Kirjava (May 7, 2010)

<3 this comm

[ R' : [ U B2 U', F' ] ]


----------



## Cride5 (May 21, 2010)

Funny H-perm using R2 U2 parity alg with S R' setup: S R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R S'


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 25, 2010)

4x4 L2E alg I just made up:

(Rw' U' R U) ((l'Rw) U) (R2 U' Rw)


----------



## Kirjava (May 31, 2010)

B'RBR'UR'U'l'URU'lU'R'UR2UR'U'R'FRF'

Made up a G Perm, long but fast. 

Learning algs without learning algs ftw.

EDIT: B'RBR'U'R'Ul'U'RUl2U'R'U block comms <3


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2010)

U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R F2 L' U2 L 

T perm :O


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 7, 2010)

U' R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 U'

... and adj ...

U' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2

... F2L hax ...

R2 F2 R' U R F2 R F' U' F U F R2 U' R'


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2010)

F R2 F' D L2 D' F R2 F' D L2 D'


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 8, 2010)

F2 U' F2 D R2 y2 F2 U F2 D' y2 R2


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 8, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> EDIT: B'RBR'U'R'Ul'U'RUl2U'R'U block comms <3



Or R2 D2 R Uw R' D2 R Uw' R

EDIT:



Kirjava said:


> F2 U' F2 D R2 y2 F2 U F2 D' *y2 R2*



Lol what?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 9, 2010)

B U B' E F D' S U B' U' M2


----------



## Toad (Jun 9, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> B U B' E F D' S U B' U' M2



[10:43pm] <aronpm> worst alg I've ever seen


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 11, 2010)

R'F'U'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'UR2UR'U'R'FRF'


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 11, 2010)

*USEFUL*B2MB2l'U'F'E'S'U'


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 11, 2010)

F2L 26

(U) R U' R' F R' F' R


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 11, 2010)

*REMEMBER*U'M'U2MU'R'E'B'M'E'M'E'R'


----------



## Anthony (Jun 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> R'F'U'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'UR2UR'U'R'FRF'



Woah. That's cool. xD
That's my least favorite PLL, so I'm going to see how fast I can do that alg...


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 12, 2010)

M' U M U M' U2 M U M' U M (U2)


----------



## Anthony (Jun 13, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> M' U M U M' U2 M U M' U M (U2)



R U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U' R2


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 13, 2010)

B'RBR'UR'U'L'URU'RB'R'BL

This alg is badass.


----------



## Escher (Jun 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> B'RBR'UR'U'L'URU'RB'R'BL
> 
> This alg is badass.









Nice comm


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 13, 2010)

The mirror is hard to execute, so I use the APerm-esque alg that you showed me for that ^_^


----------



## Anthony (Jun 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> R'F'U'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'UR2UR'U'R'FRF'



Got this from it..

R'F'U'RUR'U'R'FLw'D'R'D

After spending about 5 minutes learning and timing this alg, I already got a 1.16, so I guess it's faster than it looks.


----------



## plechoss (Jun 13, 2010)

maybe y' F L' U2 L U2 L F' L' U2 L' U2 L ? (for Kirjava's alg)


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 13, 2010)

...or R2B2RU2R'B2RF2R from rowan. The one I found was just stupid easy to remember. (and possibly fast exec)

Funny thing is, I use a different alg for COLL and yet another different alg for CMLL for that case anyway.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ...or R2B2RU2R'B2RF2R from rowan.



fixplz.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > R'F'U'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'UR2UR'U'R'FRF'
> ...



But they're different PLLs?


----------



## Anthony (Jun 13, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



Yeah, I know. I just got that alg from the other one.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 13, 2010)

Dammit, I thought it might be a new and better N perm alg for me


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 13, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > ...or R2B2RU2R'B2RF2R from rowan.
> ...




Oops.

R2B2RF2R'B2RF2R


----------



## joey (Jun 14, 2010)

R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R'


----------



## riffz (Jun 14, 2010)

joey said:


> R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R'



I like.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 14, 2010)

joey said:


> R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R'



It's a great alg but I'm not sure it outclasses the standard options.


----------



## Winball (Jun 14, 2010)

This is the a (b) ? What do you use?


----------



## Edward (Jun 14, 2010)

M2 R U R' U' M2 U R U' R' U2 M' U2 M


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 17, 2010)

R'UR'F2LD'L'F2R2U'

Conjugate by M' for an actual T Perm.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's one for OLL 50:

F R' F R F2 U2 L F' L' F


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 17, 2010)

R' U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U2 R2
R' U R F' R' U F U F' U2 R F

BLD stuff.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ja: R2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U D' R2 U


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 17, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> Here's one for OLL 50:
> 
> F R' F R F2 U2 L F' L' F



Thanks! It can be turned into:

OLL 50: *(r U' L U) (r2' F2') (U L' U' L) x* 

and

OLL 49: *(l' U R' U') (l2 F2) (U' R U R') x*

which are nice for these angles


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 18, 2010)

sammich stuff


r2 U l' r' u2 l r Uw2 U r2

r2 U l r u2 l' r' Uw2 U r2


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 22, 2010)

B'RBR'UR'U'M'URU'RB'R'BM

This is the opp2flip I use now.


----------



## Toad (Jun 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> B'RBR'UR'U'M'URU'RB'R'BM
> 
> This is the opp2flip I use now.



I far prefer RuRUR'U'u'R2U2RU'R'U'R


----------



## Feryll (Jun 22, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Ja: R2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U D' R2 U



That's for you 2x3x3, right?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 23, 2010)

OH Y perm from Tse Kan Lin:

Lefties: R' U' R U' R L U2' R' U' R U2' L' U R2 U R

Righties: L U L' U L' R' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L2' U' L'

Not bad, I've seen him execute the lefty one in about 4 seconds on video...


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 24, 2010)

R' U' R' U' R' U' R U R U R2


----------



## TMOY (Jun 24, 2010)

I already use this one for BLD, it's a nice alg 
It's just the usual U-perm with a setup.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 25, 2010)

[F'Rd2R'F, U2]

For OLL.

<+qqwref> r' u M2 u' r U2 r' u M2 u' r


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 25, 2010)

setup move: R U R' U F U' F' U' R U R'

does any one know an alg that can solve this f2l case fast and efficiently?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 25, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> setup move: R U R' U F U' F' U' R U R'
> 
> does any one know an alg that can solve this f2l case fast and efficiently?




R2 F2 R' U R F2 R F' U' F U F R2 U' R'


----------



## macky (Jun 25, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> setup move: R U R' U F U' F' U' R U R'
> 
> does any one know an alg that can solve this f2l case fast and efficiently?



y'F'UR'U2'RU'F or y'BU'RU2'R'UB'
from here




Kirjava said:


> R2 F2 R' U R F2 R F' U' F U F R2 U' R'


Nice.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 25, 2010)

R U' F U2 F' U R' 

Just a reflection of Macky's.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 25, 2010)

<+Kirjava> sexymovesledgehammerfatsune
inverse;
<+Kirjava> BRantisuneU'niklas

for COLL


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 25, 2010)

Wondered why that last one didn't work, then remembered I use a different antisune...


----------



## plechoss (Jun 27, 2010)

r U R' F' r U r' U' r' F R2 U' R'


----------



## riffz (Jun 27, 2010)

plechoss said:


> r U R' F' r U r' U' r' F R2 U' R'



Is this supposed to be an A perm? I think you added one too many small 'r's in there. It's been found before, anyway.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

riffz said:


> plechoss said:
> 
> 
> > r U R' F' r U r' U' r' F R2 U' R'
> ...



Without a cube to assist me, I'm going to say:

R U R' F' r U r' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## riffz (Jun 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > plechoss said:
> ...



:fp


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 28, 2010)

An algorithm I found on my own:

(M' U M' U M' U2)*2 (M' U M' U M' U M U)

It can be used to flip the UL and UB edge (adjacent). It's useful for BLD too.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 28, 2010)

Rw U R' U' Rw2 U' R' U r2 U R U' Rw'

Foolin' around with 5x5 L2E. No regrip.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes said:


> An algorithm I found on my own:
> 
> (M' U M' U M' U2)*2 (M' U M' U M' U M U)
> 
> It can be used to flip the UL and UB edge (adjacent). It's useful for BLD too.



(M' U' M U' M' U' M' U')*2


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 29, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > An algorithm I found on my own:
> ...



That also flips DF and DB.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



It does? How? You mean with some modification?



Kirjava said:


> R' U' R' U' R' U' R U R U R2


That one is very nostalgic for me. It's the first algorithm I ever found on a Rubik's cube, back in 1981.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 29, 2010)

R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2

EDIT; M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' M2


----------



## riffz (Jun 30, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> EDIT; M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' M2



I found that alg myself while messing around too... It's already known though.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 30, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Rw U R' U' Rw2 U' R' U r2 U R U' Rw'
> 
> Foolin' around with 5x5 L2E. No regrip.



That's a pretty good alg. Normally I would just do Rw' (UF edge flip) Rw2 x' (UF edge flip) Rw' for this particular case.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 1, 2010)

B'RBR'M'UR'U'MURU'RB'R'B

*****es don't know about my intuitive U Perm.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 2, 2010)

18:40:42 <+Kirjava> j`ey: 
18:40:57 <+Kirjava> UB > UR > DB
18:41:34 <%j`ey> R U' R' U'
18:41:36 <%j`ey> then MU
18:41:51 <%j`ey> or just D L2 Uperm
18:41:58 <+Kirjava> MU'M'U'MU2M'UMUM'
18:45:55 <+Kirjava> M2UMU2MU'M'U2M


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 2, 2010)

18:54:55 <+Kirjava> holy ****
18:55:17 <+Kirjava> RUR'UM'U2MURU'R'


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol mirrors.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 2, 2010)

Alternative: (l' U') M' U' M U2 M' U' M (U l)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 4, 2010)

OH COLL Pi opposite swap:

R U' R' U2 L' U R U' R' L U2 R U R'
L' U L U2 R U' L' U R' L U2 L' U' L

I turned them into:

Lefty: (R U' R' U2' z) (U' R z') (R U' r y x) (U' R2 U R U' z')

Righty: (L' U L U2 z') (U L' z) (L' U l' y' x) (U L2' U' L' U z)

enjoy...


----------



## Escher (Jul 4, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Lefty: (R U' R' U2' z) (U' R z') (R U' r y x) (U' R2 U R U' z')



R U' R' U2 L' U R U' L2 U' R2 U L' U' R

Came up with this from that alg... But it kinda sucks 

Edit: PB is 2.95 with it with my F-II that is setup for 2h, perhaps it's ok.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 8, 2010)

M'ULF'LF2R'FRF2L2UMU'

I call it the "Mad R"


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 9, 2010)

RU2R'U2R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'

ZBLL

I execute the U2 with my left hand


----------



## Escher (Jul 9, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I execute the U2 with my left hand



Yuss  Practice that moar plz.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 19, 2010)

R2 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 20, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> R2 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D



Oh wow nice! That could be useful in BLD


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 20, 2010)

U' M U' M' U2 r' U' R U' M' U R' U R

es better than my old 18 mover

other case; 

R' U' R U M' U' R' U' M U2 r U M U' 
or 
R U' R' U M' U' R U' M U2 R' M' U M U' 

NEED TO DECIDE WHICH ONE TO USE


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 22, 2010)

M U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M' U' 

pure4flip <3


----------



## Cheng_943 (Jul 23, 2010)

GOOD thanks!! I think the algorithm depends on the hand!! There's no 'perfect' algorithm to everyone


----------



## riffz (Jul 23, 2010)

[F R B L, U]

hahahahahaha

EDIT: Kirjava found this BTW, but he can't access the forum so I decided to be a douche.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2010)

riffz said:


> [F R B L, U]




I love finding algs that are easy to remember ^_^

Gemini A Perm; R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R2


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2010)

U'R'UM2U'RUMU'R'UMU'RU

ez2remem


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2010)

[3R' 3U l2 3U' 3R, U]

weird 4x4x4 alg


----------



## Athefre (Jul 24, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> M U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M' U'
> 
> pure4flip <3



You said mine sucked when I showed you M'U2MU2M'UMU2M'U2M.


----------



## Edward (Jul 24, 2010)

Whop

L' U' L' R U R' U' L U R U' R' U L


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 24, 2010)

Athefre said:


> You said mine sucked when I showed you M'U2MU2M'UMU2M'U2M.




...lol



Edward said:


> Whop
> 
> L' U' L' R U R' U' L U R U' R' U L




...seriously?

r' U' R U L U' R' U


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Whop
> ...



I did Edwards alg wrong, I did:
L' U' *L* R U R' U' *L'* U R U' R' U L
Suprising.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 27, 2010)

ru'r2fr2u2r2fr2u'r'

lolalg


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 27, 2010)

R2U'R'U2rRU2R'r'U2R'UR2

adj/adj ^_^


----------



## Anthony (Jul 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> R2U'R'U2rRU2R'r'U2R'UR2
> 
> adj/adj ^_^


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 30, 2010)

F U F' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2
L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 F U' F'


----------



## BavarianCubing (Jul 30, 2010)

A-Perm I found:
R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R'

for the other just do the inverse or mirror it.


----------



## joey (Jul 30, 2010)

BavarianCubing said:


> A-Perm I found:
> R U R' F' r U R' U' r' *F* R2 U' R'



Fixed it


----------



## BavarianCubing (Jul 30, 2010)

ah i'm sorry  thanks


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 6, 2010)

FRUR'U'RUR'U'RU'R'U'RUR'F'

LOLL


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 14, 2010)

r'uR2u'rU2r'uR2u'r
r'ur2u'rU2r'ur2u'r

The commutator that just keeps on giving.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 14, 2010)

(d2 B2 L2) R2 u R2 u' R2 y' R2 u' R2 u R2 u' y (L2 B2 d2)


----------



## irontwig (Aug 14, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> r'uR2u'rU2r'uR2u'r
> r'ur2u'rU2r'ur2u'r
> 
> The commutator that just keeps on giving.



Well, without U2 AUF they are conjugates instead.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 14, 2010)

rUr'U'r'Fr2U'r'U'rUr'F'U

Counter-clockwise corner cycle.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 18, 2010)

HelpCube said:


> rUr'U'r'Fr2U'r'U'rUr'F'U
> 
> Counter-clockwise edge cycle.



False. And well known.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 18, 2010)

/(-3,0)/(-2,0)/(-1-1)/(0,-2)/(-3,0)/

How many cases would EO+CP in 1 step be? I'm guessing 6*6*7=252, but a lot of those would be mirrors. Also, would it be effective?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> /(-3,0)/(-2,0)/(-1-1)/(0,-2)/(-3,0)/
> 
> How many cases would EO+CP in 1 step be? I'm guessing 6*6*7=252, but a lot of those would be mirrors. Also, would it be effective?



I worked out all the cases for this a while ago: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=186533#post186533

It looks like it saves about 5 moves.


----------



## joey (Aug 19, 2010)

r' U2 R2 U R2 U r

Any good?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 19, 2010)

wtf are you smoking? zbf2l?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 29, 2010)

ohwow 4x4x4 alg; F' R d2 R' F U' F' U2 R d2 R' U2 F U (DanCohen)

pureopp2fliponD; (R'FRU')*3 r'FRU' (R'FRU')*2 M'


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 1, 2010)

tasty ollcp; L2 F2 R' F R F2 L2 U2 L F' L'


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 1, 2010)

nutritious W OLL (found by hand): r' R2 U2 L' U' L U2 R' U l' U2 L

EDIT: It's also a great OLLCP alg too if you use that common RFU alg 

EDIT2: It's also not bad for OH


----------



## riffz (Sep 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ohwow 4x4x4 alg; F' R d2 R' F U' F' U2 R d2 R' U2 F U (DanCohen)
> 
> pureopp2fliponD; (R'FRU')*3 r'FRU' (R'FRU')*2 M'



I executed the 'd2's as Dw2 at first and it's also a LL alg, in case you didn't notice.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 1, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> nutritious W OLL (found by hand): r' R2 U2 L' U' L U2 R' U l' U2 L




RUR'U'F'U2FURUR' does exactly the same thing O_O


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 1, 2010)

Kir: Darn it 

But anyway: M U (F R U R' U' F') M'. Maybe it's been found before but I didn't see it in the wiki.


...And if anyone's interested:

How was it found? Well I noticed that F R U R' U' F' is a short alg. Then I noticed that it (obviously) leaves the orientation of some pieces alone. So I knew that doing M U to put the DB edge in the UR position, then doing F R U R' U' F' to orient pieces, will leave the DB edge unflipped and all I had to do was do M' to return the DB edge to its original position.

This is one way of finding new algs and I use this method a lot. I never try to predict the end result, I just try them out and see what happens.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 1, 2010)

FRURUF based pureflips;

F U R U' R' F' R' F' U' F U R U2
R' U' F' U F R U' F U R U' R' F' U

Forte found; 

F RUR'U' F' y F RUR'U' F' U2
F URU'R' F' y' F URU'R' F' U2
F RUR'U' F' y2 F' L'U'LU F U2

Robert; Now using that for OLL.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 1, 2010)

F2L alg (edge flip): L' (R' U' R' F R F' U R) U L

Yeah I noticed something "useful" with the good C OLL


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 1, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> But anyway: M U (F R U R' U' F') M'. Maybe it's been found before but I didn't see it in the wiki.




Same trick, similar case; S'RUR'U'R'FRF'US


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 2, 2010)

U2 L f' D' F' z' R U R U' R' U' x' U D l' z L2

Found by hand O_O


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> U2 L f' D' F' z' R U R U' R' U' x' U D l' z L2
> 
> *Found by hand* O_O



I call shenanigans.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Forte found;
> F RUR'U' F' y F RUR'U' F' U2



Already been found and I know some people that use it. Actually, this solve would have PLL skipped if I had used that alg. >_>


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought we used the wiki to gather algorithms...


----------



## Ruphea (Sep 2, 2010)

2x2 F R U R' U' F' for OLL


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 2, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Found by hand O_O
> ...




This annoyed me so much I decided to do this;

15:38:05 <+Kirjava> anyhoo
15:38:10 <+Kirjava> time to do something creative
15:38:29 <+Kirjava> I'll take the first 8 moves from a scramble and make an alg out of it
15:38:30 <+Kirjava> 
15:38:33 <+Kirjava> ,3
15:38:34 <+Venim> 3x3 Scramble #12596: F' L D2 F' D' F' R F B L2 D F B' L' B L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B' F U2 F D 

F' L D2 F' D' F' R F 

F' L D2 F' D' F' R F x2 B' U B2 U' R' U' r'

D2 F' D' F' R x2 U B2 U' R' U' x'

D' F' D' F' R x2 U B2 U' R' U2

L F' D' F' D' F' R x2 U B2 U' R' U2 B L'

*R' y' U R U R U F' R' U2 R F R2 U' y R*

And if you conjugate by F' instead of R' y' it flips four edges instead of none.


----------



## Escher (Sep 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> *R' y' U R U R U F' R' U2 R F R2 U' y R*
> 
> And if you conjugate by F' instead of R' y' it flips four edges instead of none.



zomg tom you noob that destroys f2l.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 3, 2010)

As requested by Kir to post, here's a pure H flip alg I found: F R2 U R2 U' R2 F' U R2 U' R2 F R2 F' R2 U R2 U'


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2010)

R' U2 r2 B' R2 U2 r2 B' R'

zomg

EDIT: ZOMG!

M U M U' M' U M' U'


----------



## joey (Sep 14, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> R' U2 r2 B' R2 U2 r2 B' R'
> 
> zomg



M' U' M' U2 M' U M' U2


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2010)

yah I know but the other alg is so beautiful


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 22, 2010)

(F (rUr'U')*3 F' M2)*2


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 25, 2010)

M2 U l u2 M' u2 r' F'

I am crazy


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 25, 2010)

U2 x' U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2

CRAZY AND HAZY


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 25, 2010)

Y perm: R2 U' R2 F R U R U' B' x' R2 D' R' U R


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 29, 2010)

R U' R' U' F2 M2 x2 U' y' R F R' U y M2 f2 U2 
M' U' M2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U M' F2 U2 R2
U2 F2 R2 F' U R' U' F U R' F' R' F R2 U' R2 F2 U2

This case has no good algs.

PROVE ME WRONG.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 29, 2010)

r f u r u l u l f' z' r' F' r' f' r' u' f'

found by hand XD


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 29, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> R U' R' U' F2 M2 x2 U' y' R F R' U y M2 f2 U2
> M' U' M2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U M' F2 U2 R2
> U2 F2 R2 F' U R' U' F U R' F' R' F R2 U' R2 F2 U2
> 
> ...


 
I'm assuming you mean OLL? I use this...
M' U M U2 M' U M
I get this algorithm in around 1.4 sec.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 29, 2010)

No, I don't mean OLL >_>


----------



## mr. giggums (Sep 29, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> R U' R' U' F2 M2 x2 U' y' R F R' U y M2 f2 U2
> M' U' M2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U M' F2 U2 R2
> U2 F2 R2 F' U R' U' F U R' F' R' F R2 U' R2 F2 U2
> 
> ...


 
F' R2 D2 r D' r' D2 (R' l') U' R' U R U
Best I found.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 29, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> R U' R' U' F2 M2 x2 U' y' R F R' U y M2 f2 U2
> M' U' M2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U M' F2 U2 R2
> U2 F2 R2 F' U R' U' F U R' F' R' F R2 U' R2 F2 U2
> 
> ...


 
V-perm with M or M' (depending on which angle you do the perm on) as a setup ?


----------



## irontwig (Sep 29, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> R U' R' U' F2 M2 x2 U' y' R F R' U y M2 f2 U2
> M' U' M2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U M' F2 U2 R2
> U2 F2 R2 F' U R' U' F U R' F' R' F R2 U' R2 F2 U2
> 
> ...


 
Decent-ish?
r2 U' R F' R' U r2 d R U R'


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 29, 2010)

M' (y) R2 D R' U R D' R2 d' Lw' U' L (basicly the same alg I use for 2x2x2 CLL and 3x3x3 CMLL but with a M setup for EO. Also inversed, the other direction does opposite edges)


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 3, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> F' R2 D2 r D' r' D2 (R' l') U' R' U R U
> Best I found.


 
I didn't know you wanted cpoll instead of that exact case with that edge permutation. But I found this one now.

R' U R U x2 y' R2 U L' F' L U' R2


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 3, 2010)

R'FRF'RU2R'URU2R'

2x2 PLL alg, my personal best on this is 0.8
I found it today "accidentally" xD


----------



## Shortey (Oct 3, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> R'FRF'RU2R'URU2R'
> 
> 2x2 PLL alg, my personal best on this is 0.8
> I found it today "accidentally" xD



It has been found already.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 3, 2010)

I actually meant that specific case guys, not KCLL or OLLCP.

And I'm yet to see something good for it ~_~


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 4, 2010)

Aha, you are learning 1LLL?

I would not recommend it, there are a lot of cases 

Edit:

ELL + CP? Also many cases if you include the adjacent corner swap cases. But the cases like this one, with diagonal corners, are the same number as the usual ELL's (or near the same). That might be a pretty nice add on


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I actually meant that specific case guys, not KCLL or OLLCP.
> 
> And I'm yet to see something good for it ~_~


 
I found this one earlier.
F' R2 D2 r D' r' D2 (R' l') U' R' U R U


----------



## riffz (Oct 11, 2010)

M' U M' U' r' U M' U' R U M2 U'

U M' U' M' l U' M' U L' U' M2

I still solve parity M2 style, shooting the final edge to UB and then using U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U to swap UB and UL, allowing me to solve the final corner OP style. I figured I could at least find algs for the nastiest cases.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 11, 2010)

Megaminx edge comms

2 edge flip: [(R L') F (R' L) DR' (R L') F2' (R' L) , U]
3-cycle of edges: [RUR'U',L'U'LU]
3-cycle + 2 flip: [(R2 L2') F (R2' L2) y (R L') F2' (R'L) y' (R L') F' (R'L) , U]
2x2 cycle + 4 flip: [(R2 L2') F (R2' L2) y (R L') F2' (R'L) y' (R L') F' (R'L) , U2]

just a couple for now


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 12, 2010)

R2 U' F U R U' y L' U2 F2 R' F' R 

OLLCLS


----------



## _D2_ (Oct 12, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> R'FRF'RU2R'URU2R'
> 
> 2x2 PLL alg, my personal best on this is 0.8
> I found it today "accidentally" xD


 you mean you did that algorithm in 0.8 seconds?!?!??!?
i can't even dream of that, seriously how do you people turn so fast??


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 17, 2010)

M U M' y' R' U' R U y' R B R' 

KZLL ~_~


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 17, 2010)

F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F'

yaaaaaah


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 17, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F'


 
wow.....


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 18, 2010)

R L2 U2 F' U2 M2 U2 F' U2 R

for redux method


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 21, 2010)

R' U2 R U2 l U2 R' U2 y' l' U R' U'


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 21, 2010)

(R Uw2)*6


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 21, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Megaminx edge comms
> 
> 2 edge flip: [(R L') F (R' L) DR' (R L') F2' (R' L) , U] *got improved*
> 3-cycle of edges: [R U R' U' , BL' U' BL U]
> ...



Improved algs.

2 edge flip: [(R L') F R' DR' R F2' (R' L) , U]
3-cycle + 2 flip: [(R2 L') F R2' y (R L') F2' (R'L) y' (R L') F' (R'L) , U]
2x2 cycle + 4 flip: [(R2 L') F R2' y (R L') F2' (R'L) y' (R L') F' (R'L) , U2]

New algs.

3-cycle of edges: [R U R' : [R U R' U' , BL' U' BL U]] has cancellations
3-cycle + 2 flip: (LR) F (R'L) U (RL') F' (R'L) U' L2'
2x2-cycle: [[(RL') F (R'L) , U] (RL') F (R'L) , U2]

All of these are generated by hand.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 23, 2010)

U z U z' U' z U' z' U' x U x' U2 z U' z' U' z U' z' U z U z' U' x U'


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 23, 2010)

lol today I was at joeys and saw an OLLCP/KCLL I wanted to learn

after generating some algs for it and finding nothing good I realised I already knew this;

R'U'RUl'UR'U'lURU'lU'R'U

also wanted to find something else for diagt and dan was all "do the normal alg with Rw and it flips two edges" ^_^


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 23, 2010)

thom did I ever tell you how sexy you are coming up with these algs?


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 23, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> U z U z' U' z U' z' U' x U x' U2 z U' z' U' z U' z' U z U z' U' x U'


 
Without rotations - U L U' L' U' F U2 L' U' L' U L U' F'
With z at beginning - R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

But your way still look cool.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 23, 2010)

lol waffle - I actually learn all the algs I post here that aren't useless. (and some of the useless ones XD)

rob yau found this - F R U' R D R' U2 R D' R2' U' F'


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 23, 2010)

F R U R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' F'

I keep finding weird easy T algs which swap different corners


----------



## teller (Oct 23, 2010)

I thought this was cute:

*M2 U' M2 U (R' U2 R) U M2 U M2*


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 25, 2010)

teller; I don't get your alg

RURD'LD'

CLSEG (skewb)


----------



## teller (Oct 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> teller; I don't get your alg


Perform the inverse to set up...it is a solution to an awkward CFOP F2L spot.


----------



## riffz (Oct 25, 2010)

teller said:


> Perform the inverse to set up...it is a solution to an awkward CFOP F2L spot.


 
>_>


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 27, 2010)

Easy P and easy C OLL:

(L b) (U L' U' L) z (F' L') (and inverse for easy C)
(R' b') (U' R U R') z' (F R) (and inverse for easy C)

Some I shaped OLL/OLLCP and some L shaped OLL:

(L b) (U L' U' L U L' U' L) z (F' L') (and inverse for the L OLL)
(R' b') (U' R U R' U' R U R') z' (F R) (and inverse for the L OLL)

OLLCP for L OLL from above:

b (U L' U' L) z(F' L' U' L U L' U L)
b' (U' R U R') z' (F R U R' U' R U' R')

OLLCP for different L OLL:

z' U (L U' L U L' U') z (F' L' U' L) F
z U' (R' U R' U' R U) z' (F R U R') F'

These were all found by hand 

Enjoy!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 27, 2010)

U'R2UR'U'R2UDR'U'RUD'

Mirek.


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2010)

R U' R' U' F' U2' F U2 R U2 R'

OLLCP I just found.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 29, 2010)

20:37:28 <+Kirjava> RobertY: find me a niklas that flips the same edges as fatsune

20:43:50 <+Venim> (U) F U' F' U' L' U2 L U2 F U2 F' . (14q, 11f, 11s)

20:45:37 <+Kirjava> R' U R U y R U2 R' U2 y' R' U2 R

20:50:17 < RobertY> (R U' R' U' F') (U2' F U2) (R U2 R')

loljoey


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2010)

I was there.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 29, 2010)

so was I


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2010)

F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' F2


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice connjugator!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 30, 2010)

U' R2 B2 U R2 U R2 U' y R U' R F2 R' U R

F2 with right ring finger


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 30, 2010)

F2 U M' U2 l L U R2 U' L2 U R2 F2


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 30, 2010)

r2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L2
R' U' R F2 R' U R' d R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2

this is hard


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 30, 2010)

L U' R' U L' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R
R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 L U' R U L' 

dude... what


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2010)

r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R U2 r' U' R U' R' U R U M' U' R' U R

and with that, I give up on the G perm for now 

I think the algs in #531 were probably the best


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 1, 2010)

R U R' B2 R U' R' U' y R2 U R2 U R2 

Is this known?!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> R U R' B2 R U' R' U' y R2 U R2 U R2
> 
> Is this known?!


 
R' U' R F2 R' U R d R2 U' R2 U' R2 is many people's standard algorithm (it's mine), and this is just the mirror of it. But it does seem like this one could be a lot nicer.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 1, 2010)

Shoulda known that every half-decent Y perm alg would be known by now


----------



## riffz (Nov 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> R' U' R F2 R' U R d R2 U' R2 U' R2 is many people's standard algorithm (it's mine), and this is just the mirror of it. But it does seem like this one could be a lot nicer.


 
How do you guys execute either of those? For some reason I cannot figure out where to regrip, etc...


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2010)

[FR2F', LD2L']

ololololololol


----------



## Anthony (Nov 3, 2010)

F U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R F'


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2010)

R2 F2 R' U2 R F2 R' U2 R'

oh god that is sexy


----------



## userman (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you MAKE your own algos?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 12, 2010)

This definitely isn't "new", but most people haven't seen it, I'm sure.

R Lw Uw' R' Uw Lw R y' R' U R' U' R2


----------



## Toad (Nov 12, 2010)

That's hot.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> This definitely isn't "new", but most people haven't seen it, I'm sure.
> 
> R Lw Uw' R' Uw Lw R y' R' U R' U' R2


 Did I spark this?
Turns out I did know it before, but it's a bit awkward for me right now.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've seen Joel Van Noort using this like 4 years ago... (I'm just saying it's at least 4 years old)


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Nov 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> F U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R F'


 
Use x U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U for that COLL


x U R2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U2 for the invers case


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> R U R' B2 R U' R' U' y R2 U R2 U R2
> 
> Is this known?!


 
From #533:

The inverse of this is an alg that I use for Y-perm. I found it on Algobase.
http://algobase.110mb.com/pll.html
R2 U' R2' U' R2 d R U R' B2' R U' R'.

EDIT: It's optimal. =3


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 16, 2010)

From Facebook:

Erik 'chip Skylark' Akkersdijk
Just to make sure no-one else will claim he/she invented it, a while ago I was aggravated with a G-perm since I needed a y2 before starting it. So I went looking for an algo for it and found: R2' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 It's a bit R-perm-ish and long-ish, but it's also fast-ish.

EDIT:

<RobertY> inspired by Erik's alg, I found this G perm for the same angle: (R2' F2 R U2) (R r' F r U2 R' U' F2 R)


----------



## riffz (Nov 17, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> <RobertY> inspired by Erik's alg, I found this G perm for the same angle: (R2' F2 R U2) (R r' F r U2 R' U' F2 R)


 
Awesome alg!


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 17, 2010)

N perms:

L U' L F2 L2 U' R U2 R' U L2 F2 L' U L' -->
R' F L F' L' F R' F' R F R U2 R' U2 F2 R --> l' U L U' L' U R' U' R U l U2 R' U2 F2 R (yeah kinda obvious, I know)

And a (probably) not so good one:

R' U' R U2 R F R' U R F' R2 U F U2 F' R --> maybe: R' U' R U2 l D R' F R D' R2' x y' U R U2' R' f (Lol)

EDIT:

oh my...

R U' R B2 R2' U' L U2 L' U R2 B2 R' U R' (same as first alg but with y2!)

EDIT 2: Nah not that great IMO...


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 17, 2010)

Robert says: 
R' U2 R' F' R2 U' R' F' U' F R U R' F U2 R
not too bad...
Rowan says:
oh thats awesome
that can be sub 1
I'm sure
Robert says:
lol what
I bet it can't
you're mad 
Rowan says:
just look at the fingertricks
Robert says:
alright hang on
Rowan says:
(R' U2' R') (F' (index) R2 U' R' F' (index)U' F R U R' F U2 R
oops
sorry
(R' U2 R') (F' R2 U' R') (F' U' F) (R U R' F) U2 R
U2' at the end sorry
Robert says:
yeah
that's basically how I'm doing it
alright alright
maybe you're right
oh fudge
I just mirrored it for my left hand
now it feels a lot nicer haha
Rowan says:
its sub 1.5 anyway
which might be faster
lemme check
yeah I can get about 1.38 on a nice run 
but about 1.5 on average
Robert says:
whoa
Rowan says:
which is better than 1.5-2.00 for U2 Y perm U2
Robert says:
yep
and y2 to Y perm transition can go wrong for me
Rowan says:
put it in the collection of algs thread


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 17, 2010)

G perm:

L F2 R F' L' F U R' U' F' L F' L'

Some funny F perms: 

x D' R2 U' R U' R' U' R U2 R2' D r2 U' R' U r2 
x U R2 F R2 U' R' U R' F2 L D' L' F R2 U'


----------



## Godmil (Nov 17, 2010)

Ooh, that's a really nice Y-Perm, I think I'll learn it.


----------



## teller (Nov 17, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Some funny F perms:
> 
> x D' R2 U' R U' R' U' R U2 R2' D r2 U' R' U r2
> x U R2 F R2 U' R' U R' F2 L D' L' F R2 U'


 
l U' r U2' (R' F R U2 R2 x) D2 M2 U M' D2


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 17, 2010)

Gahh..I was trying to come up with a nice y2 Y perm but to no avail..Rob is awesome <3


----------



## ravenguild08 (Nov 20, 2010)

Is there a place with algorithms that are best for OH? I keep on trying to use the search bar for this, but OH is apparently too short a term and other variations have not been fruitful. most 2H PLL algs these days (and in this thread) make good use of F and B turns that have been rather inconvenient for OH. 
If there's help, thanks! If not, ignore me!

And for the curious, I've listed my current ones in this thread.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 20, 2010)

Anthony's OH PLLs


----------



## ravenguild08 (Nov 21, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Anthony's OH PLLs



Sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 21, 2010)

New G perms: (For the one which starts L2 u)

(l U2 l') (L U L' U') x' (D R U' R' D' R U' R')
R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D' R' U2 R U' R' U' R2


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 21, 2010)

R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R S R2 S'

Is this H-perm new?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2010)

Isn't in the wiki http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL#H_Permutation


----------



## ariasamie (Nov 21, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> L U' R' U L' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R
> R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 L U' R U L'
> 
> dude... what


 
that's insane! is anyone going to switch to these algorithms for Gs?
I don't know if it is worth it or not.


----------



## joey (Nov 21, 2010)

OLL(CP)

F U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U F'


----------



## irontwig (Nov 22, 2010)

H UF&UB-flip:
z U' r2 U2 r' R' U M' U2 M' U' r R U'


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 23, 2010)

I got a 7x7x7 

2l U' R U R' x U R' U' x' 4l 2l2 L 2R' x U R U' x' R U' R' U 4l' 2L 2R


----------



## Athefre (Nov 23, 2010)

I found this and other variations earlier.

U'R'U'L'UR'U'LURU'L'URU'LU2

I don't keep up with this stuff and didn't see it in the wiki, and I'm not saying that it's any good for speed. I just thought the way it works is interesting.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 24, 2010)

PBL, opp on top, bar on bottom left:
R' U R U' R U2' R' U R' U' R

Is this well-known?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 26, 2010)

R' U' R2 y R' F' R2 U' R'

there's something special about this alg


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> R' U' R2 y R' F' R2 U' R'
> 
> there's something special about this alg


 
It doesn't change permutation?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, I should've said there are many things special about it. It's the only one of it's kind.


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2010)

Made this up last night tripping balls, I don't even know wtf it is.

r R2 U' R' F R F' R U M


----------



## da25centz (Dec 1, 2010)

J perm from 2x2 = R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

works on the 3x3 wonderfully


Found a good one for R(a) from Erik's PLL video:
[R U' R' U'] [R U R] D [R' U' R] D' [R' U2 R']

don't regrip your right hand so that you can do that last D' with your index finger on the back

literally twice as fast as either of my old R(a)'s


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 1, 2010)

da25centz said:


> J perm from 2x2 = R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
> 
> works on the 3x3 wonderfully


 
That is my normal J perm a lot of people use it.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 1, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> That is my normal J perm a lot of people use it.



i found it when trying out all my ortega/guidmond algs on my 3x3 to see what they did


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 1, 2010)

da25centz said:


> J perm from 2x2 = R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
> 
> works on the 3x3 wonderfully
> 
> ...


 
that alg for the 2x2 is sexy , but it's as fast/not as fast sa my jperm from the 3x3 to the 2x2.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 1, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> that alg for the 2x2 is sexy , but it's as fast/not as fast sa my jperm from the 3x3 to the 2x2.


 
what jperm do you use?


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 2, 2010)

Escher said:


> r R2 U' R' F R F' R U M


 
U' r' U L' U' r U L


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 2, 2010)

T) U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R F2 L' U2 L 
Y) R' U2 R' D' R2 U R2 D R2 D' R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 D
A) D R2 D2 R U R' D R U' R' D R2 D'
U) U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2
H) U D R2 U' D' x U' D' R2 U D
Z) U R U2 R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R U' R U R2
F) R' D2 F2 U' D2 R U' B2 D L' U B2 U D'
J) F2 L F L' F U2 B' R B U2
R) R D' R U R' D2 R U2 R D' R' U R2 D R D'

got bored after that


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 2, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> It doesn't change permutation?


 
it's the shortest alg (longer than 0 moves) that has this property

pretty ducking cool


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 2, 2010)

M' U2 F' U' F2 R' F' R2 U' L'

lolwtf


----------



## irontwig (Dec 2, 2010)

Conjugated (that should be) wellknown 8-move pure OLL


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 3, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F'
> 
> yaaaaaah


 


Kirjava said:


> lol waffle - I actually learn all the algs I post here that aren't useless. (and some of the useless ones XD)
> 
> rob yau found this - F R U' R D R' U2 R D' R2' U' F'



Replace the F and F' in both algs with f and f'


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow. That's awesome. I think I know every edge case for that CLL now O_O


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 3, 2010)

DiagPi4Flip 
B' R2 F R F' U R B L U' L'

change U to U', invert and cleanup;

FatNiklas 
L U2 L' B' R2 F R F' U' R B L U' L' 

invert and repeat a section;

DiagT 
L U L' B' R' U' F R' F' R F R' F' R2 B


----------



## Escher (Dec 3, 2010)

Cmowla would be proud.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 3, 2010)

RUR'F' is powerful for finding stuff by hand

R U R' U F' L' U L F U' R U' R' 
R U R' U F' L' U' L F U' R U' R' 
R U R' U F' L' U2 L F U' R U' R'


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 3, 2010)

COLL/CMLL:

DiagAS: R U R' F' (Fat sune) F R U' R'
DiagS: R U R' F' (Fat antisune) F R U' R'

I agree, Thom 

EDIT:

DiagAS: R U R' F' (Sune) F R U' R'
DiagS: R U R' F' (Antisune) F R U' R'

EDIT2:

Anti Niklas + UF/UB flip: (U2) R U R' F' (Niklas) F R U' R'
Anti Niklas + UF/UL flip: (U2) R U R' F' (Anti Niklas) F R U' R'
Niklas + UF/UL flip: (U2) L' U' L F (Niklas) F' L' U L
Niklas + UF/UB flip: (U2) L' U' L F (Anti Niklas) F' L' U L


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Dec 4, 2010)

*"2-Gen" OLL parity algorithms (pure form)*



Escher said:


> Cmowla would be proud.


Of what?
------------------


Now to everyone, I present the first "2-gen" pure edge flip algorithm for big cubes.

Yeah I know it's long, but it's "2-gen"! 

(r U2 r U2)
[r, U R U r U2 r' U' R' U']
(r)
(U2 r' U2 r')

=r U2 r U2 r U R U r U2 r' U' R' U' r' U R U r U2 r' U' R' U' r U2 r' U2 r' (35q/29h)

_Note 1: The first and last two r's can be made wide.
Note 2: For those who are curious about what happens if you convert all of the single slice r turns to wide, also add in the bold move below to preserve the most.

Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw U R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' Rw' U R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' Rw *R* U2 Rw' U2 Rw' 


__Note 3: The following algorithms can be devised for other cases of 2-cycle OLL parity from this one using the technique of shifting from my "Methods" thread:_

Diagonal (oriented)
Rw2 U2 r' U R U r U2 r' U' R' U' r2 U R U r U2 r' U' R' U Rw2 (29q, 23h)

Across (oriented)
x r U' R' U' r2 U R U r U2 r' U' R' U' r' U R U r U2 r2 x' (25q, 21h)

Across (un-oriented)
Rw U' R' U' r2 U R U r U2 r' U' R' U' r' U R U r U2 r' Rw' (25q, 22h)


Directly Across:
Rw U2 r' U2 r' U' R' U' r' U R U r U2 r' U' R' U' r2 U R U r2 U2 Rw' (31q, 25h)
Rw U' R U r U2 r' U' R' U' r U R U r U2 r' U' R' U' r2 U2 Rw' (27q, 23h)

_Directly and diagonally across (even cubes only!)
_U R U r U2 r' U' R' U' r2 U R U r U2 r' U' R' U' r u2 r2 u2(29q, 23h_)

(Sorry, no un-oriented adjacent from this!_)

_Note 4: Obviously Double parity (4-cycle) can be made from this idea as well:
_
Doubleparity
r' U' R' U' r' U R U r U2 r' U' R' U' r2 U R U r U2 r U2 r' U2 (29q, 24h)


@Stefan, what do you think of the pure edge flip algorithm? I know it's not brief, but I thought you might be interested in it since you have made a 2-gen double parity/Petrus Parity in the past.


Edit: I have added another (shorter) algorithm for the directly across case.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 4, 2010)

X perm for megaminx:

L' (Triple sune) L


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 4, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> X perm for megaminx:
> 
> L' (Triple sune) L


 
I've used that for a while, and using a single sune is good for OLL. Also, try L' (sune) L, then solve using the same trick from the other angle (using antisune). Not sure of notation, but it should be easy to figure out what I mean:

(Lf' (R U R' U R U2' R') Lf) (Lb (R' U2' R U R' U' R) Lb') (U)

also, don't know how many of these are known:

(R U R' U) (R U R' U) (R U' R' U') (R U' R' U2) (R U R' U') (R U2 R')

(R U2 R' U) (R U2' R' U) (R U2' R') (L' U' L U' L' U2 L) (last part may benefit from z rotation)

(R U R') z (R' U' R' U R2) D (R2' U' R U D')

x' (R2 U R') D (R U2' R') D' (R U R2')

R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U2' R2'

(R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U2') (R U R' U R U2' R')

R U R' U' R' L F R F' L'

Megaminx is cool.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't know if this has been posted anywhere before, but I found an intuitive RUL A-Perm.

R U' L' U' L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 L U R'


----------



## aronpm (Dec 7, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I don't know if this has been posted anywhere before, but I found an intuitive RUL A-Perm.
> 
> R U' L' U' L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 L U R'


 
So you say this is intuitive? This algorithm is a _3 move_ setup to an A9 commutator. RU'L' setup, and the A9 is U' L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2.

If this is intuitive, the A perm should be too: the A perm is an A9 commutator too.

BTW: an A9 commutator is a setup to an 8 move commutator, but the setup cancels. For the A perm, (x) R' setup gives the commutator U R'D2R U' R'D2R.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 7, 2010)

aronpm said:


> So you say this is intuitive? This algorithm is a _3 move_ setup to an A9 commutator. RU'L' setup, and the A9 is U' L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2.
> 
> If this is intuitive, the A perm should be too: the A perm is an A9 commutator too.
> 
> BTW: an A9 commutator is a setup to an 8 move commutator, but the setup cancels. For the A perm, (x) R' setup gives the commutator U R'D2R U' R'D2R.


 
:confused: I'm slightly confused... are you saying that it is not intuitive? I never said (or implied, at least not intentionally) that the A9 was not intuitive. I simply figured I'd post something I found because I thought it was neat and because it was RUL. I haven't seen many RUL A perms, so I thought I'd contribute.

Would you even have responded if I hadn't mentioned that I thought it intuitive? Perhaps I should have just left that part out and posted it just for the sake of RUL

::EDIT:: Perhaps we have conflicting definitions of intuitive? ::EDIT::


----------



## riffz (Dec 7, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I haven't seen many RUL A perms, so I thought I'd contribute.


 
R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

--> U2 R2 U L U' R2 U L' U


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Dec 7, 2010)

*Genuine 2-Gen Pure Single Edge Flip Algorithm*

r U2 r' U2 r2 U2 r U2 r U r' U r' U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r' U r U' r U2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 r' (45q, 31h)

_Important note: Do not convert to wide turns, unless you want to scramble your cube!_


*My Comments*
The half turn move count isn't that bad, but for the quarter turn move count, :fp.

If 31 is God's number for this case in <r, U>, then pure 2-gen is basically double the length of optimal algorithms in the move set <r, l, U, F>, which many know to be of length 15h. If I am not mistaken, the minimum for <r, l U> is 18h.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is a briefer semi 2-Gen Single Edge Flip:

Rw U2 r U2 r' U2 r2 U' R U r' U R' U' r U R U2 R' U' r' U2 r2 U2 Rw' (33q, 25h)

There are definitely briefer algorithms in <r, R, U> for other 2-cycle cases. I can post them later, if anyone is interested.


EDIT:

A few more turns can be made wide and still be pure:
Rw U2 r U2 r' U2 Rw2 U' R U r' U R' U' r U R U2 R' U' r' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw'


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is my version of intuitiv aPerm:

R'D2R U R'D2R U R'D2R U2 R'D2R 

It's a commutator but rarher hard to see , as I believe.

M'D2M U M'D2M U M'D2M U2 M'D2M

That U Perm is the other part of my "memorization zero" beginner method, - but al beginners I tried to teach failed on proper repetition /) 

P.S: D2 can be replaced by D/ D' but that is not beginner friendly I believe.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Dec 9, 2010)

A Pseudo 2-Gen OLL parity for <U, Rw>.

Rw U2 Rw U2 r2 U Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U' r U Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U Rw' U2 Rw' (37q/ 27h)

This is applicable to odd cubes if you include the central slice for every wide turn (so it's farther from 2-Gen for odd cubes, but for even cubes, it's very close to being genuine).

_*Important note!* For all size cubes, the wide turns mean to turn the entire right half of the cube, no matter which orbit of edges you wish to correct. The only moves, therefore, which will vary from orbit to orbit are the two single slice turns of r._

Although this algorithm may seem long, if all r turns were wide, it would be even longer. I am not sure what the future will bring, but this algorithm type (with a couple of single slice turns while most are wide) may be much more practical to execute (for fun) than a pure 2-gen in <U, Rw>.

EDIT:
I know I often outsmart myself after making "impossibility" claims, but I must admit that I cannot imagine being successful in making a pure edge flip strictly in <U, Rw>. (Not that it is impossible for an algorithm to exist). So, on the surface, this just might be as close as I can ever get. I am surprised the length was not longer than what it turned out to be.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 9, 2010)

cmowla said:


> Now to everyone, I present the first "2-gen" pure edge flip algorithm for big cubes.


Interesting, but definitely not the first. I asked for one a few years ago, and I Mitchell Stern found it.



cmowla said:


> I must admit that I cannot imagine being successful in making a pure edge flip strictly in <U, Rw>. (Not that it is impossible for an algorithm to exist).


Fortunately, that's an easy question to answer.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Dec 9, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Interesting, but definitely not the first. I asked for one a few years ago, and I Mitchell Stern found it.


Which type? <U, R, r>, <U, r>, or <U, Rw, r>?



Lucas Garron said:


> Fortunately, that's an easy question to answer.


 Does this mean you have one in <U, Rw>? If so, how long is it? _Or were you implying that I will eventually find one myself?_


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 9, 2010)

<U, r>.

And I don't think I have one in <U, Rw>, but I meant it's easy to check if one exists.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 11, 2010)

cmowla said:


> @Lucas,
> If you for some reason can't find one with ksolve (or whatever your tool of choice is)


 
Don't have time to read the rest of your post right now, but:

http://www.svekub.se/files/ksolve.zip


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 19, 2010)

Megaminx:

R' U' R' U' R F R' F' U R F' U' F U2 R 
R' U2' R' U' R F R' F' U R F' U' F U2' R 

They're both pure EPLLs which affect 4 edges. (Maybe useful in BLD as well as speedsolving I dunno...)

The first one was found by trying out different <RUF> algs which CE5 generated.
The second one was found by changing the first one slightly...


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 22, 2010)

Haven't seen this COLL alg before. Also nice, as it's pure (only effects corners)
R U2 R' x (R' F R F')x3 x' R U2 R'
Also quite nice if you execute from the back (starts of as R' U2 l)


----------



## riffz (Dec 22, 2010)

Tim Major said:


> Haven't seen this COLL alg before. Also nice, as it's pure (only effects corners)
> R U2 R' x (R' F R F')x3 x' R U2 R'
> Also quite nice if you execute from the back (starts of as R' U2 l)


 
Why did you add the x moves in?


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Dec 23, 2010)

Tim Major said:


> Haven't seen this COLL alg before. Also nice, as it's pure (only effects corners)
> R U2 R' x (R' F R F')x3 x' R U2 R'
> Also quite nice if you execute from the back (starts of as R' U2 l)


 
I was always to lazy to learn a COLL for this case (EDIT: U+Evelyn+Clix) so your one is quite easy to remeber.
R U2 R' R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' R U2 R' (x-free notation  )

The "single" is a nice CLL, too (it's not my AUF angle though )
R U2 R' R' F R F' R U2 R'


----------



## riffz (Dec 23, 2010)

oll+phase+sync said:


> The "single" is a nice CLL, too (it's not my AUF angle though )
> R U2 R' R' F R F' R U2 R'


 
I actually prefer to execute it mirrored:

R' U2 R2 B' R' B R' U2 R


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 29, 2010)

rUR'URUL'UR'U'LUM

Just random OLLCPs


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 1, 2011)

A pure 3-dedge flipper (also rotates top center 180, TMOY!). This algorithm is "2-gen" and it *does not use ANY single* *inner-layer slices!*
Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' Rw R U R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' ( 36 qtm, 30f)


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is a 5 dedge flipper. It is not as efficient as the 3 dedge flipper, but it has the same properties as the 3 dedge flipper.
Rw U2 Rw U' R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' Rw U R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' Rw' U R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' Rw U R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' R' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' (54 qtm, 47f)

EDIT: Here is a single dedge flip, but it too is inefficient. Nevertheless, it has the same properties as the other two.
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=Rw_U2_Rw_...U2_Rw-&cube=4x4x4&notation=WCA&animtype=solveRw U2 Rw U' R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' Rw R U R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' Rw' R' U R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' Rw R U R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' R2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw' (58 qtm, 50f)


----------



## TMOY (Jan 2, 2011)

cmowla said:


> A pure 3-dedge flipper (also rotates top center 180, TMOY!). This algorithm is "2-gen" and it *does not use ANY single* *inner-layer slices!*
> Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' Rw R U R U Rw U2 Rw' U' R' U' Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' ( 36 qtm, 30f)


 
I count three gens, not two (U, R, Rw). Unless you're using the expression "2-gen" in a similarly confusing way as the word "pure" ?


----------



## irontwig (Jan 2, 2011)

TMOY: lrn2quotationmarks


----------



## kvaele (Jan 2, 2011)

*Alg thoughts*

I just kind of stumbled upon an algorithm to cycle the back 3 edges clockwise, and I'm just wondering what you think of it, or have any better algs for it. It is M2 U' M' U2' M U' M2. Execution time is about 1.5 seconds on average.

Sorry, just ignore this thread entirely. Just found it on pll alg list...


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 2, 2011)

most people already know of this


----------



## kvaele (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, sorry... just saw it on pll alg list.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 2, 2011)

TMOY said:


> I count three gens, not two (U, R, Rw). *Unless you're using the expression "2-gen" in a similarly confusing way as the word "pure"* ?


That is correct. If you have noticed, I did actually find real 2-gen algorithms for the single edge flip. I put the expression in quotes to indicate that it mimics 2-gen. And actually, I think this algorithm type (U, R, Rw) is faster than <U, r> because of the full turn move count.

For example, the algorithm I constructed in <U, r> for the single edge flip was:
r U2 r' U2 r2 U2 r U2 r U r' U r' U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r' U r U' r U2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 r' (45q, 31 btm) but it is (64 qtm, 47f). When people say, "Those inner-layer slices kill the speed", that definitely shows how much this algorithm does kill it.

Also, in my opinion, algorithms that have both R and Rw's are faster than algorithms with only Rw's because outer layers are much easier to move, especially on the 6x6x6, which loves to lock up. So <U, Rw> algorithms may not be much better for speed to flip 3 dedges.


----------



## whauk (Jan 2, 2011)

yesterday i found a great algorithm somewhere in this thread but i cant remember nor find it anymore.

it was either for
U L U L2 F2 L2 U' L' U' B2 R' D2 R B2 or
U R' D' F2 U' F2 U R U2 R' D R2 U R'
and consisted of setup (sexy move)*3 setup'

can s/o help me finding this again?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 2, 2011)

whauk said:


> yesterday i found a great algorithm somewhere in this thread but i cant remember nor find it anymore.
> 
> it was either for
> U L U L2 F2 L2 U' L' U' B2 R' D2 R B2 or
> ...


 I think you're looking for R U2 R' (R' F R F')x3 R U2 R'

edit: Zane_C found this btw


----------



## Escher (Jan 2, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I think you're looking for R U2 R' (R' F R F')x3 R U2 R'
> 
> edit: Zane_C found this btw



Pretty sure Phil Espinoza posted an identity quite a while ago  He showed me it at US Nats at any rate...


----------



## rishidoshi (Jan 3, 2011)

hey. i kinda dont like the standard V perm (im learning it actually right now) all those x,y, or the d' 
i was wondering if there is an alg which combines an already know alg.
for e.g. for the F i found this: Keep the bar on the left: R' U' F' then T perm without the final F' and then U R.
there are similar combinations of J for N and so on as all know.
So is there something similarly "easy" for the V?? or shall i learn it the hard way altogether??
again i dont the the original F which from which the V is easy to do


----------



## irontwig (Jan 3, 2011)

You could try these:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL#V_Permutation


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2011)

Well...

F' R' U' R2 U R' y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' y' R U' R2' U R F

;p


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 3, 2011)

Escher said:


> Pretty sure Phil Espinoza posted an identity quite a while ago  He showed me it at US Nats at any rate...


 
Ahh, I should've said Zane *posted* it here instead =p


----------



## rishidoshi (Jan 3, 2011)

irontwig said:


> You could try these:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL#V_Permutation


 i did see these. but all are unique. no repeats. anyway il climb the learning curve guess. better to do that 


qqwref said:


> Well...
> 
> F' R' U' R2 U R' y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' y' R U' R2' U R F
> 
> ;p


  btw ive made up my mind for [R' U R' d'] [R' F'] [R2 U' R' U] [R' F R F] it has a little "flow" to the hands. you can keep the change


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 9, 2011)

F R U2 R' U y' R2 U' R U R2 U R'

R U2 R F2 R2 U' R U' R F2 R2


----------



## mr. giggums (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL pure 10 flip: (RuR'f)*46


----------



## TMOY (Jan 9, 2011)

45 not 46, but it doesn't make a big difference.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 29, 2011)

(R' F R U R' F R U' R' F' R U')*2

Some random 4 corner twist alg I found by hand and thought was kinda neat...


----------



## Diniz (Jan 29, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> (R' F R U R' F R U' R' F' R U')*2


24 moves... double sune + Uperm = 22 =P


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 30, 2011)

Or just R U R' U R U' R' U R2 U R U R U' R' U' R' U R' = 19


----------



## kvaele (Jan 30, 2011)

F (R U R' U')x3 F' Y plus one of those 4 corner orientation algs above= E perm. Lengthy, but still...


----------



## Diniz (Jan 30, 2011)

kvaele said:


> F (R U R' U')x3 F' Y plus one of those 4 corner orientation algs above= E perm. Lengthy, but still *useless*



Fixed =P


----------



## kvaele (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, it is pretty useless.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 30, 2011)

Easy P OLL alg + Opposite edges flip OLL alg => R U x' U' R U R2' x U' M' U R U' r'

(Kinda nice alg for OLL 18)

EDIT: Fixed, thanks for noticing the mistake


----------



## abctoshiro (Jan 30, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Easy P OLL alg + Opposite edges flip OLL alg => R U x' U' R U R2' x M' U R U' r'
> 
> (Kinda nice alg for OLL 18)


 
Something's wrong.  R U x' U' R U R2' x M' U R U' r' 
Replace M' U R U' r' with R U' R.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 5, 2011)

New COLL for this

R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F'


----------



## RTh (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey, can someone give me a hand?

I'm looking for the fastest G-perm out there. The ones I'm currently using (those erik akkerdijk uses) are quite slow, can't usually get less than 2'5 sec with them, and I usually perform PLL algorithms in 1-1'5 sec. So, any idea which are the most efficient G-perms?

In the speedsolving wiki there's just too many algs and I don't feel confident in just trying them.

For example, the N-perm I used before (R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R) seemed fast and simple, but then tried (z D' R U' R2' D R' U D' R U' R2' D R' U) and man... that's fast xd

So thanks in advance =]

(Sorry about any grammar mistakes, don't usually write in english).


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 20, 2011)

the normal algs are the fastest ones. Practice.


----------



## wontolla (Feb 20, 2011)

Recently, I was in the same predicament, not confortable with the "standard" G perms, they use to take me much longer than the rest. So I changed to:

Gc = L' R' U2 L R y L U' R U2 L' U R'

What is "fast" for someone, is slow for someone else. In my case, I'm very slow with (u) turns. This new algorithm is much more natural for me. I am sort of ambidextrous but many people is faster with <R,U> algorithms. Some people don't like M turns, others have lock ups with F' thumb moves etc.

The best you can do is try the ones in the wiki. Not all, but the ones that seem most confortable to you.


----------



## RTh (Feb 20, 2011)

> The best you can do is try the ones in the wiki. Not all, but the ones that seem most confortable to you



I'll probably do that, thanks =]


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 23, 2011)

r E2 r' l' E2 l on 4x4. <3


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 27, 2011)

Sq-1 V perm (doesn't affect middle layer)

-3,0 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 3,4 / 0,3 / 0,-4 / 1,-3 / 0,3 / -1,-3 / -3,0 /


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 1, 2011)

Decent 2-gen 'U-Perm' on megaminx I found when messing around (and inverse).

R U R U R2' U R U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R U2' R'
R U2 R' U R U2' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R'


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 28, 2011)

R U2 M' U L' U' F l U2 l' F' U

rachmaninovian; that is badass


----------



## riffz (Mar 28, 2011)

R' F' U2' R' F R U' R' F' R U' F U' R


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 28, 2011)

All algs I refer to are in order on this site -- http://badmephisto.com/oll.php

OLL # 42 -- R' F R F' U' F' U F

N (a) perm -- F U F' (J perm) F U' F'


----------



## RTh (Mar 31, 2011)

Which algs do you use for OLL's 49 and 50? ( 49 and 50 in speedsolving's wiki http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL )

No one of those displayed there seem to work for me. The first in both lists are just too weird. Some of the others, too slow... Any advice on which to choose?


----------



## teller (Mar 31, 2011)

RTh said:


> Which algs do you use for OLL's 49 and 50? ( 49 and 50 in speedsolving's wiki http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL )
> 
> Any of those displayed there seem to work for me. The first in both lists are just too weird. Some of the others, too slow... Any advice on which to choose?



OLL 49 - r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r

OLL 50 - r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26134-How-to-execute-OLL-49-and-50-sub-1-Potts


----------



## RTh (Mar 31, 2011)

teller said:


> OLL 49 - r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r
> 
> OLL 50 - r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26134-How-to-execute-OLL-49-and-50-sub-1-Potts


 

Thanks! Those are great indeed.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a good F perm, good N perms, and an Ra? (Preferably without many rotations). My Ra, Nb, and F perms are pretty slow. Also, my Na perm is really bad so I don't want to learn the bad algorithm... It's my only remaining PLL to learn.


----------



## riffz (Apr 1, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Does anyone have a good F perm, good N perms, and an Ra? (Preferably without many rotations). My Ra, Nb, and F perms are pretty slow. Also, my Na perm is really bad so I don't want to learn the bad algorithm... It's my only remaining PLL to learn.



F
(R' U2 R' U') y (R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U’) F
(R' U R U' R2' F' U' F) (U R U') x' (R2 U' R' U)

Na
[R U R' U] R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 [R U' R']
z (R’ U R’) D (R2’ U’ R [U D’] R’) D (R2’ U’ R D’)

Nb
(R’ U R U’) (R’ F’ U’ F R U R’ F) (R’ F’ R U’ R)

Ra
(L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U) (L F L2' U)


----------



## Vinny (Apr 2, 2011)

riffz said:


> F
> (R' U2 R' U') y (R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U’) F
> (R' U R U' R2' F' U' F) (U R U') x' (R2 U' R' U)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks I really like those ones!


----------



## theace (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know if this has been brought up, but here's a nice A perm

Headlights on L: (R U R' F') (r U R' U') (r' F R2 U' R')


----------



## riffz (Apr 5, 2011)

theace said:


> I don't know if this has been brought up, but here's a nice A perm
> 
> Headlights on L: (R U R' F') (r U R' U') (r' F R2 U' R')


 
I've seen a lot of variants on the T/J perm with wide turns, but I think this is the best.


----------



## hic0057 (Apr 5, 2011)

I been experimenting with algs for the weird F2L cases.
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/F2L Case 23 and 24

An interesting one for case 24 was just sune then basic insertion. I found this one very fast compare to how I use to do it.

R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R'


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 5, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> I been experimenting with algs for the weird F2L cases.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/F2L Case 23 and 24
> 
> An interesting one for case 24 was just sune then basic insertion. I found this one very fast compare to how I use to do it.
> ...


 Err...R U2 R' U' R U R' please

Btw both our algs doesn't solve case 24 in the wiki. That alg is for case 17. I guess that's an error in the wiki


----------



## theace (Apr 6, 2011)

riffz said:


> I've seen a lot of variants on the T/J perm with wide turns, but I think this is the best.


 
Thanks


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 9, 2011)

R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R
R' F R F' r U2 R' M' U' F' U' F
R U2 R' U L U' R U L2 U R' U' L

Diag T sucks.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2011)

R'FR2FR'U2RF'R2F'R


----------



## whauk (Apr 11, 2011)

(R U R' B2)5


----------



## Julian (Apr 11, 2011)

whauk said:


> (R U R' B2)5


Trying to find a good fingertrick for this. Best I have is z2 (r U r' D2)5.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2011)

[l'UM2U'l,U2]


----------



## riffz (Apr 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> [l'UM2U'l,U2]


 
Woah, that's nice.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R
> Diag T sucks.



I perform that one like: R' U R'2 D r3 U2 r D' R'2 U' R
No regrip


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 12, 2011)

(R U2 r' F) (R' F) (r2 U2 R' U r' F R)

Seems alright...

EDIT: (R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U) y' (R' U R B)

Shame about the ending... at least it's a nice OLLCP alg for OH 

EDIT2: You could do the inverse instead actually:

R' F' U' F U' R U R' U' R U R' U R

EDIT3:

I'm dumb:


----------



## Escher (Apr 12, 2011)

I actually find DiagT fun :3


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Kirjava (Apr 14, 2011)

M2UM2U'D'M2DM2


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 16, 2011)

F R2 U2 R' (r U2 r') U R' (L F' L' F') - starting

R U' R' U F2 U2 F2 U' F U' R' F2 R
R' F2 R U F' U F2 U2 F2 U' R U R
F' R U2 L R' F2 L2 U' M' U R U
F M' U M U' M' U2 M U2 F'
so F M' U M U' x U2 M U2 M' U' 

All are same L2E case, in order of finding by statue, venim, and kir


----------



## Egide (Apr 16, 2011)

R perm RU'R2D'RUR'DRU'RU'R'URUR'


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's really cool, Tissy


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 17, 2011)

[youtube]od_SIMMTUG4&feature=channel_video_title[/youtube]


description said:


> Best I've gotten is 1.17
> Got this from Feliks, he saw a similar fingertrick in one of Hubi's videos, and modified the ending (I think)
> 
> R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 x D' F D


----------



## Egide (Apr 17, 2011)

COLL and usable for BLD corners R' U2 R U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R U' R


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 18, 2011)

R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U' R'

Surprised I don't already know this.


----------



## timeless (Apr 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


>


 
whats ur y perm?


----------



## Julian (Apr 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


>


Pendulum  :tu


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 19, 2011)

Tissycuber said:


> COLL and usable for BLD corners R' U2 R U' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R U' R


thats a good alg, simple to learn if you know Rb perm. solves Bar-Opp T COLL (aka swap oriented corners)



Kirjava said:


> R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U' R'
> 
> Surprised I don't already know this.



is that just sune + Hperm? 2GLL?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> is that just sune + Hperm? 2GLL?


 
Why are you asking stuff that you already know?


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Why are you asking stuff that you already know?


 
This takes me back to the high school experience.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2011)

Dan wanted a better edge pairing alg

Rw2 B2 x Rw U2 Rw' D2 Rw U2 Rw


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 27, 2011)

R' F R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F R
Statue wouldn't post this himself.


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 28, 2011)

U R U2 R' L' U' L U' R U' R' L' U2 L

Got tired of doing R D R' D' over and over again in BLD and in regular solves


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice OLLCP alg which Joey found:

R2 D L' B L D' R2' U' F' U' F

It swaps opposite corners and flips adjacent edges.

My best is 1.1x so far.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (May 2, 2011)

R2 D L' B' L D' R2' F' U F

Looks similar and is a nice CLL


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 3, 2011)

Can't seem to find this OLL anywhere, but I'm surprised it hasn't been found before (inverse could also be useful):
F R' F' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R


----------



## Egide (May 14, 2011)

Some algs l found for the 2x2x2

XLL *R2 U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' **U2* 

EG-1 * U' F' R U2 R' F2 U2 F *

EG-2 * F U' R U2 R U' R' U R' F'*


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 14, 2011)

Tissycuber said:


> Some algs l found for the 2x2x2
> 
> XLL *R2 U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2*


 Thanks for the pure T L2L alg 
Actually, that alg works for 2 cases. I should go look through a bunch of 2x2 algs.


----------



## b4p (May 14, 2011)

after trying a few of these algorithms, i think that they are much faster than those on fridrich's website (the ones I originally learned with). The algorithms here are written in a way that makes them faster to execute, which is nice. My question is, of these algorithms, are they generally listed in order of best to worse, or more popular to less popular?

The description in the wiki tells us to try all of them to see which one is faster to us, which is great advice, but I was just wondering about the ordering because this BLD guide i watched just happened to use two algorithms that just happened to be at the tops of their lists.


----------



## timeless (May 14, 2011)

b4p said:


> after trying a few of these algorithms, i think that they are much faster than those on fridrich's website (the ones I originally learned with). The algorithms here are written in a way that makes them faster to execute, which is nice. My question is, of these algorithms, are they generally listed in order of best to worse, or more popular to less popular?
> 
> The description in the wiki tells us to try all of them to see which one is faster to us, which is great advice, but I was just wondering about the ordering because this BLD guide i watched just happened to use two algorithms that just happened to be at the tops of their lists.


 
i think theyre listed from common to non-common algs


----------



## b4p (May 15, 2011)

Thanks. 

In my opinion the Printable versions of these pages look awful with the full links being displayed. The only way I could get these pages to print nicely is to import the original page into microsoft word and do some editing. It might be helpful to others if the printable versions were given a second look. I don't mean to offend anyone 
here are examples:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php?title=PLL&printable=yes&useskin=vector
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php?title=OLL&printable=yes&useskin=vector


----------



## CRO (May 15, 2011)

I'd appreciate it if someone could give me nice G and N perms


----------



## Erzz (May 15, 2011)

CRO said:


> I'd appreciate it if someone could give me nice G and N perms


 
8:49 to end
He has done them each in under one second.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 15, 2011)

x' R U R' D R U2 R U R2' D' x

Some alg for some awkward OLL case. My best is about 0.9x

The mirror alg is better:

x R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R2 D x' My best is about 0.8x with this

The inverses are good too


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 16, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> x' R U R' D R U2 R U R2' D' x
> 
> Some alg for some awkward OLL case. My best is about 0.9x
> 
> ...


The mirror alg is beautiful. How do you come up with stuff like this


----------



## Robert-Y (May 16, 2011)

Well I use CE5. Ever since I found out about Rowe's E perm, and the fact that Morten can do an E perm in 0.72, I've been trying to find more algs which are <RUD> and can be done without regrips


----------



## amostay2004 (May 16, 2011)

zomg nice OLLCP


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 17, 2011)

Na perm (already known): R U' R' U R *B U B'* R' U' R *B' R B R' U R'*
probably much better variation: R U' R' U R *f R f'* R' U' R *U R' U F' U' F*

I'll probably switch from what I was using.

Edit: Fun RUD one (for the hell of it, not really practical IMO), I can do it without regrips: R2' U D R2 D' R2' U' R2 D R2' D' U2' R2 U R2' U' R2


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 17, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> (not really practical IMO)
> R2' U D R2 D' R2' U' R2 D R2' D' U2' R2 U R2' U' R2


That alg is very practical..for another puzzle.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 18, 2011)

R D R' F2 R D' R' U' R2 D R2 D R2 
2x2 y on bottom


----------



## Robert-Y (May 29, 2011)

L' U2 R U' L U R' F2 R' F' R F'

Nice OLLCP alg.


----------



## Hershey (May 29, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Well I use CE5.


 
How can I find good algorithms with CE5? I get these weird algorithms that are not very practical for speedsolving.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 29, 2011)

DiagT CMLL
z D' R U2 R U' F2 U R' U2 R' D z'
do D' as R' before rotation
do F2 with right ring finger.


----------



## Juju (May 31, 2011)

Here's a Ua algorithm (holding the solved bar on the right) that I found whilst spamming R and U

(R U' R U') (R U R U) R U' R' U' R2 U R'


----------



## Rpotts (May 31, 2011)

ewwwwwwwwwww L2 U S U2 S' U L2 is better than that lol.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's an adjacent PLL parity algorithm. I doubt any of you have seen it before!

Rw' U R U Lw' U2 Rw' U2 
r2
U2 Rw U2 Lw U' R' U' Rw


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 2, 2011)

R' U R U' y r2 U2 r2 F R' F' r2 R U2 r2


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2011)

(M2) F2 R U' R' F R U r' F U' F (M')

[rld2l'r',U]


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 3, 2011)

A pretty fast adjacent double parity algorithm.

z' Rw' U' Rw' l' U L' 
U r U2 r U2 r U2 r2 U
L U' l Rw U Rw z

= [z' Rw' U' Rw' l' U L': U (r U2)3 r2 U] (21)


----------



## Athefre (Jun 4, 2011)

E:

R U' r' U2 x U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' l U2 r U R'


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jun 5, 2011)

I checked the wiki and didn't find these:
U perms:
Ua: R U2 R2' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R (which can be done with *only 1* regrip plus it's 2 gen )
Ub: R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R'


----------



## Hershey (Jun 5, 2011)

CUB3R01 said:


> I checked the wiki and didn't find these:
> U perms:
> Ua: R U2 R2' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R (which can be done with *only 1* regrip plus it's 2 gen )
> Ub: R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R'


 
Put those in the wiki!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 6, 2011)

CUB3R01 said:


> I checked the wiki and didn't find these:
> U perms:
> Ua: R U2 R2' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R (which can be done with *only 1* regrip plus it's 2 gen )
> Ub: R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R'


 Regrip? I found none.


----------



## Athefre (Jun 7, 2011)

FR'F'RF'U2FURUR'


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 28, 2011)

Jb perm, U2, Jb perm, U' = Na perm

mirror of this = Nb perm


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 9, 2011)

Can someone try and see how fast they can do

(Rw' U2 Rw' U2') (Rw' U' Rw') (R' U2' R2 U' Rw' U' R' Rw2 U' Rw' U Rw')

or

(Lw U2' Lw U2) (Lw U Lw) (L U2 L2' U Lw U L Lw2' U Lw U' Lw)

compared to their normal OLL parity alg?

These algs flip UF, preserve F2L and do some other stuff on the LL... :http://alg.garron.us/?alg=(Rw-_U2_R...U_Rw-)&cube=4x4x4&notation=WCA&animtype=solve

(No I didn't find this, I just mirrored one of Kåre's algs)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 12, 2011)

(R' F R F')
then
R' U2 (R2 U)2 R

Jperm +2flip


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm starting to use R2'FR2F' and its inverse in speedsolves. Affects RF and RB slots.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2011)

F2:rD2r',U2

I think it's optimal


----------



## riffz (Jul 15, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> F2:rD2r',U2
> 
> I think it's optimal


 
If this is for 4x4 wings, you can do y' U2 [R2, U' r U] U2 which cancels to U2 R2 U' r U R2 U' r' U'.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2011)

ahaha nice


----------



## riffz (Jul 15, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> ahaha nice



I can't tell from your response whether I actually understood you correctly or not...

(btw, VERY bored at work lurking the forums)


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2011)

I am an ambiguous cat.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2011)

R' f' r F2 r' U2 r F2 r' f R


----------



## RaresB (Jul 23, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Can someone try and see how fast they can do
> 
> (Rw' U2 Rw' U2') (Rw' U' Rw') (R' U2' R2 U' Rw' U' R' Rw2 U' Rw' U Rw')
> 
> ...


 
wow i found those great, i rarely practice 4x4 so i might not be the right one to ask but i'll prbly switch to it after i learn it a bit better. Really NICE


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 23, 2011)

rUr'RUR'U'M'URU2r'


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 23, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> rUr'RUR'U'M'UrU2r'


 
Don't you mean rUr'RUR'U'M'U*R*U2r'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 23, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Don't you mean rUr'RUR'U'M'U*R*U2r'


 
yeah, my bad.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 29, 2011)

R2U'SR2S'R2UR2


----------



## riffz (Jul 29, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> R2U'SR2S'R2UR2


 
Cool. I know the nice <RUS> one for the opposite cycle direction but I hadn't thought of using S instead of S' for this one.

(R2 U' [S, R2] U R2)


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 29, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> R2U'SR2S'R2UR2


 
Cool. 

Very intuitive way of doing a U perm, a lot like this one: R2 D' M' U2 M U2 D R2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's a 12 btm checkerboard 4-cycle (for the 4x4x4 only)
f2 M2 f2 l2 U2 r S2 r' S2 r' U2 r2


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 10, 2011)

*Found a random Anti-Sune alg!*

I was messing around with R U2 R' and I found this while holding the oriented corner in the UBR position.

R U2 R' U2' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 10, 2011)

i found an e perm: R2DR'U2RD'R'U2 R2FRB'R'F'RB It is two olls together


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 10, 2011)

M' U M U2' M' U M

OLL alg that I found on my own by messing with m slices.
I think this is already quite known, but I found it by myself still!


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 10, 2011)

That's the alg I use for that case, collin 

Interesting find there sa11297! Now I'll probably try to find some more algs by combining two others xD


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 10, 2011)

lol clockwise U-perm, idk if it's (a) or (b):

(sune) R U R' U R U2 R' [U'] (anti-sune) R' U' R U' R' U2 R 

nice alg, huh?


----------



## JyH (Aug 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> lol clockwise U-perm, idk if it's (a) or (b)



Clockwise U-perm is (b).

Really good Sune algorithm:


----------



## Erzz (Aug 10, 2011)

r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F' = A perm

look familiar?


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 10, 2011)

T perm U2 T perm = E perm


----------



## Vinny (Aug 10, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> T perm U2 T perm = E perm


 
H perm + U2 + H perm = U2


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 10, 2011)

Ua Perm + Ua Perm = Ub Perm  


R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' = anti sune COLL for the not-anti-niklas but close case.

just a conjugated OLL/CLL.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 10, 2011)

@Vinny, TheMachanga: The math (specifically, algebra) comes back to haunt us! pretty kewl stuff!


----------



## Carrot (Aug 10, 2011)

z' D' L U' L2' D L' D' L2 D U ... J-perm, found while messing with my cube in the train this morning


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 10, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> R U2 R' U2' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
> 
> Look familiar to anyone? It should



I'm not sure I understand. That alg is two OLLs with a simple cancellation. The fact that this results in an OCLL alg is expected.

However, I think playing around to find algs is very useful. Someday it'll be so common to you that you'll smile and continue instead of requiring a whole thread to announce it. ;-)


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> lol clockwise U-perm, idk if it's (a) or (b):
> 
> (sune) R U R' U R U2 R' [U'] (anti-sune) R' U' R U' R' U2 R
> 
> nice alg, huh?




Old alg you mean...
Now try using Sunes to twist two corners


----------



## Bapao (Aug 10, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Ua Perm + Ua Perm = Ub Perm
> 
> 
> R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' = anti sune COLL for the not-anti-niklas but close case.
> ...


 
I also noticed that pretty early on because I was getting Ua and Ub mixed up 

I also noticed OLL 18 alg _R U R' U' R' F R F' _in the Y perm alg _F R U' R' U' R U R' F' *R U R' U' R' F R F'*_. Not a big deal I know, but it made me realize that I need to think more about what algs actually do to a cube instead of blindly following instructions.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is a cool Y perm I found with two OLLs

FR'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'F'

I used it for a while in solves but switched back

I remember there were "Make your own PLL/OLL" competition threads where people made their own PLLs and OLLs by breaking up the F2L and restoring them in a different way. I made up my own OLLs like this when I was too lazy to learn an alg


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 10, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Old alg you mean...
> Now try using Sunes to twist two corners


 
L'UL AntiSune L'U2L is pretty sexy


----------



## jrb (Aug 10, 2011)

M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M2=Z perm I found when I was messing around with M and U


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 10, 2011)

Isn't this the same as this?

Oh well
3x3

ULU'FRUR'F2LFL2 (j perm)
FR'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'F' (y perm)


----------



## JyH (Aug 10, 2011)

R B' R' U R B R' U2 L U L'

so useless, but not in wiki, so


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 10, 2011)

Counter Clockwise U Perm from the back

R,U,R',U,R',U',R2,U',R',U,R',U,R,U2 

Its easier than it looks


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 10, 2011)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Counter Clockwise U Perm from the back
> 
> R,U,R',U,R',U',R2,U',R',U,R',U,R,U2
> 
> Its easier than it looks


 
Sorry, but...






Its a good alg though


----------



## riffz (Aug 11, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> I'm not sure I understand. That alg is two OLLs with a simple cancellation. The fact that this results in an OCLL alg is expected.
> 
> However, I think playing around to find algs is very useful. Someday it'll be so common to you that you'll smile and continue instead of requiring a whole thread to announce it. ;-)


 
I think he might have been talking about how it's very similar to a T perm. Rearranging it like you would to turn a T perm into an F perm gives the same COLL case (didn't check if its the same ZBLL) but from a different AUF:

R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' (U')


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes Lucas, riffz is correct. It's exactly the same as T perm except for the fact that first U and U' are U2s.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 15, 2011)

T perm:

(R U R' U') x (R' U R U')*2 x' d' L' U L

or (R U R' U') l' (U R U' R') (U R U') x' d' L' U L

Not very practical though.


----------



## JyH (Aug 17, 2011)

Bowtie algorithm I found when I messed up an A-perm.

x R' U R' D2 R U R' D2 R U2 R x'


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 17, 2011)

that does the exact same thing as F R' F' r U R U' r' which is a good COLL.

the inverse of the common r U R' U' r' F R F' OLL for the T OCLL.

Your alg is a commutator.
There is much to learn.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 17, 2011)

Commutator I use in OLL.

A= D
B= R U R'

[D, R U R']

I can sub 1 easily (and I am really slow).


----------



## JyH (Aug 17, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> that does the exact same thing as F R' F' r U R U' r' which is a good COLL.
> 
> the inverse of the common r U R' U' r' F R F' OLL for the T OCLL.
> 
> ...


 
Ah thanks. I don't have much knowledge of commutators, except for what they are.
I also use that first algorithm you showed, I didn't realize there were the same.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 18, 2011)

H2 COLL:

(L' U' L F) (U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F')

It's similar to: F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' which is already on the wiki.

They have the same effect I think


----------



## riffz (Aug 19, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> H2 COLL:
> 
> (L' U' L F) (U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F')
> 
> ...


 
<3


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 19, 2011)

2x2 diagonal swap: FR2U'2R'FRU'2R'2FRU'R'F'

Can be 3x3 y perm: FR2U2L'ULU2R'L'ULU'R'F'

I don't use these. Might switch to 2x2 diagonal swap


----------



## teller (Aug 21, 2011)

*S U F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 f'*

Air-jeff!


----------



## b4p (Aug 26, 2011)

i just found this after playing around with E perms:
OLL 22




(y'x') R U R' D R U' R' D' R U' R' D R U R' D'(x)


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 31, 2011)

RSRF2R'S'RF2R2


----------



## Muesli (Aug 31, 2011)

f (R U R' U')*3 f' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R

V perm.


----------



## Deluchie (Aug 31, 2011)

Muesli said:


> f (R U R' U')*3 f' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' *R'*
> 
> V perm.



Fixed.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 31, 2011)

R U R' F R' F' R U R U' R' U2 F R' F' R 

Okay ollcp, regular alg would set up diag pll in that case. Bit long though.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 31, 2011)

JackJ said:


> R U R' F R' F' R U R U2 R' U' F R' F' R
> 
> Okay ollcp, regular alg would set up diag pll in that case. Bit long though.
> 
> EDIT: fixing alg


 
are you srs


----------



## JackJ (Aug 31, 2011)

No, I typed it up wrong at first.

Edit: lol horrible fat sune alg by mistake.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone have a good OH alg for flipping 2 adjacent edges (on top preferably)

Doesn't matter if it's pure flip or not, just flipping 2 adjacent edges OH


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2011)

r (R U R' U') r' U2 (R U R U' R2)
FR UF with a U2 somewhere end/beginning(UB FR then, obv)


----------



## riffz (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> RSRF2R'S'RF2R2



Which is R [S, R F2 R'] R'. How fast can you execute it this way? I would do x U2 R2 U' M' U R2 U' M U'


----------



## riffz (Sep 1, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Anyone have a good OH alg for flipping 2 adjacent edges (on top preferably)
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's pure flip or not, just flipping 2 adjacent edges OH


 
I'd just use the common commutator used for 2H.

R [U R U', M'] R'

= R U R' U' M' U R U' r'

I'd execute like R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' for OH though.


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 1, 2011)

thats opp flip
do the inverse
and isnt that [R U R U', M']


----------



## Erik (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey I just found some funny alg for flipping 2 corners while playing around. It shows the power of playing around with F2L pairs. The cool thing is that it's really easy, and almost optimal (if it weren't for the last U it IS optimal)

Divided in phases:
L R U2 R' 
U' R U' R' 
L' 
U2 L U L' (U)

Makes: L R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U


----------



## aronpm (Sep 1, 2011)

Erik said:


> Makes: L R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U


 
The L at the start doesn't change the two corners so it can be moved to the end of the alg. After that you just have (RU2R'U'RU'R')(L'U2LUL'UL) which is just two (anti)sunes. I think that's the inverse of the L/R mirror of the "normal" alg


----------



## y235 (Sep 1, 2011)

a nice 2x2 TPERM:
R' F R' F2 R U' R' F2 R2 U'

and 3x3 twisting 2 corners alg - 
Wide righty sune , wide lefty sune


----------



## Erik (Sep 2, 2011)

aronpm said:


> The L at the start doesn't change the two corners so it can be moved to the end of the alg. After that you just have (RU2R'U'RU'R')(L'U2LUL'UL) which is just two (anti)sunes. I think that's the inverse of the L/R mirror of the "normal" alg


 
Lol didn't really see this. I still like my alg for 4 reasons though:

1. it's mine 
2. You somewhat save a move at the start with LR at the same time
3. You somewhat can save a move cause of the last U
4. it's mine!


----------



## riffz (Sep 2, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> thats opp flip
> do the inverse



Oops. 

r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'.



vcuber13 said:


> and isnt that [R U R U', M']



Yes, but that's not as pretty. 



y235 said:


> and 3x3 twisting 2 corners alg -
> Wide righty sune , wide lefty sune



You do realize that using wide sunes makes no difference, right?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2011)

RB'R'FRBR'URU'R'F'

easy sub1 for that CMLL case


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 11, 2011)

U'RU2r'UL'U'rU2R'U

juice


----------



## Athefre (Sep 17, 2011)

RUl'U2r'U'rU2l'UR'U'l'F'l'

r'U'R2U2R'U'RU2L'UR'U'LR'Ur

rUR'LU'R'UL'U2RU'R'U2R2U'r'


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 17, 2011)

Uw'RUR'UwRU2R'


----------



## mycube (Sep 17, 2011)

Pll
Z-Perm:
(R2 U)x5 R2 y M´ U2 M U´

Oll
M´ U M U´ M´ U M U M´ U2 M


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 19, 2011)

r U R U2 r U2 r U r F U2 r2 F r2

not enough r'


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 19, 2011)

R' F' U F U R' D' r U r' D R U2 R
R' U2 R' D' r U' r' D R U' F' U' F R 

anyone got anything good for this case?


----------



## teller (Sep 19, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> R' F' U F U R' D' r U r' D R U2 R
> R' U2 R' D' r U' r' D R U' F' U' F R
> 
> anyone got anything good for this case?


 
It's on my to-do list.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2011)

R3 U' R' U R' F R F' R U' R2


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 19, 2011)

That's kinda good.

I managed to find:

(R U L F') (R U' R' U R' F R2)

or (R U L F') (R U' R' U L' U L2) is better for AUF

(This is basically your alg but mirrored)

EDIT: I just got a few 0.8x after like 20 tries


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 19, 2011)

u perm R U R' U' L' U' L U2 R U' R' U' L' U L


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 21, 2011)

Not sure if this is the place to ask, but does anyone have a good alg for flipping the orientations of UF and DF while preserving everything except for the permutation of the top layer edges? 

Just hoping there is something better than the normal 2-flip alg that I could use in L5E.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 21, 2011)

(U2) M'UMUM'UM

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25425-The-quot-Request-an-Alg-quot-Thread


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 21, 2011)

Or if you're not willing to have DF positioned elsewhere...
U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M 

just a neat alg.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2011)

Setup/solve: r U' r' U2 r U r'

Dunno if its well known but I just figured it out.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 21, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Setup/solve: r U' r' U2 r U r'
> 
> Dunno if its well known but I just figured it out.


 
And FRU2'R'F' for the left side. :3


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Sep 22, 2011)

This is probably the briefest 2-cycle of wings you can do (in any move metric). Perhaps it could be used by beginners for a reductionish cage method (pairing up the edges and then solving centers).

Even Cubes
Rw' F' R2 F2 u' F' Rw (9, 7)

Odd Cubes
(Rw' M) F' R2 F2 u' F' (Rw M') (9, 7)


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 22, 2011)

cmowla said:


> This is probably the briefest 2-cycle of wings you can do (in any move metric). Perhaps it could be used by beginners for a reductionish cage method (pairing up the edges and then solving centers).
> 
> Even Cubes
> Rw' F' R2 F2 u' F' Rw (9, 7)
> ...


 
that's pretty cool.

you think you can find one that preserves F3L but can mess up anything else?

or one that preserves centers only? (I believe optimal for that is 9 moves)


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Sep 22, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> that's pretty cool.
> 
> you think you can find one that preserves F3L but can mess up anything else?
> 
> or one that preserves centers only? (I believe optimal for that is 9 moves)


No, I don't think I can.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 22, 2011)

come on... (rU2)*5 is nine moves without the last U2 that preserves centres.

no idea for LL though.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Sep 23, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> come on... (rU2)*5 is nine moves without the last U2 that preserves centres.
> 
> no idea for LL though.


Too long to not have in a spoiler.


Spoiler



It's helpful to note that (r U2)5 U2 = [r: [U2, r] [r2 U2: r]]

That is,
r
U2 r U2 r'
*r2 U2*
(r)
*U2 r2*
r'

Clearly the first and last moves are outer conjugates to complete the centers, the second piece is a commutator, the parenthesized move is the quarter turn. The only not so obvious part (well not to me, but...) is the r2 U2 conjugates.

If you start out with a solved cube and do U2 r U2 r' r2 U2, you will see that when you do (r) next, the 1x(n-2) center block in face B in slice r replaces the 1x(n-2) center block in face D in slice r *of the same color*. In fact, that's why this 4-cycle even works at all, because with these conjugates, r2 U2, around the quarter turn, we displace only half of the center pieces. This is similar to my main method for forming 2-cycles, regardless if it's wide turn based (the Holy Grail) or single slice turn based (conventional algs) because we do a 3-cycle of three fourths of a slice and do a quarter turn to put back half of the center pieces.

The "Standard Dedge Flip" alg, or any other 2-cycle algorithm I have derived or my methods apply to can be derived this way too.

Since (r U2)5 U2 is 2-gen, the most popular dedge flip alg that can be modeled exactly like it is "Waffle's Alg" (I know that Sarah said Chester posted it before...anyway)

l U2 r' U2 r U2 l' U2
*r U2
*(r')*
U2 r'*

(Just conjugate all of that with r' U2 r2 to achieve a transformation of that alg).

The algorithm I posted previously is literally a 2-cycle of wings but with 3x3x3 distortion as well, not a 4-cycle (you probably know this, but it seems you are relating the two different cycles too closely). Proof: See the translation link to the 5x5x5.

If there is a 2-cycle algorithm of length 9 (or even less than 12) that can preserve the centers, much less everything but the LL, I certainly don't know how to approach it. I believe I have shown that I have a good understanding of (r U2)5 U2 to the extent that I linked my representation of it with my methods. Keep in mind also that (r U2)5 U2 is so brief because, by my outline, there were several move cancellations and the commutator was as brief as a commutator can be.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone have something good for this; M' U r2 F2 r F R' F2 r U' R M ?


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 24, 2011)

As you're Roux I suppose you are *not* looking for the standard M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r' as OLL?
But rather something that solves the whole cube...


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 24, 2011)

lol of course not - OLLCP plz


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 24, 2011)

Still not enough info 

Do you want something instead of M' U r2 F2 r F R' F2 r U' R M or something thart solves M' U r2 F2 r F R' F2 r U' R M


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 24, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Do you want something instead of M' U r2 F2 r F R' F2 r U' R M or something thart solves M' U r2 F2 r F R' F2 r U' R M


 
They're both the same things. 

EDIT: 
<+RobertY> x R B' R2' U2 B' R U R' B U2 R2 B R' x'
<+RobertY> F R' F R2 U R' U' F2 U' L F' L' F
<+RobertY> Colourful: there's also R' F R F' U R2 U B U' B2 R' B R'
(M' U') (R2 B2 R' U' r B2 R') (B r2' R)


----------



## teller (Sep 25, 2011)

*OLL 47*







*S' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R S*


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 25, 2011)

there is no way that is faster than B' (R' U' R U)*2 B or mirrors or y2 R' U' (R' F R F')*2 U R

how fast can you do it?


----------



## teller (Sep 25, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> there is no way that is faster than B' (R' U' R U)*2 B or mirrors or y2 R' U' (R' F R F')*2 U R
> 
> how fast can you do it?


I have not finished the grips on this yet, so I cannot say. Wanted to put it out there because it *oozes* RU potential and you know RU can really fly sometimes. The S is probably off-putting, but I hope to set that right...


----------



## teller (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lefty R-Perm:*






*S R' U R U' S' U' R' U R U x' U' R U R'*


----------



## ianography (Sep 26, 2011)

teller said:


> *Lefty R-Perm:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have yet to see you sub-1 a case with an 'S'. Video pl0x?


----------



## teller (Sep 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> I have yet to see you sub-1 a case with an 'S'. Video pl0x?


 
My "S" rotationless F2L edge insert is easily sub 1. Does that count? But no...no promises on the sub-1...who do you think I am, Andrew Ricci?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 30, 2011)

R2 yz R2 x' D R2 xz'y' R2 U2 R2 yz R2 x' D R2 xz'y' R2

noregrip


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 2, 2011)

R2 F2 r U2 R U' r2 F2 r F R 

still on the OLLCP journey ~_~


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 2, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> R2 yz R2 x' D R2 xz'y' R2 U2 R2 yz R2 x' D R2 xz'y' R2
> 
> noregrip


 
Wtf
How fast can you do that?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 2, 2011)

like 1.4


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 2, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> That's kinda good.
> 
> I managed to find:
> 
> ...


 
I think <R,U,F> is better than <R,U,L> but 0.8x is good :O


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 3, 2011)

r' U' R' F2 R2 U r' F2 R' F2 r2 
R' F R y' R2 U' R y R U2 R' U y' R' U R
R U R' U y' R' U2 R y R U' R2 F R F' 
r' U' R' F2 R2 U R' M' F2 R' F2 R2 

I hate this case.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2011)

F2L flip in BR: R' U R' F R F' R U'
Triple sexy: z l2 U R' F R F' R U'


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 6, 2011)

Optimal J-perm with a different AUF (hence, not a rotation of the optimal 2-2 swap).
R' U F' L' U' L F2' R' F' R2

(Executed as R' U F' L' U' r U2' R' U' R2.)


----------



## riffz (Oct 6, 2011)

Surprisingly nice to execute as well.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2011)

"Checker pattern" pi COLL: F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 f' U2 S.

Fast to execute.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 6, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> "Checker pattern" pi COLL: F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 f' U2 S.


 
well known


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> well known


 
Oh.

R U R2 F R F2 U F U2
U2 F' U' F2 R' F' R2 U' R'
r U R2 F R F2 U F U2 M
M' U2 F' U' F2 R' F' R2 U' r'

Pure fat (anti)sunes


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 9, 2011)

all essentially the same (well known) alg


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 13, 2011)

(╯°□°）╯︵ ,q ,n ɹ ,z ɟ n ɹ ,ɟ


----------



## bwronski (Oct 13, 2011)

you ***** slapped the alg


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 15, 2011)

rUR'URU2x'UL'ULU2L'


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 15, 2011)

r U R2' F R F' R U' r' F' U F -could be good

R U R2' F R F' R U' R' F' U F -might be useful for CxLL, OLLCP, BLD parity ...
r U R2' F R F' R U' R' F' U F M -same as above
r U R2' F R F' (PLL parity) R U' R' F' U F M -fun bonus


----------



## teller (Oct 19, 2011)

*M' U (R' U2 R U' R' U R) M*

Perfection.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 19, 2011)

U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' (R' r') U' R U' R' U2 r
kinda nice Y-perm from a different angle, been playing with mirror/inverse to see what's best


----------



## Godmil (Oct 19, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> rUR'URU2x'UL'ULU2L'


 
Edge perm is slightly different, but for that case I do: x' (D U2) R' U R' U' R2 U R' (U D')


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 19, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Edge perm is slightly different, but for that case I do: x' (D U2) R' U R' U' R2 U R' (U D')


 
That is a pure algorithm, I wasn't posting an OLL.


----------



## riffz (Oct 19, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' (R' r') U' R U' R' U2 r
> kinda nice Y-perm from a different angle, been playing with mirror/inverse to see what's best


 
For that AUF: 
(R' U2 R' F' R2 U') (R' F' U' F R U R' F U2' R)


----------



## Escher (Oct 19, 2011)

riffz said:


> For that AUF:
> (R' U2 R' F' R2 U') (R' F' U' F R U R' F U2' R)


 
1.42 best so far, might be faster than U2 (normal Y) U2...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 20, 2011)

riffz said:


> For that AUF:
> (R' U2 R' F' R2 U') (R' F' U' F R U R' F U2' R)


 
I knew that alg already, but for some reason I really don't like it. I only thought to try the L/R mirror of my main Y perm today, it's actually kinda nice too: F' L F' L2' U L U L' U' L F L' U' L U F. Also, probably not as good, but E perm from other angle, ie. not x' R U' R' D ... : r U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R' U2' R' U2 L' U R U'. Dunno if it will be good for big cubes or OH or something, not tried it yet and I suck at OH, but it's fun.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 20, 2011)

Woah, I'm really liking that Eperm.
What are you using to get these, bob?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 20, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Woah, I'm really liking that Eperm.
> What are you using to get these, bob?


 
Thanks . Just messing around with CLL stuff after learning CMLL for Roux. For example:
R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2' is the mirror of the CLL I use, conjugate with M' to get
r U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R' r'
Then anti-CLL with r U2' R' U2 L' U' R U', and get an E-perm.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 22, 2011)

F U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2' U F', seems like a nice way to execute that alg.


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 28, 2011)

OLL 17
FRU'R'U'S'RUR'F2f
The last two moves are quite awkward for me. I can do it faster than RUR'UR'FRF'U2'R'FRF' which is what I'm using, but I'm not sure if I will use it in solves.

I do the first S using my right thumb, which happens to be in the right place.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

*Alternate OLL's/ PLL's*

I have been able to uncover some alternate OLL's or PLL's that nobody else knows of. I know an alternative for 6 OLL's in general:

OLL 19: y2 F R' F' R U R U' R' y' F (R U R' U') F'
OLL 7: F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
OLL 8: R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
OLL 49: y2 F (R U R' U') F2 U' L' U L F
OLL 50: y2 F' (L' U' L U) F2 U R U' R' F'
OLL 52: y2 R' U' F R' F' R F R' F' R U R
How many do you know?


----------



## Escher (Oct 29, 2011)

I know/use all of these...

Except the first doesn't work?


----------



## IanTheCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

Oops, I did the first one incorrectly...thanks for noticing.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 30, 2011)

D' R U R' D R U R' D' R U' R' D' R U' R'
D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D R U' R'

For when that awkward F2L case comes up, or when you aren't very focused and inserted a couple of pairs wrong (on an unrelated note, I was tired last night when I was doing some casual solves.)


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 31, 2011)

OLL 50
F'RU'2R'U2R'F2RF'

OLL 49 
FR'F2RU2RU2R'F


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 8, 2011)

Here are all of most PLL's:

2 Lookers

Ua Permutation-R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
Ub Permutation-R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
H Permutation-M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2'
Z Permutation-U M' U' M2' U' M2' U M' U2' M2'
Aa Permutation-l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
Ab Permutation-x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
E Permutation-x U R' U' L U R U' r2 U' R U L U' R' U

The Super-Duper Finger Tricky ones

T Permutation-R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
Y Permutation-F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
Ja Permutation-y R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U'
Jb Permutation-y' L U' R U2 L' U L U2 R' L' U
F Permutation-R' U R U' R2 y' R' U' R U y x R U R' U' R2 B'
V Permutation-r' F R F' r U r' F R' F' r U2 R U2 R'

The Annoying Guys

Ga Permutation-y R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R
Gb Permutation-R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2
Gc Permutation-y2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
Gd Permutation-y R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

I didn't include the R or N perms because nearly everyone uses the same alg.


----------



## JyH (Nov 8, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Ua Permutation-R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
> Ub Permutation-R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
> E Permutation-x U R' U' L U R U' r2 U' R U L U' R' U


 
Ua is R U' and Ub is R2 U.
And that E perm alg sucks, try x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'.


----------



## teller (Nov 12, 2011)

*r' U' R U r*

Powered by Cride's VisualCube


----------



## CRO (Nov 12, 2011)

I was messing around with the cube and found out that T perm with r instead of R is actually A perm.

r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F'

And mirror for other A perm.


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 12, 2011)

CRO said:


> I was messing around with the cube and found out that T perm with r instead of R is actually A perm.
> 
> r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F'
> 
> And mirror for other A perm.



This has been found before...a lot..
Feliks used it in his 30.88 4x4 WR

An interesting thing is that subsituting R for r in R2UR2U'R2U'DR2U'R2UR2D' and R2UR2U'R2y'R2U'R2uR2u' T perms changes them into A perms as well


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 20, 2011)

You might as well use the normal A Perms unless you're in the exact position to preform the "wide T Perm"...


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 20, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> You might as well use the normal A Perms unless you're in the exact position to preform the "wide T Perm"...



In that case you could also just use R U l' U' L U R' U' L' U (R2 x') U' R'


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 22, 2011)

Based on Kir/Escher's double Z-perm. Here is a *double O perm: M2 U M2 U' D' M2 D' M2 D2*
And other way is obvious: M2 U' M2 U D M2 D M2 D2


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 22, 2011)

r2 U2 R2 F2 U' M2 U' F2 r2 U2 r2


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 22, 2011)

Just experimented more with double O perms and here are algs for all 4 types you can get. Remember you can mirror and flip layers and whatever to similar algs that you might prefer for fingerticks.
First direction is the U layer, second is the D layer.
CCW/CW: M2 U M2 U' D' M2 D' M2 D2
CW/CCW: M2 D M2 D' U' M2 U' M2 U2
CW/CW: M2 D' M2 D U' M2 U' M2 U2
CCW/CCW: M2 D M2 D' U M2 U M2 U2


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 24, 2011)

K4 American Parity - (use inner slice turns)

r2 U2 M' U2 r U2 r' U2 M U2 r' U2 r U2 r U2 r2

Redux Double Parity - (use wide turns)

r2 U2 x U2 r U2 r' U2 x' U2 r' U2 r U2 r U2 r2

found by hand


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 1, 2011)

15:43:57 <+Kirjava> http://i.imgur.com/pWB4d.png
15:44:16 <+Kirjava> [R'U'RU,lr']

I wants one


----------



## qqwref (Dec 6, 2011)

Dumping some optimal 2-F-move PLLs (there are probably a few optimal ones I missed but the optimal lengths should be accurate):


```
[B]A-perm a[/B]
HTM-optimal: 11f
 R U' R F2 R' U R' U' R2 F2 R2

QTM-optimal: 15q
 R U' R F2 R' U R' U' R2 F2 R2

[B]A-perm a[/B]
HTM-optimal: 11f
 R2 F2 R2 U R U' R F2 R' U R'

QTM-optimal: 15q
 R2 F2 R2 U R U' R F2 R' U R'

[B]E-perm[/B]
HTM-optimal: 18f
 R' U2 R U' F' R' U R' U2 R U R' U R2 F R' U' R
 R' U R F' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R F U R' U2 R
 R U R' U R' F U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R F' R' U R2
 R2 U F' U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R F U' R2
 R2 U F' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' F U' R2
 R2 U' R F R' U R U2 R2 U R2 U F' R U' R U' R'
 R2 U2 F' U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R F U2 R2
 R2 U2 F' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U F U2 R2
 F U R2 U' R U R' U R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R F'
 F U' R U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R' F'
 F U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U R F'
 F U' R' U R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R2 U R U' R F'
 F R U2 R' U R U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' U F'
 F R' U R' U R U' R U R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U' F'
 F R' U R' U' R2 U R' U' R U' R2 U R U' R U F'
 F R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R U R' U2 R U R' U F'

QTM-optimal: 20q
 R2 U F' U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R F U' R2
 R2 U F' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' F U' R2
 F U R2 U' R U R' U R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R F'
 F U' R U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R' F'
 F U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U R F'
 F U' R' U R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R2 U R U' R F'
 F R U2 R' U R U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' U F'
 F R' U R' U R U' R U R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U' F'
 F R' U R' U' R2 U R' U' R U' R2 U R U' R U F'
 F R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R U R' U2 R U R' U F'

[B]F-perm[/B]
HTM-optimal: 15f
 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2
 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2
 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2
 F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2
 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2
 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2

QTM-optimal: 19q
 R U R' U' R' U R U F' U R' U R U2 F R U' R'
 R U R' F' U2 R' U' R U' F U' R' U' R U R U' R'
 R U R U F' U' R U R' U' R' U2 F U' R' U2 R'
 R U2 R U F' U2 R U R U' R' U F U' R' U' R'
 R' U' R U' R' U R U R2 F' R U R U' R' F U R
 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

[B]G-perm a[/B]
HTM-optimal: 15f
 F2 U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' F2 R' U R
 R' U' F2 U R U2 R U2 R' U F2 U2 R U' R'

QTM-optimal: 18q
 R U R' U' R' U F R U R U' R' F' U R' U2 R

[B]G-perm b[/B]
HTM-optimal: 15f
 R' U' R F2 R U' R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U' F2
 R U R' U2 F2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U R

QTM-optimal: 18q
 R' U2 R U' F R U R' U' R' F' U' R U R U' R'

[B]G-perm c[/B]
HTM-optimal: 14f
 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2

QTM-optimal: 17q
 R2 U' R U' R U R' U R' F' R' U R U' F R'

[B]G-perm d[/B]
HTM-optimal: 14f
 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2

QTM-optimal: 17q
 R F' U R' U' R F R U' R U' R' U R' U R2

[B]J-perm a[/B]
HTM-optimal: 13f
 R' F R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R U R2
 R2 U' R' F R U' R2 U R2 U R F' R

QTM-optimal: 16q
 R' F R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R U R2
 R2 U' R' F R U' R2 U R2 U R F' R
 F R' U R U' F' U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R
 R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' F U R' U' R F'
 R' U' R U F R U' R' U' R' U R2 U R' F'
 R' U' R U' R' U F U R' U' R F' R' U R2
 R2 U' R F R' U R U' F' U' R U R' U R
 F R U' R2 U' R U R U R' F' U' R' U R

[B]J-perm b[/B]
HTM-optimal: 11f
 R U' F U' R' U' R U F' U2 R'
 R U2 F U' R' U R U F' U R'

QTM-optimal: 12q
 R U' F U' R' U' R U F' U2 R'
 R U2 F U' R' U R U F' U R'

[B]N-perm a[/B]
HTM-optimal: 15f
 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2
 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 U R2 U' R2

QTM-optimal: 21q
 R U2 R2 U' R2 F' R U R' U' R' F R' U R U2 R'
 R U2 R' U' R F' R U R U' R' F R2 U R2 U2 R'
 R U R' U R U' F U' R' U' R U F' U2 R' U2 R U' R'
 R U R' U2 R U2 F U' R' U R U F' U R' U' R U' R'

[B]N-perm b[/B]
HTM-optimal: 15f
 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2
 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2

QTM-optimal: 23q?
 R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 F2 U R U R U' R' U' F2
 F2 U R U R' U' R' U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U R'
 R' U2 R' U' R2 U F' U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R F R' U R
 R' U2 F U R2 U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U' R' U R
 R' U' R U R U2 R' F R U' R' U R U2 R2 U' F' U2 R
 R' U' R F' R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U F U' R2 U R U2 R

[B]R-perm a[/B]
HTM-optimal: 13f
 R2 F2 U R U R' U' R' U' F2 R' U R'
 R U' R F2 U R U R U' R' U' F2 R2

QTM-optimal: 16q
 R2 F2 U R U R' U' R' U' F2 R' U R'
 R U' R F2 U R U R U' R' U' F2 R2

[B]R-perm b[/B]
HTM-optimal: 13f
 R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R
 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

QTM-optimal: 16q
 R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R
 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

[B]T-perm[/B]
HTM-optimal: 14f
 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
 F R U' R' U R U R2 F' R U R U' R'

QTM-optimal: 15q
 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
 F R U' R' U R U R2 F' R U R U' R'

[B]V-perm[/B]
HTM-optimal: 15f
 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2
 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R2
 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2
 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 R2

QTM-optimal: 19q
 R U' R' U R F R' U' R2 U R U' R U R2 F' R'
 R F R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U R F' R' U' R U R'

[B]Y-perm[/B]
HTM-optimal: 14f
 R2 U' R2 U F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U R2
 R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 U R2

QTM-optimal: 19q
 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R
 R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R U' R2 U R2 U R2
 R' U' R U' R U' F U' R' U' R U F' U2 R2 U R
 R' U' R2 U2 F U' R' U R U F' U R' U R' U R
```


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 9, 2011)

U2R2DRU2R'D'RU2RU2

edit: R2 U2 r B R2 B' r' U R2 U R2
R2 D2 z2 R U r2 D' R' D r2 U r2


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 10, 2011)

What's the algorithms for 4x4 OLL parity to
- two edges opposite
- two edges side by side
- two corners opposite
- two corners side by side?

sorry for my english.


----------



## BadMeetsEvil (Dec 10, 2011)

Sajwo said:


> What's the algorithms for 4x4 OLL parity to
> - two edges opposite
> - two edges side by side
> - two corners opposite
> - two corners side by side?


 
Based on the method you use, I think its possible to have either only edge parity or only corner parity. You can switch corner parity to edge parity using the t and n perms.

For corners - 
Adjacent swap - z' Rw2 x U2 R' U2 x' U2 R' U2 R U2 L' x U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 x' U2 Rw2 z U
Diagonal swap - Rw2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 Rw2 x' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 L' x U2 R U2 R' U2 L Rw2

For Edges - 
Adjacent swap - R' U R U r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 Uw2 U R' U' R
Opposite swap - r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 u2


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 10, 2011)

@ QQ : T-Perm's optimal HTM length is 11, not 14.

I might start using this F-Perm you posted :O

R2 U R2' U' R2 U2 R2' U' F2 U2' R2 U' R2' U' F2 (U2)


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 10, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> @ QQ : T-Perm's optimal HTM length is 11, not 14.


 
2-F-move optimal Tperm is 14.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 10, 2011)

Ah, thanks. I wasn't sure if I should post even though I thought I was correct because, well, I'm a nub xP


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 10, 2011)

*r' F2 r F' r U r2 F2 r*


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 11, 2011)

I prefer (y2) R' U2 R B' R B R2' U2 R 

executed something like

R' U2 l U' R U (R' l') U2 R 

just realized that it's the same alg.

It solves this OLLCP - diagonal good fish



same amount of moves as the common F R U' R' U' R U R' F' OLL, but I can't do it near as fast.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Dec 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> *r' F2 r F' r U r2 F2 r*


 
Do you use the invers as CLL



Jaycee said:


> @ QQ : T-Perm's optimal HTM length is 11, not 14.


 
R2U'R2 uR2 y R2UR2u'R2 = just 10-move-T ( 5 faces I think)


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 12, 2011)

Yea it looks like he's counting the AUF that alg requires, optimal is 10 not counting AUF, but from the common angle with both blocks solved optimal is 11.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 12, 2011)

Indeed. And if it wasn't clear, my optimal HTM/QTM counts were all disregarding any AUF turns.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 15, 2011)

R2 U2 r' F' r U2 R' U R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 15, 2011)

F2 U D R2 U D B2 D2 my favorite HTA alg


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 15, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> R2 U2 r' F' r U2 R' U R'


 Was that intended for multislotting or LL? :S


----------



## Athefre (Dec 15, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Was that intended for multislotting or LL? :S


 
Well, U'L'URUM' would be better if it was multislotting.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 15, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Was that intended for multislotting or LL? :S


 
that would be a terrible multislotting alg


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 3, 2012)

Didn't find these in the wiki, probably good for bigcubes, I'll switch to one of them. May also be other slight variations which are good.
R U R' F' R U R' U R U2' R' F R U' R2' U' R U' R' U2 R
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R' F' R U2' R' U' R U' R' F R U' R'

Edit:
F R U' R2' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' F' R U R' U R U2' R'
F R U' R2' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' F' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jan 3, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Didn't find these in the wiki, probably good for bigcubes, I'll switch to one of them. May also be other slight variations which are good.
> R U R' F' R U R' U R U2' R' F R U' R2' U' R U' R' U2 R
> R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R' F' R U2' R' U' R U' R' F R U' R'


I'm in love with the second alg! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 8, 2012)

U r' U' B' U r U' r' B r


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't really like that multi-slotting alg, probably because I don't do B moves.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 9, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> I don't really like that multi-slotting alg, probably because I don't do B moves.


 
I think it was meant to be a LL alg. It preserves F2L on F.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 11, 2012)

L F' L' U2 y' R U R' U R2 U2 R'


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 11, 2012)

^ Could be just F R' F' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' for those who it's easier with.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 12, 2012)

I would just do the trigger, since you get a T-perm.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 12, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> I would just do the trigger, since you get a T-perm.


 
You don't know what EP is going to be, you fool.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 12, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> I would just do the trigger, since you get a T-perm.


 
I am pretty sure that that is supposed to be a CLL/OLLCP.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 12, 2012)

That's just the inverse of R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F'

The well known (often loathed) OLL for 



Hate that case. Even Macky called it "old-school" like 5 years ago.



Spoiler



I still use it :c


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 12, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> That's just the inverse of R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F'
> 
> The well known (often loathed) OLL


 
Either post a better OLLCP for that case or don't complain about me posting it.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not complaining, just commenting. No one had mentioned it so far, wasn't certain how many people even use that archaic OLL nowadays.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 12, 2012)

o ok. while it stucks for OLL it's not bad for OLLCP.

although, it's not exactly /good/

someone should find better >.>


----------



## ottozing (Jan 12, 2012)

weird multislotting i figured out a while back

R' U R' F R2 F' R U' R'


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 12, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I still use it :c


 


Spoiler



Me too :3



EDIT :


ottozing said:


> weird multislotting i figured out a while back
> 
> R' U R' F R2 F' R U' R'


 
Whoa. In the rare event that ever happens to me I'll try to remember this. Pretty cool.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's a SQ-1 Alg I came up with a while back:



Spoiler



H-Perm on top layer: /(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(1,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/

Yeah, it might be really long, but its super finger tricky.



This thread is for algos all puzzles, not just 3x3.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2012)

F2LL: Was using (U') L U' R U L' U R'
Just found by hand R' F R U R U' R' F'
Now I can force good corners 
Not sure if that alg was already known.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 18, 2012)

i found another multislotting algorithm. R U2 R' D' R y' R U' R' Fw' R z



Tim Major said:


> F2LL: Was using (U') L U' R U L' U R'
> Just found by hand R' F R U R U' R' F'
> Now I can force good corners
> Not sure if that alg was already known.



that alg is on cubefreak.net


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 19, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Here's a SQ-1 Alg I came up with a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



H perm on square 1: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 26, 2012)

R U2 R' U x' z R U' R' D R U R' F Uw' R. i have been using this r perm for a long time. i like it


----------



## ottozing (Feb 2, 2012)

moar multislotting.

(R U' R2' U L' U' R U2 R U' M' x') =D


----------



## teller (Feb 3, 2012)

Optimal Z-Perm:







*M2 u' M2 u S M2 S'*


----------



## ottozing (Feb 3, 2012)

teller said:


> Optimal Z-Perm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tis on lucas garrons website.


----------



## teller (Feb 3, 2012)

ottozing said:


> tis on lucas garrons website.


 WAT?! Nooooo!!!


----------



## ottozing (Feb 3, 2012)

R U2 R' F' U' R' F2 R F

F' R' F2 R U F R U2 R'

im so addicted to multisllotting.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 3, 2012)

Otto, thanks for those last two, they're great for L2E


----------



## Sillas (Feb 4, 2012)

V-perms:
R' U R' U' x2 y' R' U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U R U - Many rotations
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F - Feliks uses
R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U L' U L U' R U L' - OH algorithim
z (D' R2 D R2) (U R' D' R U') (R U R' D R U') - Robert-Y's transposition

(R' U2 R U2) z (U R' D') (R U' R U) (R' D R U') - My modified version

OLL 49 - R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F'


----------



## Brest (Feb 9, 2012)

F U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 9, 2012)

Brest said:


> F U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F'


 
Gahhhhh, now I have even more L perms to decide between...


----------



## ottozing (Feb 9, 2012)

ollcp - R' F R' F' R2 U2 Rw' U' R U M'

i think its for oll 32 or 33.

2x2 cll alg for U- R' U R' U R' U' R U' R U' R. 

(im not sure if somebody allready found this alg)


----------



## nofianto (Feb 14, 2012)

*Found another algorithm for the T OLL*

i found this algo 
(R'F'U')(RUR'U')(R'F)(R2U'R'U')(RUR'U)R

too long for T oll, but a least, i found this algo incidentally..

it was a F pll, but i made a mistake from (R'U'F') to (R'F'U')


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 14, 2012)

There are 2 T OLL's.





I use R U R' U' R' F R F'.





I use F R U R' U' F'.

What one is your alg for?


----------



## nofianto (Feb 14, 2012)

the second one (F R U R' U' F'.)
so the algo ( with this position ) is U (R'F'U')(RUR'U')(R'F)(R2U'R'U')(RUR'U)R


----------



## CoryThigpen (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure of the point here in discovering an alg that is 19 moves when there is a 6 move alg. You could apply this logic for every OLL & PLL.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 14, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> Not sure of the point here in discovering an alg that is 19 moves when there is a 6 move alg.


 
OLLCP maybe?


----------



## Godmil (Feb 14, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> OLLCP maybe?


 
Though if you're adding 16 moves, just to make PLL a tad easier.....
Oh wait, you were joking.


----------



## jonlin (Feb 15, 2012)

Nobody seems to know this alg but me. I was going through the algs from wherever when I saw this fast alg which I've been using for the first trick I've ever used for F2L (this was in my latter days.)




Sorry if failed image.
Alg is U' R' F R F' R U' R'.

EDIT: Do the inverse.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 15, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Nobody seems to know this alg but me. I was going through the algs from wherever when I saw this fast alg which I've been using for the first trick I've ever used for F2L (this was in my latter days.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That alg is old news


----------



## jonlin (Feb 16, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> That alg is old news


Why does no one seem to know it then?


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 16, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Why does no one seem to know it then?


 
What makes you think nobody knows it? For one example, on an average of Rowe Hessler's (I think it was his 8.91 average), I think he said something about him using the mirror of this and if he had used this alg he would've had an AntiSune last layer. This was at least a month ago so I'm not 100% sure of the exact circumstances but I know that this alg is known.


----------



## Brest (Feb 16, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Nobody seems to know this alg but me. I was going through the algs from wherever when I saw this fast alg which I've been using for the first trick I've ever used for F2L (this was in my latter days.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


jonlin said:


> Why does no one seem to know it then?


 
I use it, many do.

It's in the Wiki (F2L 31):
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/First_Two_Layers

1st solve here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...R-Average-8.27&p=680079&viewfull=1#post680079

4th solve here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34267-7.34-avg-12&p=688798&viewfull=1#post688798

4th solve here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13777-F2L-solutions&p=209646&viewfull=1#post209646

Back in 2008:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...s-it-good-or-bad&p=74176&viewfull=1#post74176

More:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25764-F2L-help&p=497941&viewfull=1#post497941
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ing-Discussion&p=503506&viewfull=1#post503506
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-NL-(Official)&p=482463&viewfull=1#post482463

So you're not the only one. (=


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for bringing it to my attention, I didn't know it yet (never bothered to look up an alg for this case) and I like it 

I really should look up some FL2 algs for specific cases...

Also thank you Brest for reminding us what the search function is for


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 22, 2012)

U' r U' R' U M2 U' R U R' U M U' M2 U


----------



## ressMox (Feb 24, 2012)

So I was learning my OLLs off badmephisto's sheet and had a moment of absent minded-ness. I ended up coming across this for OLL28: y' M U R U R' U' M' U R U' R'

It's essentially the same as badmephisto's OLL20 (M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r') but with an M' instead of M2 and an R' instead of r'. Useful for fast memo I guess?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 24, 2012)

F D R' U R' D' F' 
neat multislot.


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Feb 24, 2012)

R' F U' F' R


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm also concerning the BL pair.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 26, 2012)

Sq-1 *pure* UF and UB edge swap:

0,2 / 3,1 / 0,-3 / 0,-1 / 4,-4 / -4,0 / -4,0 / -2,2 / -1,0 / 0,-3 / 1,3 / -1,0

(I just inversed someone else's alg thought it was good)


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Mar 2, 2012)

*Bowti (L Perm) COLL recognition*

My classical Bowti (L Perm) recognition is with FRU sticker being U-colored on front, and I think most people learn it that way,
but I feel like doing recognition with RFU sticker being U-colored gets better algs.

For Bowti all my CLLs/CMLLs are COLLs - But I'm also interested in that kind of algs: 

Here is my list of old algs / new algs I got so far. EDIT the pictures show the cases for the new alg.




U’ FR’F’LFRF'L' => x' RU'R'DRUR'D'x (the old on is good but the new one is awesome)


F'rUR'U'r'FR => rURU'L'UR'U' (never been a fan of F' at the beginning)


zU’R2zR’U’R D2R’U l2 => R'U2R'D' RU2R'DR2 (no D2 and much simpler) 



U' RU2RDR'U2RD'R2 => U RU2RDR'U2RD'R2 (the same)



R'U2 RUR'U' RUR'U' RUR'UR => (U') RU2R'U' RUR'U' RUR'U' RU'R' (needs a setup move )

Last case:
RUR'L' U2 RUR' U2L ( I think it looks better on paper than it is )

Here are some replacements for the diagonal case 
=>

z URU'D'R2 URU'R2D (best COLL)

rU2R'F RU2r2F RU2M' (For ZZLL) => RU2R'F RU2r2FR (best CMLL)
LUL' R'U2 LUL' U2R


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 7, 2012)

Messing around with Na perm a little more. I can make execution vids if anyone wants, I kinda like these, especially the first. I long for the day when I stop looking for a new Na perm, these might solve that. Still got some messing around to do with these.
F r' R2 U r' U2 l U' R U R2 F2 r2 R2' u' 
F R2 B R' r' U2' L U L' U2 R U' L R2' F'


----------



## cubernya (Mar 7, 2012)

Ja (L) perm found by hand

R U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 (L R) U2 R'
alg.garron


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Mar 7, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Ja (L) perm found by hand
> 
> R U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 (L R) U2 R'
> alg.garron



Found by brain.

rePLL(Aa)™: z D' R U' r2 D R' D' r2 (UD) (Aa-perm) 
rePLL(Ja)™: z D' R U' R2 D R' D' R2 (UD) (Ja-perm)



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Messing around with Na perm a little more. I can make execution vids if anyone wants, I kinda like these, especially the first. I long for the day when I stop looking for a new Na perm, these might solve that. Still got some messing around to do with these.
> F r' R2 U r' U2 l U' R U R2 F2 r2 R2' u'
> F R2 B R' r' U2' L U L' U2 R U' L R2' F'


 
rePLL(Nb)™: z (R2' U2 R2 U R2') y (R2 U2 R2' U' R2) y' (R2' U2 R2 d' R2) y' z' (Nb-perm)

>diagonal corner swap 4x4x4 (is the same N-perm alg modified for slice)

reCorner()™: z (R2' Uw2' R2 U R2') y (R2 U2 R2' U' R2) y' (R2' Uw2' R2 Dww' R2) Uw2 U2 y' z'


----------



## ottozing (Mar 7, 2012)

j perm for one handed (does the same thing as R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R')

(L R U2 R' U' R U2 z U' R Uw')

lolalg

(r U' r' U' r U r D r' U' r D' r' U2 R' U' M)


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 8, 2012)

R' U R' F R F' R U' R' b' R F D R D' R' D 

Experimented with another Nb perm and found this.


----------



## nofianto (Mar 10, 2012)

*OLL ALGO for no 38*

just found this algo for PLL no 38 (w shape) :
F(RUR'U')F' U (RUR'U') (R'FRF')


----------



## aronpm (Mar 10, 2012)

Good for OLLCP but I think (RUR'URU'R') U' (R'FRF) is better for OLL, which is sune cancelled inro RUR'U'R'FRF'


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 13, 2012)

N perm a: (R' U L' U2 R U' L)2 U
N perm b: (R U' L U2 R' U L')2 U'

These are super easy to remember but also a little easy to confuse with each other. You don't have to orient the permutation you just start by driving a single cubie down to start the alg with a R' or R and then keep going in whatever case your in. If you haven't oriented them forget the U at the end and do whatever U you need

Shortest E perm: R U' L D2 L' U x' M' U' R D2 R' U L'

I hate losing cube control and re-gripping with x' bit so I try to make it part of the M' filp.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 13, 2012)

oll+phase+sync said:


> rURU'L'UR'U'


 using this for OH now.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 13, 2012)

A perm B for lefties: y' L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2

If you have the headlights in back you can disregard the y' bit. This is the mirror move of the R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 A-perm-a I bet most of us know. It's very intuitive but your left hand may suck.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 22, 2012)

[(U'RUR')*2,L'B'D'L']

lol?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 24, 2012)

r U R' U' r' F2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 25, 2012)

I was trying to find some good G perms + y2 but found some decent bigcube G perms instead...

R U R' U' R' U F R U R U' R' F' U R' U2 R
L' U' L U L U' F' L' U' L' U L F U' L U2 L'
R' U2 R U' F R U R' U' R' F' U' R U R U' R'
L U2 L' U F' L' U' L U L F U L' U' L' U L


----------



## riffz (Mar 25, 2012)

ottozing said:


> r U R' U' r' F2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2


 
Cool alg. I like (U2) R U' R' U2 R y U R U' R' U' F' more for OLLCP though.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 26, 2012)

F R U' R' U2 Rw' F' Rw U Rw U' Rw2' F Rw U'. very very lol l perm



riffz said:


> Cool alg. I like (U2) R U' R' U2 R y U R U' R' U' F' more for OLLCP though.



yeah that alg is probably a bit faster. but t perms are just so damn cool


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2012)

How well-known is this U perm?
L F' (M' U M U)2 F L'


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 27, 2012)

qqwref said:


> How well-known is this U perm?
> L F' (M' U M U)2 F L'


Hmm, I generally don't use that alg conjugated, but it might be useful. How's this version?

r' U
R U' M' U'
M U' M' U'
r' U' r
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 29, 2012)

RU'R'UF'UFU'FR'F'R

by hand


----------



## ottozing (Mar 29, 2012)

F' U' F R U R' F' U' F R' F R F2 U2 F. also by hand, pretty crappy but who knows, could be fast.

EDIT: F' U' F R U R' F' U' F R' F R y' R2 U2 R flows a bit nicer


----------



## MostEd (Mar 29, 2012)

R2 D' z F R' F R F' z' D R2 x u R' u' 
<BacktickEddie> ok thats a messed up algortighm
Gc perm, can't find RUF or one without y rotation and LUR is bad for me, im bad with L turns

R2 u' R U' R U R' D x' U2 r U' r' 
this is more like it


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2012)

MostEd said:


> Gc perm, can't find RUF or one without y rotation and LUR is bad for me, im bad with L turns


R2' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 30, 2012)

M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M'

for 6flip opp perm


----------



## Athefre (Mar 30, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M'
> 
> for 6flip opp perm


 
M U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M is easier to understand.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 30, 2012)

Athefre said:


> M U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M is easier to understand.


 
that's for a different case. mine moves UF/UB to DF/DB


----------



## Athefre (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't see a difference. Do them both in reverse and they look identical.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh. I must've performed it wrong, apologies.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 5, 2012)

U2 l U' R F' l D R2 F l' F2 U' R' U R


----------



## MethicSkull (Apr 10, 2012)

*New alg?*

I'm not sure if this is the right right place to post or if this is truely a new alg. i was learning oll algs when i was practicing the oll that looked like a cross with two top colors facing facing left and facing right. what i did was an mistake extra move while the top was solved and found out that mistake solves another oll.

R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R
do this alg on a solved cube and look at the oll that was setup and then do the same alg again. 

is this a normal alg for this oll? i didnt find this alg anywhere on any site.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 10, 2012)

I use, for that case:

F' r U R' U' r' F R


----------



## JasonK (Apr 10, 2012)

R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' is common for that case. Your alg is just a mirrored inverse of that one.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 10, 2012)

The alg you 'found' is called TripleSune.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done working it out anyway.. but this is how it goes:
Anti-Sune: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
X3: (R' U' R U' R' *U2 R*) (*R' U'* R U' R' *U2 R*) (*R' U'* R U' R' U2 R)
Cancel out the bold ones: R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R
The slight problem with it is the huge movecount, but it's cool that it's R U 2gen, so nice to know.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 10, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Well done working it out anyway.. but this is how it goes:
> Anti-Sune: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
> X3: (R' U' R U' R' *U2 R*) (*R' U'* R U' R' *U2 R*) (*R' U'* R U' R' U2 R)
> Cancel out the bold ones: R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R
> The slight problem with it is the huge movecount, but it's cool that it's R U 2gen, so nice to know.


 
plus its great for coll. R' U R U' is a very sexy trigger


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 10, 2012)

Godmil said:


> The slight problem with it is the huge movecount, but it's cool that it's R U 2gen, so nice to know.


 
do you have a better OLLCP?


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 10, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> do you have a better OLLCP?


 
Of course some people prefer to do sune U anti sune or some equivalent, though I prefer the triple back right sune far and away. Even though it's my longest L COLL it's just as fast as the 8/9 movers.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2012)

Silly N perm: (r D r' U2)5. I got a 2.09 timed without the final U2, so it's actually potentially useful.

Mirror: (r' D' r U2)5.

EDIT: You can flip the D moves and it still works.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 10, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Silly N perm: (r D r' U2)5. I got a 2.09 timed without the final U2, so it's actually potentially useful.
> 
> Mirror: (r' D' r U2)5.
> 
> EDIT: You can flip the D moves and it still works.



That's actually...kind of... good? Awkward, but for what looks like a "throwaway" alg it's got some potential.


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 12, 2012)

*My Guimond Orientation Algs*

As I did this by request a while ago, I thought I might post it here

In all of the cases, the twisted corner is to be in the *DFR* spot


Spoiler: algorithms




RUR'

yR'F'R

yR'FR

RU'R'

RU2R'

yR'F2R

y'R2U'R'	

R2UR

FRU'R'

yF'L'UL

R'FR2U'R'
yL'ULU'L'UL

yLF'L2UL
RU'R'URU'R'

RU'RU2R'

yL'UL'U2L



Might take a while to load as there are a lot of visualcube images
The last two cases are missing because I don't know them (I change sides when I see it)

Anyway I think these are much better than the algorithms on Thrawst's or Erik's sites because of fingertricks or because I find it easier to predict separation.
Many of them are the same though


----------



## Ollie (Apr 15, 2012)

*New N-Perm algorithms?*

I discovered these a while ago while scrambling a cube and I thought I'd share:

N(b) - [R F' R' U2]*4 [R F' R']
N(a) - x' [R' U' R F2]*4 [R' U' R]

They're slightly longer but fingertrick friendly.

I'm sure these have been done somewhere by someone already, but can someone explain why it works?

Plus, I'm new, so if anyone's interested then feel free to comment on my cubing videos with any constructive criticisms, got a 4BLD on film today


----------



## emolover (Apr 15, 2012)

I dont think you understand finger tricks. These are horrible for finger tricks, and in general.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 15, 2012)

emolover said:


> I dont think you understand finger tricks. These are horrible for finger tricks, and in general.


 
I use my right ring finger to do the F' on the N(b) and I can do that in under 2 secs comfortably.
I use the left index to do the U' and the same right index finger to do the D2 on the N(a), again, comfortably under 2secs


----------



## emolover (Apr 15, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I use my right ring finger to do the F' on the N(b) and I can do that in under 2 secs comfortably.
> I use the left index to do the U' and the same right index finger to do the D2 on the N(a), again, comfortably under 2secs


 
Worthy of using algs should be sub 1able.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 15, 2012)

emolover said:


> Worthy of using algs should be sub 1able.



Perhaps someone else can, I'm still fairly slow (~20s avg of 5 PB)


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 17, 2012)

M'UM'U'MUM'U2M2U


----------



## Bob (Apr 17, 2012)

emolover said:


> Worthy of using algs should be sub 1able.



Don't be so harsh. Isn't this the same alg Michael just posted except from a different angle and he said he got a faster time with it?


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Apr 18, 2012)

MethicSkull said:


> ...
> 
> R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R
> do this alg on a solved cube and look at the oll that was setup and then do the same alg again.
> ...



I used this COLL from this angle quite a long time, until I dicovered the the invers is just more sexy, literally. (2.75 times more sexy  )


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 21, 2012)

R' F2 R U R' F2 R U' R' F2 R. Kinda cool, it's better for some slots than what I was using, you can replace the middle F2 with F or F' to get some nice 4-flip cases, and if you suck less than I do, it should be pretty easy to predict OLL.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 24, 2012)

just found some weird g perms by hand

R U R' F' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U' R'

R U R' U R U' R2' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R' F R U' R'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> just found some weird g perms by hand
> 
> R U R' F' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U' R'
> 
> R U R' U R U' R2' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R' F R U' R'


 

[R U R' F': W OLL] Anti Sune


----------



## Athefre (Apr 29, 2012)

B2: F'rUR'U'rU2R'F'RU2R'


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 30, 2012)

z DR'FR2F'RD'


----------



## Brest (Apr 30, 2012)

G(a): (z) U2 r U' R U' R' U r' U2 (z' y) R' U R
G(b): R' U' R (y' z) U2 r U' R U R' U r' U2 (z')
G(c): (z) U2 r' U R' U R U' r U2 (z' y') R U' R'
G(d): R U R' (y z) U2 r' U R' U' R U' r U2 (z')
alg.garron.us


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 30, 2012)

U' r D' r2 U r' D


----------



## riffz (May 1, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> U' r D' r2 U r' D


 
*2 is cool as well


----------



## Kirjava (May 1, 2012)

do it with R turns instead of r turns


----------



## ottozing (May 7, 2012)

R' U' R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2' U R

Edit:
just found this by hand

Rw U2 r' U2 r2 U2 M' U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 Rw'

4x4 alg btw


----------



## Robert-Y (May 17, 2012)

L pure flip: x U' R' U R D' R' U' R U R' U' R D R' U R x'


----------



## Kirjava (May 17, 2012)

R U R' U' y R2 F2 r U' R U R' r' F2 R2


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 17, 2012)

(10:19:48 PM) RobertY: F R U R' U' F' R U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2 R' 
Such pwn.


----------



## Benjamins (May 18, 2012)

> R' U' R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2' U R



awesome alg !


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 19, 2012)

So, still not broken my habit of posting random new N perms I find here. Not exactly short, but nice I think. I need to eventually stop doing this. I also need to study for an exam in 2 days time .
R U' (L' U2 L U L' U L) R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 20, 2012)

That does feel nice but I can barely sub 2 that...


----------



## sa11297 (May 20, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> So, still not broken my habit of posting random new N perms I find here. Not exactly short, but nice I think. I need to eventually stop doing this. I also need to study for an exam in 2 days time .
> R U' (L' U2 L U L' U L) R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R.


 
so which n perms do you actually use?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 20, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> so which n perms do you actually use?


 
Kinda out of practice just now so I'm just messing around, I'll pick once I start again next week.


----------



## ottozing (May 27, 2012)

R2 u2 x' U2 R2' f2 U2 R2' F R2 U2 R2' F U2 x u2


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 8, 2012)

R U R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U2' R'

R U2' R2' U' R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R U' R'
I don't think these have been found before. 
They solve corner cyclic shifts


----------



## ottozing (Jun 9, 2012)

2x2 EG1 alg - R U' R2' U L' U' R U2 R U' x'

and if you add an M' at the end, you get a cool 3x3 multislotting alg


----------



## ottozing (Jun 11, 2012)

moar EG1 - x R' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U' x'


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 11, 2012)

Great find!

Normally I would use: x U L U' L2 x' U' L U L' U' L but it's probably not as fast IMO.

Actually you could use both to prevent U2 pre AUFs :3


----------



## ottozing (Jun 18, 2012)

J perm - Rw' D Rw U Rw' D' Rw U Rw' D Rw U2 Rw' D' Rw U

i kinda like it for that angle


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 29, 2012)

R U2' R2' U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2' (U D) R U2 R'

Moar N-perm ...


----------



## Escher (Jun 30, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> R U2' R2' U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2' (U D) R U2 R'
> 
> Moar N-perm ...



I don't have a cube on my person but i think I've learned the alg, and apart from the U D part its great for OH i think


----------



## EricSanches (Jul 15, 2012)

*OLL 28 Trick*

Hey everyone, I have a tip for those still learning the OLL's and already know at least the PLLs. The trick is for OLL 28, which is an algorithm that although not the fastest, is the most efficient way to learn initially. r U R’ U’ r’ F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'(not found in speedsolving oll’s page)

You can see, it’s very similar to the T permutation of PLL’s, and can be solved with great fluency which accelerates the learning of Fridrich.
PS: I recommend this for those who've learned the PLLs at least.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 15, 2012)

M' U M U2 M' U M. Try this.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sillas said:


> M' U M U2 M' U M. Try this.



That's the one I use..


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 15, 2012)

It may be easiest to remember the first algorithm because of its similarity to the T perm, but better to find the algorithm that is fastest, whichever one it is for you personally. The goal is speed after all.

Personally, I use this one. r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'


----------



## Sillas (Jul 15, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Personally, I use this one. r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'


That is also good, you can memorize with "H shape" case.


----------



## EricSanches (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes! I use this algorithm too, but I tried to show a way to improve the previous time and then learn the fastest.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 15, 2012)

F(R U R' U') U2 F (R U R' U')? anyone use that? or just F(R U R' U') F' (L' U' L U)? that one too?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2012)

I think I'll use it as OLLCP.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 19, 2012)

Rw U Rw' R U R' U' Rw U' Rw2' F2 Rw U2 Rw U' Rw' F

i kinda like it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice find, it might be alright for bigcubes


----------



## ottozing (Jul 19, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Nice find, it might be alright for bigcubes



thanks. although i find that algs that have lots of Rw arent ideal for bigger big cubes like 6x6 and 7x7. i still prefer R2' F' R U R U' R' F' R U2' R' U2 R' F2 R2 for big cubes in general but i might switch to the one i posted for 4x4 and maybe 5x5.

(off topic) another alg because i dont want to double post. (x' R' F2 R2 U' R' U x R' U R B U' B' R' U R)


----------



## stoic (Jul 19, 2012)

Sillas said:


> M' U M U2 M' U M. Try this.



I like this alg; it's easy to invert the M moves and save yourself a y2 if you get it from the opposite angle.


----------



## Lid (Jul 19, 2012)

EricSanches said:


> r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (not found in speedsolving oll’s page)





antoineccantin said:


> I think I'll use it as OLLCP.



There is a reason why it's not on the wiki, it's way too long compared to: x' (R U' R) U2 (L' U L) U2 R2 x (9 vs 14 htm).

Mirror/inverses:
x' (L' U L') U2 (R U' R') U2 L2 x
x' R2 U2 (L' U' L) U2 (R' U R') x
x' L2 U2 (R U R') U2 (L U' L) x


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sillas said:


> M' U M U2 M' U M. Try this.



already known common oll. It is pretty fast, but I have switched to another alg.


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 20, 2012)

www.boca.bee.pl 

Site is already opened so you can search any algorithms you want ! ;]


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 20, 2012)

mati1242 said:


> www.boca.bee.pl
> 
> Site is already opened so you can search any algorithms you want ! ;]



I have never seen this site, but it looks really nice. I will search around it and tell you what I think.
EDIT: this is really nice. Maybe you can add pyraminx, sq 1 and megaminx?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 20, 2012)

mati1242 said:


> www.boca.bee.pl
> 
> Site is already opened so you can search any algorithms you want ! ;]



Nice site! I like the the voting thing.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 20, 2012)

mati1242 said:


> www.boca.bee.pl



Just my luck:

Trend Micro OfficeScan Event 

URL Blocked 

The URL that you are attempting to access is a potential security risk.
Trend Micro OfficeScan has blocked this URL in keeping with network security policy. 

URL: http://www.boca.bee.pl/ 

Risk Level: Risk level cannot be displayed because active scripting is disabled. Dangerous Highly suspicious Suspicious Untested 

Details: Verified fraud page or threat source Suspected fraud page or threat source 
Associated with spam or possibly compromised 
Rating in progress. 
Trend Micro Web Reputation is currently set to block pages that have not been checked for safety.


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 20, 2012)

sa11297 - I'm not owner of the site so I can't add any things to it but i really recommend it to anyone who wants to find specified algorithms for 2x2 and 3x3.

Cubenovice- I don't know why you having this message... I don't have any troubles while browsing this site and I'm sure in 90% that the site is clear and safe.


EnjoY~!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 24, 2012)

I found this nice COLL/ZBLL alg by hand a few minutes ago:

(y') r U R' U' r' F R2 x' U R' D' R U' R' x


----------



## cubeone (Jul 24, 2012)

This is a j-perm that I found in a cubing book that I have but is not in the ss wiki.

F2' L' U' r U2' l' U R' U' R2 (x2)


Hopefully there aren't any copyright issues because of the fact that it was from a book. (By the way, in case you were wondering, the book is Speedsolving The Cube by Dan Harris.)


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 24, 2012)

cubeone said:


> This is a j-perm that I found in a cubing book that I have but is not in the ss wiki.
> 
> F2' L' U' r U2' l' U R' U' R2 (x2)
> 
> ...


It's in the wiki, just not in that exact form:

(y x') R2 u' R' u R2 (x' y') R' U R' U' R2 (x2)
and
(y2 x) U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' l2

are equivalents.

All are equal to the decomposition: [B2 R': (U')] [L': [D, L'] ] .


----------



## guyi56 (Jul 24, 2012)

M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 - Z - permutation
M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2 - H permutation
Slightly Confusing!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 24, 2012)

guyi56 said:


> M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 - Z - permutation
> M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2 - H permutation
> Slightly Confusing!



Interesting observation!

How do you feel about F’ r U R’ U’ r’ F R and r U R’ U’ r’ F R F’ ?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 25, 2012)

guyi56 said:


> M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 - Z - permutation
> M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2 - H permutation
> Slightly Confusing!


I think you have that confused...


----------



## Athefre (Jul 25, 2012)

F'L'U2RU'RBR2URU'RBR2U'LF

Good H6 for those that like them long.


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 25, 2012)

Sillas said:


> M' U M U2 M' U M. Try this.



r U R' U' M U R U' R' or this


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 1, 2012)

Yu Sajima's OLL parity algorithm as seen from here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkqaXYabgW0

Original:
r U2' r' U2' r U2' r U2' l' U2' r U2' r' U2' x' U2' r2

Mirrors and inverses:
r2 U2 x U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r' U2 r U2 r'
r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 x U2 r2
r2 U2 x' U2 r' U2 r U2 l' U2 r U2 r U2 r' U2 r

Lefty algs:
l' U2 l U2 l' U2 l' U2 r U2 l' U2 l U2 x' U2 l2
l2 U2 x U2 l' U2 l U2 r' U2 l U2 l U2 l' U2 l
l U2 l' U2 l U2 l U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 x U2 l2
l2 U2 x' U2 l U2 l' U2 r U2 l' U2 l' U2 l U2 l'

Just in case anyone is wondering, he does it in 2.6 seconds in that video with a 0.2 sec lockup


----------



## ottozing (Aug 5, 2012)

x Rw' U Rw' D2 Rw U' Rw' D2 Rw L U M' U2 M 

R perm


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Aug 5, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Yu Sajima's OLL parity algorithm as seen from here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkqaXYabgW0
> 
> Original:
> r U2' r' U2' r U2' r U2' l' U2' r U2' r' U2' x' U2' r2


Decomposition = [r U2 r' U2: r] [F2 U2: [U2, r] (r') [r2 U2 F2: r'] ]  (WCA Notation)

Beautiful structure.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 5, 2012)

ottozing said:


> x Rw' U Rw' D2 Rw U' Rw' D2 Rw L U M' U2 M
> 
> R perm



Why not just do L' instead of x Rw' at the start?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 7, 2012)

r' F R F' r U' R' U2 R' F R F'

Is this new? Can't find it anywhere, it's way better than what I used to do for this case (C(M)LL). Inverse isn't as pretty as far as I can tell, might find something nice for it though. For CMLL, you can do R' instead of the first move.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 7, 2012)

Ooh nice. I'm going to add it to my OLLCP table, thanks!


----------



## lachose (Aug 7, 2012)

The reverse is quite nice and actually I was looking for something for this case. Thanks.
(But for the one you posted, I like (FRUR'U'F') (RUR'U'R'FRF'))


----------



## applemobile (Aug 7, 2012)

<3 OLL 34 <3. 

R U R' U' f' U' F d M'


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2012)

R2 F R2 U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U' R' U' R


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 12, 2012)

R perm
R U R' U2' R' U2 L R2 U' R' U L' R' U2' R U2'

RUL. I think I am going to use it for OH.
Found it a long time ago but only thought it was worth posting now


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Aug 13, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> R perm
> R U R' U2' R' U2 L R2 U' R' U L' R' U2' R U2'
> 
> RUL. I think I am going to use it for OH.
> Found it a long time ago but only thought it was worth posting now


Nice alg. It's already in the wiki though. "Alg.5" under R Permutation b on the PLL page.


Anyway, here's a transformation of my M layer double parity algorithm: r U2 r' U2 r' D2 r D2 r' B2 r B2 r' (19,13) which I posted on 1-9-2010 (that post no longer exists though).
r U2 r' U2 l2 r U2 r U2 l' U2 r U2 l' (20,14)

This might have been made in the past, but I didn't see it posted anywhere in public. So I hope I'm not posting an old (version) of my (19,13).



Spoiler: Transformation Steps



r U2 r' U2 r' D2 r D2 r' B2 r B2 r'
= r U2 r' U2 r' x2 U2 r U2 r' x2 x' U2 r U2 r' x
= r U2 r' U2 r' x2 U2 r U2 r' x U2 r U2 r' x
= r U2 r' U2 r' (L2 l2 r2 R2) U2 r U2 r' (L' l' r R) U2 r U2 r' (L' l' r R)
= r U2 r' U2 l2 r (L2 R2) U2 r U2 l' (L' R) U2 r U2 l' (L' R)

Omitting the L and R outer layer turns to obtain the transformation,
= r U2 r' U2 l2 r U2 r U2 l' U2 r U2 l'


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also, for those who participated in the WANTED: New Dedge Flip Algorithm! thread, everyone was telling reThinking the Cube that his "reParity" algorithm Rw U2 Lw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Lw' U2 y' M2 y' was identical to my 4-cycle double parity algorithm r U2 r' F2 l' B2 l B2 l' D2 l D2 l' F2 U2. Well, it is, as others have said for the inner layer turn portion of the algorithms.

Only for those who didn't compare those two algorithms before,


Spoiler



"reParity" 
= Rw U2 Lw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Lw' U2 S2 y2

In single slice turns,
= r U2 l' U2 x' (L' R) r' U2 l U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 S2 y2
= r U2 l' U2 (L l r' R') (L' R) r' U2 l U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 S2 y2
= r U2 l' U2 l r2 U2 l U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 S2 y2

Note from this point, when I say "reParity", I am referring to the single slice turn version above).

To affect only the M-Layer,
= r U2 l' U2 l r2 U2 l U2 r' U2 l U2 l' U2 S2 y2 + y2 S2 U2 (l2 r2)
= r U2 l' U2 l r2 U2 l U2 r' U2 l U2 l r2
Let's call this algorithm (*).

Now, is (*) a transformation of my alg (let's just temporarily call it "cmowla") (which existed before reParity)?

Is (*) = T(cmowla)?

cmowla
= r U2 r' F2 l' B2 l B2 l' D2 l D2 l' F2 U2
= r U2 r' x U2 x' l' x' U2 l U2 l' x x2 U2 l U2 x2 l' x U2 x' U2
= r U2 r' (x) U2 l' (x2) U2 l U2 l' (x') U2 l U2 l' (x') U2 (x') U2
= r U2 r' (L' l' r R) U2 l' (L2 l2 r2 R2) U2 l U2 l' (L l r' R') U2 l U2 l' (L l r' R') U2 (L l r' R') U2
= r U2 l' (L' R) U2 l r2 (L2 R2) U2 l U2 r' (L R') U2 l U2 r' (L R') U2 l r' (L R') U2

Removing the L and R outer layer turns to create the transformation,
T(cmowla) = r U2 l' U2 l r2 U2 l U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 l r' U2

And (*) + (l' r) U2 (l r') U2
= r U2 l' U2 l r2 U2 l U2 r' U2 l U2 l r2 + (l' r) U2 (l r') U2
= r U2 l' U2 l r2 U2 l U2 r' U2 l U2 (l r') r' (l' r) U2 (l r') U2
= r U2 l' U2 l r2 U2 l U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 l r' U2 = T(cmowla)

So (*)
= T(cmowla) - (l' r) U2 (l r') U2
= T(cmowla) + ((l' r) U2 (l r') U2)'
= T(cmowla) + U2 (l' r) U2 (l r')

Since (*) = reparity + y2 S2 U2 (l2 r2), then reparity
= (*) - y2 S2 U2 (l2 r2)
= (*) + (l2 r2) U2 S2 y2

Therefore, (reParity)
= (*) + (l2 r2) U2 S2 y2
= [T(cmowla) + U2 (l' r) U2 (l r')] + (l2 r2) U2 S2 y2
= T(cmowla) + U2 (l' r) U2 (l' r) U2 S2 y2

and it turns out that T(reParity)
= cmowla + U2 (l' r) U2 (l' r) U2 S2 y2
= r U2 r' F2 l' B2 l B2 l' D2 l D2 l' F2 U2 + U2 (l' r) U2 (l' r) U2 S2 y2
= r U2 r' F2 l' B2 l B2 l' D2 l D2 l' F2 (l' r) U2 (l' r) U2 S2 y2


However, the first 13 turns of "reParity" are completely identical to r U2 r' U2 l2 r U2 r U2 l' U2 r U2 l' (20,14) (the transformation of my (19,13), which I posted even earlier than r U2 r' F2 l' B2 l B2 l' D2 l D2 l' F2 U2...a total of 6 days before reThinking the Cube posted his "reParity").

Just add cube rotations to the beginning and end of the algorithm in wide turns.
(y2 x') Rw U2 Rw' U2 x Lw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' (x' y2)

Just simplify:
y2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 x Lw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' y2
Rw U2 Lw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Lw'
Versus:
Rw U2 Lw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Lw' U2 y' M2 y'

I can't believe no one compared his algorithm to my (19,13) M layer double parity algorithm. They're identical!

**Note to mods**
I didn't want to bump that old thread back up again to just mention this. However, if you all want me to move the second part of this post into a new post in that thread, just let me know.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 13, 2012)

I still prefer F R U R' U' F2 L' U' L Dw R


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll chip in: F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 14, 2012)

Adjacent two corner swap 

a. Rw' U' R U r U' R' U R2 U R' U' r U R U' Lw Uw2 Rw' U' Rw Dw2 Rw' U Rw' F'
b. Rw' U' R U r U' R' U R2 U R' U' r U r' F' Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U'
c. Rw' U' R U r U' R' U R2 U R' U' r U r' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F'

Useful for 444 and 666 (and 888 etc)


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Aug 15, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> Adjacent two corner swap
> 
> a. Rw' U' R U r U' R' U R2 U R' U' r U R U' Lw Uw2 Rw' U' Rw Dw2 Rw' U Rw' F'
> b. Rw' U' R U r U' R' U R2 U R' U' r U r' F' Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U'
> ...


Decomposition(a) = [Rw: [r': [R2: [r', U' R U] ] [U R' U', r] ] [y2: [Rw: [Dw2, Rw' U' Rw] ] [Rw': (F')] ] ] (29,26)

Decomposition(b) = [Rw: [r': [R2: [r', U' R U] ] [U R' U', r] ] [U Rw': [F' Rw U, Rw'] [Rw U' Rw': (U')] ] ] (28,26)

Decomposition(c) = [Rw: [r': [R2: [r', U' R U] ] [U R' U', r] ] [Rw' F: [F' Rw U, Rw'] [Rw U' Rw': (U')] ] ] (28,26)

Using the parity algorithm [U': [Lw U Lw' U', Rw] [U Rw: (U)] ] instead (just for my curiosity),

Adjacent
 Rw U R' U' r' U R U' R2 U' R U r' U' R' Lw U Lw' U' Rw U Lw U' Lw' Rw' U Rw U (29,28)

If Robert(b) is shifted, only one set up move needs to be added to make an opposite case.
 F Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw' U' R U r U' R' U R2 U R' U' r U r' F' Rw U Rw' U' F' (30,28)

And just to let those who don't know, these 2-corner swap algorithms only exchange 2 X-center pieces on the 4x4x4 (or \( \frac{\left( n-2 \right)^{2}}{2} \) center pieces on the nxnxn even cube).

Here are the shortest algorithms I have found. As you will see, assuming that the solutions below are optimal, Robert's algorithms are only a few more moves than the optimal ones for this category of algorithms.


Spoiler



*Adjacent*

[1]
 L Bw2 Dw2 Bw U Bw' Dw2 Bw U' F2 b L' d2 L F' U' F L' d2 L F' U S z' (29,23)

= [L Bw2: [Dw2, Bw U Bw'] [Bw2: L] ] [B' F: [F L' d2 L F', U'] ]
=
L Bw2
Dw2 Bw U Bw' Dw2 Bw U' Bw'
Bw2 L Bw2
Bw2 L'
B' F
F L' d2 L F' U' F L' d2 L F' U
F' B
[2]
Fw' L2 Uw F' U R U' F r2 F' U R' U' F r2 Fw Uw' L Uw Fw' Uw' L Fw L (27,24)
= [Fw' L2 Uw: [F' U R U' F, r2] [Uw' L: [L', Uw Fw Uw'] [L Fw: L] ] ] 
=
Fw' L2 Uw
F' U R U' F r2 F' U R' U' F r2
Uw' L
L' Uw Fw Uw' L Uw Fw' Uw'
L Fw L Fw' L'
L' Uw
Uw' L2 Fw
[3]
 Fw' L2 Uw r2 F' U R U' F r2 F' U R' U' F Fw Uw' L Uw Fw' Uw' L Fw L (27,24)
= [Fw' L2 Uw: [r2, F' U R U' F] [Uw' L: [L', Uw Fw Uw'] [L Fw: L] ] ] 
=
Fw' L2 Uw
r2 F' U R U' F r2 F' U R' U' F 
Uw' L
L' Uw Fw Uw' L Uw Fw' Uw'
L Fw L Fw' L'
L' Uw
Uw' L2 Fw
*
Opposite*

[1]
F r2 F' U R' U' F r2 Fw Uw' L Uw Fw' Uw' L Fw L Fw' L2 Uw F' U R U' (27,24)
= [U R' U' F: [F' U R U' F, r2] [Uw' L: [L', Uw Fw Uw'] [L Fw: L] ] ]
=
U R' U' F
F' U R U' F r2 F' U R' U' F r2
Uw' L
L' Uw Fw Uw' L Uw Fw' Uw'
L Fw L Fw' L'
L' Uw
F' U R U'


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Aug 19, 2012)

*A list of all 15 btm "pure" one dedge flips*

I don't know if this has been done before (probably, but I don't know where it is mentioned on the web), but I am going to list all of the UNIQUE 15 btm "pure" one dedge flip algorithms.

Clément Gallet listed all possible 15 btm solutions 3.5 years ago (it was probably done well before that though) in this post. I translated all of the algorithms in his list to WCA notation, and I rotated all of them so that they affect the FU dedge and the U center.

Eliminating exact duplicates (which were many), here is the "complete" list (the mirrors and inverses are also possible solutions).

Note: 
There are only 4 unique algorithms which flip the FU dedge and affect the top center. All other algorithms are transformations (or mirrors or inverses). Hence, I list them showing how the algorithms are directly related.

*Symmetrical Algorithms* (16)
r2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 r2|Alg.1(v1)|
r2 B2 U2 l U2 l' B2 r B2 U2 r U2 r' B2 r2|Alg.1(v2)|
r2 F2 D2 r' D2 r F2 l' F2 D2 l' D2 l F2 r2|Alg.1(v3)|
r2 F2 D2 r' D2 l D2 l' D2 B2 l' B2 r F2 r2|Alg.1(v4)|
r2 B2 U2 r B2 r' B2 l U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 r2|Alg.1(v5)|
r2 F2 D2 l' F2 l F2 r' D2 B2 l' B2 r F2 r2|Alg.1(v6)|
r2 B2 U2 r B2 l' D2 r D2 B2 l U2 r' B2 r2|Alg.1(v7)|
r2 F2 D2 l' F2 r U2 l' U2 F2 r' D2 l F2 r2|Alg.1(v8)|

r2 B2 U2 l' U2 r U2 r' U2 B2 r' B2 l B2 r2|Alg.2(v1)|
r2 B2 U2 l' U2 l F2 r' F2 U2 r' U2 r B2 r2|Alg.2(v2)|
r2 F2 D2 r D2 r' B2 l B2 D2 l D2 l' F2 r2|Alg.2(v3)|
r2 F2 D2 r D2 l' D2 l D2 F2 l F2 r' F2 r2|Alg.2(v4)|
r2 B2 U2 r' F2 r F2 l' U2 B2 r' B2 l B2 r2|Alg.2(v5)|
r2 B2 U2 r' F2 l D2 r' D2 F2 l' U2 r B2 r2|Alg.2(v6)|
r2 F2 D2 l B2 r' U2 l U2 B2 r D2 l' F2 r2|Alg.2(v7)|
r2 F2 D2 l B2 l' B2 r D2 F2 l F2 r' F2 r2|Alg.2(v8)|

*Non-Symmetrical Algorithms* (10)
r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2 |Frédérick Badie (v1)|
r' U2 r U2 l' U2 l2 F2 r F2 l' U2 F2 r2 F2 |Frédérick Badie (v2)|
r B2 r' U2 r U2 r2 F2 r' D2 l D2 B2 r2 F2 |Frédérick Badie (v3)|
r B2 r' U2 r U2 l2 B2 r' U2 l U2 F2 l2 F2 |Frédérick Badie (v4)|
r B2 l' B2 l U2 r2 F2 l' F2 r U2 F2 l2 F2 |Frédérick Badie (v5)|

r B2 r' U2 l B2 l2 B2 U2 l U2 l' U2 l2 B2 |Alg.2(v1)|
r B2 r' U2 r D2 r2 U2 F2 l F2 r' D2 r2 B2 |Alg.2(v2)|
r B2 r' U2 r D2 l2 D2 B2 l B2 r' U2 l2 B2 |Alg.2(v3)|
r B2 l' B2 l D2 l2 D2 B2 r D2 l' D2 r2 B2 |Alg.2(v4)|
r' U2 r U2 l' D2 r2 D2 B2 l' D2 r D2 l2 B2 |Alg.2(v5)|

Thus there are exactly 26 (52 if you including mirrors and 104 if you also include inverses) one dedge flip 15 btm algorithms which flip the FU dedge and affect the top center.

And actually, 
[1] Shifting any of the symmetrical algorithms from the first group and adding back the two setup moves yields algorithms from the second group. (and vice versa).
[2] Shifting any of the non-symmetrical algorithms from the first group yields algorithms from the second group (and vice versa).

*Therefore, in reality, there are only two unique paths for 15 btm move solutions: Frédérick Badie and the (old) standard algorithm. This has been my guess for a while, but I wasn't absolutely sure until I looked at all possible solutions and found relationships between them.

Would it be too much if I list all 26 of these algorithms here? (Two of them are there already).
[wiki]Impure Dedge Flips with Wide Turns/Pure Flips with Inner Layer Turns (SiGN Notation)[/wiki]


----------



## Brest (Aug 21, 2012)

R' U' D R' U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2' U2 R


----------



## ottozing (Aug 24, 2012)

x' F' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U (22LL) kinda like a V perm
Rw2 U' Rw' F Rw' F2 R U' R' F2 (PLL) optimal and a y2 away from the "standard" angle
R' U' R U' F U' R' U R U R' U R U' F' (ZBLL)


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 27, 2012)

Headlights COLL-

R U R' F2 r U R' U' r' F R F R U' R'


----------



## nofianto (Aug 27, 2012)

which headlight? any pic or photo?



ilikecubing said:


> Headlights COLL-
> 
> R U R' F2 r U R' U' r' F R F R U' R'


----------



## JasonK (Aug 27, 2012)

nofianto said:


> which headlight? any pic or photo?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2012)

F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F'

probably gonna start using that alg.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 7, 2012)

F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (U r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 Uw2 U) R U R' U' F'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (U r2 U2 r2 Uw2 r2 Uw2 U) R U R' U' R' F R F'

Not that great, but it's easy to learn and better than PP followed by an N perm.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 7, 2012)

This trick is "old" sorry


----------



## ottozing (Oct 7, 2012)

Aww poo


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't picked up Square-1 in months, so can someone tell me the parity? At least the "easy" one where all the edges go in a clockwise manner.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 11, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> I haven't picked up Square-1 in months, so can someone tell me the parity? At least the "easy" one where all the edges go in a clockwise manner.



/3,3/1,0/-2,-2/-2,0/2,2/-1,0/-3,-3/1,0/2,2/0,2 i think i know what ep you're talking about.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, thanks for that. I found it on Lars Vandenbergh's website too. It's the opposite swap.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 12, 2012)

*Weird G perm?*

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL#G_Permutation_:_c

if you look at that, that's the Gc perm, right? well, idk all of the Gperms, but one i keep running into is like the Gc, but if you see, on the Gc the solved 1x2x2 block thingy is in the left when the headlights are on the front. the one i keep seeing is headlights front, but the solved block is on the RIGHT! is this the same? is there another algorithm? help much appreciated.


----------



## blokpoi (Dec 12, 2012)

Different alg

Block on the left: R U R' (y) R2 u' R U' R' U R' u' R2

On the right: F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2'


----------



## airwind336 (Dec 12, 2012)

Can u show me pictures?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 12, 2012)

blokpoi said:


> Different alg
> 
> Block on the left: R U R' (y) R2 u' R U' R' U R' u' R2
> 
> On the right: F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2'


thanks!! and you're Matt from that cube meet up in the coffeeshop, right?
also, wouldn't that mean that there's 5, not 4 g perms?


----------



## blokpoi (Dec 12, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> thanks!! and you're Matt from that cube meet up in the coffeeshop, right?
> also, wouldn't that mean that there's 5, not 4 g perms?



Yeah I'm matt. You're the one with the glasses, correct? And no there are four.

Gd (block on left; headlights back (if block facing you)): R U R' (y') R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 
Gc (block on left; headlights on right (if block facing you)): R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'
Gb (block on right; headlights back (if block facing you)): F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2'
Ga (block on right; headlights left (if block facing you)): R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 12, 2012)

blokpoi said:


> Yeah I'm matt. You're the one with the glasses, correct? And no there are four.
> 
> Gd (block on left; headlights back (if block facing you)): R U R' (y') R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
> Gc (block on left; headlights on right (if block facing you)): R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'
> ...


haha, yeah, im the one with the glasses. but i was saying the one i had was none of those. if i come across it again, i will check it out more intelligently.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 12, 2012)

Weird G perms I found.

R2' F2 R' U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R F2' R2'
R2' F2 R' U R2' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R F2' R2'


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2012)

Gesus Fish: (R2' S2) (U l2' U' l2') (u R2 U' r2' F2)
Gewfro: (R U R' F') (R U R' U) (R U' R' U') (R' F R2 U R' U') (R U' R')


----------



## omer (Dec 12, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> haha, yeah, im the one with the glasses. but i was saying the one i had was none of those. if i come across it again, i will check it out more intelligently.


Maybe you're confusing it with one of the r perms, r perms also have headlights and a block.


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 12, 2012)

ottozing said:


> R2' F2 R' U R2' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R F2' R2'



Cool thanks, imma steal this one off ya

update:
lol turned out not to work too well for me


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 12, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Weird G perms I found.
> 
> R2' F2 R' U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R F2' R2'
> R2' F2 R' U R2' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R F2' R2'



Thanks that top one is the one that makes the case that I was talking about and the bottom one solved it. Thanks



omer said:


> Maybe you're confusing it with one of the r perms, r perms also have headlights and a block.



No, the R perms blocks are always connected to the headlights, like in a T perm. The one I saw didn't connect with the headlights.


----------



## elliotsherrow (Dec 14, 2012)

*New OLL, similar to T perm*

So I accidentally found out about this really fast algorithm. It's algorithm number 28 on speedsolving's oll page. It's the one where all is oriented but two adjacent edges. We all know how fast the T perm is. Personally it's one of my favorite algorithms. I just repeat it when I'm bored. But I discovered that r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' is basically the exact same as the t perm, besides instead of R's you'll find r's. This is an extremely fast and easy to remember algorithm for anybody. I couldn't find it anywhere on the internet so I thought I'd give it to anybody who wants to use it!


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2012)

It's a really nice alg for that OLLCP case. 
It's cool that you discovered it, but it's not new.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 14, 2012)

elliotsherrow said:


> It's algorithm number 28 on speedsolving's oll page.





elliotsherrow said:


> I couldn't find it anywhere on the internet so I thought I'd give it to anybody who wants to use it!



what. 

Anyway, it seems alright, I'll probably try to do it better when I get onto my OLL's.


----------



## elliotsherrow (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I figured as much. But I tried to find it and I couldn't anywhere. Do you use it?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2012)

elliotsherrow said:


> Well I figured as much. But I tried to find it and I couldn't anywhere. Do you use it?



I use M' U M U2 M' U M for that OLL case. 

For that OLLCP case I would use l' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 R2 x' which is similar to an A perm, but your alg is probably better.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 14, 2012)

elliotsherrow said:


> So I accidentally found out about this really fast algorithm. It's algorithm number 28 on speedsolving's oll page. It's the one where all is oriented but two adjacent edges. We all know how fast the T perm is. Personally it's one of my favorite algorithms. I just repeat it when I'm bored. But I discovered that r U R' U' r' *F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'* is basically the exact same as the t perm, besides instead of R's you'll find r's. This is an extremely fast and easy to remember algorithm for anybody. I couldn't find it anywhere on the internet so I thought I'd give it to anybody who wants to use it!



That's cool, but r U R' U' r' *R U R U' R'* is just faster and shorter if you want something similar.


----------



## omer (Dec 14, 2012)

Can someone give me a good algorithm for case 23 OLL? (All Pieces oriented except 2 adjacent corners which point to the same direction, the headlights\superman case)
All the algs on the wiki are slow for me and I can't finger trick them...


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 14, 2012)

omer said:


> Can someone give me a good algorithm for case 23 OLL? (All Pieces oriented except 2 adjacent corners which point to the same direction, the headlights\superman case)
> All the algs on the wiki are slow for me and I can't finger trick them...



R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R


----------



## omer (Dec 14, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R


That's a nice one thanks, still pretty difficult for me though... I'll try to practice it more.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 15, 2012)

omer said:


> That's a nice one thanks, still pretty difficult for me though... I'll try to practice it more.



It's basically Sune, than Anti-sune.


----------



## omer (Dec 15, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> It's basically Sune, than Anti-sune.


How could I not notice that? Looking at it this way is much easier


----------



## Benjamins (Dec 15, 2012)

funny optimal T-perm without regrips

R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 D r2' U' F2


----------



## Brest (Dec 24, 2012)

<RobertY> l U R' D R U R' D' F r U' r' R U2 l'
<Nibblr> inverse: l U2 R' r U r' F' D R U' R' D' R U' l'


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is a collection of algorithms for all "oriented" 1 2-cycle and 1 3-cycle last layer odd parity algorithms for the 4x4x4. (They can be applied to the nxnxn with some minor adjustments, if they cannot be directly transferred already). These cases arise in the K4 Method (they occur very often if you choose to "orient" all wings first and then permute them). To generate algorithms for all possible cases from the ones listed here, you take the inverse, take the mirror, and take the mirror and inverse of any of the algorithms listed under each case. (Of course you can also rotate them about y as well).

The * algorithms are ones that I got from CubeExplorer (and I conjugated them with two moves). The rest of the algs I created by hand. Note that it was very difficult for me to make these by hand because the "oriented" cases are so "picky" as to where the wing edges need to be located that for every "oriented" algorithm you see, I probably found 5 or more "unoriented" algorithms (not to mention that all wing edges must be in the same face). It took several attempts to come up with a method that would also produce relatively (and reasonably) brief algorithms, as well as algorithms which were not a total disaster executing. Of course, some of the algorithms listed might not be so pretty, and some are quite longer than I wished.

I haven't seen the 2-gen algorithms that was generated for the 4x4 LL scrambler for the K4 Method, so I don't know how to compare the length of my algorithms, but clearly we can see that most of the algorithms listed are fewer slice quarter turns as well as qtm than if we were to grab and conjugate the optimal algorithm that CubeExplorer can generate (some of the algorithms are quite low in ftm as well).



Spoiler: In 3 Edges



Case 1





y' x M l F2 Lw U2 l U2 Lw' B l' U2 l U2 F2 B' M' l' x' y (22,17)
M2 U' x' l2 U2 F2 l F2 U2 Lw2 U2 l' U2 Lw2 F2 l' x U' M2 (29,17)*
y' Lw F2 l U2 l U2 r' U M' l' U2 l U2 M U' M' F2 Lw' y (24,18) or y' Rw U2 Lw x' U2 l U2 r' U M' l' U2 l U2 M U' (Lw' r) F2 Lw' y (24,18)
y' F Lw2 F' r B2 l' B2 r' R B U2 l' U2 l B' R' F Lw2 F' y (25,19)
y' R Lw F2 Lw U' R' U' l U2 l' U' R U Lw' U2 l U2 F2 Lw' R' y (25,20)
r U2 l2 U M' U' Rw' U2 l' U2 Rw U M l U2 l' U l2 U2 r' (27,20)
y' R2 Lw F2 Lw U' R2 U' l U2 l' U' R2 U Lw' U2 l U2 F2 Lw' R2 y (29,20)

Case 2




y x M l F2 B' U2 l' U2 l B Lw U2 l' U2 Lw' F2 M' l' x' y' (22,17)
M2 U' x' l F2 Lw2 U2 l U2 Lw2 U2 F2 l' F2 U2 l2 x U' M2 (29,17)*
y Lw F2 U2 l' U2 Lw U' R U l U2 l' U R' U Lw' F2 Lw' y' (23,18)
y l F2 U2 l' U2 Lw U L' U' l U2 l' U' L U' Lw' F2 l' y' (23,18)
y x U l2 U' (Rw' l) B' l' U2 l U2 B Rw B2 l B2 l' U l2 U' x' y' (24,18)
y l F2 M U' M' U2 l' U2 M l U r U2 l' U2 l' F2 l' y' (24,18)
r U2 l2 U l U2 M' l' U Rw' U2 l U2 Rw U' M U l2 U2 r' (27,20)

Case 3




M2 U' r2 U2 F2 r U2 r2 U2 F2 r F2 r2 F2 U2 r' U M2 (31,18)*
y R B Rw' S2 B' U2 r U2 r' B Rw' U2 r U2 Rw S2 Rw B' R' y' (24,19)
y (r2 F2 U2 r2 U2 F2 r2) (x r2 U2 l' U2 l F2 r' F2 U' R' U' r' U R U r' x') y'
= y r2 F2 U2 r2 U2 x l' U2 l F2 r' F2 U' R' U' r' U R U r' x' y' (27,19)
R' U' Rw U2 l2 U l U2 M' l' U Rw' U2 l U2 Rw U' M U l2 U2 Rw' U R (31,24)
R2 U Lw U2 Rw2 U r U2 M r' U Lw' U2 r U2 Lw U' M' U Rw2 U2 Lw' U' R2 (33,24)





Spoiler: In 4 Edges



Case 1




B2 U l Rw U' r F2 r' F2 U l' U2 r' U2 Rw' U' B2 (23,17)
B2 U l Rw U' Rw F2 r' F2 R' U Rw' F2 r' F2 l' U' B2 (24,18)
B2 U l Rw U' R2 r F2 r' F2 R2 U Rw' F2 r' F2 l' U' B2 (27,19)
y F2 r' U' D2 l' U2 M l U Rw U2 l' U2 Rw' U' M' D2 U' r F2 y' (25,20)

Case 2




F2 l U' D2 r U2 R r' B Rw' U2 r U2 Rw B' R' U' D2 l' F2 (25,20)
F2 l U' D2 r U2 M r' U Lw' U2 r U2 Lw U' M' D2 U' l' F2 (25,20)

Case 3




F2 r (Uw d') x r' U R' U r' U' R U' r' U2 r' U2 r' x' (Uw' d) r' F2 (23,19)
x U2 B Rw2 U R U' r U2 r' U' R' U' Rw' U2 r' U2 Rw' B' U2 x' (25,19)
x U2 B' r U2 r U2 Rw U' L U' r U2 r' U' L' U Rw' r' B U2 x' (25,20)


EDIT: Also notice that some algorithms in cases 1 and 2 (in 3 edges and in 4 edges) are very similar...just inverting the outer layer quarter turns might be enough to generate an algorithm for case 2 from an algorithm for case 1, and viceversa.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's an adjacent double parity alg that only uses one inner slice turn and is just a conjugate:
[Lw U Rw2 F Rw U' Rw U' F2 U Rw2 U' R' U': r] (35,29)

Here's a OLL Parity (Only) Last Layer algorithm which is also just a conjugate:
[B2 U d' R2 d R2 u2 R2 Uw2 F U F' Uw' L Uw' R' u' F R u F U' D' B D F Dw L' Uw2 L2: E u'] (78,62)


----------



## omer (Jan 12, 2013)

A long but fast Ab perm I just "found" (it's just OLL 34 followed by OLL 37):
Headlights on B face:
(R U R' U') B' R' F R B R' F' R U R U' R'


----------



## speedpicker (Jan 18, 2013)

OLL 49

y2 r U R’ U R U’ R’ U R U2’ r’ (from the orientation on the wiki)

anyone want to add this to the wiki? I think it is certainly faster, more fingertrickable and easier to execute than most of the algs listed under OLL 49, yet isn't there. I found it by mirroring the left hand heavy first alg listed for OLL 53: l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l , which Im not so keen on.


----------



## omer (Jan 27, 2013)

OLL 13:
R U2 L' U' L U2 R' U' L F' L' F

It's not optimal but it's still pretty fast and easy to remember:

Found it by messing around with F2L pairs on the top layer... Take the right-front one out, move it U2 away, bring the left-front one out while putting the right one in the back-left slot, take the right one out of the back-left slot and insert it back with U2, then insert the left one with a sledge hammer back to its spot.

OLL 14 is just a mirror:
L' U2 R U R' U2 L U R' F R F'


----------



## GingerPowder (Feb 22, 2013)

*Good N Permutations*

I recently found a good N(a), N(b) permutation. 

N(a): http://badmephisto.com/pll_files/pll20.gif
(R U R' U) (R U R') F' (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U') (R U2) (R U' R')

N(b): http://badmephisto.com/pll_files/pll19.gif
(R' U R' F) (R F') (R U' R') (F' U F) (R U R' U' R)


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2013)

GingerPowder said:


> I recently found a good N(a), N(b) permutation.
> 
> N(a): http://badmephisto.com/pll_files/pll20.gif
> (R U R' U) (R U R') F' (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U') (R U2) (R U' R')
> ...



I do a variation of the second alg: (R' U R' F) (R F') (U' R) d' (R U R')


----------



## omer (Feb 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I do a variation of the second alg: (R' U R' F) (R F') (U' R) d' (R U R')


This alg does absolutely nothing to the cube.


----------



## Julian (Feb 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I do a variation of the second alg: (R' U R' F) (R F') (U' R) d' (R U R')


I do the same but end with f R f'


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 12, 2013)

r U r' U' R U' R' F for FR pair

l' U' l U L' U L F' for FL pair

It's also not bad for the other pair


----------



## ottozing (Mar 13, 2013)

Weird ZBF2L stuff

r' D r U' r U' r' U r' D' r
r' D r U' R U2' r' U r' D' r


----------



## elrog (Mar 14, 2013)

On the wikis PLL page, it posts the most common algs first, right? Well, The first Y-perm is that horrible 17 move one. I have come up with a 13 move one. R' U' Lw D2' Lw' U R Dw R2 U' R2 U' R2 Never again will I use the 17 move one. I have also found this PBL algorithm which I beleive is easier than the algorithm on the wiki for the same case. Swaps UFL - UBL and DFL - DBL. F2 D F2 U2 R2 U R2 It also preserves the middle layer and edge orientation on the 3x3 and is the same amount of moves as the one o the wiki.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 14, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> r U r' U' R U' R' F for FR pair


I'm not even close to getting this to work.



elrog said:


> I have come up with a 13 move one. R' U' Lw D2' Lw' U R Dw R2 U' R2 U' R2


That's not that bad, but I still prefer R2 U' R' U R U' x' U' R' D R' D' R' U R (x).



elrog said:


> F2 D F2 U2 R2 U R2


If this is for 2x2x2, ewwwwwwww. If it's for 3x3x3, R2 U' R2 U D R2 D' R2.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 14, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> r U r' U' R U' R' F for FR



it's beautiful


----------



## Smiles (Mar 14, 2013)

any good algs for OLL 41 and 42?


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 14, 2013)

Smiles said:


> any good algs for OLL 41 and 42?



OLL 41 Headlights on the back:

(R U R' U R U2 R') F (R U R' U') F

OLL 42 Headlights on the front:

R' U' R U F R U R' U' R' U R U' F'

or Headlights on the left

(R' F R F') (R' F R F') R U R' U' R U R'


----------



## Smiles (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks for the quick reply!
for OLL 41 im currently using R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F'
and OLL 42 im using the crappy one with 2 rotations


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hope that the ones I use are better ^^

If not then you may visit this pages:

http://boca.bee.pl/case.php?l=pl&cat=th&sid=836

http://boca.bee.pl/case.php?l=pl&cat=th&sid=837


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 14, 2013)

Is there a Sledgehammer or similar for the first F2L case? Some nice tight low move count way to insert the last f2l pair when split and change the LL edge orientation a little bit? Besides stopping short on correcting the first case and then doing the sledgehammer?

All I can come up with is F' U2 F U (F R' F' R) That's almost as long as the VHF2L for it that will put up all four edges.

Edit added URLs and an example to try to be clear.


----------



## omer (Mar 14, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> Is there a Sledgehammer or similar for the first F2l case? Some nice tight low move count way to insert the last f2l pair when split in case 1 and change the LL edge orientation a little bit? Besides stopping short on correcting the first case and then doing the sledgehammer?


Huh? could you be a little more clear? I don't really understand what you're asking for.


----------



## Smiles (Mar 15, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> Is there a Sledgehammer or similar for the first F2L case? Some nice tight low move count way to insert the last f2l pair when split and change the LL edge orientation a little bit? Besides stopping short on correcting the first case and then doing the sledgehammer?
> 
> All I can come up with is F' U2 F U (F R' F' R) That's almost as long as the VHF2L for it that will put up all four edges.
> 
> Edit added URLs and an example to try to be clear.



as far as i know, there isn't one short enough that affects EO.
U r' R2 U' R' U M'
you can use that if it's easy enough. sledgehammer-like would just be too good.

when i get no edges with that case, i just insert it. the dot cases are only barely longer than the average OLL, and a 3-move insert is much better than 7 or 8 with a chance for a better OLL. remember, some OLL cases are really bad and some dot cases aren't so bad.


----------



## teller (Mar 15, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> Is there a Sledgehammer or similar for the first F2L case? Some nice tight low move count way to insert the last f2l pair when split and change the LL edge orientation a little bit? Besides stopping short on correcting the first case and then doing the sledgehammer?
> 
> All I can come up with is F' U2 F U (F R' F' R) That's almost as long as the VHF2L for it that will put up all four edges.
> 
> Edit added URLs and an example to try to be clear.


Hmm...you could use an actual sledgehammer: *U' (R' F R F') U' (R U R')*


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 16, 2013)

elrog said:


> On the wikis PLL page, it posts the most common algs first, right? Well, The first Y-perm is that horrible 17 move one. I have come up with a 13 move one. R' U' Lw D2' Lw' U R Dw R2 U' R2 U' R2 Never again will I use the 17 move one.


FR'F R2U'R'U' RUR'F' RUR'U'F' - still 16 moves but flows nice like a T-perm.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 16, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> FR'F R2U'R'U' RUR'F' RUR'U'F' - still 16 moves but flows nice like a T-perm.



Is there a way I can do that regripless? (For the first 3 moves F R' F).

Also elrog's alg is great, maybe I will use that in the future. 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 16, 2013)

elrog said:


> On the wikis PLL page, it posts the most common algs first, right? Well, The first Y-perm is that horrible 17 move one. *I have come up with a 13 move one. R' U' Lw D2' Lw' U R Dw R2 U' R2 U' R2* Never again will I use the 17 move one.



Erm... it's still 17 moves... People really need to stop measuring algorithm length in HTM and switch to QTM (or perhaps ETM) instead. Any double turn is clearly going to take longer to execute than a quarter turn. QTM or ETM is *definitely* a far superior measure. You know it makes sense...


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Is there a way I can do that regripless? (For the first 3 moves F R' F).


Yes - index for first F, middle for second. Jskyler91 has a video on his channel.


----------



## elrog (Mar 16, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Erm... it's still 17 moves... People really need to stop measuring algorithm length in HTM and switch to QTM (or perhaps ETM) instead. Any double turn is clearly going to take longer to execute than a quarter turn. QTM or ETM is *definitely* a far superior measure. You know it makes sense...



I can do a single 180 tun quicker than 2 seperate 90s. I guess you would also consider a slice move 2 turns even though its only a 90 degree turn and is just as quick as any other turn. QTM is just as inaccurate.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 16, 2013)

You can do ANY double turn faster than ANY two separate quarter turn? Really? A slice move is just as quick as any other turn? What? I'm pretty sure E and S take longer to execute than most turns. What are you saying is inaccurate about QTM? I'm arguing that if you simply want to judge an algorithm's speed quality based on its move length alone, QTM/ETM would be better than HTM


----------



## elrog (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm not saying that a shorter algorithm is always better than a longer one, but to an extent it is. I'd like to see you do a 20 move algorithm consisting of only quarter turns quicker than I can do a 10 move algorithm consisting of quarter turns, half turns, and slices. Also, I don't do algorithms with S in them ever because its way to hard to preform. There are a couple of algorithms I use with E. Heres one of them: (PBL on 3x3 preserving middle layer) F2 R E2 L2 E2 R' F2. Here's a F perm I came up with by quirking with one that qqwref gave me: M' U2 Lw' U Rw' U2 Lw U' (L' M) U2 (L' Rw'). Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 17, 2013)

elrog said:


> I'm not saying that a shorter algorithm is always better than a longer one, but to an extent it is.



I know you're not saying this; at no point have I disagreed with you on that, but you claimed that your Y perm is 13 moves. This is true if we measure it in HTM, but really you should be measuring the move length with a better metric system such as QTM or ETM. It's 17 moves in QTM which is the same length as the standard Y perm.

Take for example these E perms:

1)F2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U' F2 
2)R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

The first one is 14 moves in HTM and the second one is 16 moves in HTM. But why is the second one so much better than the first one (in most people's experiences)?
Well one of the reasons is because we need to cover more "distance" with the first one. The first one is 22 moves in QTM! But the second one is still 16 moves in QTM. Can't you see that this is why I think algorithms shouldn't be measured in HTM for speed. With enough practice, you can easily execute the second algorithm under 1 second. Many people can do this. However the first one is basically impossible to execute under a second. It is *longer*. I reckon even 2 seconds might be difficult. Prove me wrong if you want...



elrog said:


> I'd like to see you do a 20 move algorithm consisting of only quarter turns quicker than I can do a 10 move algorithm consisting of quarter turns, half turns, and slices.



What would be the point of this? One algorithm is 20 moves in QTM, and you haven't told me how long the other algorithm is? You want to compare an algorithm which is 20 moves long against another algorithm with an unknown move length? Also I'm not trying to sound like an elitist but I'm more experienced than you, I probably turn faster than you. Even if I can beat you with your algorithm, so what? What does that tell us? I turn faster? So what?

Anyway, please stop measuring your algorithms for speed in HTM and use something better such as QTM or ETM.


----------



## omer (Mar 17, 2013)

You guys are discussing which algorithm is better while ignoring the only thing that actually matters: How fast can you execute the algorithm? It doesn't matter if it's long HTM or QTM, short HTM or QTM, finger-tricky, 2-gen, 5-gen, etc. . The ONLY thing that matters is how fast you can execute it.

I can do R2 U2 by holding the bottom right corners with my thumb and index finger just as fast as I would do a single R2 regularly. The turns themselves don't matter if it's possible to do them really fast in a special way like in this example.
This H-perm for example: (R2 U2) R (U2 R2) U2 (R2 U2) R (U2 R2) 
HTM it's very short, only 11 moves.
QTM it's very very long, 20 moves!
But these things don't matter. If you do it like a robot without finger tricks and simply execute the algorithm then these things would matter, this specific algorithm would be slow - a really bad H perm. But if you do it using the finger trick I described above, holding the bottom right corners and doing the R2 U2 and U2 R2 without letting go of them, while executing the moves outside the parenthesis with the left hand, this is an amazing, fast algorithm.

My point is that an algorithm has a lot of properties, saying one algorithm is better than the other because it's shorter is ridiculous - what matters is how all these properties work together. That determines how fast the algorithm can be executed.


----------



## elrog (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, it would be too difficult to come up with a system that measures how long a algorithm takes by the speed that you can preform the different moves in because everyone is different. It would also depend on how quickly you can tranistion from one move to another. So how about we forget I ever compared move counts and we can just post the algs here for people to use if they wish to do so.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 17, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> *I'm arguing that if you simply want to judge an algorithm's speed quality based on its move length alone, QTM/ETM would be better than HTM*



Notice the "if"

When I'm trying to search for algorithms with cube explorer and I need to filter out bad algorithms. I don't want to keep trying out huge lists of algorithms when I can simply filter out many algorithms based on move length in QTM. Obviously there's a chance that I might miss out on something decent but it doesn't seem to happen that much for me. But yeah, I find that it speeds up the process of finding good algorithms, I'm sure others will agree e.g. Brest

@Omer I try every single algorithm which I discover and want to share. If an algorithm for speed wasn't fast, why share it? There's no need to mention how fast you can execute the algorithm is the most important thing. (At least to me...)


----------



## Escher (Mar 17, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Is there a way I can do that regripless? (For the first 3 moves F R' F).



I prefer using my LH thumb to push up from DFL sticker, roughly speaking. Vid on my youtube channel ("Ask and ye shall receive").


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 30, 2013)

CLL: U no swap

R' F U' R U' R' U2' F2 R
R U' B R' U R B2 U2' R'
(B2 R2' U') (R' U R' F U' R)
(R2 B2) (U R U' B R' U R')

I can get 1 second quite comfortably with these algs. The first two start and end in "standard grip" for both hands which is great (so no need to regrip before starting the algorithm). Before I used to use: R U' R U' R U' R' U R' U R' which is fast but so unreliable in solves. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EouQOxfDRKA

I still use Ron' mini cube solver to this day 
http://www.speedcubing.com/CubeSolver/MiniCubeSolver.html

I generated the algs using his solver then I sorted them in qtm using jj's tool: http://robyau-alglister.herokuapp.com/
Simply copy and paste in the algs from Ron's mini cube solver and click "go" to sort.


----------



## Julian (Mar 30, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> CLL: U no swap


A looong time ago I came up with x' R2 U2 R' F' R U' F R' F' R L by hand, but I think I like your 4th one better.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks.

Hmm, they're both very similar but differ by a few moves...


----------



## Julian (Mar 30, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Hmm, they're both very similar but differ by a few moves...


Yeah, I noticed that too. Which makes me wonder about short non-trivial sequences which do nothing.


----------



## Force (Mar 31, 2013)

*New OLL case Algorthm*



* M U (RUR'U') (R'FRF') U' M'*

I have never seen this algorithm before for this particular case. I stumbled across it while experimenting with movements. 

Hope it helps ya!

P.S Btw I'm new to this speedsolving forum but have been cubing for almost a year.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 31, 2013)

Basically the same thing as S R U R' U' R' F R Fw'


----------



## Force (Mar 31, 2013)

Its for a the Oll case in the picture. It completes the yellow side in one go. Btw what does S mean?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 31, 2013)

Force said:


> Its for a the Oll case in the picture. It completes the yellow side in one go. Btw what does S mean?



It's the equivalent of doing Fw F'


----------



## Force (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh I see what you mean. So you already knew the alg?


----------



## Akiro (Mar 31, 2013)

You inverted the M and M' moves I think...


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 31, 2013)

Force said:


> Oh I see what you mean. So you already knew the alg?



Yeah, it's a fairly common alg.


----------



## Force (Mar 31, 2013)

Do people know about the alternate way to switch corners. Its much faster. This one: 
y' (RUR'F') (rUR'U') r'FR2U'R'



For this case in PLL. To switch corners. Sorry I went offtopic suddenly.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

Force said:


> View attachment 2765
> 
> For this case in PLL. To switch corners. Sorry I went offtopic suddenly. The alg to switch corners. y' (RUR'*F*)(rUR'U')r'FR2U'Ri



Nice alg for Aa perm, for those who want it similar to their T/J perms. I'll just keep using my RUD one though  And the move I've bolded in your alg should be F'


----------



## Force (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks but its not mine. I found it this website: http://cubefreak.net/speed/cfop/pll.php
Whoever made that page gets the credit.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

Force said:


> Thanks but its not mine. I found it this website: http://cubefreak.net/speed/cfop/pll.php
> Whoever made that page gets the credit.



Shotaro Makisumi


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 11, 2013)

OK so I tried for weeks to find good fingering for the common RUR'y-style G-perms, without regrips or rotations, and was never really satisfied. The algs just seem difficult to execute smoothly, and in most cases involve some awkward movements. I hate G-perms! So I went looking for alternative algs, and found these (they're not on the wiki).

Ga = D' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 [D U'] R' U R
Gb = D R' U' R [U D'] R2 U R' U R U' R U' R'2
Gc = D R'2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 [D' U] R U' R'
Gd = D' R U R' [U' D] R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2

All with headlights to the left. Source: http://absolutemind.pagesperso-orange.fr/pll2h-angl.html

These are a bit longer but seem to flow so much better and within an hour or two I had them faster than my old awkward G-perms . Does anyone know of any videos or fingertricks for these algs? Does anyone else use them?


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't like the common G-perms either and have been using ones similar to what you posted. Using [U, D'] or [U', D] moves except with the headlights all on the right. I think the ones I use flow a little better, but I haven't tried the ones you posted out. 

I got the ones I use from TellerWest's YouTube page. Search TellerWest YouTube g perm and the video will pop up. Very fun to perform.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 11, 2013)

Those are the ones, thanks! Here's the vid. Pity that Ga and Gc aren't shown in the video. Gb and Gd are identical to the above algs except the leading D/D' is moved to the end. Also a trailing U/U' which I dislike on PLLs as I don't align to F2L until the end!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 14, 2013)

By just messing around without thinking I found this J-Perm:

F U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F'

I don't know whether anyone's found it before but I think it's really good. No regrips, too.

EDIT: I just checked and it's not on the Wiki. I think this could be a very good alternative to the current standard algs .


----------



## Brest (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes said:


> By just messing around without thinking I found this J-Perm:
> 
> F U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F'
> 
> ...





Brest said:


> F U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F'



Really like that alg.

Similar to this Yperm: F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F'

The U' goes from 2nd to 2nd last.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2013)

R' U2 R' D' (R U R' D R U' R' D') R U2 R' D R2


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> R' U2 R' D' (R U R' D R U' R' D') R U2 R' D R2



R' U' R' D' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R2 ?


----------



## omer (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes said:


> By just messing around without thinking I found this J-Perm:
> 
> F U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F'
> 
> ...



Been using it for months. I don't understand why it's not popular, it's very T-permy.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 24, 2013)

omer said:


> Been using it for months. I don't understand why it's not popular, it's very T-permy.


It's long. I prefer L'UR' z R2UR'U'R2(UD)


----------



## CubezUBR (Apr 27, 2013)

*a new fast chameleon oll algorithm?*

i was messing around and found the chameleon algorithm :R U R' U' L' U R U' M.
it took a lot of getting used to but now it flows a bit better than the one i (and most other people use) which is r U R' U' r' F R F'.
to execute hold it so the 2 unsolved corners are on the left. 
if you found this before me or have already seen it, forgive me and i will close this post.:confused:


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 27, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> i was messing around and found the chameleon algorithm :R U R' U' L' U R U' M.
> it took a lot of getting used to but now it flows a bit better than the one i (and most other people use) which is r U R' U' r' F R F'.
> to execute hold it so the 2 unsolved corners are on the left.
> if you found this before me or have already seen it, forgive me and i will close this post.:confused:



Awesome! But instead of M it's M' x'


----------



## omer (Apr 27, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> i was messing around and found the chameleon algorithm :R U R' U' L' U R U' M.
> it took a lot of getting used to but now it flows a bit better than the one i (and most other people use) which is r U R' U' r' F R F'.
> to execute hold it so the 2 unsolved corners are on the left.
> if you found this before me or have already seen it, forgive me and i will close this post.:confused:


It's a nice alg but imo the rotation at the end isn't worth it.
I was hoping this would solve one of the other 5 chameleon COLL cases but it's just the same as the regular one


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 29, 2013)

Was messing around with stuff randomly, found some algs that might be nice
Y: R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R
N: R U R' U R U2' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R
V: R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R U' R U R' U R U2' R' (U')
E: R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R L' U2 L U L' U L (U)

Maybe good for OH or bigcubes coz mainly RU? I dunno, I like the N and the Y from the back though. Took me a while to realise I now know diag (anti)sune COLL .

Fun bonus: l' U l' U R' U' (R l) U2 r' U' r U l


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 1, 2013)

Found this R perm a few days back while playing with the olls.
R U2 R2 F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U' R'


----------



## mati1242 (May 1, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Found this R perm a few days back while playing with the olls.
> R U2 R2 F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U' R'



Nice one however the ending doesn't flow very well , but maybe I will learn this one


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 2, 2013)

cmowla said:


> This alg isn't in the wiki.
> 
> Just in case someone wants to add it to the PLL page, its decomposition is: [R U: [U R2: [F, R] ] [R' F': (U)] ]. (You will have to add a y2 cube rotation setup to match the case images in the wiki though).



I tried editing the page , but it said the alg is a duplicate. Can someone else add please?  Thanks.
Also for this ZBLL - http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/in...iew&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-U&cid=25

R U2 R' U2 L' U2 R U2 R' U2 L

And its inverse for this ZBLL - http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/in...iew&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-T&cid=43

L' U2 R U2 R' U2 L U2 R U2 R'

Can someone please add these to the page?


----------



## elrog (May 4, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Fun bonus: l' U l' U R' U' (R l) U2 r' U' r U l



Heres one I found that is also just a fun alg. R' U2 F2' U2 R2 F2' U2 F2' R'


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 16, 2013)

z' U' R2 B2 R' U l U2' r2' F r U' r R2' F


----------



## sokoban (May 25, 2013)

*Did I just discover a new OLL algorithm?*

Hey guys, I was playing about on my cube, and I think I found a new algorithm. I have checked the wiki and I haven't found this alg. It's the Bowtie case. To do it, hold the front-facing sticker in the ULF and perform the alg: (R' F) (R U R' U') (R' F') (R U R). Do you think this is relatively fast??

Cheers for your advice!


----------



## Cubinguy (May 25, 2013)

I prefer R' F R B' R' F' R B


----------



## sokoban (May 25, 2013)

Heh >.> I just use the Chameleon with F' in front.


----------



## mati1242 (May 25, 2013)

I like it !
It reminds me of R perm so I've memorised it quickly 

Thanks !


----------



## sokoban (May 25, 2013)

Oh yeah it is kind of like an R perm at the beginning....cool


----------



## YddEd (May 25, 2013)

Will definitely replace my current alg.


----------



## Username (May 31, 2013)

New Y-perm Alg? Didn't find it in the wiki

R' U' R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R

Has anyone else found this?

It's basically R' U' R U' setup to J-perm with cancellations in the undoing


----------



## TDM (Jun 8, 2013)

It's quite a long G perm, but it's quite easy to remember; it's sexy moves, sledgehammers and Sunes. Gb was the one I found originally; it's just Sexy, Sledgehammer*3, Sexy*2, U', Sune. The others are inverses and reflections:


Spoiler



*Ga*





(R U2 R') U' (R U2' R') (U R U' l') (U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') l (U R U' R')

*Gb*




[y] (R U R' U') (l' U R U') (R' U R U') (R' U R U') (l U R' U') (R U2' R') U (R U2' R')

*Gc*




[y2] (R' U2) (R U R') U2' (R U' R') U l U' (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U l' U') (R' U R)

*Gd*




[y] (R' U' R U) (l U' R' U) (R U' R' U) (R U' R' U) (l' U' R U) (R' U2' R) U' (R' U2' R)



Edit: I realised I'd done something that made things more difficult and reflected the algorithms differently to make them easier to do.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 10, 2013)

R U R' F2 r F' r U r2 F2

haven't posted here in a while


----------



## redbeat0222 (Jun 11, 2013)

R2 D R' U R D' R' U' R'


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 11, 2013)

x-perm:
2([RUR':U][URU':U2])

there are cancellations


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 12, 2013)

Username said:


> New Y-perm Alg? Didn't find it in the wiki
> 
> R' U' R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R
> 
> ...


Great alg! Flows so well and I'm pleased to have Y-perm that doesn't end in F'. Thanks!


----------



## Username (Jun 12, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Great alg! Flows so well and I'm pleased to have Y-perm that doesn't end in F'. Thanks!



Glad it helped


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 13, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> R U R' F2 r F' r U r2 F2
> 
> haven't posted here in a while


This is so good! Imma gonna use it for corners  Thanks!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone else use this OLL? I found it by hand a while ago and I find it to be really sexy:

F' U' r' F r2 U r' U' r' F r


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 19, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Does anyone else use this OLL? I found it by hand a while ago and I find it to be really sexy:
> 
> F' U' r' F r2 U r' U' r' F r



Why am I thanking everyone? 
Thanks Noah! The R' F alg was very irritating to execute, I'll make this my main


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 19, 2013)

New L perm by Justin Harder - r U2 l U' R' F' U' F R U R' F l' U' R U2 r'


----------



## Egide (Jun 22, 2013)

Sune ZZLL (ZBLL): (F U’ R’ F R2 U R’ U’ R U R’ U’) (F’ R U R’ F’) (found using CE).


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 22, 2013)

Found a J perm by hand 
z R U R' U' R' F R F' x' z' 
R U R' U F U' F' U' R U' R' . Just basically insert f2l thingy.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 24, 2013)

222 EG1 Pi no swap:

Bar at back, Pi headlights on left: (F U' R U') (B R' U' R' U') (ARF)
Bar on right, Pi headlights at front: (R' U' R' U') (B R' U R' F) (ARF)
Bar at front, Pi headlights on right: F (R' U R' F) (U' R' U' R') (AUF)
Bar on back, Pi headlights at right: F' (U R' F U' R U R B) (ARF)

There are so many short and decent algs for this case...


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2013)

R U R' U R' F R F' R U' R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' anygórd?


----------



## Renslay (Jun 29, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> R U R' U R' F R F' R U' R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' anygórd?



(y2) F (R U R' U')2 F' R U R' U' M' U R U' r'


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks! R U R' U' M' U R U' r' F (R U R' U')2 F' also works


----------



## teller (Jun 30, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Does anyone else use this OLL? I found it by hand a while ago and I find it to be really sexy:
> 
> F' U' r' F r2 U r' U' r' F r



I like it. I'll take it, thanks!


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice A-perm I found while playing around:

L2 D l' U2 l L' U2 L D' L2


----------



## Username (Jul 21, 2013)

luke1984 said:


> Nice A-perm I found while playing around:
> 
> L2 D l' U2 l L' U2 L D' L2



That's a U-perm...


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 24, 2013)

A crap, that's what I meant.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 9, 2013)

Decent OH F-perm: R U R' U L' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U R' U' R U' R'


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 9, 2013)

Since we're on the topic of F perms:

R U R' F' U2 R' U' R U' F U' R' U' R U R U' R'
R U R' U' R' U R U F' U R' U R U2 F R U' R'

Random fact: I found this whilst I was in Kevin Hays' room at the Riviera Hotel with Canadians playing SSBM. I can sub 2 the first one but I think maybe it's faster to just do U TpermFperm U'


----------



## Username (Aug 9, 2013)

Y-perm based off an alg for OLL 30: F R' F R2 U' (R' U' R U) R' F' (R U R' U') F'


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 9, 2013)

Username said:


> Y-perm based off an alg for OLL 30: F R' F R2 U' (R' U' R U) R' F' (R U R' U') F'


That's the one I use. It's a T-perm with the sexy moved from the start to the end, enclosed in F/F'.


----------



## Unparalleled (Aug 10, 2013)

For some reason, I can't stand the common A-perm algs, (I know, blasphemy!) in fact they're my least favorite PLL besides the Ns. A while back I found an A-perm in this thread: (R U R' F') (r U R' U') (r' F R2 U' R'). It's just a fat J-perm, but I was giddy for days to finally abandon one of my A-perms. Can anyone help me make a similar style alg for the other A-perm, Ab? I messed around with my Ja alg (x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2) for a while but couldn't find a way to make it work.


----------



## Brest (Aug 10, 2013)

Unparalleled said:


> For some reason, I can't stand the common A-perm algs, (I know, blasphemy!) in fact they're my least favorite PLL besides the Ns. A while back I found an A-perm in this thread: (R U R' F') (r U R' U') (r' F R2 U' R'). It's just a fat J-perm, but I was giddy for days to finally abandon one of my A-perms. Can anyone help me make a similar style alg for the other A-perm, Ab? I messed around with my Ja alg (x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2) for a while but couldn't find a way to make it work.



Have you tried the inverse?
R U R2' F' r U R U' r' F R U' R'

Also, these optimal algs can be rotated like so:


Spoiler: R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2



=
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 x
=
x R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2 x'
=
y x U R' U L2 U' R U L2 U2 x' y'
=
y' x' U L' U R2 U' L U R2 U2 x y





Spoiler: R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R



=
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x'
=
x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R x
=
y x U2 R2 U L U' R2 U L' U x' y'
=
y' x' U2 L2 U R U' L2 U R' U x y


----------



## Unparalleled (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks a ton Brest for all that, the inverse seems like the best out of all of them (I feel dumb for not trying that!). It doesn't flow quite as nice as the fat J-perm but it could just be because I'm not used to it. I still like it better than the common A-perm, so thank you!

EDIT: After messing around with (R U R2' F' r U R U' r' F R U' R') I found that I can perform it faster if I start the alg with both thumbs on the F face and use my left pointer for the F'. I can do it faster than the standard A-perm now, awesome!


----------



## ottozing (Aug 11, 2013)

R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F' R U R' U' R' F' R2
R2 F R U R U' R' F R U2' R' U2 R' F2 R2

ZBLL's for diagT that are similar to the RpermGperms


----------



## YddEd (Aug 11, 2013)

U' L' U R U' L U2 R' U' L' U' R U' x' M'
A lefty sune CMLL case
U R U' L' U R' U2 L U R U' L' U x' M'
Sune CMLL case


----------



## Wassili (Aug 11, 2013)

So I've recently started learning OH PLL algorithms, and the one I hate the most is the E Perm. I remember when I couldn't fingertrick the RUD E Perm two handed, I found a UFR one, it goes: z U2 R2 F (R U R' U')x3 F' R2 U2. It's not very fast for two handed, but I think this alg works best for OH, yet I haven't seen it anywhere on a OH alg list. Good or bad alg?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 11, 2013)

Wassili said:


> So I've recently started learning OH PLL algorithms, and the one I hate the most is the E Perm. I remember when I couldn't fingertrick the RUD E Perm two handed, I found a UFR one, it goes: z U2 R2 F (R U R' U')x3 F' R2 U2. It's not very fast for two handed, but I think this alg works best for OH, yet I haven't seen it anywhere on a OH alg list. Good or bad alg?



R2 U R' U' y (sexy)2 R U R' y' R U' R2


----------



## Lid (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's my current OH E-perm: x' L' U L' U z' U L' u z' x' U L' U L U z' U L' D' L (or x' R U' R U' z U' R u' z x' U' R U' R' U' z U' R D R' for lefties).


----------



## Username (Aug 11, 2013)

Lid said:


> Here's my current OH E-perm: x' L' U L' U z' U L' u z' x' U L' U L U z' U L' D' L (or x' R U' R U' z U' R u' z x' U' R U' R' U' z U' R D R' for lefties).



I use that too  

(I found it on asmallkittens OH PLL tutorial vid)


----------



## Brest (Aug 11, 2013)

Ga for big cubes
(L F2 L') (R U R' U') (y' x) (L U R' U') (L' U R' U') x'


----------



## elrog (Aug 14, 2013)

Unparalleled said:


> Thanks a ton Brest for all that, the inverse seems like the best out of all of them (I feel dumb for not trying that!). It doesn't flow quite as nice as the fat J-perm but it could just be because I'm not used to it. I still like it better than the common A-perm, so thank you!
> 
> EDIT: After messing around with (R U R2' F' r U R U' r' F R U' R') I found that I can perform it faster if I start the alg with both thumbs on the F face and use my left pointer for the F'. I can do it faster than the standard A-perm now, awesome!



I use wide T-Perms for both A's. r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F' and its left side mirror. Last time I checked, these weren't on the wiki, but I don't know how to add algs.


----------



## Wik (Aug 17, 2013)

J Permutation : b

[video=youtube_share;BaPyW1P2CIA]http://youtu.be/BaPyW1P2CIA[/video]

Algorithm - R' U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R

New or not the new?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 17, 2013)

Wik said:


> Has deduced algorithm - J Permutation : b
> 
> [video=youtube_share;BaPyW1P2CIA]http://youtu.be/BaPyW1P2CIA[/video]
> 
> ...



The R' - R in the beginning and in the end are unnecessary moves.
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (U') is a well-known algorithm, I use it for years, learned from Dan Harris' page. You just setupped it with a U2 in the beginning (and in the end).

Definetly not new.

Edit: See Alg. 4 in http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL#J_Permutation_:_b


----------



## Wik (Aug 17, 2013)

Renslay said:


> The R' - R in the beginning and in the end are unnecessary moves.
> R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (U') is a well-known algorithm, I use it for years, learned from Dan Harris' page. You just setupped it with a U2 in the beginning (and in the end).
> 
> Definetly not new.
> ...



Yes. If so to look, it is the same algorithm (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (U')), but from this position it is possible to execute it so (R' U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R). There can be for some it will more conveniently and faster.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 17, 2013)

Wik said:


> Yes. If so to look, it is the same algorithm (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (U')), but from this position it is possible to execute it so (R' U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R). There can be for some it will more conveniently and faster.



How could it be more conveniently and faster if you add unnecessary movements to the side of an algorithm? Wouldn't it be easier if you just leave them out?


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 20, 2013)

H perm + H OLL combo. 
R2 F R U R U' R2 F' R U R U R' U2 R.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 23, 2013)

G perm: f R f' R2' u' R U' R' U R' u R2


----------



## Username (Aug 23, 2013)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> G perm: f R f' R2' u' R U' R' U R' u R2



That's the regular alg performed rotationless


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2013)

Decent pure-twist OH pi: [U2] R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U R' U' R U R'

Looks long, but pretty easy to remember. Not quite as nice as the other really easy one though.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Decent pure-twist OH pi: [U2] R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U R' U' R U R'
> 
> Looks long, but pretty easy to remember. Not quite as nice as the other really easy one though.



Nice.
I use F (R U R' U')2 F' R U R' U' M' U R U r' for TH.


----------



## Brest (Aug 25, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Nice.
> I use F (R U R' U')2 F' R U R' U' M' U R *U'* r' for TH.



Have you tried:
R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R

which is this OLLCP twice:
R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R


----------



## Renslay (Aug 25, 2013)

Brest said:


> Have you tried:
> R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R
> 
> which is this OLLCP twice:
> R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R



Nice!
(Sudden realization) Hey, that OLLCP is one of my favorite CMLL for G6!

Also I mis-executed it first, which led me to this pure CO:
(R' U R' F R F' R U')2

For that, I usually use this:
(y2 z) (R' F R F' R U' R' U)2 (z' y2)
which by the way is equivalent to (U' B U B' U R' U' R)2.

I need pure COs for my BLD method, so it's always good to extend my set of algorithms.


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a pretty cool OLL algorithm. Im not sure what case it is, but if you do the algorithm once, it sets it up. It is I' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U2 I


----------



## Username (Aug 25, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> This is a pretty cool OLL algorithm. Im not sure what case it is, but if you do the algorithm once, it sets it up. It is I' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U2 I



It's just a triple sune


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 25, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> This is a pretty cool OLL algorithm. Im not sure what case it is, but if you do the algorithm once, it sets it up. It is I' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U2 I



COLL

I use y' R U2 R' U' double sexy R U' R' [triple antisune with cancellations)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 27, 2013)

COLL #2
R2 U R' D' R U R' D R' U' R2 U' R2


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 27, 2013)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> COLL #2
> R2 U R' D' R U R' D R' U' R2 U' R2



Awesome <3


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 27, 2013)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> COLL #2
> R2 U R' D' R U R' D R' U' R2 U' R2



Thanks a lot


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah. I like it a lot better than the standard  R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 2, 2013)

LS+EO (ZBLS?) alg replacement for U R U' R' d' L' U L:

l' F' R U R' U' R' F R l


----------



## whauk (Sep 12, 2013)

4x4 adj PLL parity:
Bw2 R2 Bw2 Rw U Rw' U' Lw' U' Lw U2 Rw U' Rw' U' Lw' U Lw Bw2 R2 Bw2
maybe a bit lengthy :S


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 13, 2013)

CLL - R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R U R' F'


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 15, 2013)

Played about with an optimal length pure T COLL alg, got this
x D' R' U R D R2 D2 R U' R' D2 R2
Can be done without regrips, slower than two sunes still though probably >.<


----------



## TDM (Sep 15, 2013)

Some nice PCOs:
U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U R' U'
U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U R' U2 R U R'
U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R'


----------



## pipkiksass (Sep 17, 2013)

*Rotationless G Perms*

Seriously, these must already be on the forum somewhere, a quick search hasn't revealed much except a thread from 2008 which doesn't contain these algs.

Anyhoo, I was poking about on TellerWest's YouTube channel last night, and saw this vid on rotationless G perms. As they're adjusted versions of the 'beginner' algs many will know from Badmephisto and elsewhere, they're super-easy to learn, and I've knocked about a second off my G(d) time already just by cutting out the rotation. 

G(b): R' U' R (U D') R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 (U' D)

G(d): R U R' (U' D) R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 (U D')

The other two G's (not shown):

G(a): (U D') R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R

G(c): (U' D) R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (D' U) R U' R' 

Really nice algs, with execution in Teller's inimitable, finger-trick-happy style!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 17, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> G-perms


These are the ones I use, except for Gb and Gd I move the D/D' from the end to the beginning, so there is no second (UD') double move. Also I don't do U at the start/end of PLLs either, as I AUF last. 

They are called the French G perms, I think because they first appeared on Sebastien Felix's site.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 21, 2013)

r U2 r2 R U' R U r2 R U' R U' r'

Really nice OLL, even for OH.
Depending on execution, the two r2 R instances should either be done r2 R or R r2.


----------



## TDM (Sep 22, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> r U2 r2 R U' R U r2 R U' R U' r'


I prefer the inverse: r U R' U R' r2 U' R' U R' r2 U2 r'.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 3, 2013)

Random fatsexyhammer->clockwise U-perm ZBLL

R U' R' U' R U R D R' U2 R D' R' U' R'

Especially good for OH. Just the RUD R-perm with the U2 and the U switched.


----------



## Joël (Oct 7, 2013)

This is not requested, but I found a new alg for the so called 'awkward' OLL case, and this seems to be the best thread to share it:







r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r'

(Without double layer turns: L' F' L U' L' F L2 F' L' U L F L')


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's a random 6-cycle of wing edges for even cubes, where the two bold moves represent the orbits of wing edges you affect:
f2 u' r2 Uw2 S' *r2* S D S' *r* S y Uw d r2 u f2 (22,16).

Using the same idea, here is a 6-cycle algorithm which doesn't preserve the colors of the centers using a similar idea:
r2 S D' r' D S' (7,6)


----------



## tx789 (Oct 17, 2013)

R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' B2 U' B2 U R2 (14 HTM)

is a optimal v-perm that I generated using cube explorer here's a slight more speed opitmal one: 

R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' y R2 U' R2 U F2

it's a alright alg. The last R' before the rotation it the worst part. Other than that it pretty good. But fancy finger trick could fix that.


What do you think of it?


----------



## Username (Oct 17, 2013)

tx789 said:


> R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' B2 U' B2 U R2 (14 HTM)
> 
> is a optimal v-perm that I generated using cube explorer here's a slight more speed opitmal one:
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure I've seen that alg before performed differently


----------



## tx789 (Oct 17, 2013)

Username said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen that alg before performed differently



it might do. But that exact execution doesn't seem to.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 18, 2013)

tx789 said:


> R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' y R2 U' R2 U F2



R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' f2 D' f2 U R2 ?


----------



## TDM (Oct 18, 2013)

tx789 said:


> R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' y R2 U' R2 U F2


R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' y R2 U' R2' d R2?
I start with my thumb on U, and regrip it to F before the R' (the one before the rotation).


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 20, 2013)

Looked through some old algs and found an N perm I was playing with a while ago. Found a different execution which has potential:
R U2 R (D' U') R2' D R D' R2 U R' (D U2) R'

Can't remember if I ever posted this or if it's even new.


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2013)

(R2 U')5 [y' x'] M' U2 M

Edit: F perm: R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U2 D' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U D R2 U' R2
Found it in this pastebin, along with 116 other RUD F perms.
R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U2 D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U' D' R2 D R2 is another good one.


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2013)

([R U2 R':R' F R F'] U')2


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 28, 2013)

z u2 2R2 u2 2R2 U2 (l' r' z') U R' U R U' R B2 R' U R' U' R U B2
z u2 2R2 u2 2R2 U2 (l' r' z') U R' U R U' R B2 R' U R' U' R (z 3l) U2

I had algs for both E-perm + PLL parity from a while back, tried to relearn them today only to discover both my algs solved the same case. So I made this, I think it's nice, and also cool. Second one is to try to show how I execute the end.


----------



## sub20cuber (Oct 28, 2013)

*Random Algs*

Have you ever thought of a random alg whilst turning your cube? Because this is the place to post them.
The algs that you post don't have to be for example a new z perm, but something that just...does something.
the other day I came up with this alg (sorry if you came up with this before me) x' RW' U RW' DW2 RW U' RW' DW2 RW2 X U'
This basically is a modified a perm that kind of t perms the F face, although this might be useless you could use it for BLD but what do I know 
So as I said before share your random algs helpful or useless!


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 28, 2013)

http://aronpm.cubing.net/22ll/ look for EAC


----------



## sub20cuber (Oct 28, 2013)

> http://aronpm.cubing.net/22ll/ look for EAC


thanks for pointing that out


----------



## seyyed (Nov 8, 2013)

J PERM:R'F'U'RUR'U'R'F(R2lU'R'B)
OR
R'F'U'RUR'U'R'Fl'D'R'D
OR
R'F'U'RUR'U'R'FRUFR'F'R2


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 28, 2013)

Rw2 F2 r U2 r U2 F2 r F2 r' F2 r F2 r2 F2 R2

weisu got some sexy fingertricks


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 28, 2013)

wait wait 

Rw2 B2 x2 l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 l F2 l' F2 l2 F2 3R l


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 29, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> wait wait
> 
> Rw2 B2 x2 l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 l F2 l' F2 l2 F2 3R l



What's with the ending? Is it written correctly?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah, I wrote that alg in half SiGN and half japanese notation for some reason.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 8, 2013)

Why don't more people use R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 for PBL? I think it's way nicer than the other alg.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 8, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Why don't more people use R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 for PBL? I think it's way nicer than the other alg.


There are people who don't use this? 

Whilst we're on the topic, I use R2 U R2 U' y' R2 U' R2 U R2 for adj-adj when you have the bottom bar on left (top bar goes on the back). Saves on a rotation


----------



## EMI (Dec 8, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Why don't more people use R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 for PBL? I think it's way nicer than the other alg.



I'm wondering that myself. Especially when I see people doing z2 and then a "normal" alg.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 8, 2013)

EMI said:


> I'm wondering that myself. Especially when I see people doing z2 and then a "normal" alg.



Although it's better than rotating, it's not very good for speed. I prefer R' F U' R2 U F' R.


----------



## TDM (Dec 9, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Although it's better than rotating, it's not very good for speed. I prefer R' F U' R2 U F' R.


How do you do the F'? I can't find a fast way of doing it.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 9, 2013)

TDM said:


> How do you do the F'? I can't find a fast way of doing it.



Left index (pull UFL to LFD). It takes practice to adopt that F' but I have found that it is really worth it for 2x2.

It's not the smoothest of algs for me, but the low movecount makes up for it.


----------



## TDM (Dec 9, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Left index (pull UFL to LFD). It takes practice to adopt that F' but I have found that it is really worth it for 2x2.
> 
> It's not the smoothest of algs for me, but the low movecount makes up for it.


I've tried, but I just can't get the last three moves to be good at all. Please could you try something posting like this for that alg?


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 9, 2013)

TDM said:


> I've tried, but I just can't get the last three moves to be good at all. Please could you try something posting like this for that alg?



Personally I do the F' R with one motion of my right thumb (after doing the U with a left-index push).
Sameer's word is probably more useful than mine, but there's an alternative


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 9, 2013)

TDM said:


> I've tried, but I just can't get the last three moves to be good at all. Please could you try something posting like this for that alg?



I hope I do this right...

R' F U' R2 U F' R
rf 7C 4R rd. 7Q 4D rf // original(I think) rf 7C 4R rd, 7Q, 7M rf



ryanj92 said:


> Personally I do the F' R with one motion of my right thumb (after doing the U with a left-index push).
> Sameer's word is probably more useful than mine, but there's an alternative



I've experimented with loads of ways to do this (inc. yours): R2' instead of R2, a plethora of different fingertricks for the F', different starting positions, OH pushes etc. I have found that my current version is the best for me.


----------



## TDM (Dec 10, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> I hope I do this right...
> 
> R' F U' R2 U F' R
> rf 7C 4R rd. 7Q 4D rf // original(I think) rf 7C 4R rd, 7Q, 7M rf


Thanks! That's so much easier to understand. It's definitely faster than whatever I was doing before, but it still isn't great; R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 is faster for me.


----------



## kcl (Dec 14, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Why don't more people use R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 for PBL? I think it's way nicer than the other alg.




Personally I prefer R U' R' U' R' F2 U' R U R. But I use yours also, it just depends on the angle.


----------



## Brest (Dec 20, 2013)

F R2 D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2013)

(R U' R' d' L' U L y')4


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2013)

TDM said:


> R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' y R2 U' R2' d R2?


R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' [U D'] R2 U' R2' D R2


----------



## Renslay (Dec 30, 2013)

TDM said:


> (R U' R' d L' U L y')4



What is that?


----------



## mati1242 (Dec 30, 2013)

Brest said:


> F R2 D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'



Such a nice alg!


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2013)

Renslay said:


> What is that?


Sorry, should be (R U' R' *d'* L' U L y')4.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 30, 2013)

So pretty smexy F2L alg I generated. I'm too lazy to see if it's well known.

F' R U R' U' R' F R


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 30, 2013)

JackJ said:


> So pretty smexy F2L alg I generated. I'm too lazy to see if it's well known.
> 
> F' R U R' U' R' F R



It is. The inverse is pretty good too.


----------



## Renslay (Dec 30, 2013)

JackJ said:


> So pretty smexy F2L alg I generated. I'm too lazy to see if it's well known.
> 
> F' R U R' U' R' F R



Confirmed. Well known.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 30, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> It is. The inverse is pretty good too.


For sure. The preservation of EO makes it way better than the 11 move 2gen alg I've been using for years. I need to explore alternate F2L algs more. :/


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2014)

JackJ said:


> So pretty smexy F2L alg I generated. I'm too lazy to see if it's well known.
> 
> F' R U R' U' R' F R


I didn't know it. Really useful for ZZ, thanks.

Also, a PLL scramble from qqTimer that's actually quite good: R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 (does the same as R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L).


----------



## armoni2020 (Jan 16, 2014)

I haven't seen this written anywhere, but I've got a 3x3 PLL sequence that I use for "F" ... can anyone tell me if I'm just using something someone else already uses? I looked on the WIKI here, and I didn't see it. Also, it says that the "Optimal Moves" is 14 ... but this sequence is only 13. I would have added this to the WIKI, but for me there is no "edit" option.

B2 L U L' B2 R D' r U2 M' U2 D R2

Edit:
I've also been told that the M' counts as two since the centers are assumed as fixed. However, I also have an "r" in there which counters this and everything ends up back to where it started. Any thoughts?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 16, 2014)

> It is important to note that in HTM a slice move actually counts as two turns, since the centers are assumed to be fixed.



Your alg has an M' which counts as 2 moves in htm. The above quote is from the wiki description of half-turn metric.

edit: also your post isn't a new method/substep so this is the wrong thread. I'd recommend the Random discussion one.


----------



## armoni2020 (Jan 16, 2014)

I thank you for directing me to the right place. Still trying to find my way around  I further thank you for clearing up the M' = 2 moves. I hadn't thought of that because it is done with a single finger-flick (center turns 1/4 turn)... but I can see your point... it is the same as an R L' combo.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 16, 2014)

Doesn't work for me...

Edit: should be M not M'. Doesn't flow as bad as it looks.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Do this T perm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

with lowercase moves. like an A perm for f2l pairs.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 17, 2014)

JackJ said:


> So pretty smexy F2L alg I generated. I'm too lazy to see if it's well known.
> 
> F' R U R' U' R' F R



That is the start of My Right N-perm

F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R'. Regrip isn't great.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 17, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> That is the start of My Right N-perm
> 
> F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F R. Regrip isn't great.



It's not working.


----------



## Brest (Jan 17, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Bindedsa said:
> 
> 
> > That is the start of My Right N-perm
> ...



F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R'

can also finish with:
<RUF>
F' R U R' U' R' F R' U F' R U R' U' R' F U' R2 
F' R U R' U' R' F U' R U' F' R U R' U' R' F U2 R
F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R'

<RUFD>
F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U R' U' R2 D R' U R'
F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R
F' R U R' U' R' F R' U R' D' R2 U R' U' R2 D R U' R2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 27, 2014)

Alg for the ultra annoying G-perm case
R l U2 R' F2 R' F2 R U' R' F' R F R U' R2


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 27, 2014)

IMO G(c) is the most annoying.

R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'


----------



## TDM (Jan 27, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Alg for the ultra annoying G-perm case
> R l U2 R' F2 R' F2 R U' R' F' R F R U' R2


Except for the R' F2 R' F2 part, that's really good alg. Ga is my slowest PLL... thanks!


Phillip1847 said:


> IMO G(c) is the most annoying.
> 
> R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'


R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> Except for the R' F2 R' F2 part, that's really good alg. Ga is my slowest PLL... thanks!



I actually perform it more like:

R l U2 l' U2 R' U2 l U' R' F' R F R U' R2

to avoid crap like 1:30 on here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmSw4fPpifA


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 1, 2014)

*Different way to do this OLL*

This one always feels bad and I haven't seen anyone suggest this alg yet







*(F R U R') d (R' U2 R' F R F')* 

It is done as so: (F R U R') as you start the "R' " grip the top layer with left hand so you can do an immediate "d" flick with you left middle finger. As you do the "d" flick, you are regripping the right hand so the (R' U2 R' F R F') is one crazy fast motion.

Kills the cube rotation and feels much better imo. Anyway thought I'd share. Enjoy


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 1, 2014)

That's the one I use, and I think I got it from Badmephisto. I've been considering changing to the R U2 R2 F R F'... alg as I have never been able to get it to flow well. Maybe I just need to try harder.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 1, 2014)

That's the one I use, with pretty much the same fingertricks as you described. But actually I don't really like it that much. I should probably look up the algorithm database and consider different algs for some of the OLL/PLL I use since I have a bigger fingertrick arsenal than I used to have.


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> That's the one I use, with pretty much the same fingertricks as you described. But actually I don't really like it that much. I should probably look up the algorithm database and consider different algs for some of the OLL/PLL I use since I have a bigger fingertrick arsenal than I used to have.


I use R U2 R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' r'. 

Hold the unoriented corners on the left.


----------



## TDM (Feb 1, 2014)

I use double wide sune. Either hold misoriented corners at the front and do the first wide sune from the front, or hold the two oriented corners at the front and do the first wide sune from the back.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 1, 2014)

y2 l' U' r' (U2 L U2 L' U2) r U l
Or the mirror, but this one feels better for whatever reason.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I use R U2 R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' r'.
> 
> Hold the unoriented corners on the left.




That is actually really nice.


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> That's is actually really nice.



The inverse works really well for the U2 angle of it if you didn't find it!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 2, 2014)

Here is my attempt to remake the *G(a) perm* (Note the grips for awesome finger tricks) 

Twizzle link[B]l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 x' U' [F B'] R2 [F' B] U' R2 [/B]
 

Your right hand should be gripping the E and so when you perform the *x'* you are holding the S(right middle finger on U and thumb on B when done the x'). Do the R2's with your wrist. Don't let go of the U & B after the x'. You can perform the [] as one move. 
This alg is just an A with a modded U. 

Headlights on B and Bar on L.

Basically you should finish the A perm part *(l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2)* with your hand good to go for the U perm part *(x' U [F B'] R2 [F' B] U' R2)*

Pretty damn fast for me but the A is one of my fastest perms

Someone fast try this please. *Looks at Antoine* =)


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Here is my attempt to remake the *G(a) perm* (Note the grips for awesome finger tricks)
> 
> *l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 x' U' [F B'] R2 [F' B] U' R2 *
> 
> ...



The fastest I was able to get was 1.97. I can do the normal one in sub 1.5. 

I guess it's okay, but you would probably be faster if you practised the normal one. IMO it really pays off to get good at the 12 mover.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2014)

4x4 O-perms:

Clockwise: F R U R' U' F' [PLL parity] R' U' F R' F' R U R
CClockwise: R' U' R' F R F' U R [PLL parity] F U R U' R' F'


----------



## TDM (Feb 14, 2014)

2x2 PBL/CLL to swap UFL and UFR: z' R2 U R2 F R U' R U' (R' z) R' F R [U']
Can also be done as z' R2 U R2 F R U' R U' (R' z) *L' U L* [U']


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 18, 2014)

While playing around in cubeexplorer I found this alg for OLL 56:
R U2 S U2 R U2 R' U2 R' S' R'

Time for the experts to fingertrick it.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> R U2 S U2 R U2 R' U2 R' S' R'



I really hope this could be fast- I don't like my current alg for this case.


----------



## Akiro (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't know if I really invented this one but I never saw it anywhere else :

*M' U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M'*
also written (M' U M2 U2 M')x2 

(actually an X-Perm...)


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 18, 2014)

2 OLLs:
R' U' R U (F R U R' U' F') R' U R
and its inverse
R' U' R (F U R U' R' F') U' R' U R


----------



## TDM (Mar 22, 2014)

Don't know if anyone uses/knows this PBL already, but (setup with R' F R F' (R U2' R' U)2: L F' R U2' R' U R U2' R2' (or [R' L'] as last move). It's the Adj-Opp PBL followed by R2 B2 R2.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 7, 2014)

I made a file stating the Plls I use and these are some good fast plls. If anybody want them. meh!
PLLS!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 7, 2014)

Started using this F-perm recently for this angle, Breandan said it looked kinda fast when I showed him so maybe it has potential. Very similar to a known alg, but weird execution.

B' R2 F' R' z' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' f

For B', regrip right hand so thumb is on DR and turn with your left fingers. That leaves the left hand in the standard place after the z'.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 7, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Started using this F-perm recently for this angle, Breandan said it looked kinda fast when I showed him so maybe it has potential. Very similar to a known alg, but weird execution.
> 
> B' R2 F' R' z' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' f
> 
> For B', regrip right hand so thumb is on DR and turn with your left fingers. That leaves the left hand in the standard place after the z'.



Nice, I'll try and time this tomorrow to see what I get.

How about: (thumb on DR) f' U2 F' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' f

edited


----------



## Renslay (Apr 8, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Nice, I'll try and time this tomorrow to see what I get.
> 
> How about: (thumb on DR) f' U2 F' U' *z'* R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' f



Not working. z' is unneeded.

EDIT:
What about another variant:
r' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' f


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 8, 2014)

Renslay said:


> What about another variant:
> r' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' f



Then you may as well do the original: R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 8, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Started using this F-perm recently for this angle, Breandan said it looked kinda fast when I showed him so maybe it has potential. Very similar to a known alg, but weird execution.
> 
> B' R2 F' R' z' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' f
> 
> For B', regrip right hand so thumb is on DR and turn with your left fingers. That leaves the left hand in the standard place after the z'.



That is a COOL alg and it is U2 position from my regular alg. Good for Multi angle.


----------



## Renslay (Apr 8, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Then you may as well do the original: R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F



Uhm... Indeed. Didn't notice that.


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> That is a COOL alg and it is U2 position from my regular alg. Good for Multi angle.


F r2 R' U2 r U' r' U2 [l R] U' R' U r2 u'
F r2 R' U2 r U' r' U2 [l R] U' R' U r2 D'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 9, 2014)

My first attempts at using cube explorer too find ZBLLs, not really sure how to see if something is finger trick friendly though: all are Diag Pi cases.

R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 D' R2 U R2 U R U2 R2 D R'
R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 D R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 D' R mirror sets up the other case

R U R' U L' U2 R U2 R' U2 L U' R U' R'
R' U' R U' L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' U R' U R. These set up themselves

edit: A Nice alg for an easy to recognize case with 2x2 block: R U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 7, 2014)

After 20 minutes I found this nice algorithm for the U COLL that could be R' Y-perm R.

U F R' F' R U' R' F R F2 U F U' R U R'


----------



## Comicjosh (May 7, 2014)

nice


----------



## guysensei1 (May 7, 2014)

U R U' L U2 R' U R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 L'

F perm.

Might be good for OH. I'm trying it's mirror because I OH with right hand.


----------



## pipkiksass (May 9, 2014)

Nice alg for this OLL, which I've tried learning about 5 times, but I think I've finally found an alg that will stick:







y2 then Twizzle linkR’ U’ R d l U L’ U’ L l’
 from Sebastien Felix website.

You take out the pair in BR, move the unsolved F2L slot to BL, then do a rotationless insert (the one I usually use for this F2L case, by chance) in BL. 

Found its mirror on the wiki - not sure which I prefer yet: Twizzle linkR U R' d' l' U' L U r' R - same but with FR and FL.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 9, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Twizzle linkR’ U’ R d l U L’ U’ L l’



I've used a variant of this for OLLCP for a while now: F' U' F U r U R' U' R r'. Exec tip: I do the F' with my right thumb, then I have a grip with thumb on FU and ring on BU, and keep them on those stickers until the second U, which means I do the F like a U turn. It's fun.


----------



## teller (May 9, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Nice alg for this OLL, which I've tried learning about 5 times, but I think I've finally found an alg that will stick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*R U R' U' y' r' U' R U M'*


----------



## guysensei1 (May 9, 2014)

teller said:


> *R U R' U' y' r' U' R U M'*



I use this for 2 handed and it's mirror for one handed solving.


Much better than R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F'.


----------



## teller (May 9, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I use this for 2 handed and it's mirror for one handed solving.
> 
> 
> Much better than R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F'.


Some people are really fast with that other alg, but I'm with you. I guess it depends on your style.


----------



## fept zhanchi (May 10, 2014)

(R D R' D' R D R' D') U (D R D' R' D R D' R') U 
(R D R' D' R D R' D') U (D R D' R' D R D' R') Z2
(R D R' D' R D R' D') U (D R D' R' D R D' R') U
(R D R' D' R D R' D') U (D R D' R' D R D' R') U
is this good? it's a pattern.


----------



## ilikecubing (May 10, 2014)

Y perm
R U R2 U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R U' R'

Its just pair out, L perm, pair in.

Edit: Sry if this has already been posted before.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 10, 2014)

ilikecubing said:


> Y perm
> R U R2 U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R U' R'
> 
> Its just pair, out L perm, pair in.
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 10, 2014)

ilikecubing said:


> Y perm
> R U R2 U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R U' R'
> 
> Its just pair out, L perm, pair in.
> ...



If it had ended with the L, I could have had this as my main alg. Seems very promising.


----------



## TDM (May 10, 2014)

ilikecubing said:


> Its just pair out, L perm, pair in.


This one is pair out, J perm, pair in:
R' U' R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R

E: got bored with cube explorer

U' F2 R' F' R F U R U' R' F2 U' F U F'
add in a few rotations and take out the AUF...
x U2' R' U' l F U R U' R' F2 U' y' R U R'
Decent F perm (1x3 starts on B).

E2: Cube explorer's slow and had just given me this: U' R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 (15f*)
F perm with bar on front: R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U x R U R' U' R2

E3: or R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R U' x' R2 U' R' U (my favourite out of all of these)
or maybe R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U l F' R2 U' R' U

E4: more (slowly) coming
F' U R' F' R U' R U R2 F R U y' R U2 R
F' U R' F' R U' R U R2 F R U y L U2 L
F' U R' F' R U' R U R2 F R d R U2 R

Accidentally closed the window, not going to wait that long again for more.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> This one is pair out, J perm, pair in:
> R' U' R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R



The RUL is better for OH though 



TDM said:


> E2: Cube explorer's slow and had just given me this: U' R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 (15f*)
> F perm with bar on front: R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U x R U R' U' R2
> 
> E3: or R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R U' x' R2 U' R' U (my favourite out of all of these)
> or maybe R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U l F' R2 U' R' U



ya that's an oldie. Quite popular a few years ago


----------



## TDM (May 10, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> The RUL is better for OH though


True, but I don't use Y perms for OH so I didn't think of that 


> ya that's an oldie. Quite popular a few years ago


Oh... I only started late 2012 so I don't really know much about which algs were used back then. I still like it... shame about the rotation though. It's a couple of moves shorter than R'U'F' T perm RUF, but you do have to regrip more.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> True, but I don't use Y perms for OH so I didn't think of that
> 
> Oh... I only started late 2012 so I don't really know much about which algs were used back then. I still like it... shame about the rotation though. It's a couple of moves shorter than R'U'F' T perm RUF, but you do have to regrip more.



I remember Breandan had a weird regrip for the R' U R U' R2 F' *U' F U* x R U R' U' R2 ...it's been a while since I've seen anyone use it.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 14, 2014)

x U' L U R' U' L' U l U2 r U R' U' L' U R U'

lol E perm. I found it by hand but I'm pretty sure some variation of it already exists. Finding PLL algs that haven't already been come up with is hard.


----------



## teslalab2 (May 18, 2014)

*New Z perm?*

I just invented a new z perm, its not on the wikki I want to know if anyone has ever seen it, I like this algorithm because it is not akward, I found z perm to be very akward for me so I made my own 

u2 m2 u' m2 u' m' u2 m2 u2 m'


----------



## MarcelP (May 18, 2014)

teslalab2 said:


> I just invented a new z perm, its not on the wikki I want to know if anyone has ever seen it, I like this algorithm because it is not akward, I found z perm to be very akward for me so I made my own
> 
> u2 m2 u' m2 u' m' u2 m2 u2 m'



I use M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 M2 M' which is basically your alg without the U2 start.  PLL's never start with a U2 or U for that matter.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 18, 2014)

Marcel is right. That is the exact same algorithm, sorry


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 27, 2014)

R' U2 R2 u R' U R U' R u' R'. Couldn't find it anywhere, will probably switch to it.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 27, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> R' U2 R2 u R' U R U' R u' R'. Couldn't find it anywhere, will probably switch to it.



Awesome for OH. How did you come up with it?


----------



## Robert-Y (May 28, 2014)

It's a cool alg but I'd only use it for that particular LL case. Otherwise my standard OLL(CP) alg for that would be R U x' U' R U R' U' R U R' x U' R'


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 28, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Awesome for OH. How did you come up with it?



Cool, I don't care enough about OH to notice, the F/B mirror might be nice too. Was just doing one of my 'fidgeting algs', R u R' U R U' R u' R', which kinda feels like a sune. Decided to mess around with it a little for once to see if I could find anything useful.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 28, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Cool, I don't care enough about OH to notice, the F/B mirror might be nice too. Was just doing one of my 'fidgeting algs', R u R' U R U' R u' R', which kinda feels like a sune. Decided to mess around with it a little for once to see if I could find anything useful.



Feels more like a g-perm to me.

edit: R U2 R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R is the F/B mirror... the finish isn't as good for OH



Robert-Y said:


> It's a cool alg but I'd only use it for that particular LL case. Otherwise my standard OLL(CP) alg for that would be R U x' U' R U R' U' R U R' x U' R'



I prefer R' F' L' U L U' L' U L U' F R


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 28, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Feels more like a g-perm to me.
> 
> edit: R U2 R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R is the F/B mirror... the finish isn't as good for OH
> 
> ...



I am trying to follow this convo but my noobery won't allow it! What cases are these 2 algs for?

R' U2 R2 u R' U R U' R u' R' 
&
R' F' L' U L U' L' U L U' F R


----------



## scottishcuber (May 28, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I am trying to follow this convo but my noobery won't allow it! What cases are these 2 algs for?
> 
> R' U2 R2 u R' U R U' R u' R'
> &
> R' F' L' U L U' L' U L U' F R



perform the inverse



Spoiler



http://cube.crider.co.uk/algtrans.html


----------



## XTowncuber (May 28, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I am trying to follow this convo but my noobery won't allow it! What cases are these 2 algs for?
> 
> R' U2 R2 u R' U R U' R u' R'
> &
> R' F' L' U L U' L' U L U' F R



OLLCP for that case


----------



## Brest (May 29, 2014)

F U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F'

F U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' F'

and inverses

F R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U F'

F R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 F'


----------



## TDM (May 29, 2014)

Brest said:


> F U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F'
> 
> F U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' F'
> 
> ...


A little long, but very nice algs. Shame about having U moves before/after F moves.


----------



## miche (May 31, 2014)

cool


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 7, 2014)

R U R U R' D R2 U' R U R2 D' U2 R'. ZBLL L 60 on the wiki. I prefer the first on the wiki for TH, but this is much better for OH.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 7, 2014)

flip FL and FR edges (also flip U edges) -> F (r U r' U')3 F'
flip FL, BL and BR edges -> R u (R' u R u')3 u' R'


----------



## teller (Jun 9, 2014)

So when I'm doing Y-Perm corners BLD I hate the RUB sticker. It's R2 (y-perm) R2 and it's just gross because of the cancellations. So I decided it needed it's own alg, and I came up with this, which I like:

*R' U r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' M*


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> R U R U R' D R2 U' R U R2 D' U2 R'. ZBLL L 60 on the wiki. I prefer the first on the wiki for TH, but this is much better for OH.



y2 R2 U2 R2 F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U' R2


----------



## Brest (Jun 9, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> R U R U R' D R2 U' R U R2 D' U2 R'. ZBLL L 60 on the wiki. I prefer the first on the wiki for TH, but this is much better for OH.





10461394944000 said:


> y2 R2 U2 R2 F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U' R2



I found this one by hand
R' U' D R' U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R

also this case is conjugated Rperm
F R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' F'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 9, 2014)

Brest said:


> I found this one by hand
> R' U' D R' U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R
> 
> also this case is conjugated Rperm
> F R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' F'



You can turn Ben's alg into an R perm

R U2 R2' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U' R'


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Brest said:


> also this case is conjugated Rperm
> F R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' F'



I like that one. Same case, y2 away: L' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' L


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 9, 2014)

This is the alg I generated for that case: (R' U' R' F' R U R U) (R U2 R' F U' R U' R') I recommend doing the second U with your left index.

The inverse is not bad either: R U R' U F' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' F R U R


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 9, 2014)

Interesting how many people have algorithms for that case,probably because it's so easy to recognize, we need a better way to share them.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 9, 2014)

I know this is dumb and is already in the wiki, but I found this F2L and there could be people who don't know it yet.


y U L' U' L F' U' F


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Brest said:


> I found this one by hand
> R' U' D R' U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R


<3 I'm gonna spam this alg with oh all day till my cube breaks in. 
Do I actually know bits of this alg? Seems a bit familiar. How did you find this out?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Interesting how many people have algorithms for that case,probably because it's so easy to recognize, *we need a better way to share them.*



This. I notice that the wiki is criminally under update. So many algs missing for so many groups. I really like http://algdb.net/ but it needs to be expanded on. Add ZBLL, CMLL, F2L, well pretty much everything that is not last layer. It seems like this is the best method for sharing atm. BOCA could use a nice visual update however.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 13, 2014)

BR open:
R' U' R U' R' U R2 U' R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Alg for OLL 20 (corners oriented, 4 edges not oriented)

R2 S' R2 U' S2 U' R2 S' R2

Kinda fast and 9 moves long!


----------



## Renslay (Jun 14, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> BR open:
> R' U' R U' R' U R2 U' R'



Or (still BR open):
R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Or (still BR open):
> R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U R'



Both of these algs are really nice! And OH friendly too!


----------



## teller (Jun 14, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Alg for OLL 20 (corners oriented, 4 edges not oriented)
> 
> *R2 S' R2 U' S2 U' R2 S' R2*
> 
> Kinda fast and 9 moves long!


I've been messing with this and I think it might just have legs! Thanks!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 15, 2014)

teller said:


> I've been messing with this and I think it might just have legs! Thanks!



If you do manage to develop some crazy finger trick for this alg, be sure to make a video!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 16, 2014)

l f u' r' f' r u2 f' l' u' f r u' r'
T perm on D. Silly alg.


----------



## Brest (Jun 17, 2014)

Diag6flip
R' F R F' r' F R U R' U' F' U r2 U r'


----------



## Renslay (Jun 17, 2014)

Brest said:


> Diag6flip
> R' F R F' r' F R U R' U' F' U r2 U r'



Seems very good!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 17, 2014)

*Sune + Z pll: * R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R'

*Pure adj edge flip:* R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r'

EDIT: corrected first alg


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 17, 2014)

ottozing said:


> You can turn Ben's alg into an R perm
> 
> R U2 R2' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U' R'



I'm sorry  I found this two years back and posted a few pages back


----------



## Renslay (Jun 17, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> *Sune + Z pll: *R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U2 R'
> 
> *Pure adj edge flip:* R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r'



First algorithm does not work.

I actually use the inverse of the second algorithm for BLD.


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> *Sune + Z pll: *R2 U R U R' U' R' U' *R'* U2 R' U R U2 R'


ftfy. Also isn't that just U perm + sune?
And I also use the inverse of the second alg for BLD/ELL (I do F R U R' U' F' for one COLL case which gives me an ELL with adjacent edges flipped, and that's one of the 5 cases I know).


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> 1 - ftfy. Also isn't that just U perm + sune?
> 2 - And I also use the inverse of the second alg for BLD/ELL (I do F R U R' U' F' for one COLL case which gives me an ELL with adjacent edges flipped, and that's one of the 5 cases I know).



1 - Yes it is.
2 - I like the vesion I posted the most.


----------



## teller (Jun 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> If you do manage to develop some crazy finger trick for this alg, be sure to make a video!



I've got it and it's a doozie! Shipping video soon...

Never used an "S2" before, but it works.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2014)

teller said:


> I've got it and it's a doozie! Shipping video soon...
> 
> Never used an "S2" before, but it works.



Sweet! Looking forward to it.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jun 18, 2014)

*New and awesome Aa perm algorithm that i came up with(clockwise corner cycle)*

hi everyone  my name is Alaik Bhatia and my username is SpeedCuber71.i came up with this new alg for the Aa perm.it is very similar to the T perm and is very fast.some of you may not find it fast to execute in a solve but whats the harm in sharing itplease have a look at the video for the alg.I dont know if the alg already exists but i came up with it when i was playing around with the cube.)the volume of the video is little low or soft so be sure to turn up your speakers volume.
ALG - r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F' U notice that the R in Tperm has been replaced with r

Link to the video showing the algorithm https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN56ezoThJ8


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2014)

This is known and considered inferior to the existing A perm.

Quirky T perm property though, eh?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 18, 2014)

Sadly this isn't new, I saw this a while ago on Macky's cubefreak.net (so it's years old)

Plus it's definitely not as fast as normal A-perm, still a cool alg

edit: ninja'd


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jun 18, 2014)

*New T-Perm algorithm (not great for speedcubing but please have a look  )*

alg - x r' U r' d2 r U' r' d2 r2 x' U' M' U2 M
im Alaik Bhatia,username SpeedCuber71.im not sure if this algorithm already exists but i came up with this alg and another a perm alg(in another thread) while playing around with the cube. video showing it will be uploaded if im sure it doesnt already exist.


----------



## Username (Jun 18, 2014)

The alg doesn't work


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jun 18, 2014)

Username said:


> The alg doesn't work



sorry.corrected the algorithm try it now


----------



## Username (Jun 18, 2014)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> sorry.corrected the algorithm try it now



You now have two algs in your post, the new one doesn't work either.

Did you mean

x r' U r' d2 r U' r' d2 r2 x' U M' U2 M

?

That's an R-perm, but I can't seem to find a T-perm wit a similar alg


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jun 18, 2014)

Username said:


> You now have two algs in your post, the new one doesn't work either.
> 
> Did you mean
> 
> ...


x r' U r' d2 r U' r' d2 r2 x' U' M' U2 M
HERE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe2d2ZpYNco&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Username (Jun 18, 2014)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> x r' U r' d2 r U' r' d2 r2 x' U' M' U2 M
> HERE



Still doesn't work


----------



## TDM (Jun 18, 2014)

Username said:


> Still doesn't work


That one works for me...
alg.cubing.net

E: You're doing d2 as D2 and the U' near the end as U.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 18, 2014)

Username said:


> Still doesn't work



It does


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> It does



hey is there anyway to make my algorithm official like on the speedsolving wiki?im a newb


----------



## Username (Jun 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> That one works for me...
> alg.cubing.net
> 
> E: You're doing d2 as D2 and the U' near the end as U.



Oh god I'm an idiot lol, I haven't been doing the d2's because I just can't do them on my cube lol. that's why I failed it


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jun 18, 2014)

Username said:


> Oh god I'm an idiot lol, I haven't been doing the d2's because I just can't do them on my cube lol. that's why I failed it



see my alg works.now help me out bro how do i make my alg official like on speedsolvingwiki?


----------



## Username (Jun 18, 2014)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> see my alg works.now help me out bro how do i make my alg official like on speedsolvingwiki?



I have no idea how the wiki works.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 18, 2014)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> see my alg works.now help me out bro how do i make my alg official like on speedsolvingwiki?



Make an account and edit it yourself, that's how Wikipedia works. Just don't screw up the code


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 18, 2014)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> hey is there anyway to make my algorithm official like on the speedsolving wiki?im a newb


If you want to put them here, there is a short guide here.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> If you want to put them here, there is a short guide here.



thanks bro!its on wiki(i put only 1 videos link on wiki but it shows 10 some kind of a bug or glitch lol)idk why someone disliked my video.please like my video guys so what if the alg is not good for speedcubing


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 18, 2014)

Not sure if anyone has found/uses this PLL parity alg. It's basically a 2-gen H perm. 

4x4: Rw2 U2' Rw U2' Rw2' U2' Rw2 U2' Rw U2' Rw2'
6x6: 3Rw2 U2' 3Rw U2' 3Rw2' U2' 3Rw2 U2' 3Rw U2' 3Rw2'


----------



## TDM (Jun 18, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Not sure if anyone has found/uses this PLL parity alg. It's basically a 2-gen H perm.
> 
> 4x4: Rw2 U2' Rw U2' Rw2' U2' Rw2 U2' Rw U2' Rw2'


That's actually really good. You can change R for Rw in other PLLs to do other potentially useful things too.

T: Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F' (but people already know this)
J: Rw U Rw' F' Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U' (same as T tbh)
Aa: x Rw' U Rw' Dw2 Rw U' Rw' Dw2 Rw2 x' (same effect as previous two)
Y: F Rw U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F' Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw F'


----------



## kcl (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow, that PLL parity is nice..


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 19, 2014)

Brest said:


> I found this one by hand
> R' U' D R' U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R
> 
> also this case is conjugated Rperm
> F R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' F'





scottishcuber said:


> I like that one. Same case, y2 away: L' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' L



Okso I know this discussion is old, but these all seem inferior to just doing the R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 alg canceled with a u-perm, which I can do consistently in like 1.9.

Thoughts?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 19, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> Okso I know this discussion is old, but these all seem inferior to just doing the R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 alg canceled with a u-perm, which I can do consistently in like 1.9.
> 
> Thoughts?



I think I can probably do F (R-perm) F' quite fast, and it's regripless.

Also, 1.9 seems good for a 1LLL but not really for a ZBLL.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 19, 2014)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> alg - x r' U r' d2 r U' r' d2 r2 x' U' M' U2 M
> im Alaik Bhatia,username SpeedCuber71.im not sure if this algorithm already exists but i came up with this alg and another a perm alg(in another thread) while playing around with the cube. video showing it will be uploaded if im sure it doesnt already exist.



Yeah, that's a pretty common thing to come up with if you've ever played around with an A-perm. It's not commonly discussed because... well, it's not really fast. 

You might as well try to find good angles/rotations, L U' r U2 l' U l U2 x r2' (U M U2 M') (15h, 19q, 13s, 14e )

I haven't tried it much, but at least I can sub-2 it.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 19, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> *Sune + Z pll: * R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R



I use the inverse, but for that case I like: R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R U' R U' R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'll just add this here...

L U2 L U L' D L D' L U' D L2 U L2 D' L' U L'

F perm, bar on back.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 19, 2014)

rotationless inserts time!

*setup:* L' U' L U L' U2 L y'

*solution:* M' U R U2 R' U' R U r'

9 moves, or you could do a rotation + 7 moves insert.
pretty fun alg

=======================================================

*setup:* L' U' L U2 L' U L U2 y'

*solution:* r U' R' U R U r'

7 moves, pretty good


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I think I can probably do F (R-perm) F' quite fast, and it's regripless.
> 
> Also, 1.9 seems good for a 1LLL but not really for a ZBLL.



Wow, I just tried your alg, sub1.5 easy. Thanks!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 20, 2014)

Rather nice COLL, couldn't find it on the wiki or algdb

r U R' U R' F R F' R U' R' U R U2 r'


----------



## kcl (Jun 20, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Rather nice COLL, couldn't find it on the wiki or algdb
> 
> r U R' U R' F R F' R U' R' U R U2 r'



I'm going to try this, that's actually way good. Thanks.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 20, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Rather nice COLL, couldn't find it on the wiki or algdb
> 
> r U R' U R' F R F' R U' R' U R U2 r'





kclejeune said:


> I'm going to try this, that's actually way good. Thanks.



What about R2' D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U R U R' U R?


----------



## kcl (Jun 20, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> What about R2' D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U R U R' U R?



That's my current alg, but this one kinda flows. Idk, I'll have to mess with it more.


----------



## TDM (Jun 20, 2014)

R U R D R' U' R D' R2
Same ZBLL/COLL/OCLL as r U R' U' r' F R F' from a different angle, not sure if anyone knows it already (someone probably does though; it's take out pair, WV).


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> R U R D R' U' R D' R2
> Same ZBLL/COLL/OCLL as r U R' U' r' F R F' from a different angle, not sure if anyone knows it already (someone probably does though; it's take out pair, WV).



I use this and the mirror, it's really nice when cancelling into PLL.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> R U R D R' U' R D' R2
> Same ZBLL/COLL/OCLL as r U R' U' r' F R F' from a different angle, not sure if anyone knows it already (someone probably does though; it's take out pair, WV).





scottishcuber said:


> I use this and the mirror, it's really nice when cancelling into PLL.



Holy **** those algs are 10x faster than the regular ones... thanks!


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 22, 2014)

R' D R2 D' R2 U R2 D R2 D' R2 U' R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 26, 2014)

2nd Case execution F' L' f' L' f r U


----------



## Parity Case (Jun 26, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> rotationless inserts time!
> 
> *setup:* L' U' L U2 L' U L U2 y'
> 
> ...



Can be performed:
(L F' l' U) (R U r')

...I find that a little easier.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 2, 2014)

New J perm. I use it now
z D' R U' R2 D R' D' R2 (U D) R'

It's a rotated version of the 'standard' alg.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 2, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> New J perm. I use it now
> z D' R U' R2 D R' D' R2 (U D) R'
> 
> It's a rotated version of the 'standard' alg.



y2 position z U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U D


----------



## h2f (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm looking for rotationless insert of the case 36. I used y (UL' U' LU') 
y' (RUR') and I found on wiki d (R' U' R) d' (R U R') and it looks ok, but maybe there's something better. 






The same with case 35. There's U' l U' R U l' U R' insert on wiki and it looks ok but maybe something better?


----------



## Parity Case (Jul 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> y2 position z U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U D



Nice. I use essentially the same alg, but with no z-rotation at the start:

(L' U R' U2') (r B' r' U2) [l2 M']

...start with left thumb on down face, and use left index to push the U2'. This will leave your left pinky at DBL to help lift the B'. While doing the U2, regrip left hand with thumb on top to turn l2, and use left ring finger to do the M' . The cube should end up as though it has been rotated with x'

I like using these two angles too:

3bar on right side: x' U2 (l' U' l U2') (r' U r' F' r2)

3bar on front: R2 [U' D] (R2' U' R2 U) (R2' D' R2 U) R2'

...all 3 algs have a winding feeling to them that I like.


----------



## teller (Jul 2, 2014)

h2f said:


> I'm looking for rotationless insert of the case 36. I used y (UL' U' LU')
> y' (RUR') and I found on wiki d (R' U' R) d' (R U R') and it looks ok, but maybe there's something better.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 2, 2014)

h2f said:


> I'm looking for rotationless insert of the case 36. I used y (UL' U' LU')
> y' (RUR') and I found on wiki d (R' U' R) d' (R U R') and it looks ok, but maybe there's something better.
> 
> 
> ...


For the first I use RUR'URU'R' to extract the pair, which is super fast, and then d'L'UL to insert to FL. Also handy if you need to put it in another slot. Or rotationless, (U2)R'FRF'U2RUR'.

For the second, U'RUR' then d and insert at BR. Or rotationless, (U2)RUR'FR'F'R.


----------



## h2f (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank You teller and mark49152. You helped me a lot.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 3, 2014)

OLLCP - pure L, flips UB + UR

R2' U r2 U' r' U' r U r' U R' U2 R2 U M
r2 U r2' U' r U r' U' r U' r' U r2 U' r2

I know it can be done with two sunes, but I like these also


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 5, 2014)

R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U L' U L U' R U L' 
V perm.
For OH I guess.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 5, 2014)

Jperm variations:

A-perm
R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R'

U-perm
R U R' F' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' F R U' R'

G-perm
R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## darkstorm125 (Jul 5, 2014)

U-perm
R U2 R2' U' R U R U2' R' U' R' U R
R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2' R'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 5, 2014)

darkstorm125 said:


> U-perm
> R U2 R2' U' R U R U2' R' U' R' U R
> R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2' R'



I luv this algs


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Not sure if people already use this, but if you get the split f2l pair case (R U' R' for setup), you can perform partial edge control on it with 
(d') M L' U L U' M'

This alg can be easily done from the back and mirrored.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 9, 2014)

h2f said:


> I'm looking for rotationless insert of the case 36. I used y (UL' U' LU')
> y' (RUR') and I found on wiki d (R' U' R) d' (R U R') and it looks ok, but maybe there's something better.
> 
> 
> ...



For the first one, I just found this:
R U M U' M' U2 M U' (M' R')

The second one:
[U'] R U (R' M') U2 R U' R' U' M
or:
[U'] R U (R' M') U' R U2 R' U M


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 9, 2014)

R' F R F' r U2 R' U R U2 r'
J-perm CMLL


----------



## TDM (Jul 9, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> *r'* F R F' r U2 R' U R U2 *R'*
> *J-perm*


Something you can do with that alg 
I also just realised this is the alg I use on 2x2 for PBL, R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R', but done with some wide moves so it works on a 3x3. Interesting...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 11, 2014)

Z-perm:

(U) M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2

Found this while playing with misoriented centers.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 11, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Z-perm:
> 
> (U) M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2
> 
> Found this while playing with misoriented centers.


That's the one I use but with U instead of U'. One of my favourite PLLs.


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Z-perm:
> 
> (U) M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2
> 
> Found this while playing with misoriented centers.


Nice. M'/U' only and from a different angle to the regular one. I might learn this... but I also might not, knowing me.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 11, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Z-perm:
> 
> (U) M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2
> 
> Found this while playing with misoriented centers.


Yeah I use this. It's way better than the standard MU one, but it's surprisingly uncommon.


----------



## kcl (Jul 11, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Yeah I use this. It's way better than the standard MU one, but it's surprisingly uncommon.



I use both of them for AUF


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 15, 2014)

try to solve the last layer:

corners swap
R U R2 U R' U R2 U' R U' R2 U' R'
centers swap
U F B' R F' B U2 L2 D R' L B' L2
==========================
easiest nperm ever
R L U2 R' L'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 15, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> easiest nperm ever
> R L U2 R' L'



That's not an n perm


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 15, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> That's not an n perm



Yeah it is. It just swaps 2 pairs


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 15, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yeah it is. It just swaps 2 pairs



Oh, he's talking about solving just the LL without caring about F2L. Woops.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Alg for one of the Pi COLLs (also a pure swap)
(R U R' U') R' F R2 U R' U' (R U R' U') F'

Basically sexysledge+F doublesexy F'

Also surprisingly decent for OH!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 17, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Alg for one of the Pi COLLs (also a pure swap)
> (R U R' U') R' F R2 U R' U' (R U R' U') F'
> 
> Basically sexysledge+F doublesexy F'
> ...



This is pretty well known (I think), I still think RB Antisune- Niklas is faster for OH.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> This is pretty well known (I think), I still think RB Antisune- Niklas is faster for OH.



I couldn't find it on the speedsolving wiki. Oh well. Fun alg anyway.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 17, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I couldn't find it on the speedsolving wiki. Oh well. Fun alg anyway.



http://algdb.net/Set/COLL-PI/G4


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Jul 21, 2014)

*New OLL (Case 32 in Speedsolving)*

I hate the standard one, with that crummy B'. I found this one that goes much faster, and has enjoyable finger tricks as well.

Y M' U R U R' F' U' F R U' r'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 21, 2014)

Or you could use S R U R' U' R' F R f', I prefer the B one though. I also like: x' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' x


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 21, 2014)

Other options: F' L F L' U' L' U' L U L' U L / F R F' r U R' U R' U' R U' r'


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 4, 2014)

View attachment 4328

If BR is open, (U) F' R' U' R F


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 6, 2014)

N perm:
z U' R' (U D') R U' R2 D R' D' R2 (U D) R' U' R U


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> N perm:
> z U' R' (U D') R U' R2 D R' D' R2 (U D) R' U' R U


That's... _a good N perm!?_ The R' D' is slow for me but other than that I definitely prefer that to my old alg. I may actually switch to it.

E: that bit isn't slow any more, this might just be my new favourite fingertrick


----------



## mcw0805 (Aug 7, 2014)

Almost sexy, but ridiculously long V-perm: 

[R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'] [F triple sexy F'] (U')
basically two COLLs put together (H case). 

I wonder if anyone can do this under a sec. 

This alg is for fun... too long for speed solving.


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2014)

mcw0805 said:


> [R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'] [F triple sexy F'] (U')
> basically two COLLs put together (H case).
> 
> I wonder if anyone can do this under a sec.


25 TPS? I don't think anyone can do more than 20 TPS for more than like half a second. Yeah, it's too long for speedsolving 

I was doing stuff with the 2-flip r U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R, and I found:
R U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 r
which lets you flip two other edges, by conjugating with M. But people probably know this already. Then I found if you don't do any wide moves:
R U R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R
You get a RU U perm which is actually good and regripless. I hadn't seen this alg before... but someone else probably knows about it already.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> R U R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R
> You get a RU U perm which is actually good and regripless. I hadn't seen this alg before... but someone else probably knows about it already.


Wow, that's nice...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 7, 2014)

(M U')*4 flips UB, UR, DF and DB


----------



## Chree (Aug 7, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> (M U')*4 flips UB, UR, DF and DB



This is already known. But an application: if you do [(M' U')*4 z' y']*3 you get a superflip. I chose to memorize that as opposed to the 20 move solution on cube20.org.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 8, 2014)

Chree said:


> This is already known. But an application: if you do [(M' U')*4 z' y']*3 you get a superflip. I chose to memorize that as opposed to the 20 move solution on cube20.org.



super!


----------



## TDM (Aug 8, 2014)

Chree said:


> This is already known. But an application: if you do [(M' U')*4 *z' y'*]*3 you get a superflip. I chose to memorize that as opposed to the 20 move solution on cube20.org.


I use [(M' U')*4 *x y*]*3... does the same thing in the end, but rotates the cube differently.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> I use [(M' U')*4 *x y*]*3... does the same thing in the end, but rotates the cube differently.



I do [(M U')4 z' x]3


----------



## Renslay (Aug 8, 2014)

I do [(M' U)4 x y']3...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 8, 2014)

another supah flip:

[F (U r U' r')3 (U R U' R')3 F' x2]2


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 9, 2014)

COLL #4 on the Wiki:



Triple Sledgehammer, Triple Sexy 

(R' F R F')*3 (R U R' U')*3


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 9, 2014)

Found this on accident. Does anyone use it?

CLL: Pi F (Inverse H F)
(y') R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R'


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 9, 2014)

Rnewms said:


> Found this on accident. Does anyone use it?
> 
> CLL: Pi F (Inverse H F)
> (y') R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R'



Yeah. Everyone.


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 9, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Yeah. Everyone.



Oh. I've only seen R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R and the wiki algs.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 9, 2014)

Rnewms said:


> Oh. I've only seen R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R and the wiki algs.



That's literally the mirror. I know both as they work at different angles.

That alg is the same as L F' L' F L' U L U L' U L.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 10, 2014)

jperm variation: adj 2flip + corner permutation

r U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' r'


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 16, 2014)

R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R' U' F' 
R' U2 R U R' U R F R U R' U' F'
pretty good as OLLCP?


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R' U' F'
> R' U2 R U R' U R F R U R' U' F'
> pretty good as OLLCP?



Didn't feliks use this in one of his example solve videos?


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Didn't feliks use this in one of his example solve videos?



I don't know about that, but I assume it's known. I just came up with it messing around.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 19, 2014)

another jperm variation
r U r' F' R U R' U' R' F R r U' r'
opposite edges flip + adjacent corner swap


----------



## Chree (Aug 19, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I don't know about that, but I assume it's known. I just came up with it messing around.



After seeing Felix use them in his walkthru vid, I started using those for OH... just because the "standard" alg uses wide turns which I still have trouble with for OH. But I'm pretty adept at S/AS and FRU move combos. It was just what I needed. So I think it's pretty useful to have them on this thread. Thanks for adding them.

Anyone else use these algs for F2L? I found them first on Petrus' site for suggested solutions to Step 4.

R' U2 R' U' R' U' R U2 R
R U2 R U R U R' U2 R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 20, 2014)

Chree said:


> After seeing Felix use them in his walkthru vid, I started using those for OH... just because the "standard" alg uses wide turns which I still have trouble with for OH. But I'm pretty adept at S/AS and FRU move combos. It was just what I needed. So I think it's pretty useful to have them on this thread. Thanks for adding them.


They are also here. Personally I already knew these cases, but I'm sure it's a useful video for some people.


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 27, 2014)

(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, -5)/

First four twists of a square-1 scramble that I got a few weeks ago. Thought it was pretty interesting haha.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2014)

The edge flipping alg (R U R' F R' F' R) used in big cubes solves a F2L case pretty nicely.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 27, 2014)

R U2 R' U2 l' U R' D' R' D R' U'. Pretty good ZBLL? Not sure if there is a better alg, I just found this nice and other than the first D' it's pretty smooth as well as being optimal. You could also rotate after the second U2 and finish of the wide Antisune, which is how I think I'll do it for OH.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 28, 2014)

r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F 

found by hand


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 29, 2014)

This may have been posted before, but I'm surprised at how very few people know it.
OLL 1: R U' R2 D' r U' r' D R2 U R'
OLL 2: R U' R2 D' r U r' D R2 U R'

They're both quite easy to sub 1 (at least I think they are)


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 29, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> OLL 1: R U' R2 D' r U' r' D R2 U R'
> OLL 2: R U' R2 D' r U r' D R2 U R'



Thanks. I hadn't cared to know dot algs until these.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 29, 2014)

Following up on my last (?) post, a 5x5 edge pairing case:

[2r' 3r' U' 3r: [R',F][R,U']] = 2r' 3r' U' 3r R' F R F' R U' R' U 3r' U 3r 2r
[2r 3r2' U' 3r: [R,U'][R',F]] = 2r 3r2' U' 3r R U' R' U R' F R F' 3r' U 3r2 2r'

Not listed all variants (12 for 3 edges in LL I think, not considering edges in slots), might try to figure out a few more so that it's easy to setup to at least one of them.


----------



## elrog (Sep 5, 2014)

This was requested in The "Redquest an Alg" Thread. I decided I'd post it here as well.



Spoiler: Optimal Tripod Edge Algs



If all 3 edges are permuted correctly, rotate about UFR so that the misoriented edges are in the U layer
If one edge is permuted correctly, rotate about UFR so that it is in the RF position
If no edges are permuted correctly, rotate about UFR so that the edges are oriented (if possible)

Remember, you can use mirrors or inverses of the alg to affect the corners differently or create cancelations. I tried to get an algorithm for each case that starts/ends with U, R, and to aid in cancelations.
______________________________________________________________________________________

Case 1: Note that an optimal J-perm is also 10 moves (HTM) + AUF





U R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R2
______________________________________________________________________________________

Case 2:




U' R U' B U B' U R'
(R U' R' U) (R' F R F')

______________________________________________________________________________________

Case 3:




R' L F' R F' R' F' R F2 L'
______________________________________________________________________________________

Case 4:




R F R' D B R' B' D' F'

Case 5:




F' R' F D' L' F L D R
______________________________________________________________________________________

Case 6:




(U' R U R')

Case 7:




(R U' R' U)
______________________________________________________________________________________

Case 8:




U F' L F' L' F2 U'
F R' F' R2 U' R' U
F R' F' R2 U' R' U

Case 9:




U F2 L F L' F U'
U' R U R2 F R F'
F' U F U2 R U R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 6, 2014)

U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' 

Multislot case.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 7, 2014)

As it transpires, learning full OLLCP for the sune lightning bolt case (usually solved with wide sune) is pretty easy, I can't decide whether it's worth the extra moves though...

Pure: r U R' U R U2' r'
Right swap: F R' F' R U2 R U2' R'
Back swap: L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F
Left swap: R U' R' U' F' U2 F U2 R U2 R' -or- R U' L' U R' U L U F R U2 R' U' F' -or-
L U' R' U L' U' R U F U R U' R' F' (can't decide which one I like the most, or dislike the least )
Front swap: (y2) R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U' R' F R F' -or- F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U R U2 R'
Diag swap: R' U2 R U R' U R U' F R U R' U' F'


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F
> 
> found by hand


I guess this is an old alg used by Aron Puddy Mathew for BLD. I found on his site.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I accidentally deleted my post of this but luckily I had the alg saved. So I'll repost it.

F2 U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 F

ZBLL algorithm for this  case derived from a G perm. Seems fingertrickable.
Alternatively,

R2 U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 F
Cubeexplorer says it's optimal too.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 18, 2014)

R U R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2, for this case.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 21, 2014)

z F' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' F

x' R2 U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R'

J perm derivatives for some 1LLL cases.


----------



## elrog (Sep 24, 2014)

I was looking for a CMLL for CLL U B and couldn't find anything on the wiki, but thanks to some messing around on cube explorer, I have this: R U R' U R' F2 R F' U r' F2 R F'.


----------



## Brest (Sep 24, 2014)

elrog said:


> I was looking for a CMLL for CLL U B and couldn't find anything on the wiki, but thanks to some messing around on cube explorer, I have this: R U R' U R' F2 R F' U r' F' R F'



That alg has a mistake.
If it's the case I think you mean, try this:
F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F'


----------



## elrog (Sep 24, 2014)

That is the correct case, and I fixed my mistake. I didn't see that alg on the wiki either. That alg is better than the others I've tried, but I still prefer mine.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 30, 2014)

R' U2 R' B2 D' r U2 r' D B2 R2, Execution for this case.
And R2 D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R for this case


----------



## TDM (Sep 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> R' U2 R' B2 D' r U2 r' D B2 R2, Execution for this case.


are you sure that's a case?


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> are you sure that's a case?



Fixed.


----------



## Chree (Sep 30, 2014)

Playing around with some common triggers and found this... not bad for OLLCP, OLL-34:

R U2 (R'2 F R F') (R U' R' U') (R' F R F')

Edit:
Playing some more. Big Lightning diag-swap. R U2 (R'2 F R F') (R U' R' U') (r R' U R U' r')


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 1, 2014)

OLS, way better than what I was using before: R' u' R U' R U R' u R


----------



## lachose (Oct 1, 2014)

Chree said:


> Playing around with some common triggers and found this... not bad for OLLCP, OLL-34:
> 
> R U2 (R'2 F R F') (R U' R' U') (R' F R' F')
> 
> ...


First alg : the last R' is an R. But nice one ! For this I prefer R' U2' R2 U R'2 U R U2 R' F R F' (which is a bit shorter btw) though 

Second alg : What about F R U R' U' F' + Sune ?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 1, 2014)

lachose said:


> Second alg : What about F R U R' U' F' + Sune ?



Awesome!


----------



## TDM (Oct 10, 2014)

L r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' U L'


----------



## lachose (Oct 10, 2014)

Awesome !


----------



## Chree (Oct 10, 2014)

lachose said:


> First alg : the last R' is an R. But nice one ! For this I prefer R' U2' R2 U R'2 U R U2 R' F R F' (which is a bit shorter btw) though
> 
> Second alg : What about F R U R' U' F' + Sune ?



First: Fixed! Thanks
Second: Yeah... FRUR'U'F+Sune = way better. Duh.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 11, 2014)

U perm. Probably not as fast as the standard Algs but still cool
r U M U R' U' M' U R U2 r'


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2014)

f' L2 f2 R2 f' x' R' F2 L' U L U' F2 R x, kinda terrible. Does anyone have anything better.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> f' L2 f2 R2 f' x' R' F2 L' U L U' F2 R x, kinda terrible. Does anyone have anything better.



Just hacked this up:
x U R D' R' U' l R D' R' U2 R D R' U2 B R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Just hacked this up:
> x U R D' R' U' l R D' R' U2 R D R' U2 B R'



Awesome, how did you find it?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Awesome, how did you find it?



I generated it in insertion finder because that ZBLL case has all the edges solved, and the corners were set up in a way where I only needed 2 comms to solve them. From there, I just picked the first pair of comms that looked reasonably easy to optimize for speed.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 13, 2014)

R U R' U2 F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U R'
R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R L' U R' U' R L  for OH. I do intend to find OH alts for as many cases as possible.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 13, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Just hacked this up:
> x U R D' R' U' l R D' R' U2 R D R' U2 B R'





Bindedsa said:


> f' L2 f2 R2 f' x' R' F2 L' U L U' F2 R x, kinda terrible. Does anyone have anything better.



Why not y2, Niklas, A perm? It's the same length as Jay's, and pretty familiar, and pretty nice to fingertrick.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 13, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Why not y2, Niklas, A perm? It's the same length as Jay's, and pretty familiar, and pretty nice to fingertrick.



I find them pretty much equal in terms of time and Jay's is better for OH, so I'm going to stick with it. It's also very easy to memorize, not as easy as yours but not difficult.

R U2 R' y' U' R' U' R U R2 F R F' R
and the inverse
R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U R U y R U2 R'


----------



## Chree (Oct 14, 2014)

F2L:

R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U R

F/B Mirror, as notated by CLLsmooth:

l U' R U R'2 F R F' l'

I've been doing that one like: l U' R U R' l U R U' R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 14, 2014)

R U2 R' U' R U L' U R' U' L R U2 R'
and FB mirror, inverse and inverse FB mirror, too lazy to type it up.
also: R' U' R U' R' U' R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U
And the FB mirror, or inverse if you prefer.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 14, 2014)

In my opinion better Ja Perm:

U' R2' F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2'

I want some people faster people to tell me if it's good or not.

It's hard to execute but as soon as you figure out a good way it's good.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 14, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> In my opinion better Ja Perm:
> 
> U' R2' F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U R2'
> 
> ...


Look at these
, far better if you ask me.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 19, 2014)

Some 1LLL some of these are probably pretty well known:
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R' F2 r U r' F R
F U R U' F' r U R' U' r'
F' U' L' U F R' F' L F R 
r' U' l' U2 R U R' U2 l U r
S R U R' U' R' F R f'
F R U' R' U2 R U R' F'

All pretty easy to recognize.

Edit: forgot these
R' F R F' U2 R l U' R' U l'
x' R U' R' U x' U2 R2 F R F' R
M' U' M U r U' r' U' r U r' U r U r'
M U M' U' r' U r U r' U' r U' r' U' r

Btw, these are just 1LLL that I like but don't fit into any other common alg set.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Some multislot thing. It's self inverse too
R U' F U2 F' U R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 20, 2014)

some more 1LLL:
F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F'
x' U' F' l' U2 R U R' U2 l F U
R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'
R' U' R U R' U R f R f' R' U' R
L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U x' U' M' U' R U r' U r
r' U' r U' R' U M U x U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> some more 1LLL:
> F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F'
> x' U' F' l' U2 R U R' U2 l F U
> R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R'
> ...



The first one is actually a really nice OLL alg, far better than the one I'm currently using(always hated that case). So thanks for that!


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 20, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> The first one is actually a really nice OLL alg, far better than the one I'm currently using(always hated that case). So thanks for that!



I don't think it's better than: F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I don't think it's better than: F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2



Funny, that's the one I used up until now. To be honest it's not really the alg itself that I dislike, but rather I always had problems with execution in solves.


Btw are you actually using ZBLL now everytime you can?


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 20, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> Btw are you actually using ZBLL now everytime you can?


Not the sunes, my recognition is not good enough for them to be worth it.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 20, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> In my opinion best Ja Perm: x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2



It's God tier. Try it out.



Bindedsa said:


> I don't think it's better than: F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2



Yeah I regrip to awkwardly for after the F R' F. I don't pause during the F U R alg.



Bindedsa said:


> Some 1LLL, these are just 1LLL that I like.



I like this one for a wide anti-sune(man in a chair) and I recognize the opp colour bars. It is just two OLLs, EO to side anti-sune. Really easy to recognize. Popped up a few times for me already. 

f R U R' U' f' R U2 R' U' R U' R' or even y2 F U R U' R' F' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'

We need to start a 1LLL database. Once Stachu puts a LL image on the set. I think I will start adding some



Bindedsa said:


> Some 1LLL
> R' F R F' U2 R l U' R' U l'
> x' R U' R' U x' U2 R2 F R F' R



I LOVE these two


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Bindedsa said:
> 
> 
> > x' R U' R' U x' U2 R2 F R F' R
> ...


That isnt very 1LLL...


----------



## KevinG (Oct 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> That isnt very 1LLL...


The 2nd x' has to be a x ;D


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 22, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I like this one for a wide anti-sune(man in a chair) and I recognize the opp colour bars. It is just two OLLs, EO to side anti-sune. Really easy to recognize. Popped up a few times for me already.
> 
> f R U R' U' f' R U2 R' U' R U' R' or even y2 F U R U' R' F' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'


similar recognition and also nice: R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' And mirror: R' U2 l U' R U l' U R' U R


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 26, 2014)

S' R U' R' S R U2 R'
ZBLS case?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> S' R U' R' S R U2 R'
> ZBLS case?



F R' F' R U2 R U' R'


----------



## plechoss (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice 1LLL case: r U' r' U' r U r' U2 r' D' r U' r' D r U'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 27, 2014)

plechoss said:


> Nice 1LLL case: r U' r' U' r U r' U2 r' D' r U' r' D r U'
> View attachment 4655



Nice alg. I like the inverse as well. U r' D' r U r' D r U2 r U' r' U r U r'


----------



## Brest (Oct 28, 2014)

plechoss said:


> Nice 1LLL case: r U' r' U' r U r' U2 r' D' r U' r' D r U'
> View attachment 4655



Nice! I found this a while ago:

r' U' R' F R U2 r2' F r U' r U' r


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 28, 2014)

1LLL case: R U R' U R U2 R' F' L' U' L U F

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=(R_U_R-_U_R_U2_R-_F-_U-_L-_U_L_F)-&alg=R_U_R-_U_R_U2_R-_F-_U-_L-_U_L_F


plechoss said:


> Nice 1LLL case: r U' r' U' r U r' U2 r' D' r U' r' D r U'
> View attachment 4655



I always just do L F (J perm) F' L'


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 31, 2014)

Some stuff:
ZBLL
R U R' U R' U' R U R U2 R' U' L U2 R' U' R U2 L'
Tripod
R' U2 R U R' U F R U R' U' F' U R
R' U' F U R U' R' F' U' R U' R' U2 R
R U2 R' U' F' U' F U R U2 R'
R U2' R' U' F' U F U R U2' R'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
F R2 U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R' F'
B' U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' l U
(Some of the ones I found are on Ben's list or I think Ben's are far better so I'm not gonna type up. Check here if your interested)
Other 1LLL
R2 F R F' R U2 F R' U R U2 R' U' R U F'


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 3, 2014)

Cool F2L algs:

R U R' F D R' u' R'
and the inverse:
R u R u' R' y R U R'


----------



## TomTom (Nov 8, 2014)

*Different OLL28*

i was doing a random solve, and accidentally found something. a different way to do oll28, which may not be the best, but is very simple, is M R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R r with the L shape on the right. Does anyone actually use this?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 8, 2014)

Ew. What could be simpler than (M' U M) U2 (M' U M)?


----------



## TomTom (Nov 8, 2014)

i never said it was good, but if people aren't very good with a lot of m slices, it could be better


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2014)

1LLL case: (U) F U' R2 D R' U R D' R2 U F'

To solve its mirror, just perform the same alg, but the middle U is now U'

EDIT: (U2) F R2 U R' U' D R D' R D R2 D' F'


----------



## lachose (Nov 11, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> EDIT: (U2) F R2 U R' U' D R D' R D R2 D' F'



R' F U R U' R2' F' R2 U R' U' R


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2014)

lachose said:


> R' F U R U' R2' F' R2 U R' U' R



It's a different 1LLL case.


----------



## lachose (Nov 11, 2014)

You're right, my bad ! 
That being said, it can be a nice 1LLL too


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 12, 2014)

OLLCPs:
R U' R2 D' r U r' D R2 U R'
R U' R2 D' r U' r' D R2 U R'

ZBLL:
R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' EDIT: oh, this was pretty well known

EDIT: 1LLL
R' U R U' R2 F R2 U R' U' F' R and it's mirror, R U' R' U R2 B' R2 U' R U B R'

R' F R F' U2 R2 B' R' B R' U' I really like the sort of strange fingertrick for this

F U R2 D R D' R U' R' F' R F' U2 F You could also rotate to insert the F2L pair at the end of the alg

R U' L' U R' U2 L F R U R' F'


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 12, 2014)

TomTom said:


> i never said it was good, but if people aren't very good with a lot of m slices, it could be better



http://algdb.net/Set/OLL/OLL 28


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Loving My New V-Perm!*

Here is my new V-Perm:R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U L' U L U' R U L' ITS 3-GEN WOOO
Post yours down below and compare yours with others!


----------



## NooberCuber (Nov 13, 2014)

I use this one

R' U R' (y) U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

but i'll have to try that one


----------



## Deathranger999 (Nov 13, 2014)

I used to use the inverse of this algorithm from a different orientation, until I switched to the "standard" Vperm.


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2014)

2180161 said:


> Here is my new V-Perm:R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U L' U L U' R U L' ITS 3-GEN WOOO
> Post yours down below and compare yours with others!


I also use a 3-gen V perm:
R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2' D R2
Some other people use inverses/mirrors of this alg too. Looking on algdb.net, mark has uploaded your alg, but rotated, which I prefer to yours (and maybe even mine...):
z D' R2 D R2' U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 14, 2014)

A certain 2GLL.

R U R D R2 D2 R U R' D2 R2 D' R' U2 R'


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 14, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Ew. What could be simpler than (M' U M) U2 (M' U M)?



r U R' U' M U R U' R', perhaps?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Some OLS kind of cases
R U' R' D' R' D R U2 R' D' R D

R2 U R' U R U2 R' U' R"

F2 R U' R' U2 R U R' F2


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 7, 2014)

r' U' R2 U' R2 U2 r OLS I've been using for a while, figured I'd post it.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> r' U' R2 U' R2 U2 r OLS I've been using for a while, figured I'd post it.



The inverse of that alg seems to be more useful. I might actually start using it.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 12, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> The inverse of that alg seems to be more useful. I might actually start using it.



Already on the  speedsolving wiki, I only use it as ZBLS.

1LLL: F R' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'. I noticed that when I got this case I was doing sexysledge twice with the T perm, which does the same as doing the inverse of sexysledge so I got this, pretty easy to recognize.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Already on the  speedsolving wiki, I only use it as ZBLS.
> 
> 1LLL: F R' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'. I noticed that when I got this case I was doing sexysledge twice with the T perm, which does the same as doing the inverse of sexysledge so I got this, pretty easy to recognize.



How do you get alg.cubing.net to set up the alg without actually writing down the inverse alg into the setup space?


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> How do you get alg.cubing.net to set up the alg without actually writing down the inverse alg into the setup space?


You see where it says moves? Click there and select algorithm or just add "&type=alg" to the end of your URL.

Just found this:
r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r U' r2 U' r2 U r', The result of some playing around, its an OLLCP cancelled into an OLL. Glad to find something pretty good for that case, the amount of 1LLL cases I know is starting to get pretty considerable.

Edit: Oh, and this one: r' U r U r2 D' r U' r' D r2, another one I've known for a while and not posted, I really should compile these somewhere.

Last thing:

z r R' y' x r' R r R' y' R F R' r', My skewb pure peanut alg. I use this notation. Finger tricks are pretty weird.


----------



## TDM (Dec 12, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 1LLL: F R' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'. I noticed that when I got this case I was doing sexysledge twice with the T perm, which does the same as doing the inverse of sexysledge so I got this, pretty easy to recognize.


I sometimes use:
[y] R U2 R' U' R U' R' r' U2 R U R' U r
or
[y] R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 l' U2 L U L' U l
for this OLLCP, and it solves that 1lLL too.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> I sometimes use:
> [y] R U2 R' U' R U' R' r' U2 R U R' U r
> or
> [y] R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 l' U2 L U L' U l
> for this OLLCP, and it solves that 1lLL too.


Better and easy to mirror.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 16, 2014)

R U R' U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R U R U' R', Ridiculously fast, probably worth it just as an OLLCP. If not it's still very easy to recognize as a 1LLL. Also: R' F R U R' U' F' U R U R U' R' as VLS?


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 16, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> You see where it says moves? Click there and select algorithm or just add "&type=alg" to the end of your URL.
> 
> Last thing:
> 
> z r R' y' x r' R r R' y' R F R' r', My skewb pure peanut alg. I use this notation. Finger tricks are pretty weird.



I recommend l r' l' r f r' l r l' f'  It's a commutator found by Robert Yau.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 17, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> I recommend l r' l' r f r' l r l' f'  It's a commutator found by Robert Yau.


Do you do it regripless? I don't see how I could get that faster than mine, also in a solve you'll have to do a z2/x2.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 18, 2014)

Came up with this oll alg
R U2 R' M' U' R U' R' U M
10 mover just like the standard one. 2 moves cancelled with the OLS case after taking out f2l.


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 18, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Came up with this oll alg
> R U2 R' M' U' R U' R' U M
> 10 mover just like the standard one. 2 moves cancelled with the OLS case after taking out f2l.



me gusta


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 18, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> me gusta


Cookie for this one atleast please. 
R U2 R' L' U' L U' R U' R' L' U2 L 
Two corner twist, perfect for oh.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 18, 2014)

I came up with this OLL algorithm for a T OLL: L' U R' U' L R U2 R' U' R

Here is the algorithm shown as an animation: http://alg.cubing.net/?alg=L-_U_R-_U-_L_R_U2_R-_U-_R&setup=R-_U_R_U2-_R-_L-_U_R_U-_L

I think it's a pretty good alg for the front angle.


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> I came up with this OLL algorithm for a T OLL: L' U R' U' L R U2 R' U' R


I think it would be better for COLL than OLL. R' U' R' D' R U R' D R2 might be better for OLL from that AUF.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 19, 2014)

I figured out a pretty neat F2L algorithm from just messing around. It is Case #03 here: http://www.cubewhiz.com/f2l.php
I don't know if someone already uses it or it's completely new.

F' R U R' U' R' F' R

It's can be executed pretty fast, and I think it's faster or as fast as the algorithm listed on the site.


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 19, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> I figured out a pretty neat F2L algorithm from just messing around. It is Case #03 here: http://www.cubewhiz.com/f2l.php
> I don't know if someone already uses it or it's completely new.
> 
> F' R U R' U' R' F' R
> ...



U' (sledgehammer) R U R' is even faster methinks


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> F' R U R' U' R' F' R


Unfortunately, it isn't new. It's definitely a good alg though; it's my favourite for that case. It does have the disadvantage that you can't do it for a back slot though.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 20, 2014)

Puretwist OLLs:
r U2 R' U' R U' r' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
r' U2 R U R' U r R U R' U R U2 R'
Inverses also, but I don't find them easy to recognize.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Puretwist OLLs:
> r U2 R' U' R U' r' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
> r' U2 R U R' U r R U R' U R U2 R'
> Inverses also, but I don't find them easy to recognize.



Are you going to learn all 57 pure twist cases?


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Are you going to learn all 57 pure twist cases?



No, Just found this messing around. It's easy to recognize and an okay case, my only requirements for a 1LLL.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> No, Just found this messing around. It's easy to recognize and an okay case, my only requirements for a 1LLL.


Aww. Are you going to learn any more 1LLL sets apart from ZBLL and tripod?


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Aww. Are you going to learn any more 1LLL sets apart from ZBLL and tripod?



I still haven't finished tripod. Right now I'm learning KK for skewb, which I'm about half way done 34/64. Maybe after that I will and I still have a few ELLs to learn, but I don't ever get 0 edges oriented unless I miss a F2L skip and I know all non-4flip cases, so I would only learn it to say I know it.

I am still constantly learning 1LLLs by playing around with combing algs and things like that, but I won't be specifically genning algs for a while.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I still haven't finished tripod. Right now I'm learning KK for skewb, which I'm about half way done 34/64. Maybe after that I will and I still have a few ELLs to learn, but I don't ever get 0 edges oriented unless I miss a F2L skip and I know all non-4flip cases, so I would only learn it to say I know it.
> 
> I am still constantly learning 1LLLs by playing around with combing algs and things like that, but I won't be specifically genning algs for a while.


Do you have an estimate of how many LL cases you can one look?


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 20, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Do you have an estimate of how many LL cases you can one look?



Nope, but it's atleast 600.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Nope, but it's atleast 600.



WHAAAT


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> WHAAAT



That number seemed low to me.


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> WHAAAT


If you know he knows full ZBLL, 600 shouldn't be that surprising. That's ~500 algs, then knowing PLL is ~20, then knowing when your OLLs will skip is another 50. That's 570 already, so an extra 30 after that isn't that surprising.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> If you know he knows full ZBLL, 600 shouldn't be that surprising. That's ~500 algs, then knowing PLL is ~20, then knowing when your OLLs will skip is another 50. That's 570 already, so an extra 30 after that isn't that surprising.



whoops yes my brain automatically thought 493 is approximately 400 



How often do you find yourself using 1LLL instead of 2LLL? 1 in 4? 1 in 10?


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> How often do you find yourself using 1LLL instead of 2LLL? 1 in 4? 1 in 10?


1/5 maybe, mostly ZBLL.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 1/5 maybe, mostly ZBLL.



The probability of ZBLL is 1/4 no? Plus you use sledgehammer for edge control so it should be more than 1/4? Oh my this is going off topic though

EDIT: I have a feeling that I'm terribly wrong on this...


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> The probability of ZBLL is 1/4 no? Plus you use sledgehammer for edge control so it should be more than 1/4? Oh my this is going off topic though



1/8 and I'm still not using all of the sunes.


F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R'. Just used it in a solve, so I figured I'd post it. Finally started putting these in one place, looks like I know more way than I thought, but that always seems to be true when your not keeping track.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 21, 2014)

Easy 1LLL cases. 
Recognition: LL is fully permutated.

R' U' R U' R' U2 R r U2 R' U' R U' r'
r U R' U R U2 r' R' U2 R U R' U R


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 22, 2014)

R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'. ZBLL?

R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F' OLLCP? 1LLL?


----------



## Egide (Dec 22, 2014)

For the ZBLL there's also this alg which might be faster R' U' R U R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 22, 2014)

I randomly came up with an alg for the U perm both A and B variants from just messing around. I'm pretty sure this is already known.

U(b): M' U2 M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M

This is how it looks like: http://alg.cubing.net/?alg=M-_U2_M_U_M-_U2_M_U_M-_U2_M&setup=M-_U2-_M_U-_M-_U2-_M_U-_M-_U2-_M

U(a): M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M

This is how it looks like http://alg.cubing.net/?alg=M-_U2_M_U-_M-_U2_M_U-_M-_U2_M&setup=M-_U2-_M_U_M-_U2-_M_U_M-_U2-_M


----------



## Chree (Dec 22, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> I randomly came up with an alg for the U perm both A and B variants from just messing around. I'm pretty sure this is already known.
> 
> U(b): M' U2 M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M
> 
> ...



Probably known, yeah... but, eh; new to me. Though you might be interested in the "standard" {M,U} U-perms. They're more efficient:
Ua: M2 U M U2 M' U M2 
Ub: M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 

Be sure to check the wiki or algdb.net or something like that. This will help you avoid posting known algs. At least a couple of times I've seen you post old stuff... or the inverses or really old stuff that accomplish the same goal but wind up being less fingertrick friendly. Props for exploring the cube on your own, though. I imagine that'll help you down the road.


----------



## bodolawale (Dec 22, 2014)

what is zbbl


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

bodolawale said:


> what is zbbl


Do you mean ZBLL?


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

For the bowtie OLL, I do x U R' U' r x' U R U' R'. The rotations make the alg flow better. Using F instead of rotating and doing U for the first half is a little more awkward


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok thanks. Next time I come up with an alg, I'll check it on the wiki and algdb.net to see if they're original first.

I've heard about the {M, U} U perms and I've tried them but I use the {R, U} ones because I find it hard to perform the M clockwise moves.


----------



## Chree (Dec 22, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> I've heard about the {M, U} U perms and I've tried them but I use the {R, U} ones because I find it hard to perform the M clockwise moves.



Same here. A lot of people wind up executing "M" like r' R or R r' instead of flicking the M layer backwards. As a for instance: Jayden Mcneill put together a video of all his PLLs with execution, and he uses R/r combos instead of M for those U perms. Check it out.

http://youtu.be/J_738z7xYeM


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 22, 2014)

Chree said:


> Same here. A lot of people wind up executing "M" like r' R or R r' instead of flicking the M layer backwards. As a for instance: Jayden Mcneill put together a video of all his PLLs with execution, and he uses R/r combos instead of M for those U perms. Check it out.
> 
> http://youtu.be/J_738z7xYeM



I meant like at 3:05 of the video, where he pulls his ring finger up and pushes the M layer down. It's that reaching that is kind of awkward and uncomfortable for me. I guess it just comes down to practice.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> I meant like at 3:05 of the video, where he pulls his ring finger up and pushes the M layer down. It's that reaching that is kind of awkward and uncomfortable for me. I guess it just comes down to practice.



Or personal preference.


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> I meant like at 3:05 of the video, where he pulls his ring finger up and pushes the M layer down. It's that reaching that is kind of awkward and uncomfortable for me. I guess it just comes down to practice.


I use the same fingertrick for that M move (but different fingertricks for the M2s), and I don't find it that uncomfortable. But I use a smaller cube (54.5mm), which might make it easier.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2014)

AoLong or WeiLong (Or maybe the FangShi (in which case that'd be a typo (it's 54.6)))


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

Matt11111 said:


> AoLong or WeiLong (Or maybe the FangShi (in which case that'd be a typo (it's 54.6)))


The MoYu.


Spoiler



SHUANGREN! IT'S THE SHUANGREN!
seriously, can people please call the ShuangRen the Shuangren, or I'll start to call every MoYu cube 'the MoYu'...


Spoiler



oh and btw, I use an AoLong


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> I use the same fingertrick for that M move (but different fingertricks for the M2s), and I don't find it that uncomfortable. But I use a smaller cube (54.5mm), which might make it easier.



I think it's because of the size maybe, both the cube and my hands. My Moyu Weilong is 57mm counterpart so it may be too big.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 23, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Do you do it regripless? I don't see how I could get that faster than mine, also in a solve you'll have to do a z2/x2.



I do it without any regrip ( something like R L' R' L F' L' R L R' F). I can do it in ~1.00


----------



## kcl (Dec 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> Unfortunately, it isn't new. It's definitely a good alg though; it's my favourite for that case. It does have the disadvantage that you can't do it for a back slot though.



I tend to use something like R2 U R U' R' U' R' U' R U R' for that case in the back.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 24, 2014)

R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R

2-2 swap of pairs, not too useful (I guess you could use it to multislot the 2 edges) but it's fun to execute.


----------



## TDM (Dec 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R
> 
> 2-2 swap of pairs, not too useful (I guess you could use it to multislot the 2 edges) but it's fun to execute.


This is almost really useful for ZZ... but U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 is better imo.


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2014)

Another F2L alg: R2 U2' R2' F R2 F' U2' R' U R'


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Another F2L alg: R2 U2' R2' F R2 F' U2' R' U R'



Is the F' executed with the ring finger?

It feels so good to execute that alg. It just flows so smoothly.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 26, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> Is the F' executed with the ring finger?
> 
> It feels so good to execute that alg. It just flows so smoothly.



Has a R2' U2 F R2 F' U2' R' U R' feel.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 26, 2014)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> I do it without any regrip ( something like R L' R' L F' L' R L R' F). I can do it in ~1.00



Well, I'll practice it, is it possible for you to make a vid?


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> Is the F' executed with the ring finger?


Yeah, that's how I do it.


Lazy Einstein said:


> Has a R2' U2 F R2 F' U2' R' U R' feel.


I found it using that alg. It's R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 to swap FR/BR, then your R2' U2 F R2 F' U2' R' U R' to flip the edge.

R2 U2 R2 *U2 R2 R2 U2* F R2 F' U2' R' U R' -> R2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U2' R' U R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 26, 2014)

F R' F' R U S' R U' R' S

Solves a terrible dot OLL case. It's the inverse of the alg another dot case (as far as I know only teller west and I use this alg). I may actually switch to this 

EDIT: I realised it's mirror is already on algdb but in a weird wide-turn version. Still cool


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> F R' F' R U S' R U R' S
> 
> Solves a terrible dot OLL case. It's the inverse of the alg another dot case (as far as I know only teller west and I use this alg). I may actually switch to this
> 
> EDIT: I realised it's mirror is already on algdb but in a weird wide-turn version. Still cool


Doesn't work.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Doesn't work.



Oops last U should be U'. Edited


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Oops last U should be U'. Edited


I don't really like it  I think the normal R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' is better.

ZBLL/COLL/OP alg:
R' U r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 M

Y perm: F R U r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' R' F'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> ZBLL/COLL/OP alg:
> *R' U r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 M*



Nice alg
What do you think about this version? M' U2 l' U R' U' l R U2' r' U' R


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Nice alg
> What do you think about this version? M' U2 l' U R' U' l R U2' r' U' R


I like it, the regrip is a bit slower imo.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 27, 2014)

I have an algorithm I found by messing around once again, this time it's the first WVLS case here: http://algdb.net/Set/WVLS

I have an alg from the back (if you do a y2): L F L' U' L U L F' L2

I actually found it by doing the mirror: R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2

Pretty fingertrick friendly and I haven't seen it on the site anywhere so I'm assuming it's a new alg. Let me know if you guys have seen it or not.


----------



## Chree (Dec 27, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> I have an algorithm I found by messing around once again, this time it's the first WVLS case here: http://algdb.net/Set/WVLS
> 
> I have an alg from the back (if you do a y2): L F L' U' L U L F' L2
> 
> ...



That's pretty cool. It's nice to have an RUF Option of that WV case. You should post that one to algdb.net.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 27, 2014)

Also, just a quick question. What does the LS of WVLS stand for? I know that WV stands for Winter Variation, but I don't know what the LS stands for.


----------



## Chree (Dec 27, 2014)

rjcaste said:


> Also, just a quick question. What does the LS of WVLS stand for? I know that WV stands for Winter Variation, but I don't know what the LS stands for.



Last Slot.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 27, 2014)

Another question: How should I show (for the mirror RUF alg) that it's actually a mirror? Should I put "(Mirror)" in front of the alg?


----------



## Myachii (Dec 27, 2014)

I think I've discovered a new algorithm for OLL case #23 (please correct me if this has already been found)

It takes the F2L pair on the right out, then takes the left out, then places them back in their correct positions.
However, the L layer remains so that the cross edge is on the front until the pair is reinserted.
This is the alg:







R U R' U' L' U R U' (M' x')
Note that the (M' x') at the end can be replaced with (R' L).

This is my first time submitting an algorithms, so please feel free to give advice


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 27, 2014)

Myachii said:


> I think I've discovered a new algorithm for OLL case #23 (please correct me if this has already been found)
> 
> It takes the F2L pair on the right out, then takes the left out, then places them back in their correct positions.
> However, the L layer remains so that the cross edge is on the front until the pair is reinserted.
> ...



Nice example of a commutator  (notice it only moves 3 corners)
[R U R' U', L']

Also, here's a good place to look
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL

your alg is the same as the first one here, except they did the M' first


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 27, 2014)

I think that one's new, I don't see it on Algdb.net nor the speedsolving wiki. You should submit it!


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2014)

Y perm from y2: [L' U' L U: R2] U2 (R2 U')3
Similar to R' U' R F2 R' U R d R2 U' R2 U' R2, but this one is from y2 instead of the normal AUF. It isn't as good as my normal y2 alg, but I thought I'd post it anyway.


----------



## Chree (Dec 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> Y perm from y2: [L' U' L U: R2] U2 (R2 U')3
> Similar to R' U' R F2 R' U R d R2 U' R2 U' R2, but this one is from y2 instead of the normal AUF. It isn't as good as my normal y2 alg, but I thought I'd post it anyway.



I use that for OH. Learned it from Antoine's site (mirror tho). Now I'm curious: what's your 'normal' y2 alg?


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2014)

Chree said:


> I use that for OH. Learned it from Antoine's site (mirror tho). Now I'm curious: what's your 'normal' y2 alg?


R' U2 R' F' R2 U' R' F' U' F R U R' F U2' R


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a U perm that is done from the back. L' U' L U R U R' U2 L' U L U R U' R'


----------



## Parity Case (Dec 27, 2014)

F2L - To swap 2 edges in adjacent slots *and* flip them both:

Put both bad edges on the left side of the cube [if necessary using a setup AuF (as in u, not U) or an E-slice move] and then do a wide E perm:

x' (r U' r' D) (r U r' D') (r U r' D) (r U' r' D')

...this will leave both slots' corners in place. Just undo any AuF or E-type setup moves at the end.


I found this while playing with making regular algs into wide algs (probably not the first person to find it though). It is pretty fast, but is there perhaps a more efficient way to do that?


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 27, 2014)

This is an E-perm I found while screwing around mixing up OLL's
R' F R B' R' F' R B2 L F' L' B' L F L'


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2014)

Parity Case said:


> but is there perhaps a more efficient way to do that?


F' R' U R F
then solve the other slot, e.g.
U R' U' R U' R' U' R



2180161 said:


> This is an E-perm I found while screwing around mixing up OLL's
> R' F R B' R' F' R B2 L F' L' B' L F L'


Using a similar thing and the same first comm, I might do:
l' U R D' R' U' l B R U R D R' U' R D' R2


----------



## Parity Case (Dec 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> F' R' U R F
> then solve the other slot, e.g.
> U R' U' R U' R' U' R



Thanks TDM - I always appreciate your contributions on here!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Probably not the best, or the shortest alg for this ZBLL/CLL/commutator case but it's still fun to execute.

R U R2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 D R2 D' R


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Probably not the best, or the shortest alg for this ZBLL/CLL/commutator case but it's still fun to execute.
> 
> R U R2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 D R2 D' R



I've been using this for months and I have note found anything better.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I've been using this for months and I have note found anything better.



Optimal is 10 moves I think. This corner case is a cyclic shift. None of those optimal algs worked out for you?


----------



## Egide (Dec 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Probably not the best, or the shortest alg for this ZBLL/CLL/commutator case but it's still fun to execute.
> 
> R U R2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 D R2 D' R



For that case l use R U2 R2 U’ R’ F’ R U R2 U’ R’ F R U’ R’ , but l think yours might be faster.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2014)

F R U R' (U2 y') L' U R' U' L
F sexy F' cancelled into Niklas 
Nice OLLCP/1LLL?


----------



## Smiles (Dec 31, 2014)

Nb: r' *D'* F r U' r' *F'* D r2 U r' U' r' F r *F'
*
*left ring finger push
**right index finger push RUF to UFL
**left index finger*

tell me if you like


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 31, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I've been using this for months and I have note found anything better.



I like the optimal one actually: (y') R' F U2' F' R F R' U2' R F'


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 31, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I like the optimal one actually: (y') R' F U2' F' R F R' U2' R F'


That's the one I learned first, I hate it, but it is short. Maybe I should time them.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 31, 2014)

Smiles said:


> Nb: r' *D'* F r U' r' *F'* D r2 U r' U' r' F r *F'
> *
> *left ring finger push
> **right index finger push RUF to UFL
> ...



16 move regripless Nb? Thank you!! I hope I can get it as fast as it looks.

Edit: got it in 1.06 with a lockup.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Smiles said:


> r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 *U* r' U' r' F r F'



how do you do this? Left index push?


----------



## TDM (Dec 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> how do you do this? Left index push?


I use right index pull.


----------



## Smiles (Dec 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> I use right index pull.



whichever is more comfortable, i use right index pull also



XTowncuber said:


> 16 move regripless Nb? Thank you!! I hope I can get it as fast as it looks.
> 
> Edit: got it in 1.06 with a lockup.



how does that compare with the Nb alg you normally use?


----------



## Berd (Dec 31, 2014)

Smiles said:


> whichever is more comfortable, i use right index pull also
> 
> 
> 
> how does that compare with the Nb alg you normally use?


He has all plls sub 1 on his channel.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 4, 2015)

OLLCP
r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

F R U' R' U' R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R F'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 4, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OLLCP
> r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
> 
> F R U' R' U' R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R F'


First is known, second is new to me but IMO not worth it M' U' M U2 M' U' M is one of the best olls. Not bad 1LLL if you actually manage to one look it in time. Kind of cool I can consider any LL alg as a 1LLL last layer. Makes messing around on the cube a lot more fun, speaking of which:

r U R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R'
r U2 R' U' R U' r' U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
And the F/B mirrors.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> First is known, second is new to me but IMO not worth it M' U' M U2 M' U' M is one of the best olls. Not bad 1LLL if you actually manage to one look it in time. Kind of cool I can consider any LL alg as a 1LLL last layer. Makes messing around on the cube a lot more fun, speaking of which:
> 
> r U R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R'
> r U2 R' U' R U' r' U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
> And the F/B mirrors.



Someone should compile a list of all the 1LLLs which can be done as 2 fat sunes, sunes or their inverses put together.


----------



## Smiles (Jan 4, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OLLCP
> r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'



Similarly, you can do a fat J perm for 2 different OLLCP cases.
r U r' F' R U R' U' R' F R r U' r'
r U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' r'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 5, 2015)

r' U' R U' R' U2 r U r' U2 R U R' U r and the f/b mirror.
Found it a while ago, easy to recognize because of the two blocks. I just used it in a solve, so I figured I post it.



Smiles said:


> Similarly, you can do a fat J perm for 2 different OLLCP cases.
> r U r' F' R U R' U' R' F R r U' r'
> r U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' r'



The inverse of the first one is the same LL case as the mirror of the alg guysensei posted: r' U' R U L U' R l U R U R' U' l U. second is the same as this: R l U2 L' U' L U2 R' U R'.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> r' U' R U' R' U2 r' U r' U2 R U R' U r and the f/b mirror.
> Found it a while ago, easy to recognize because of the two blocks. I just used it in a solve, so I figured I post it.
> 
> 
> ...


I think you typed something wrong in the first alg. It's not working.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I think you typed something wrong in the first alg. It's not working.



Fixed, it's just back wide sune U back wide antisune


----------



## Brest (Jan 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Someone should compile a list of all the 1LLLs which can be done as 2 fat sunes, sunes or their inverses put together.



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23222-SuneOLL


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 5, 2015)

Brest said:


> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23222-SuneOLL



But isn't that just OLL? I'm going to check through those a decide if any I don't know are worth using, thanks.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 7, 2015)

R U R' U' R' F R F' (OLL)
F R U' R' U R U R' F'
F R U' R' U2 R U R2 F' R U R U' R'
R U l' U' r' U' R l' U R' U' r' F r
r' U r U r2 D' r U' r' D' R2
r U' r' U' r2 D' r U r' D R2
R U2 R' U' R U' R' r' U2 R U R' U r
R' U2 R U R' U R r U2 R' U' R U' r'
R U' R' U R U' l' U R' U' R U R' U' R
R' U R U' R' U l U' R U R' U' R U R'
R U R' F' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R
R' U' R B U' R' U' R U l U' R' l' U R *
r U M U R' U' R r U' L' U R' U
r' U' M' U' R U R' r' U L U' R U'
r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r U' r2 U' r2 U r'
r U' r' U' r U r' U2 r' D' r U' r' D r


I've probably posted tons of these before, but I'm sure some are new. All for the same OLL. Anyone have any to add? For the one marked with a *, I feel like I found something better, but forgot it.


----------



## 2180161 (Jan 7, 2015)

I dont remember what the name of the OLL is but
B' R' F R B R' F' R


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 7, 2015)

2180161 said:


> I dont remember what the name of the OLL is but
> B' R' F R B R' F' R



That's just the normal OLL preformed from a different angle. http://algdb.net/Set/OLL/OLL 24


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 7, 2015)

2180161 said:


> I dont remember what the name of the OLL is but
> B' R' F R B R' F' R



But... B moves


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> But... B moves



I'd guess he's preforming them Like D moves, so pretty much: D' R' U R D R' U' R, which isn't terrible.

More 1LLL: 
r U2 R' U' R U' r' F R U R' U' F' or the inverse, I'm kind of undecided


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok, so Lucas and I have been playing with algs all morning so here's some fast no-edges OLLs:
F R U' R' F R U' R' U2 R U R' F' R U R' F' 
L F R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F' L'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 8, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Ok, so Lucas and I have been playing with algs all morning so here's some fast no-edges OLLs:
> F R U' R' F R U' R' U2 R U R' F' R U R' F'
> L F R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F' L'



These are nice. Also, how's the regripless Nb coming along? Sub-1ed yet?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> These are nice. Also, how's the regripless Nb coming along? Sub-1ed yet?



I gave up on it, too many awkward turns. I'll stick with the RUD alg.


----------



## henrysavich (Jan 8, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> F R U' R' F R U' R' U2 R U R' F' R U R' F'



a variation of this is an OLLCP I use for fish case, replace the U2 with U'
also for those who didnt realize it ( I assume Drew and Lucas did when they found it) this alg is (F R U' R' F R U' R' :U2)


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 8, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> a variation of this is an OLLCP I use for fish case, replace the U2 with U'
> also for those who didnt realize it ( I assume Drew and Lucas did when they found it) this alg is (F R U' R' F R U' R' :U2)



Yeah, initially he sent me the U' alg and I tried doing U2 and came up with that.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 9, 2015)

*New J-Perm Idea*

Hello! When I was in church a week ago, I was playing around with some algorithms and found out an algorithm that can replace the popular J-Perm algorithm. Hold the bar of 3 on the left, and made sure the 2 connecting colors are on the right. If they are on the left, you have the reverse version. The algorithm goes like this. *L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R'*. If you have the reverse case, hold the bar of 3 on the right and do this algorithm. *R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L*.

I hope this helps! If this isn't new, please tell me who originally made it and where you can find the thread/proof of the algorithm.


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jan 9, 2015)

I dunno about the first algorithm. I think most people will find R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' to be faster.

Although, the second one might not be too bad of a choice for an alternate angle algorithm for that case.


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Hello! When I was in church a week ago, I was playing around with some algorithms and found out an algorithm that can replace the popular J-Perm algorithm. Hold the bar of 3 on the left, and made sure the 2 connecting colors are on the right. If they are on the left, you have the reverse version. The algorithm goes like this. *L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R'*. If you have the reverse case, hold the bar of 3 on the right and do this algorithm. *R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L*.
> 
> I hope this helps! If this isn't new, please tell me who originally made it and where you can find the thread/proof of the algorithm.



This is in no way intended to be negative, but those aren't good at all. The standard J perm is sub .6 material, and these are difficult to even sub 1. They aren't really new either. Both are simply niklas with a cancellation into Sune or antisune.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 9, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> This is in no way intended to be negative, but those aren't good at all. The standard J perm is sub .6 material, and these are difficult to even sub 1. They aren't really new either. Both are simply niklas with a cancellation into Sune or antisune.



I have not learned 1 look PLL yet, so I haven't been able to use the primary algorithm to see which one is faster. Although my algorithm isn't the fastest, I certainly think it's good for one of my 1st algorithms.


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I have not learned 1 look PLL yet, so I haven't been able to use the primary algorithm to see which one is faster. Although my algorithm isn't the fastest, I certainly think it's good for one of my 1st algorithms.



You should learn the normal one! If you know a T perm it's extremely similar. It's much faster because it's RUF instead of RUL. The normal one requires no regrips, yours is full of them.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 10, 2015)

Some stuff:
R U R D R' U R' U' R U R2 D' R U' R U' R' ZBLL
R U R' U R' D R2 U' R' U R U' R D' R' U' R' ZBLL
R U' R' F' U' F R U R' OLS
l' U2 R' U l F' U r' F r U2 R U' R' U F' R Tripod
R' U2 R U R' U x U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R 1LLL
R U2 R' U' R U' r' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 R L U' R' 1LLL

edit more:
R U' x' U L' U L U2 l' OLS
There was something else I wanted to add but I forgot what it was.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 10, 2015)

4x4 PLL parity case
FatBackHeadlights U FatInverseHeadlights
(Rw2' D' Rw U2 Rw' D Rw U2 Rw) U (Rw U2 Rw D Rw' U2 Rw D' Rw2')


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 10, 2015)

This wasn't what I forgot but:
R' F R U r' F r F2 U' F' r U' r' OLLCP, It's just Robert's alg without the rotation.
Edit, remembered it:
F U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U F' 1LLL, very easy to recognize and fast, I would learn it if I were you


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> This wasn't what I forgot but:
> R' F R U r' F r F2 U' F' r U' r' OLLCP, It's just Robert's alg without the rotation.
> Edit, remembered it:
> F U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U F' 1LLL, very easy to recognize and fast, I would learn it if I were you



That last alg, it's on Algdb and it's well known right?


----------



## Username (Jan 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> That last alg, it's on Algdb and it's well known right?



I'm pretty sure it is, I've known it for a while (I think Bill Wang got that case in one of his 4's he reconstructed in the accomplishment thread)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> That last alg, it's on Algdb and it's well known right?



It's fast enough to be OLL, so I guess so. I found it by doing this tripod: F U' R2 D R' U R D' R2 U F' twice and seeing cancellations. Actually, it's faster than my OLLCP for the case, so I'll probably switch.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 10, 2015)

@Bindedsa: How often do you get 1LLL cases come up in practice? Is it really worth learning them, even the easy ones? If I only see a case once a month or so, I doubt I would react quickly enough to use 1LLL rather than jumping straight into the OLL.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> It's fast enough to be OLL, so I guess so. I found it by doing this tripod: F U' R2 D R' U R D' R2 U F' twice and seeing cancellations. Actually, it's faster than my OLLCP for the case, so I'll probably switch.


I like how the alg works. It brings all the U layer pieces to the U face but with a different orientation, then makes a U move and undoes the setups.




mark49152 said:


> @Bindedsa: How often do you get 1LLL cases come up in practice? Is it really worth learning them, even the easy ones? If I only see a case once a month or so, I doubt I would react quickly enough to use 1LLL rather than jumping straight into the OLL.


Lol He gets 1LLLs all the time but it's just whether or not he knows an alg or not for the case :3


He knows the alg 20-25% of the time


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 10, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> @Bindedsa: How often do you get 1LLL cases come up in practice? Is it really worth learning them, even the easy ones? If I only see a case once a month or so, I doubt I would react quickly enough to use 1LLL rather than jumping straight into the OLL.



As Guy said about 20-25% Rarely do I find I haven't see a case for multiple days, but your going to know multiple 1LLLs and be used to looking a permutation during OLL for 1LLLs to be worth learning. Don't expect to learn 5 cases and get great singles when they come up. I'd start learning some OLLCP, if you are at all interested, so you get used to looking at more than just your last layer stickers. 

This one might be an exception though, it's really in your face like: r U' r' U' r U r' U2 r' D' r U' r' D r, but this one is better because there are no other cases that look similar.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> This one might be an exception though, it's really in your face like: r U' r' U' r U r' U2 r' D' r U' r' D r, but this one is better because there are no other cases that look similar.


L F J perm F' L' pls


----------



## Brest (Jan 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> L F J perm F' L' pls



(r' U' R' F R U2) (r2' F r U' r U' r) pls


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 10, 2015)

Cool VHLS and even F2L alg. U' r U' r' U r U r'


----------



## deadmanlsh (Jan 10, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Cool VHLS and even F2L alg. U' r U' r' U r U r'



It's a good insert. Combine it with a few other moves and you get lots of fun cases. There is L' U2 L U y' r U' r' U r U r' and its variants (inverse, mirror etc.). Or a more common one that can be used to skip a diag-swap case and permute the corners at the same time: F' U' F r U' r' U r U r' and its variants.
There are a lot of other algorithms that use this trigger (I guess it is one?), so you can experiment with it more to find algorithms, or add it to your toolbox of fast triggers to make learning algorithms easier.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 12, 2015)

r U R' U' r' R' U R' U R' U' R U R U2 R2 1LLL
r' U' R U r R U' R U' R U R' U' R' U2 R2  1LLL
F R U' R' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F' 1LLL, a better alg for a case already know.


----------



## kcl (Jan 12, 2015)

Brest said:


> (r' U' R' F R U2) (r2' F r U' r U' r) pls


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 12, 2015)

R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U L' U R' U' L  ZBLL
L' U R U' L U' R D R' U2 R D' R2 ZBLL
R U R' U r x U' r2 U' r2 U x' U2 r'ZBLL
r' U2 x' U r2 U' r2 U' x r U R' U RZBLL


----------



## rjcaste (Jan 12, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Hello! When I was in church a week ago, I was playing around with some algorithms and found out an algorithm that can replace the popular J-Perm algorithm. Hold the bar of 3 on the left, and made sure the 2 connecting colors are on the right. If they are on the left, you have the reverse version. The algorithm goes like this. *L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R'*. If you have the reverse case, hold the bar of 3 on the right and do this algorithm. *R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L*.
> 
> I hope this helps! *If this isn't new, please tell me who originally made it and where you can find the thread/proof of the algorithm.*



This isn't new. http://algdb.net/Set/PLL/Jb 3rd one down, ironically, it was added about a just a few days before you posted this. Was that you?


----------



## Aussie (Jan 12, 2015)

rjcaste said:


> This isn't new. http://algdb.net/Set/PLL/Jb 3rd one down, ironically, it was added about a just a few days before you posted this. Was that you?



I didn't add that algorithm to that site, but I did add it to the Speedsolving wiki. Although I posted the algorithm on the wiki after I posted on the forum. That's really odd.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I didn't add that algorithm to that site, but I did add it to the Speedsolving wiki. Although I posted the algorithm on the wiki after I posted on the forum. That's really odd.



Not a surprise because that alg is really just the inverse of the popular OH J perm alg.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 17, 2015)

R U' R2 U' D' R U' R' D U2 R2 U2 R' U R U2 R'. OH ZBLL not half bad for TH either.


----------



## Uriah (Jan 18, 2015)

*Alternate Ja-Perm*

Hey guys. First time poster here and I wanted your opinion on something regarding the Ja perm.

How do you guys feel about:
(y) R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L
(This seems most commonly used)

Versus:
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R'
(This is something I use occasionally. It's just a Y perm with a set-up move variation.)

I hate the flow of the first one and I was wondering if there was anybody out there that uses the second one. I didn't find it at the speedsolving wiki.
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL#J_Permutation_:_a


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 18, 2015)

http://algdb.net/Set/PLL/Ja

x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 Amazing feeling and sub-1able. Also L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L is very nice. A little weird at first but undeniably fast.


----------



## Uriah (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh, my god. That is beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jan 18, 2015)

z D' R U' R2 D (regrip while doing the D) R' D' R2 [U D]


----------



## Uriah (Jan 18, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> http://algdb.net/Set/PLL/Ja
> 
> x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 Amazing feeling and sub-1able. Also L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L is very nice. A little weird at first but undeniably fast.



Actually, that L' alg is the left handed version of the Jb perm that I use. Mirroring the right hand versions was how I avoided committing too many to memory at once.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 20, 2015)

Uriah said:


> Actually, that L' alg is the left handed version of the Jb perm that I use. Mirroring the right hand versions was how I avoided committing too many to memory at once.



Yeah. I've think everyone uses that Jb perm; it's the best one easily. There's not a Ja perm that's as obviously good.
I would use x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 but the AUF before executing it is different, and there's a rotation. :/


----------



## dan41 (Jan 20, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Yeah. I've think everyone uses that Jb perm; it's the best one easily. There's not a Ja perm that's as obviously good.
> I would use x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 but the AUF before executing it is different, and there's a rotation. :/




have you tried the Lovely perm (L perm (a.k.a sexy J perm))
See


----------



## 2180161 (Jan 21, 2015)

More of a question rather than idea, but is there an EOLL?
I really like CPLL's and am not such a fan of EPLL. Also, wouldnt it be easier to recognize?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 21, 2015)

R U2 R' U' R U' R' f U R U' R' f' Tripod.
I'm not going to switch to it, but it's easy to learn if your lazy.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> R U2 R' U' R U' R' f U R U' R' f' Tripod.
> I'm not going to switch to it, but it's easy to learn if your lazy.



Inverse is something I already use for that case lol

bojangles


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 21, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Inverse is something I already use for that case lol



l' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U M or FB mirror


----------



## 7nand (Jan 21, 2015)

How's this for J(a) Perm?
U R U' R U R' D R D' R' U' R2 D R2 D'
Really finger tricky


----------



## dan41 (Jan 22, 2015)

cubeologist made a better english version for the sexy J perm (which I call the lovely L perm)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 22, 2015)

1LLL
M' U R U' r' y U2 r' F2 r
M' U' r' F R y' U2 R U2 R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 23, 2015)

probably not the most useful of things but

R' U' R2 u R' D2 R u' R2 U R' D2 R2


----------



## TDM (Jan 23, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> probably not the most useful of things but
> 
> R' U' R2 u R' D2 R u' R2 U R' D2 R2


Maybe for 1lLL?
L2 R' U' R2 u R' D2 R u' R2 U R' D2 M2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 23, 2015)

TDM said:


> Maybe for 1lLL?
> L2 R' U' R2 u R' D2 R u' R2 U R' D2 M2



pretty sure there's a way better alg than this. let me find it

EDIT: F U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U F'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 29, 2015)

OLS
R' U' R U' r' U r U' r U' r
R' U M U r U' r' U' r

Pretty good cases, I'm still not sure how much of it I plan to learn.

More:
R u R' U R U' R u' R', Really good, inverse of a different


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 30, 2015)

F' U' L' U2 L U' L' U2 L U F

OLLCP for (righty) OH.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 28, 2015)

A ZBLS set I've been using for a few weeks, for FR corner solved and FR edge in B. Letter stand for the U edges that are oriented.

RLF - F' R U R' U' R' F R

LF - F' U F U R U' R'
RF - F' U' F U R U R'
RL - R' F R F' R U R'

L - (U') r' U' R' U' R' U R U r
R - (U) r' U' R' U' R U R U r
F - (U2) r U r' U R U M' U r'

none - (U2) R2 D r' U r D' R' U' R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 2, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 1LLL
> M' U R U' r' y U2 r' F2 r
> M' U' r' F R y' U2 R U2 R'


You've posted a lot of 1LLLs for OLLs 31, 32, 49, and 50... are you learning full 1LLL for specific OLLs?


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 2, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> You've posted a lot of 1LLLs for OLLs 31, 32, 49, and 50... are you learning full 1LLL for specific OLLs?



Not all it's mostly the fact that those OLLs often have nice blocks that are easy to recognize and coincedence. Btw, for the 1LLL you quoted I'm using R U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R' F' R2 U R' for the second case.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 5, 2015)

Pretty cool F2L alg for made but misoriented FR pair over FR slot(F2L case #12) with FL pair solved in FR slot. 

R U R' D R U2 R' D' y' U R U R' 

You can also just use R U R' D R U2 R' D' to solve F2L case #12 with FL open
AND 
you can solve F2L #33 in the FL slot wth FR open or even with FR solved and just resolve FR with R U R' after. 
(Yes other algs are better. R' U2 R2 U R2 U R for F2L #12 and R' D R U' R' D' R for F2L #33 in the FL slot is better. Still it is cool that the one alg can be used in a few different ways and it is stupid fast as well)


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 6, 2015)

So for adj-opp EP (adj edges UF & UR, Opp edges DF & DB)

I was using R U R' U M2' U2 M2' U R U' R'

I found M2' u' M' u2' M' u' U2' M2' just the super fast CCW Uperm on the right with a U2 before the last M2


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 7, 2015)

F2L case?
F' R2 U F' R2 F U' R2

Cool trick on the second F' with ring finger


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2015)

Um... ZBLL?

R' U M' U' R U' R' U' R U2 r' F R' F' R U' R

Not as good as the 9 move alg, but I like it


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 14, 2015)

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U R U2 R'

If for some reason you hate the 7/8 move Niklas, you have this


----------



## Brest (Mar 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> Um... ZBLL?
> 
> R' U M' U' R U' R' U' R U2 r' F R' F' R U' R
> 
> Not as good as the 9 move alg, but I like it



R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R

and add Sune for a bonus ZB alg

R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R U R' U R


----------



## TDM (Mar 14, 2015)

Brest said:


> R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R


That's nice. I've been using [y] R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2. I might switch to that for CMLL; I already use it for 2x2 CLL. Thanks.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 16, 2015)

RLS No edges #6

(U2) R U R2' D' r U r' D R2 U R'

I prefer it to the one on his site


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 16, 2015)

F R' U2 R F'
Pretty useful for the solving any one of the 2 pairs involved in this.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 20, 2015)

(U') M U R U R' U' M'
(U) M U R U R' M'

Rather nice OLS


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 20, 2015)

1LLL:
R U R' U' R' F R U R' U' R F' R' U R


----------



## Randomno (Mar 26, 2015)

R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2. RUF U perm for cuboids. The best RU ones are based off the adjacent parity, which is itself based of the opposite parity...

EDIT: Ocool it got moved didn't really know where to put it. 

EDIT: Looking for some cuboid Z perms.

M2 U' B2 M2 B2 M2 U M2 (8s)
M2 U' F2 M2 F2 M2 U M2 (8s)
M2 U' M2 F2 M2 F2 U M2 (8s)
M2 U' M2 B2 M2 B2 U M2 (8s)

Two of those are already on the cuboids site.

U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 (16f)

I don't know enough about cube theory to know if an M2 U one is possible.


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 22, 2015)

Nb
( R' U' R ) x' z U2 R' F' R U2 r' U r' F' r2 (u' R D)

Na
(L U L') x' z' U2 L F L' U2 l U' l F l2 (u L' D')

I made these at work today using the original J-perms and I'm using Nb for sure.
I wonder if anyone has seen these before.


----------



## MoYuCuber (May 4, 2015)

*New alg for OLL*

I was playing around with my cube and created an OLL alg for this case 





(M'UMU')(M'UMU)(M'U2M)
Has this been created by anyone before?


----------



## TDM (May 4, 2015)

MoYuCuber said:


> I was playing around with my cube and created an OLL alg for this case
> http://www.cubewhiz.com/images/oll/oll57.gif
> (M'UMU')(M'UMU)(M'U2M)
> Has this been created by anyone before?


I haven't seen it before, but it looks like people have found it already. Since the normal OLL (R U R' U' M' U R U' r') is so fast, your alg is more useful as an ELL than an OLL.


----------



## MoYuCuber (May 4, 2015)

Dang, but I also came up with 2 other algs for similar cases, but I checked, and they also exist.


----------



## King Mike (May 4, 2015)

MoYuCuber said:


> I was playing around with my cube and created an OLL alg for this case
> http://www.cubewhiz.com/images/oll/oll57.gif
> (M'UMU')(M'UMU)(M'U2M)
> Has this been created by anyone before?



It would make more sense as an ELL, never seen it used as an OLL tho


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 4, 2015)

MoYuCuber said:


> I was playing around with my cube and created an OLL alg for this case
> http://www.cubewhiz.com/images/oll/oll57.gif
> (M'UMU')(M'UMU)(M'U2M)
> Has this been created by anyone before?


Yes i also have made this alg up while messing around. I basically use it if there is a mirrored z perm and the h oll. I managed to get a pb using this algorithm.


----------



## MoYuCuber (May 4, 2015)

Huh, so many people made this up.


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 23, 2015)

Worked out this E perm, I think its decent, maybe, i dunno.... OH tho?

U' R U L' U' R' U r2 U R' U' r' F r F'


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2015)

JeffDelucia said:


> Worked out this E perm, I think its decent, maybe, i dunno.... OH tho?
> 
> U' R U L' U' R' U r2 U R' U' r' F r F'


L' U L' U z' U L' u z' x' U L' U L U z' U L' z L' U


----------



## laispais (May 28, 2015)

Ja perm
L U' z D' R U' R2 D R' D R2 D

Nb
L U' z D R2 U' R D' U R' D R2 U' R D'


Pretty fast if u can do U' and z in one move


----------



## mpcuber1 (May 29, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> L' U L' U z' U L' u z' x' U L' U L U z' U L' z L' U



That is one crazy algorithm. All those rotations...


----------



## cashis (May 29, 2015)

mpcuber1 said:


> That is one crazy algorithm. All those rotations...



Common for OH


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2015)

F' U' L' U2 L U L' U' L F 

Good OH alg for righties for the gun shaped OLL. Much better than that wide move alg.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 26, 2015)

f R2 U R2 U' R f'
Nice alg for F2L.
Inverse is pretty nice too


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 26, 2015)

H-Perm

R2 U2 R2 U2 R2; U

I think that's commutator notation, where the R2 U2 is A, and the U is B


----------



## AA13 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Few New Algs*

I have a few new OLL algorithms that I haven't seen elsewhere.
1.Case 42, badmephisto

Algorithm is F R' F' R U R U' R'
2.Anti-sune(case 36 on badmephisto)
y L' U R U' L U R'. I usually use this alg when I would have to do a y' or y2 rotation to start traditional antisune.
3. Badmephisto case 43
y2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' 
More moves but maybe better for OH? I usually use it when i run into it and i would have to do a y2 to start the other alg.
Thanks, please give feedback


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 27, 2015)

My antisune is a lefthand mirror of regular sune

L' U' L U' L' U2 L

Edit: Holding yellow dot on left

Yep i use reverse sledgehammer for #37


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 27, 2015)

None of these are new.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 27, 2015)

AA13 said:


> I have a few new OLL algorithms that I haven't seen elsewhere.
> 1.Case 42, badmephisto
> View attachment 5261
> Algorithm is F R' F' R U R U' R'
> ...



If you are interested in learning new algorithms or looking into new algorithms for cases you already know, take a look at some of these sites.

http://algdb.net/
http://sarah.cubing.net/
https://sites.google.com/site/antoineccantin/Home

and some good cubing help videos here:

http://www.cubingworld.com/


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 28, 2015)

*A really fast regripless Ja perm*

I'm surprised that hardly anyone uses this alg. It can be really fast depending on the AUF. What is good about it compared to the most common Ja perm (R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L) is that it doesn't use so many R and L turns right next to each other, which (could) cause lockups, and just seems a little awkward (at least for me) to do. It is the same number of moves, but it is a y away, so you might want to stick with the R' U L' one if you got it from that angle. Here is the algorithm:
F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' l2 (Execute the l2 as R2 if you don't have an AUF.) 
It is the only PLL I can do sub-1 (more than half the time). Yes, I do it even faster than an H perm.

This alg flows a lot more nicely than the other one, and it is pretty much regripless. If you don't like it, then whatever, don't use it, but I think this one is really great, and I think that not many people know about this one.


----------



## hkpnkp (Jun 28, 2015)

The standard R' U L' F2 R U' R' U2 R L can also be executed as R' U r' x U2 R U' R' U2 R L. Its more stable and faster. 

F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' l2 is fast too


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow cool alg. I don't think I'll switch to it though, I'm too comfortable with R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm surprised that *hardly anyone* uses this alg.


On algdb.net it has 12 people using it, compared to 68 using the normal alg. That's not really "hardly anyone", especially since some people (me included) have voted for several algs on that page.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> On algdb.net it has 12 people using it, compared to 68 using the normal alg. That's not really "hardly anyone", especially since some people (me included) have voted for several algs on that page.



14 if you include both ways it was written U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 & F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2. I have been using the first since I learned full PLL in my first month. I originally learned the alg from Sarah here:


----------



## molarmanful (Jun 29, 2015)

*A PBL double-T-perm alg*

I have a little finger trick quirk: I can only double-flick with my left hand. This is okay in most cases, but not the double-T-perm PBL. The algorithm I used to use was R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2, but I had a lot of trouble with the B2 and I had to regrip, which wasn't pleasant. Just then, I was playing around with my 2x2, and I found this much better alternate execution of the previous algorithm: R2 D' R2 U2 y' R2 U' R. I use my ring finger for the D', and I perform the U2 and y' at the same time. No idea if anyone else will find this algorithm useful, but here it is anyway. Enjoy!


----------



## Chree (Jun 29, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> f R2 U R2 U' R f'
> Nice alg for F2L.
> Inverse is pretty nice too



Another decent one like this:
f (R U R2 U' R) f'


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 29, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> I have a little finger trick quirk: I can only double-flick with my left hand. This is okay in most cases, but not the double-T-perm PBL. The algorithm I used to use was R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2, but I had a lot of trouble with the B2 and I had to regrip, which wasn't pleasant. Just then, I was playing around with my 2x2, and I found this much better alternate execution of the previous algorithm: R2 D' R2 U2 y' R2 U' R. I use my ring finger for the D', and I perform the U2 and y' at the same time. No idea if anyone else will find this algorithm useful, but here it is anyway. Enjoy!


I sometimes use R2 U R2 U2' y R2 D R2 as I find the y regrip easier than y'.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jun 30, 2015)

For the Ja perm I use the mirror of the Jb perm, which for me is as quick to execute as the Jb perm and both the Ja and Jb are my favourite perms because they are so quick to execute.

[L' U' L F] [L' U' L U] [L F'] [L2 U L] U


----------



## Renslay (Jun 30, 2015)

*Pure COs with <R,U,D>*

I'm sure this is already known, but this is a new discovery for me (and maybe for others too):

Here is a farely easy and well known algorithm for *pure corner orientation*, which rotates only DFL and DFR:

[([R, U])2, D] = [(R U R' U')2, D] = R U R' U' R U R' *U'* D *U* R U' R' U R U' R' D' = 
R U R' U' R U R' D R U' R' U R U' R' D' (16 moves)

This uses only R, U and D. Based on that, I figured out a pure corner orientation with equal length, using R, U and D, but rotates DFL and UFL. The idea is to setup UFL to DFR with R U' R':

[[R:U'] : [([R, U])2, D]] = [R U' R' : [(R U R' U')2, D]] = *R U' R' R U R'* U' R U R' *U'* D *U* R U' R' U R U' R' D' R U R' =
U' R U R' D R U' R' U R U' R' D' R U R' (16 moves)

And for DFL and UFR: [U : previous_one] =
R U R' D R U' R' U R U' R' D' R U R' U' (16 moves)


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2015)

WV/WVCP from back if you prefer RUF to RUL: R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2
Found this from the first part of an F perm.

E: adj flip
M' U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M2, or swap U's -> Us


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 6, 2015)

ZBLL alg: R' U BLD Y-Perm U' R


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 6, 2015)

2180161 said:


> ZBLL alg: R' U BLD Y-Perm U' R



Eww no. R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L


----------



## Praetorian (Aug 7, 2015)

*New Y Perm Algorithm*

I'm pretty sure this has never been posted before I just 'discovered' it 

I did an OLL 30 algorithm that I use for the case F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2

and I noticed when I did that and finished solving it from that algorithm with an F R U R' U' F' it came to a Y Perm

and when I cancelled them both into F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' I found it to not be a bad alg

F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' 

has one less move than Y perm and the fingertrick is decent

sorry if this is on the wrong topic


----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 7, 2015)

This isn't a new alg. http://algdb.net/Set/PLL/Y

I think it's okay but I prefer the standard one.


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 7, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Eww no. R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L'



FTFY.


----------



## sywy1874 (Aug 29, 2015)

*Awesome N perm algorithms!*

First, I want to say that all credit goes to a guy on reddit, called Thatcraftingfox:

Na perm: (r' D r U2)x5

Nb perm: (r D r' U2)x5

Also note, that you can use D or D' for either of them, which is good because I prefer D'

Thank you


----------



## Praetorian (Aug 29, 2015)

I want n-perm algs that are sub 1-able


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 29, 2015)

Lol I can barely sub 3 these
I like them better, but they are way too long. I can get faster TPS on them, but they just aren't good because of being 20 moves long which is just silly.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 29, 2015)

Now i only have 4 Plls left lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Now i only have 4 Plls left lol



what do you think you would get out of learning algs from a different method? (I do know a few CMLLs, but they come from CLL on 2x2 which is not 3x3)


----------



## NeilH (Aug 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> what do you think you would get out of learning algs from a different method? (I do know a few CMLLs, but they come from CLL on 2x2 which is not 3x3)



it never hurts to learn. he'll just get güd with cfop


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> what do you think you would get out of learning algs from a different method? (I do know a few CMLLs, but they come from CLL on 2x2 which is not 3x3)



Team blind xD


----------



## Praetorian (Aug 30, 2015)

R' U2 R (F R U' R' U' R U R' F') R' U2 R U' R' U R -take out back pair with U2, do OLL 37 alg, solve pair into back-

R U R' F' L' U' L F 

R' U2 R (F U R U' R' F') R' U' R U2 R' U R - take out back pair with U2, F inverse sexy F', solve pair into back-

P Shape 1 look last layers, created algs myself I promise you


----------



## Widebandit (Sep 1, 2015)

Here's two perms that are cousins
They both use the same core alg: (R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R) which swaps UF-UR and RU-RD edges:
H-Perm (11f): R2 U2 (R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R) R2 U2
Z-Perm (15f): R2 U R2 U (R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R) U' R2 U' R2
The set-up moves simply place the edges to be swapped in the UF-UR and RU-RD slots
You place the edges, do the perm, and then put the edges back to their home slots
It's easy to learn - you can work the core perm into muscle memory as a stand-alone alg
Then add the pre & post moves for the type of perm you want to do
It's easy to see what the alg is actually doing
For me, understanding how an alg works is key to memorizing it

I prefer RU or LU algs because they lend themselves to my style of OH solving
Which - at the moment - is a variation of Mr Lars Petrus' technique

Have fun
- waw -


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 12, 2015)

r U2 R' U' M (U R U' R') r U' r' 

or

r U2 R' U' r' R (U R U' R') r U' r'

and it's inverses are U Perms from the back, the alg shown is a Ub Perm from the back. I don't think these have been posted anywhere before, they're pretty good actually


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2015)

Not seen this before; an alternative to F triple sexy F' COLL/CMLL/ZBLL:

R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F2 R

Long in QTM, but at least it's short in STM.


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 16, 2015)

nice 'parity' zbll (at least thats how I recog). really fast, has start of a T-perm in parenthesis, regripless.

R2' F' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U2 R2 U R' U R U2'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> Not seen this before; an alternative to F triple sexy F' COLL/CMLL/ZBLL:
> 
> R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F2 R
> 
> Long in QTM, but at least it's short in STM.



Wow this is really good I might switch!


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 16, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> nice 'parity' zbll (at least thats how I recog). really fast, has start of a T-perm in parenthesis, regripless.
> 
> R2 F' (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U2 R2 U R' U R U2'



thanks for sharing, I recognize this as an F Perm with a U corner orientation


----------



## TDM (Oct 25, 2015)

Generating Ga perms with Alex Maass:

R U2 R' U' F' R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U2 R' // I'm switching to this
R2 U R' F R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R F' R U' R2
R U R' U' R' U F R U R U' R' F' U R' U2 R // Probably the second best of these
R U R' U R U' R' U R' F U' R2 U' R2 U F' U R
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U F R' U R U' F' // easy to learn - two LL algs
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' F U' R' U R U F' R' U2 R2 U2 R'


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 25, 2015)

I'll probably generate more with the QTM cube explorer version like RobertY suggested over night.

I might also do this with the other G-perms as well soon.


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 25, 2015)

TDM said:


> Generating Ga perms with Alex Maass:
> 
> R U2 R' U' F' R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U2 R' // I'm switching to this
> R2 U R' F R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R F' R U' R2
> ...



thank you so much i'll be switching to one of these for sure, Ga Perms are usually my worst enemy


----------



## sqAree (Oct 25, 2015)

I can only agree ; I will be switching to your first one I think.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 26, 2015)

y R' U2 R' U2 F' R U R U' R' F R' U2 R2 U R' U R (got deja vu from this hmmm)
y F U' R U R' U R U R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R2 F' 
y F R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 26, 2015)

R2 U' R' U R U' R
Nice alg for weird case. Better than the one Chris showed in his video.


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 26, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> y R' U2 R' U2 F' R U R U' R' F R' U2 R2 U R' U R (got deja vu from this hmmm)
> y F U' R U R' U R U R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R2 F'
> y F R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' F'



you are a god among men I am willing to worship you


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 26, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> you are a god among men I am willing to worship you


ty

Gb is next then


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 26, 2015)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GxrCbvu5AAtZe2ZPg4eEzvPJ11YZ6ygCkZRvrFwrc6o/edit?usp=sharing posting all of these here


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 26, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> ty
> 
> Gb is next then



Nuuuuu those are my good G's
Do Gd pls?


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Nuuuuu those are my good G's
> Do Gd pls?


eh, I'd rather just do them in ABC order, if a lot of people want Gd next then sure


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 27, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> eh, I'd rather just do them in ABC order, if a lot of people want Gd next then sure



R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 is already good enough for Gc, and inverse that for Gd which is

R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> R2 U' R' U R U' R
> Nice alg for weird case. Better than the one Chris showed in his video.



Which pair are you solving? I think using key hole for either pair is better.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 27, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Which pair are you solving? I think using key hole for either pair is better.



i presume the back pair - if it's just the front pair then you can get away with R2 U' R' U R2...


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 27, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> eh, I'd rather just do them in ABC order, if a lot of people want Gd next then sure



What's a Roux solver doing with G-perms?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 27, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> What's a Roux solver doing with G-perms?



im pretty sure he switched back to cfop


standard Ga perm is good enough. If you cant do it, try the RUD one.


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Nuuuuu those are my good G's
> Do Gd pls?



Only two decent RUFs I found through depth 18 that (I think) aren't known, and the second one is weird:

F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 (17f)
R2' F2 R2 U R2' F2 R2 U' (R U' R F2' R' U R F2' R2) (17f) (Weird A-perm thing, only good if you're comfortable with righty pinky ring flick for the F2's)


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> im pretty sure he switched back to cfop
> 
> 
> standard Ga perm is good enough. If you cant do it, try the RUD one.



this is still gj for OH and big cubes though


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Nuuuuu those are my good G's
> Do Gd pls?



Like someone said earlier, how about R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2? I use this and it's great.
I think possibly finding a nicer V perm or N perms could be more useful; I agree that Gb is good enough already.



PenguinsDontFly said:


> standard Ga perm is good enough. If you cant do it, try the RUD one.


The last three moves of standard Ga are awful though, and on bigcubes it's not so good.


----------



## Chree (Oct 27, 2015)

TDM said:


> Like someone said earlier, how about R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2? I use this and it's great.
> I think possibly finding a nicer V perm or N perms could be more useful; I agree that Gb is good enough already.
> 
> 
> The last three moves of standard Ga are awful though, and on bigcubes it's not so good.




I use all the French (RUD) G perms instead of standard, and my least favorite is Ga in that group. It sucks a little less if you save the D' til the end, but it still sucks. I'm not a huge fan of this new alg, but at least for big cubes it seems like a good option, so thank you! I wonder, have you found an RUF alg where the inverse was still decent, like the Gc/Gd R2F2 algs?


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2015)

Chree said:


> I use all the French (RUD) G perms instead of standard, and my least favorite is Ga in that group. It sucks a little less if you save the D' til the end, but it still sucks. I'm not a huge fan of this new alg, but at least for big cubes it seems like a good option, so thank you! I wonder, have you found an RUF alg where the inverse was still decent, like the Gc/Gd R2F2 algs?



R' U2 R' U2 F' R U R U' R' F R' U2 R2 U R' U R and its inverse both seem decent. If you like F <R, U> F', then F U' R U R' U R U R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R2 F' and F R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' F' are good too. Those are some of the longer ones though.

Expanded the filter to 3 moves for Ga.

R' U F' R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R
setup to a cool ZBLL alg, R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F.
Invert for another ZBLL: F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U' R'
From these you can get two WV algs,
R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F // looks like a T, adjacent to pair
F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R // looks like a T, opposite to pair

That's five algs found from one alg


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 27, 2015)

TDM said:


> R' U2 R' U2 F' R U R U' R' F R' U2 R2 U R' U R and its inverse both seem decent. If you like F <R, U> F', then F U' R U R' U R U R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R2 F' and F R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' F' are good too. Those are some of the longer ones though.
> 
> Expanded the filter to 3 moves for Ga.
> 
> ...



HOLY CRAP R' U F' R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R IS GOOD

R' U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U' R' F U' R for Gb


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 27, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> HOLY CRAP R' U F' R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R IS GOOD
> 
> R' U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U' R' F U' R for Gb



could you upload execution videos? that'd be nice to see, do it slowly then fast as you can like in a real solve


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 27, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> could you upload execution videos? that'd be nice to see, do it slowly then fast as you can like in a real solve



hell yeah dude I'm sure i'll get better at it eventually considering I legit just learned it but here you go, i'll upload one for Gb if you want


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 27, 2015)

Regripless Na-Perm, first U2' has to be lefty: R U2' R' D R' U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U R U2' R'


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 28, 2015)

Accidentally discovered this awesome OLL for one of the P cases: S R U R' U' R' F R f'.
I imagine it's been found before, but I thought it was cool that I figured it out myself 

Edit: okay yeah if I had checked algdb.net it's the top result for that case.


----------



## Lid (Oct 28, 2015)

Two 1LLL I found for OLL 33:
R U R' U R U2 R2 F' r U' r' F2 R & the mirror L' U' L U' L' U2 (x') r2 U R' U R U2 r'

They are a combo of a Sune + a Fatsune, but they are optimal.


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 31, 2015)

(M2 U2 M2 U)*2 or (M2 U2 M2 U')*2

for H-Perm + U2


----------



## laispais (Oct 31, 2015)

found this gd perm today

R d B' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdkYFZeDHVc

weird execution but should feel comfortable in a few days


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 31, 2015)

laispais said:


> found this gd perm today
> 
> R d B' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
> 
> ...



same thing as standard alg except taking out the pair more awkwardly

unrelated your cube looks really cool


----------



## laispais (Nov 1, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> same thing as standard alg except taking out the pair more awkwardly



didnt see it on algdb so figured i'd post it


----------



## Jugurtha (Nov 4, 2015)

Lid said:


> Two 1LLL I found for OLL 33:
> R U R' U R U2 R2 F' r U' r' F2 R & the mirror L' U' L U' L' U2 (x') r2 U R' U R U2 r'
> 
> They are a combo of a Sune + a Fatsune, but they are optimal.



Wow I really like these ones, good OLLCP stuff at least


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 14, 2015)

Ga: (R U R' U) (R U' R' U) R' F U' R2 U' R2 U F' U R


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 14, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Ga: (R U R' U) (R U' R' U) R' F U' R2 U' R2 U F' U R



try F U' R U R' U R U R' U' R2 U R' U R U2' R2 F' 

the best FRU Ga Perm though I think is R' U F' R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2' R' F2 U' R


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 15, 2015)

F (r U r' U') (r U r' U') (r U r' U') F' is a pretty cool F2L alg.


----------



## Berd (Nov 15, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> F (r U r' U') (r U r' U') (r U r' U') F' is a pretty cool F2L alg.


That's awesome!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2015)

R U R' U (R U' R' U) R U' y R U' R' F'

Decent alg for OLL, cool alg for diagonal OLLCP for the case.

Similar to the standard alg for another OLL with a 4 move trigger added


----------



## TDM (Nov 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Decent alg for OLL, cool alg for diagonal OLLCP for the case.



I use:
y' r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r'
For this OLL/OLLCP.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2015)

TDM said:


> I use:
> y' r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r'
> For this OLL/OLLCP.



I suck at RUD, rUD is even worse lol


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 18, 2015)

R' F R U' M' U2 r' U' F' U R - OLL 17


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 18, 2015)

I like this Nb (?) PLL: R U' F' R U R' U' R' R U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2
Ga: R U R' U' R' U F R U R U' R' F' U R' U2 R (U2) or d2 R U R' U' R' U F R U R U' F' U R' U2 R


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 18, 2015)

r U R' U' r' R U2 R U' R' U' R' F R F' 

or

r U R' U' M U2 R U' R' U' R' F R F' for OLL 39 (I've gotten a 1.19 with this on stackmat)


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 22, 2015)

R' F' U' F U' R U' R' U2 R

last slot + OLL (I think it's called VLS/RLS?)

insert into back and cancel into antisune


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 22, 2015)

EOL5E for a method I'm working on. It's in the New Method Idea Substep Etc. Thread.


Spoiler



U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R (10f*)
U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R (10f*)
U' R' U' R' U' R U R U R (10f*)
R' U' R' U' R U R U R U' (10f*)
R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R U2 (10f*)
R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U (10f*)
U R' U' R' U' R U R U R U2 (11f)
U R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R U (11f)
U2 R' U' R' U' R U R U R U (11f)
U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U' (11f)
U' R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R U' (11f)
U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U2 (11f)
R U R U R U R' U' R' U' R2 (11f)
R U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 (11f)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (11f)
R2 U R U R U' R' U' R' U' R' (11f)
R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R' (11f)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (11f)
R2 U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U' R (11f)
R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 (11f)
R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 (11f)
R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R (11f)
R2 U' R' U R U R U R' U' R (11f)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (11f)
R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U R U2 R (11f)
R' U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R2 (11f)
R' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R2 (11f)
R' U R U' R' U' R' U' R U R2 (11f)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 (11f)
R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R (11f)
R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R (11f)
R' U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R2 (11f)
U R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' (12f)
U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R (12f)
U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 (12f)
U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R U2 R' U' R' (12f)
U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' (12f)
U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 (12f)
U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 (12f)
U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 (12f)
U' R U2 R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' (12f)
U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 (12f)
U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' (12f)
R U R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' (12f)
R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U (12f)
R U2 R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' U' (12f)
R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U (12f)
R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' U2 (12f)
R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 (12f)
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' (12f)
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 (12f)
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U (12f)
R2 U2 R2 U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U (12f)
R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' (12f)
U R U R U R U R' U' R' U' R2 U' (13f)
U R U R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 (13f)
U R U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' (13f)
U R U2 R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 (13f)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' (13f)
U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' U (13f)
U R2 U R U R U' R' U' R' U' R' U' (13f)
U R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' (13f)
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' (13f)
U R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U (13f)
U R2 U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U' R U' (13f)
U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' (13f)
U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 (13f)
U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U (13f)
U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' (13f)
U R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R U' (13f)
U R2 U' R' U R U R U R' U' R U' (13f)
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' (13f)
U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U R U2 R U' (13f)
U R' U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' (13f)
U R' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U' (13f)
U R' U R U' R' U' R' U' R U R2 U' (13f)
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' (13f)
U R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 (13f)
U R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U' (13f)
U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' (13f)
U R' U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R2 U' (13f)
U2 R U R U R U R' U' R' U' R2 U2 (13f)
U2 R U R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U (13f)
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' (13f)
U2 R U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 (13f)
U2 R U2 R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' U (13f)
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 (13f)
U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U' (13f)
U2 R2 U R U R U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 (13f)
U2 R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 (13f)
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 (13f)
U2 R2 U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U' R U2 (13f)
U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 (13f)
U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U (13f)
U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' (13f)
U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U' (13f)
U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 (13f)
U2 R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R U2 (13f)
U2 R2 U' R' U R U R U R' U' R U2 (13f)
U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 (13f)
U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U R U2 R U2 (13f)
U2 R' U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 (13f)
U2 R' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U2 (13f)
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R' U' R U R2 U2 (13f)
U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 (13f)
U2 R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U (13f)
U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 (13f)
U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 (13f)
U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R2 U2 (13f)
U' R U R U R U R' U' R' U' R2 U (13f)
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 (13f)
U' R U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U (13f)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U (13f)
U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U2 (13f)
U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' U' (13f)
U' R2 U R U R U' R' U' R' U' R' U (13f)
U' R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R' U (13f)
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U (13f)
U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U' (13f)
U' R2 U2 R U R U R2 U' R' U' R U (13f)


----------



## laispais (Nov 26, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CxBzjeQihQ


does anyone use this uperm?


----------



## Berd (Nov 26, 2015)

laispais said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CxBzjeQihQ
> 
> 
> does anyone use this uperm?


Wow! What are those algs?


----------



## TDM (Nov 26, 2015)

laispais said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CxBzjeQihQ
> 
> 
> does anyone use this uperm?



Very few people do. I think Alex Maass uses the ones with S moves in as well, but most people think the <M, U> ones are faster.


----------



## Chree (Nov 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Wow! What are those algs?



Pretty sure it's just a Petrus U perm (Allen) with a fancy fingertrick. Reminds me of Antoine's H perm video. 

I know a few people who use the alg, but not that execution. Neat.


----------



## AKQuaternion (Nov 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Wow! What are those algs?



R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2. Neat. Use U instead of U' to go the other way.


----------



## unsolved (Dec 22, 2015)

*Cool 5x5x5 Algs That You Might Not Know*







I'm putting together a list of 5x5x5 algs that my program discovered. The ones shown in this post I haven't seen anywhere else. Right now, the program can perform brute force searches through 12 moves, but I'm working on improving this. If you would like it to see if one of your algs has a quicker solution, post it here and I'll give it to the program.

Move 4 centers at the corners simultaneously:

2R U2 2R 2U2 2D2 2R' 2L 2D2 2U2 2L' U2 2R'

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=2R_U2_2R_2U2_2D2_2R-_2L_2D2_2U2_2L-_U2_2R-&puzzle=5x5x5&view=playback

Move 4 middle centers simultaneously

3R2 D' 3F2 B' 2R 3F2 3U2 2R' 3U2 B D 3R2

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=3R2_D-_3F2_B-_2R_3F2_3U2_2R-_3U2_B_D_3R2&puzzle=5x5x5&view=playback


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 22, 2015)

nice, not really useful for speedsolving tho unless its bld


----------



## whauk (Jan 2, 2016)

By fiddling around I found this pure 3-corner twist:
F2 R U R' U' R U R' U' F2 U' L' U' L U L' U' L U2
The change from right hand to left hand is a little awkward but apart from that I really like this alg. I still have to find out whether it is good though.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 8, 2016)

I think I found another alg for OLL 14(similar to OLL 9):

r U R' U' r' F R2 U R' U' F'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 8, 2016)

asacuber said:


> I think I found another alg for OLL 14(similar to OLL 9):
> 
> r U R' U' r' F R2 U R' U' F'



This is the alg I use


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 8, 2016)

asacuber said:


> I think I found another alg for OLL 14(similar to OLL 9):
> 
> r U R' U' r' F R2 U R' U' F'



If you do the inverse of OLL 9 you can solve the mirror of OLL 14.
Coincidence?


----------



## asacuber (Jan 8, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> If you do the inverse of OLL 9 you can solve the mirror of OLL 14.
> Coincidence?


I made it from oll 9 itself


Cale S said:


> This is the alg I use


+1


----------



## FreyGuy (Jan 12, 2016)

*Two Fast OLL Algs*

Has anybody every tried these algs? They're actually pretty fast and flow nicely depsite the rotation. (Execute with ring finger pull like E perm)

 
X' D R U R' D' R U' R'

 
X' R U R' D R U' R' D'


----------



## ZZTrooper (Jan 12, 2016)

I figured out the bottom one as the second half of an E perm. It is one of the 15 or so COLLS I use and I agree that it flows quite well. I use a different alg for the first one though.


----------



## FreyGuy (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah I stumbled across the bottom one doing the E perm and did it backwards to create the top one. What alg do you use for the top?


----------



## Penspinner (Jan 12, 2016)

Was messing around and got these.

R U' R' U' (R U' R' U2) (R U' R' U2) (R U R' U') (R U R') U

U' (R U' R' U) (R U' R' U) U R U R' U (R U' R' U') (R U' R' U') (R U' R' U')


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 21, 2016)

R2' u' R U' R U R' D f2 (R z') R' U'


----------



## Torch (Jan 22, 2016)

I just found this alg for OLL 29, I think it could be nice for OH or that specific OLLCP: R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 F R F'. You can do the last three moves like x U R U' or y r U r' if it's easier. I didn't see this on algdb, but has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## Berd (Jan 23, 2016)

Torch said:


> I just found this alg for OLL 29, I think it could be nice for OH or that specific OLLCP: R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 F R F'. You can do the last three moves like x U R U' or y r U r' if it's easier. I didn't see this on algdb, but has anyone ever seen this before?


That's my normal OLL algorithm for that case.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 24, 2016)

R S' R' U' R S R'
R U S' R' U' R S R'
R U S' R' U2 R S R'

Videos of the fingertricks for some S slice F2L algs


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 25, 2016)

<R,U,S> adjacent 2 edge flips
R S R2 S2 R U R' S2 R2 S' R'

R' S R2 S2 R' U R S2 R2 S' R

cool fingertricks


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 4, 2016)

I made up this U a/b perm a few more moves but nice execution: Ua: (R U R' U') (L' U' L U2) (R U' R' U') (L' U L) Ever seen it before? I think it's an original.

(L' U' L U) (R U R' U2) (L' U L U) (R U' R')= Ub


----------



## TDM (Feb 5, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I made up this U a/b perm a few more moves but nice execution: Ua: (R U R' U') (L' U' L U2) (R U' R' U') (L' U L) Ever seen it before? I think it's an original.
> 
> (L' U' L U) (R U R' U2) (L' U L U) (R U' R')= Ub



Yes, this is quite well known. People often execute this using 2-gen instead, doing the left sexy as a right sexy from the back;

R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R

You can use this to skip AUF if you have U perm + U2.


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh, I thought i had actually done it...
but here's a useful n-perm (not mine though)

Na (R U R' U) J-PERM, RE-INSERT F2L PAIR.

Nb= mirror


----------



## Lid (Feb 5, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Oh, I thought i had actually done it...
> but here's a useful n-perm (not mine though)
> 
> Na (R U R' U) J-PERM, RE-INSERT F2L PAIR.
> ...


OLDIE, known since long ago. Top3 of used algs for that PLL


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 5, 2016)

Are you talking about the N-perms or the U perms? because I knew that this n perm was commonly used, but not everyone may know about it. the u perms on the other hand weren't that common so don't get me wrong on those....


----------



## William Ko (Feb 6, 2016)

I just figured out a new way to do the Z perm(I believe)

M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M U M2 U M2 U2

Pretty sure that's new. I've never seen it anywhere.
Dunno why you would use that long alg though.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 6, 2016)

William Ko said:


> I just figured out a new way to do the Z perm(I believe)
> 
> (M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2) (M U2 M2 U2 M U M2 U M2 U2)



Given that the second part of the alg is a common z-perm (after writing it slightly differently), it's definitely not new.


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 6, 2016)

this is my z-perm it isn't any thing new but I think it's better than most.
M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M'


----------



## TDM (Feb 6, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> this is my z-perm it isn't any thing new but I think it's better than most.
> M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M'



Doesn't work.


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 6, 2016)

Sorry must of entered it wrong, i'll edit the post when i get a chance.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Feb 6, 2016)

(r' D' r U2) x5
Na perm can be done pretty quick 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Feb 16, 2016)

Clément Gallet and I are working together to fill up the 4x4x4 parity algorithms wikipage with brief PLL parity algorithms.

Analyzing and modifying one of his solver's latest adjacent 2-corner swap algorithms, I got the following combo:
R U' 3l U2' L' B L U2' 3l2' B (l2 F2 U2' 2L2' U2' F2 l2') x'

I'm not a speedsolver, but I think this could be considered fast. Anyone agree?


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 16, 2016)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Clément Gallet and I are working together to fill up the 4x4x4 parity algorithms wikipage with brief PLL parity algorithms.
> 
> Analyzing and modifying one of his solver's latest adjacent 2-corner swap algorithms, I got the following combo:
> R U' 3l U2' L' B L U2' 3l2' B (l2 F2 U2' 2L2' U2' F2 l2') x'
> ...



I think it's quite nice but I feel that the mirror would be nicer for right-handers because it would be easier to to do the U2' lefty.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 18, 2016)

OLL 31 - r D' r' U R' U' R U' r D r'


----------



## Praetorian (Mar 22, 2016)

new COLL U for E3 on algdb, this algorithm isn't on algdb and I think it's a lot better than the ones currently posted

R' U2 R U R2 F' R U R U' R' F R


----------



## IQubic (Mar 23, 2016)

TDM said:


> R U R' * U *R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R
> 
> You can use this to skip AUF if you have U perm + U2.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## unsolved (Mar 23, 2016)

I am in the process of solving "every" 5x5x5 alg involving middle edges and wings edges and combinations of both wing and middle edges up to 12 moves in length. I have completed depth 11 and 1 of the 45 starting moves through depth 12.

The process started out very simply: 

R2 3U R2 3U' 

...and now gets a little more complex...

3F' R2 F' 3F 2U2 B U2 B' 2U2 F

...and includes stuff a human might never think about using in a million years...

R L 2U2 3U R' D2 R 2U2 3U' L' F2 R'

I'll be integrating them into my 5x5x5 solving program when the entire computation is done. The solver will be able to scan the list quickly, apply the algs, and determine which one nets the best progress towards solving the middle and wing edges simultaneously. This should produce very short, highly optimal solutions. Of course, I'll still need to add algs of length 13 and up to be able to handle any situation, but this can't be done with the current version unless I do it manually. So, if anyone wants to point me to a list of algs 13 moves and up that are necessary for the last layer cases involving parity, let me know.


----------



## Saransh Grover (Mar 24, 2016)

Praetorian said:


> new COLL U for E3 on algdb, this algorithm isn't on algdb and I think it's a lot better than the ones currently posted
> 
> R' U2 R U R2 F' R U R U' R' F R



its slower than my current coll but can surely be used for zbll. Awesome alg.


----------



## IQubic (Apr 18, 2016)

An alg to rotate the U ad D centers 180 each.
([U2 M' : U2 M2 U2]) * 2
It's a short conjugate done twice.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 18, 2016)

Not sure how easy this E-perm is to finger trick for somebody who's good, but it's easier for me than the x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' that I learned first. It's really just a different angle of one that's already in the list. Swaps FR with FL and BR with BL, and the affected face ends on the front.

F' r U R' U' r' F l2 F L' F' l' U L U'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 18, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Not sure how easy this E-perm is to finger trick for somebody who's good, but it's easier for me than the x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' that I learned first. It's really just a different angle of one that's already in the list. Swaps FR with FL and BR with BL, and the affected face ends on the front.
> 
> F' r U R' U' r' F l2 F L' F' l' U L U'


The last move should be a u'

Also, this alg is very awkward because of all the fat turns.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 18, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> The last move should be a u'
> 
> Also, this alg is very awkward because of all the fat turns.



U' is correct, unless you prefer d'. Fair enough on the wide turns. They were an effort to eliminate B moves and cube rotations. It probably also depends some on the cube. Mine has a tendency to misalign layers and lock up using the RURD alg.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 18, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> U' is correct, unless you prefer d'.


Sorry, for some reason I was performing the first move as an f' instead of an F'


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh look another T-perm: R2 u R2 U' R2 F2 D' r2 D r2
and another one! R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 L' U' R' U R 
AND another one!


Spoiler



HA made you open the spoiler!


----------



## Jugurtha (May 4, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Not sure how easy this E-perm is to finger trick for somebody who's good, but it's easier for me than the x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' that I learned first. It's really just a different angle of one that's already in the list. Swaps FR with FL and BR with BL, and the affected face ends on the front.
> 
> F' r U R' U' r' F l2 F L' F' l' U L U'



As I don't really enjoy the E perm, I found your alg quite interesting, but the main drawbacks for me are the "l" combined with Fs and F's, therefore I'd rather go instead with F' r U R' U' r' F l R U L' U' R' U L U'. The "l2" is transformed into "l R" and the rest of the sequence is only {R, U, L} based. The beginning is not practical for OH though.
That being said I didn't test the alg deeply enough to ensure that I'll use it in the future. Thanks anyway!


----------



## armoni2020 (May 20, 2016)

I didn't know where to stick this comment... and I am not really sure if it qualifies... but I stumbled upon a 10-move J-PERM.
But it isn't a J ... Perform a standard J-perm(b) on a solved cube followed by U', and that is the pattern this will resolve.

With the two "correctly positioned" cubies in UF and URF locations:
R L U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R'

I haven't seen it written down like this... so I decided to share. Let me know if I'm way off. Thanks


----------



## mjm (May 20, 2016)

armoni2020 said:


> I didn't know where to stick this comment... and I am not really sure if it qualifies... but I stumbled upon a 10-move J-PERM.
> But it isn't a J ... Perform a standard J-perm(b) on a solved cube followed by U', and that is the pattern this will resolve.
> 
> With the two "correctly positioned" cubies in UF and URF locations:
> ...



Nice! There's this 10-mover as well: B2 L U L' B2 R D' R D R2. I believe that 10 is optimal and I haven't seen yours before!


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 23, 2016)

armoni2020 said:


> I didn't know where to stick this comment... and I am not really sure if it qualifies... but I stumbled upon a 10-move J-PERM.
> But it isn't a J ... Perform a standard J-perm(b) on a solved cube followed by U', and that is the pattern this will resolve.
> 
> With the two "correctly positioned" cubies in UF and URF locations:
> ...


This is the inverse of the mirror of the most popular Ja alg on algdb. It is move optimal and flows really nicely though.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2016)

This strange almost '2gen' F2L insert.


----------



## gyroninja (May 26, 2016)

My favorite diag swap ttll right now.

R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' D' R U R' D R


----------



## CubeDestroyer (Jun 2, 2016)

I believe that I have found a new OLL alg. it solves the Chameleon case, where normally it would be solved as r U R' U' r' F R F', you would solve it as L' R' U R U' L U R' U' R'. I realize that this alg is 2 moves longer than the former, however I do think it is faster. hopefully you guys will agree with me.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 2, 2016)

the alg you wrote doesn't work, it's a good idea to use alg.cubing.net to check algs before posting!

i believe you may be thinking about an alg like R U R' U' L' U R U' M' x', which is listed on algdb.net - a good place to check to make sure an alg hasn't already been found!


----------



## adimare (Jun 2, 2016)

Nah I think he meant L' R U R U' L U R' U' R'. It's 2 moves longer than the popular version, it also needs regrips because it uses both R and L moves. It's a lot slower. Its mirror is listed in https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/i...e=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=OLL&cid=24


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 2, 2016)

The alg most people use for that case that you referenced is already really good. You might not be finger tricking it that well, because I personally don't think it's an alg that needs improving (unless you're learning its COLLs or ZBLLs).


----------



## Krish Patel (Jun 24, 2016)

Does anyone else use this Z perm? M U' M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M2 U


----------



## Brest (Jun 24, 2016)

Krish Patel said:


> Does anyone else use this Z perm? M U' M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M2 U



It's the 3rd most used on http://algdb.net/Set/PLL/Z (presuming translating it into M' instead of M because eww M)


----------



## Krish Patel (Jun 25, 2016)

Brest said:


> It's the 3rd most used on http://algdb.net/Set/PLL/Z (presuming translating it into M' instead of M because eww M)


The algorithm is not on the website. It is much faster than M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' and is easier to execute because it doesn't have the M'.


----------



## Brest (Jun 25, 2016)

Krish Patel said:


> The algorithm is not on the website. It is much faster than M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' and is easier to execute because it doesn't have the M'.


3rd highest voted algorithm for Zperm:
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2'

which is the same as you posted:
M U' M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M2

except with M' instead of M


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2016)

Krish Patel said:


> easier to execute because it doesn't have the M'.



M' and M are the other way round to what you're thinking of.


----------



## Nimish Kashyap (Jul 5, 2016)

I didn't find the following alg. in nowhere so I am adding to it.





= X U R`U` L U R U` L`


I know that there is a alg for the condition already but I like to use this alg cause it has a good flow.
What do you think about it?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 5, 2016)

It's here just with slightly altered notation because it's easier to execute like that.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 5, 2016)

Nimish Kashyap said:


> I didn't find the following alg. in nowhere so I am adding to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the standard COLL algorithm. It's the normal alg mirrored
If you don't know what COLL is, it's just an alg that orients and permutes corners


----------



## EetuK00 (Jul 6, 2016)

Interesting N perm:

(r D r' U2)5


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 6, 2016)

EetuK00 said:


> Interesting N perm:
> 
> (r D r' U2)5


I actually use this one (not that I do CFOP as a main though)


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 6, 2016)

EetuK00 said:


> Interesting N perm:
> 
> (r D r' U2)5



I find it easier to execute as (r' D r U2)5 for some reason


----------



## EetuK00 (Jul 7, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> I find it easier to execute as (r' D r U2)5 for some reason



Oh thats Na. My alg was Nb 
Im going to use that alg. So thanks!


----------



## Cale S (Jul 12, 2016)

accidentally found this while playing around 

U R2 U2 R' U R U R2 u' R' U' R u

turns out to be optimal in HTM


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 12, 2016)

Cale S said:


> accidentally found this while playing around
> 
> U R2 U2 R' U R U R2 u' R' U' R u
> 
> turns out to be optimal in HTM


I prefer 
(x y) r R U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 (U2)


----------



## Cale S (Jul 12, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I prefer
> (x y) r R U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 (U2)


yeah that alg is better, I just thought the one I found was interesting

I still use R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U R U R' U' F' (U')


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 13, 2016)

Cale S said:


> accidentally found this while playing around
> 
> U R2 U2 R' U R U R2 u' R' U' R u
> 
> turns out to be optimal in HTM


how do you "accidentally find stuff while playing around"? just doing random moves?


----------



## Brest (Jul 13, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> how do you "accidentally find stuff while playing around"? just doing random moves?


How do you not‽


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 13, 2016)

Brest said:


> How do you not‽


well it's easy to discover an alg like F' U2 F U' R U R' U F' U F because it's really intuitive

but U R2 U2 R' U R U R2 u' R' U' R u just looks like random moves that magically flips edges


----------



## Cale S (Jul 13, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> well it's easy to discover an alg like F' U2 F U' R U R' U F' U F because it's really intuitive
> 
> but U R2 U2 R' U R U R2 u' R' U' R u just looks like random moves that magically flips edges



I started with the F2L alg R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2, then tried to remember a similar alg and tried R2 U2 R' U R U R2. Then I saw I could do a keyhole multislot thing with D' F' U' F D U, and 2 edges were flipped. I took R2 U2 R' U R U R2 D' F' U' F D U and changed the D' F' U' F D to u' R' U' R u and moved the U to the beginning


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 31, 2016)

a perm

R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U F2

is it possible to put this in comm notation?


----------



## Brest (Jul 31, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> a perm
> 
> R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U F2
> 
> is it possible to put this in comm notation?



I don't think this one can be expressed as a single commutator, but I'd like to be proven wrong.
Only the obvious [R2, D] [F2: [R2, U']]


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 31, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> a perm
> 
> R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U F2
> 
> is it possible to put this in comm notation?



Sort of cheating, but you could do this:

[R2 U F2 U' F2, {mirror across x=z plane}]
= R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U F2

R2 U F2 U' F2 causes a bowtie-shaped 4-cycle of edges between the U and D layers. This cycle shape is preserved under the mirroring, so applying the inverse after the mirroring causes the U- and D-layer edges to be solved again. It also sends the DFL, DFR, DBR corners to the U layer in a symmetrical manner (so again, the commutator doesn't affect those corners), but it sends the UFL, UFR, UBR corners to the D layer in an asymmetrical manner, which ends up being an A-perm at the end of the commutator.

R2 U # F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U F2

Insert [E', F2] at # to get rid of the 3-cycle of edges in the E slice and simplify to get R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U F2.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 31, 2016)

xyzzy said:


> Sort of cheating, but you could do this:
> 
> [R2 U F2 U' F2, {mirror across x=z plane}]
> = R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U F2
> ...


wow. that's cool. 
so [R2 U F2 U' F2, {mirror across x=z plane}] is just R2 U F2 U' F2 and the inverse of the mirror, right?
You put it in brackets so I thought it was A B A' B'


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 31, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> You put it in brackets so I thought it was A B A' B'



Writing it out in full, it'd be R2 U F2 U' F2 {mirror} F2 U F2 U' R2 {mirror}, and if you hold up the cube to a mirror (at a 45-degree angle) and try to make those moves on the cube in the mirror, those five moves between the {mirror}s end up being simplified to R2 U' R2 U F2.

Another alg that can be written as a commutator with a reflection is this T-perm alg:
[R2 u R2 u' R2, {mirror across x=z plane}] = R2 u R2 u' R2 F2 u' F2 u F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2016)

A 1LLL I found by messing around with S moves,
S' R U R' S U R U2 R'
The inverse is good for OLLCP?

EDIT: similarly,
R' F R U R' F' r y' R U' R' S


----------



## Cale S (Aug 10, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> A 1LLL I found by messing around with S moves,
> S' R U R' S U R U2 R'
> The inverse is good for OLLCP?



r' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U' M'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow I found a simple COLL/ZBLL alg just by tweaking a Pi alg

R' U2 R U2 R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2

This might be better than the standard alg, too lazy to switch though


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 11, 2016)

yay double post

I found an awesome z perm M2 U M2 U u2 M E2 M


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 16, 2016)

Triple post 

rotationless N perm
R D' F2 R2 U' L F2 L' U R2 F2 D R'



Spoiler



this is just a setup to a ZBLL


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 2, 2016)

why am I the only one posting here
found a 1LLL alg : R L r D r' U2 r D' r' U2 L' R'


----------



## Cale S (Sep 2, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> why am I the only one posting here
> found a 1LLL alg : R L r D r' U2 r D' r' U2 L' R'



I use x' R U' R U2 L' U L U2 R2

you can also use inverse of J perm variation:
r U R2 F' R U R U' R' F R U' r'
or 
M' U' J perm U' M


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 2, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I use x' R U' R U2 L' U L U2 R2


interesting, looks like an A perm with a fat interchange. 



Cale S said:


> r U R2 F' R U R U' R' F R U' r'


I like this one


----------



## hagner (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm chocked that i couldn't find a thread like this.
so yeah... if you invent an alg you can post it here
ill start with R U R´ F´ L´ U´ L F
anti-p nb-perm white non-oriented bar in B
mirrors and reverses also suggested
not useful for me but maybe for someone

*nb! i have no idea how useful or useless algs like this are. *
since i´ve only been cubing for 6 months


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 15, 2016)

Alg sets I've 'invented':

Right-handed left slot
6-flip CMLL
OLS 31 - UF
Front two slots


----------



## FJT97 (Oct 19, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> Alg sets I've 'invented':
> 
> Right-handed left slot
> 6-flip CMLL
> ...


Do you use those right handed left Slot algs?


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 19, 2016)

FJT97 said:


> Do you use those right handed left Slot algs?


Not all of them of course, but there's several I want to start working into my solves, like F2 sexy F2 and inverse, and a few others

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiv3r (Nov 12, 2016)

add CMLL and ZZ-CT, along with COLL


----------



## Cube M (Nov 29, 2016)

All situations for f2l ALGS


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 1, 2016)

R2 F R F' R' U' F' U F R2 U R' U' R
good or bad?


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 1, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> R2 F R F' R' U' F' U F R2 U R' U' R
> good or bad?


Depending on how you fingertrick it could be good. I quite like it though i have practised alternating between pushing and flicking quite a lot which this alg definitely need a lot of (also i don't know the alternate alg)


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 1, 2016)

Does anybody use the r' D r U2 (repeat) N-Perm? I found it yesterday and I think I may start using it instead of the R U R' U (JPERM) undo.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 1, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Does anybody use the r' D r U2 (repeat) N-Perm? I found it yesterday and I think I may start using it instead of the R U R' U (JPERM) undo.


I use it but the other one is probably better- i only know it because i'm too lazy to learn the other one and don't even need PLL most of the time.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 1, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Does anybody use the r' D r U2 (repeat) N-Perm? I found it yesterday and I think I may start using it instead of the R U R' U (JPERM) undo.


I use the RUD one

What about my 5gen one (scroll up)?


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 3, 2016)

FTM-optimal algs for ZBLL S 19 and AS 7, optimised with wide turns.

R' F r2 R2' U2' r U r' U2' R (L' r') U' (l R)
R B' r2' R2 U2' r' U' r U2' R' r2 B R2'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 6, 2016)

U R' F' R U2 R U R2 F R F' R U R' U F U' 
for 3BLD


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 7, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> U R' F' R U2 R U R2 F R F' R U R' U F U'
> for 3BLD


Nice. Also useful as a TTLL... I was solving this case as U2 L2 setup to an R perm.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 9, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Nice. Also useful as a TTLL... I was solving this case as U2 L2 setup to an R perm.


I don't like the F move at the end though. There probably is a better alg


----------



## imaperson557 (Dec 20, 2016)

I recently created this new algorithm for the double headlights case in 2 look OLL. (Now that I research it I dont think I discovered it but anyway this is why I prefer it.) Instead of using F(R,U,R',U')(R,U,R',U')(R,U,R',U')F' I use R,U2,R',U',(R,U,R',U')R,U',R' To me it flows much better and is one move shorter (if you count the U2 as one move). This algorithm rotates all corner pieces and dosen't change their orientation. I use this alg to get sub 20 times. This is my first post and I don't know if I'm doing it right but I wanted to share this algorithm.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 20, 2016)

Sorry but I think the alg you "created" is the one everyone uses.


----------



## imaperson557 (Dec 20, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Sorry but I think the alg you "created" is the one everyone uses.


Oh well sorry. I used F(R,U,R',U')(R,U,R',U')(R,U,R',U')F' for the longest time and i was messing around for a while and came up with that one.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 20, 2016)

I use R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R', I feel like that's a pretty good headlight OLL because it runs just like sune and is short. I can easily sub-1 it. I do like your algorithm though, but I am comfortable enough that I don't need to switch.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 20, 2016)

Actually it's exactly the inverse of his alg. I like his alg more because I prefer U' over U as my right hand is busy with R moves. But that's maybe just me.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 20, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Actually it's exactly the inverse of his alg. I like his alg more because I prefer U' over U as my right hand is busy with R moves. But that's maybe just me.


Ohh, I was wondering how they were so similiar and exactly the same movecount. Makes sense. I guess it's a preference thing.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 21, 2016)

It's a double anti-sune.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and congrats for coming up with an alg on your own. There's a great website called algdb.net that lists most of the common algs for various cases and lists how many people use the alg. The double headlights case is here:
http://algdb.net/Set/OLL/OLL 21

You'll see that the alg you posted (double anti-sune) and the other alg (F triple sexy) are roughly equal in popularity. 

You may be interested in going through some of the other cases and seeing if there are other algorithms you prefer over the ones you're currently using.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 21, 2016)

um this is not necessarily better than the f triple sexy because they have different corner permutations


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 21, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> um this is not necessarily better than the f triple sexy because they have different corner permutations


Yes but they're purely talking about CO and not CP so i don't see how this is relevant.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 22, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Yes but they're purely talking about CO and not CP so i don't see how this is relevant.


I guess, i was just saying that the alg isn't necessarily better but i see what u mean since they're only taking bout CO.

Also, what does this mean?


imaperson557 said:


> This algorithm rotates all corner pieces and dosen't change their orientation.


Isn't the point of rotating the corners to change the orientation?


----------



## mitja (Dec 22, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> I guess, i was just saying that the alg isn't necessarily better but i see what u mean since they're only taking bout CO.
> 
> Also, what does this mean?
> 
> Isn't the point of rotating the corners to change the orientation?


He is saying that all of these algs are usable. This case is perfect for solving corner permutations as it is very easy to recognize, so I always check the colours on the corners and decide which alg will permute my corners.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 22, 2016)

mitja said:


> He is saying that all of these algs are usable. This case is perfect for solving corner permutations as it is very easy to recognize, so I always check the colours on the corners and decide which alg will permute my corners.


Actually i think he meant to say that it doesnt change the corner permutation because the f triple sexy swaps each headlight with its other half. Which brings me back to my original post in which case is not completely irrelevant as corner permutations are now included.


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2016)

OH CMLLs:

RH:
L' U2 L U L' U L2 U L U' z' U' L D' L' (U D') z
x U' L' U L2 U' L' U R' U' L' U' L' U L2 U' Lw'

LH:
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R' U z U R' D R (U' D) z'
x U R U' R2 U R U' L U R U R U' R2 U Rw


----------



## Keefe Fons (Dec 27, 2016)

R perms:
(right hand) R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
The other R perm: R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' 

Learn all of cyotheking's How to finger trick g perms like a pro on YouTube.


----------



## EmperorZant (Dec 27, 2016)

Keefe Fons said:


> R perms:
> (right hand) R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
> The other R perm: R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'
> 
> Learn all of cyotheking's How to finger trick g perms like a pro on YouTube.


For the "other R-Perm," you can use the mirror of the first algorithm:
(L U2 L' U2) L F' (L' U' L U) L F L2
...if the bar is on the right. If the bar is on the front left you can use Keefe Fons' RUF algorithm _or_ this RUD algorithm:
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'
I recommend trying them all! I personally find the LUF and RUD algorithms to be the fastest.


----------



## Keefe Fons (Dec 27, 2016)

EmperorZant said:


> For the "other R-Perm," you can use the mirror of the first algorithm:
> (L U2 L' U2) L F' (L' U' L U) L F L2
> ...if the bar is on the right. If the bar is on the front left you can use Keefe Fons' RUF algorithm _or_ this RUD algorithm:
> R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'
> I recommend trying them all! I personally find the LUF and RUD algorithms to be the fastest.


Personally the one i posted is fastest since the LUF alg favours a strong left hand while the RUD alg is hard to adopt with all the D moves. But there is great potential in them all!


----------



## Cybercuber (Dec 27, 2016)

What's the algorithms for the last two edges on a 13x13


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 27, 2016)

Cybercuber said:


> What's the algorithms for the last two edges on a 13x13


Freeslice and parity?


----------



## Cybercuber (Dec 28, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Freeslice and parity?


 I think both I haven't ever found a tutorial on a 13x13 I guessed on how to get there now I'm stuck


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 28, 2016)

Collection of Algs/Subsets:

PLL
OLL
ELL
COLL
CxLL
NMLL
2GLL
L3C
VLS
RLS
ZBLL
ZBF2L
MGLS
LSE
BBF2L
1LLL
OLLCP
ELS
CLS
CMLL
WVLS
Magic Wondeful
SVLS
OELLCP
BLL
CLLEF
LPELL
NMCLL
EJF2L
EOLS
F2L
JTLE


----------



## Ksh13 (Dec 28, 2016)

Metallic Silver said:


> Collection of Algs/Subsets:
> 
> PLL
> OLL
> ...


ZZLL, OLS, TTLL, TSLE?


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 28, 2016)

Metallic Silver said:


> Collection of Algs/Subsets:
> 
> PLL
> OLL
> ...


ZZLL
COLLEP
EPLL
CPLL
L5E
L5C
TCLL
EG
VHLS
SLS
BLS
OCLL
OELL
Anti-WV
Anti-ZBLL
Parity
TSLE
TTLL
etc I got bored.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 28, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> ZZLL
> COLLEP
> EPLL
> CPLL
> ...


EG, TCLL are 2x2 not 3x3


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 28, 2016)

Metallic Silver said:


> EG, TCLL are 2x2 not 3x3


They can be used though.


----------



## Ksh13 (Dec 28, 2016)

Metallic Silver said:


> EG, TCLL are 2x2 not 3x3


And where does it say that this is about 3x3 algs only?


----------



## James Hake (Dec 29, 2016)

my ja perm execution for 2x2
R' F R' F2 R U' R' F2 R2

3x3 4-flip of UF UL UB FD
2(R' F R' F2 R U' R' F2 R2 U')
Same as the 2x2 alg with a U' at the end


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 30, 2016)

U R' U' R U R R F R F' R' U' F' U F R R (17q*)

EDIT: this is just an F perm set up


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 23, 2017)

COLL G3
R2 U2 F' (U' R2)3 U2 R2 F U2 R2

Probably slower than the common alg because of all the R2s, but this one is fun to execute.


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 23, 2017)

Interesting F2L alg I found today, it's probably already known though:
setup: L' U L U' y' R U2 R' U y
Instead of doing the reverse of that to solve, do this:
L' U L U' + normal corner insert


----------



## sqAree (Feb 23, 2017)

joshsailscga said:


> Interesting F2L alg I found today, it's probably already known though:
> setup: L' U L U' y' R U2 R' U y
> Instead of doing the reverse of that to solve, do this:
> L' U L U' + normal corner insert



L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' is better and 2-gen I think.


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 23, 2017)

sqAree said:


> L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' is better and 2-gen.



Yes, I use that sometimes but I often end up catching on the double turns. Mine is 2-gen also, by normal corner insert I meant U' L' U L U2 L' U L. Yours is shorter though.


----------



## jackersp (Feb 28, 2017)

with the case above you can use the 5x5 edge parity alg for this

R2 B2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R2

its not the efficient but it works


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 28, 2017)

jackersp said:


> with the case above you can use the 5x5 edge parity alg for this
> 
> R2 B2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R2
> 
> its not the efficient but it works



I prefer L F' L2 B L' F' D2 L B2 R B2 L' F2 L2 B'. Definitely the best for OLL


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice V-perm:

x' R' F R F' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U' x


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 3, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Nice V-perm:
> 
> x R' F R F' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U' x'


Oh dayum i might switch to this for OH
EDIT: I think this f/b mirror is better 

R U' R' U x U' R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 4, 2017)

some silly r perm i found, prob useless

D' R U R U R' D R U' R' U' R D' R2 D R


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 5, 2017)

ZBLL L 72 (opposite corners twisted), pseudo-2-gen

r u' R2 u r' U2 r u' R2 u r'

Or a cyclic shift to twist UFL and DRB : (r' U2 r u' R2 u)2


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 9, 2017)

Silly E perm I found: x' U' R U L' U' R' U r2 U R' U' L' U R U'



guysensei1 said:


> I think this f/b mirror is better
> 
> R U' R' U x U' R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U


Wow... Thats going to be my new V perm alg for sure...


----------



## Will Faust (Mar 20, 2017)

I made a nice ja perm that is exactly like square one jb perm (the r2s are like slashes and the U moves are like 3,0 and -3,0 and the D moves are like 0,3 and 0, -3: 
r2 U D' r2 U' r2 D r2 D' r2 D r2


----------



## DELToS (Mar 20, 2017)

I accidentally invented an algorithm that does an H-Perm on the D and U layer, while experimenting to see if I even could:
R2 (U D') R2 (U' D) R2 (U2 D2) R2 (U' D) R2 (U D') R2


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 20, 2017)

Yea or you could just do M2 U2 M2 y M2 U2 M2


----------



## DELToS (Mar 20, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> Yea or you could just do M2 U2 M2 y M2 U2 M2


Yeah, but that doesn't look as cool


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Mar 20, 2017)

A perm I found yesterday: r2 U r2' U' r2 U' D r2' U' r2 U r2' D'


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 30, 2017)

W perm (actually from the parity wiki and attributed to Clement Gallet; do other people use this?)
R2' Uw2' F2 R2 Uw2' (regrip) F2 R2 U' R2' F2 R2 U' (regrip) F2 Uw2'

I used to use the alg that was an <M,U> U perm cancelled into 2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2 2R2 Uw2, but I didn't like all the slice moves. (For the same reason, I just do O perms with <R,U> Z perm + parity now.)


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 30, 2017)

Will Faust said:


> I made a nice ja perm that is exactly like square one jb perm (the r2s are like slashes and the U moves are like 3,0 and -3,0 and the D moves are like 0,3 and 0, -3:
> r2 U D' r2 U' r2 D r2 D' r2 D r2


I use R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 as a PLL on the Domino cube (3x3x2)


EpiCuber7 said:


> A perm I found yesterday: r2 U r2' U' r2 U' D r2' U' r2 U r2' D'


This is my A perm on the Domino cube. If you switch the r2s For R2s, you get the T perm I use, which I even used on in standard 3x3 for a long time. I still use a modified version of this on 2x2 for adjacent swaps: 
R2 U R2 U' R2 y' R2 U' R2 U R2


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 3, 2017)

Spoiler: 6×6×6 last two bars



case 0
case 1
case 2
case 3
case 4
case 5
case 6
case 7
case 8
case 9
case 10
case 11
case 12
case 13
case 14
case 15
case 16
case 17
case 18
case 19
case 20
case 21
case 22
case 23
case 24
case 25
case 26
case 27
case 28
case 29
case 30
case 31
case 32
case 33
case 34
case 35
case 36
case 37
case 38
case 39
case 40
case 41
case 42
case 43
case 44
case 45
case 46
case 47
case 48
case 49
case 50
case 51
case 52
case 53
case 54
case 55
case 56
case 57
case 58
case 59
case 60
case 61
case 62
case 63
case 64
case 65
case 66
case 67
case 68
case 69
case 70
case 71
case 72
case 73
case 74
case 75
case 76
case 77
case 78
case 79
case 80
case 81
case 82
case 83
case 84
case 85
case 86
case 87
case 88
case 89
case 90
case 91
case 92
case 93
case 94
case 95
case 96
case 97
case 98
case 99
case 100
case 101
case 102
case 103
case 104
case 105
case 106
case 107
case 108
case 109
case 110
case 111
case 112
case 113
case 114
case 115
case 116
case 117
case 118
case 119
case 120
case 121
case 122
case 123
case 124
case 125
case 126
case 127
case 128
case 129
case 130
case 131
case 132
case 133
case 134
case 135
case 136
case 137
case 138
case 139
case 140
case 141
case 142
case 143
case 144
case 145
case 146
case 147
case 148
case 149
case 150
case 151
case 152
case 153
case 154
case 155
case 156
case 157
case 158
case 159
case 160
case 161
case 162
case 163
case 164
case 165
case 166
case 167
case 168
case 169
case 170
case 171
case 172
case 173
case 174
case 175
case 176
case 177
case 178
case 179
case 180
case 181
case 182
case 183
case 184
case 185
case 186
case 187
case 188
case 189
case 190
case 191
case 192
case 193
case 194
case 195
case 196
case 197
case 198
case 199
case 200
case 201
case 202
case 203
case 204
case 205
case 206
case 207
case 208
case 209
case 210
case 211
case 212
case 213
case 214
case 215
case 216
case 217
case 218
case 219
case 220
case 221
case 222
case 223
case 224





Spoiler: cases with the third bar formed



case 25
case 26
case 27
case 28
case 29
case 40
case 41
case 42
case 43
case 44
case 85
case 86
case 87
case 88
case 89
case 130
case 131
case 132
case 133
case 134
case 190
case 191
case 192
case 193
case 194


This list covers 225 cases with the first two bars on F solved (placed on the left) and the two remaining inner X-centres paired on U; it leaves a state where the third bar is solved and the fourth bar can be done without a commutator. (Fully solving the last bar would make the number of cases blow up to 3375.)

This is just a proof of concept; I'll release a version of this list with pictures and better algs later so you can actually tell which cases are which instead of guessing the case number.

Edit:


Spoiler: cases with the third bar formed, with better algs



case 25:

3R U' r U' 3r'
case 26:

3r U2 3r'
3R U2 3R'
case 27:

3r U2 3r' U' 3R U' r U 3r'
3R U' 3R' U' r U 3R U' 3r'
3R U2 3R' U' 3R U r U' 3r'
U 3r U 3r' U' 3r U2 r' U' 3R'
U 3r U2 3r' U r U 3R U' 3r'
U' 3r U' r' U 3R' U 3r U2 3r'
case 28:

U' r U 3R U2 3r'
case 29:

3r U' 3R' U r' U' 3R U' 3R'
3R U 3R' U' r U 3R U 3r'
3r U2 3R' U' 3R U' r' U 3R'
3R U2 3R' U 3R U r U' 3r'
case 40:

U r U' 3R U r' U2 r U' 3r'
U' r U 3R U' r' U2 r U 3r'
case 41:

3R U r U 3r'
case 42:

3r U2 r' U' r U 3r'
3R U2 r U' r' U 3R'
case 43:

3r U2 3r'
3R U2 3R'
case 44:

3r U r' U 3R'
case 85:

3r U' r' U' 3R'
case 86:

3r U 3R' U' r' U 3R U 3R'
3R U' 3R' U r U' 3R U' 3r'
3r U2 3R' U 3R U r' U' 3R'
3R U2 3R' U' 3R U' r U 3r'
case 87:

U' 3r U' 3r' U 3R U' 3R'
3r U' 3r' U' r U 3R U' 3r'
3r U2 3r' U 3R U' r U 3r'
case 88:

r U' r' U 3r U2 3r'
r U' r' U 3R U2 3R'
case 89:

3r U2 3r'
3R U2 3R'
case 130:

3r U2 3r'
3R U2 3R'
case 131:

U r U' 3R U2 3r'
case 132:

U2 r U' r' U' 3r U2 3r'
U2 r U' r' U' 3R U2 3R'
case 133:

U r U' 3R U r' U 3R'
U' r U 3R U' r' U' 3R'
r U r' U' 3R U r U 3r'
r U' r' U 3R U' r U' 3r'
case 134:

r U r' U' 3r U2 3r'
r U r' U' 3R U2 3R'
case 190:

3r U2 r' U r U' 3r'
3R U2 r U r' U' 3R'
case 191:

3r U2 3r' U 3R U r U' 3r'
3R U 3R' U r U' 3R U 3r'
3R U2 3R' U 3R U' r U 3r'
U 3r U r' U' 3R' U' 3r U2 3r'
U' 3r U2 3r' U' r U' 3R U 3r'
U' 3r U' 3r' U 3r U2 r' U 3R'
case 192:

3r U2 3r'
3R U2 3R'
case 193:

U2 r U r' U 3r U2 3r'
U2 r U r' U 3R U2 3R'
case 194:

U 3r U 3r' U' 3R U 3R'
3r U 3r' U r U' 3R U 3r'
3r U2 3r' U' 3R U r U' 3r'


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 4, 2017)

M2 U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' a nice 2gen ive only now thought about, im stupid
*a couple more interesting techinques 

Uw' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U Uw this one pretty standard still cool tho
L U L' S L U' L' S' this one is something else to me, probebly one of those almost totally cancelled comms, a pain in the but to learn


----------



## Danny Gorlov (Apr 25, 2017)

What do you guys think of this Ja Perm Alg? (Bar on the right)

(R U' L' U) (R' U2) (L U') (L' U2 L)

 Don't like the L R' at the end of the comman Ja Alg (Bar on the front).


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 25, 2017)

I sometimes use the same alg but done from the back. L U' R' U L U2' R U' R' U2 R
Much better to fingertrick right handers.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 25, 2017)

I find myself cringily doing
y2 F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' l2


----------



## Brest (Apr 25, 2017)

GoGoGo

R' F R3 U' R2' U' R2 U R' F' R U R2'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 25, 2017)

Brest said:


> GoGoGo
> 
> R' F R3 U' R2' U' R2 U R' F' R U R2'



I would do it with a regular R2 at the end, but either way that is a dumb alg lol. 

Alright @Danny Gorlov take your pick - 

Bar on left - 

L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R

x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 

F U' R' F R2 U' R' U' (R U R' F') (R U R' F') 

Bar on back 

L' U R' z R2 U R' U' R2 (U D)

Bar on right 

L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 26, 2017)

U perms / A perms for megaminx (probably not new):

R U R' U' L' U' L U2 R U' R' U' L' U L (A perm)
R U R' U2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R (2-gen variant)

R' U' R U L U L' U2' R' U R U L U' L' (U perm)
R' U' R U' R U R2' U R U' R U' R' (2-gen variant)

The 2-gen U perm is pretty nice, I think.


----------



## Danny Gorlov (Apr 27, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> I sometimes use the same alg but done from the back. L U' R' U L U2' R U' R' U2 R
> Much better to fingertrick right handers.


Nice alg, i'll use this one. Thanks!


----------



## TheFalcon (May 7, 2017)

Since this topic is closed, I add here what I think can be a easy-to-remember help:

T-perm can be split in:
1. Sexy move;
2. sledgehammer;
3. sledgehammer;
4. a couple of rotations and a QTM;
5. sledgehammer;
6. (optional) another couple of rotations.

I added the algorithm to the wiki (now it is Alg.10).

The starting one is
R U R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U' F' U F U'
that becomes
(R U R' U') (R' F R F') (R' F R F') y' x' F' (R' F R F') x y

Best wishes,
Lorenzo


----------



## lucarubik (May 11, 2017)

[R' U R :[D, R' U' R][R' U' R U:[D, R' U' R]]] i think ive lost it...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 25, 2017)

insertion finder spat out this weird edge 3-cycle that isnt a comm

R' F' U F R B L U' L' B'

you can shift the last move and solves the same case

B' R' F' U F R B L U' L'


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 25, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> insertion finder spat out this weird edge 3-cycle that isnt a comm
> 
> R' F' U F R B L U' L' B'
> 
> ...


[L: L' B' R' F', U]


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 25, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> [L: L' B' R' F', U]


I should probably learn to recog those weirdo edge comms for fmc...


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 14, 2017)

So there's this adjacent parity alg for swapping UF and UR: [R U R' U' Uw2 Rw2 U2 : 2R2]

You can rearrange it a bit to get an alg to swap UB and UL: [Uw2 R U R' U' Rw2 U2 : 2R2]

Might be useful to avoid doing two U2 AUFs, but probably not that good on its own because you might need to regrip before doing the inverse sexy (or do it from an awkward angle).


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 14, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> So there's this adjacent parity alg for swapping UF and UR: [R U R' U' Uw2 Rw2 U2 : 2R2]
> 
> You can rearrange it a bit to get an alg to swap UB and UL: [Uw2 R U R' U' Rw2 U2 : 2R2]
> 
> Might be useful to avoid doing two U2 AUFs, but probably not that good on its own because you might need to regrip before doing the inverse sexy (or do it from an awkward angle).


alternatively Rw U Rw' R U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' Rw' R U Rw U R' U' R', very TPSable but long, it may be better than the standard though.


----------



## James Hake (Aug 20, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> Triple post
> 
> rotationless N perm
> R D' F2 R2 U' L F2 L' U R2 F2 D R'
> ...



i found a neat finger trick for this alg

l B’ D2 x R2’ U’ r U2 r’ U R2 x’ D2 B l'

you push the B moves with your left ring and double flick D2s with you right pinky/ring


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 20, 2017)

A *PLL V* I've just built: *(R U2 R u2) (R U' R' D' R U R2' F2 R D' L2)*

I wonder if it's new.


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 20, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> A *PLL V* I've just built: *(R U2 R u2) (R U' R' D' R U R2' F2 R D' L2)*
> 
> I wonder if it's new.


 I've personally never seen it before. But i really like it, it really seems to fit my turning style.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 22, 2017)

Weird optimal L4C alg: x U R (U' D) L (U D') R' (U' D) r' B'

I normally just use r U R' U' M U R U' R' F R U R' U' F' for this ZBLL case. The weird alg is marginally faster, but I can't execute it reliably because the slice moves keep making my cube lock up.

Another weird optimal ZBLL alg from the same set: R U R' U' M' U R2 B' R' B U' r'.


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow, that PLL G!
(U) F2 r2 (R2' D R2 D') (R2' U R2 U') r2' F2


----------



## sqAree (Sep 5, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Wow, that PLL G!
> (U) F2 r2 (R2' D R2 D') (R2' U R2 U') r2' F2



Where did you find this? I can't believe such an awesome alg for that case does exist.


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 5, 2017)

I unearthed an obscure alg from algdb.net and added my personal touch.
I had to play it at least half a dozen times to convince me it does the job.


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 6, 2017)

PLL Na : *R U R' U R L U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U2' R U' R'*

Not in AlgDatabase. New?


----------



## TDM (Sep 6, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> PLL Na : *R U R' U R L U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U2' R U' R'*
> 
> Not in AlgDatabase. New?


Seems to be similar to the standard alg, [R U R' U: Jb perm], but with a different Jb alg.


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 6, 2017)

Indeed.
Maybe it is more interesting for the symetric Nb:
*R' U' R U' R' L' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U2' R' U R*
…starting with right thumb on U.


----------



## James Hake (Oct 21, 2017)

cw u from the back
r U2 R’ U’ M U R U’ M’ U’ r'


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 22, 2017)

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

I feel like this alg (J cancelled into T) is a better EP alg for megaminx than L R U2 L' U R' L U' R U2 L' U2 R'

Or maybe its just that my lefty moves suck


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 4, 2017)

This thread (formerly Show your cube solutions, now moved here) is to show your cube solutions. You may show solutions for multiple cubes, either in one post or in separate posts. Make sure to show all algorithms you use, and orientations. It is most recommended to use a picture like I do.

I'll start with my 2x2 solution, which is Ortega I recently switched to:






Sorry, I made a mistake; the x cube rotations should be x'.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

Like what algs you use? Those are not the best algs.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 4, 2017)

What do you mean by "cube solutions"?


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 4, 2017)

"show your cube solutions" means showing the method you use to public, including the algorithms. Also, the algorithms you use don't need to be "best" for Duncan Bannon, unlike what he wants me to think.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

You say “this thread is to show your cube solutions”. But yet you show algorithms. What is the purpose you are trying to achieve? By solutions, I think R,U,R’, Y, sort of thing.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 4, 2017)

1. My 2x2 method simply doesn't work without knowing the algorithms. So I need to share them too.
2. Stop flooding this topic with off-topic posts! If you don't want to share your cube solutions, delete your posts, and go away. This is simply a place for people to see what method people use in detail.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

Okay, I didn’t mean to be rude or mean in any way. I do understand the fact that different people like different algorithms. I do believe that most people will agree that there are algorithms that are better for MOST people. A lot of people dont like to do D moves. If they work for you, Great. I use LBL and average about 6 seconds. I am switching to CLL. By Solutions, I think of reconstruction. Thanks.

For LBL,
Build layer
Do OLL
Do a T or Y perm.

For OLL
Pi- F, Sexy move 2X, F’ The bar is on the left. One peice will face you
Sune- R, U, R’, U, R, U2, R’. The Top Piece in the bottom left
Antisune- R, U2, R’, U’, R, U’, R’. The top peice in the top right
L- F, R, U’, R’, U’, R, U, R’, F’. The peice not on the top layer will be facing you on the left.
Headlights- R2 , U2, R, U2, R2. Headlight facing you and the back
U- F, R, U, R’, U’, F’, The top bar is on the bottom right and top right
T- Sexy, Sledge. The top bar is on the bottom right and top right

PLL
Y or T perm

T- The Top one on Cyotheking.com

Y- The top one on Cyotheking.com

PM will any questions. Check out Cyotheking. I use his 2x2 algs.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 4, 2017)

I use ZZ for one-handed and feet solves (sometimes), and here are the steps and algorithms!

1. EOline. Algs: F, F', B, B'.

2. F2L. Algs: L, L', U, U', R, R'.

3. Last layer. Algs: http://algdb.net/Users/User/14172

(Obviously this is a joke post but, really, what do you expect? Almost nobody uses their own method as a main method, so you'd be looking at a description of some already popular method with better descriptions elsewhere. You might as well make a "what method do you use" poll and that'd be even more informative.)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

For 3x3 I use CFOP and average 28 seconds.
Cross
F2l (intuitive) J perm has a good video.
LL, 4lll Using Ald.db


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 4, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Okay, I didn’t mean to be rude or mean in any way. I do understand the fact that different people like different algorithms. I do believe that most people will agree that there are algorithms that are better for MOST people. A lot of people dont like to do D moves. If they work for you, Great. I use LBL and average about 6 seconds. I am switching to CLL. By Solutions, I think of reconstruction. Thanks.
> 
> For LBL,
> Build layer
> ...


You are supposed to also tell what cube's solution it is, and what orientations are the algs for. I did both. Also, you didn't show what Y or T perms you use.

Before switching to Ortega, I used FOP (First layer, OLL, PLL).

For left corner swap, I used the same alg as now. (J-perm)
For diagonal corner swap (backleft and frontright) I used x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F', which is E-perm.


----------



## applezfall (Nov 4, 2017)

for 3xrubik I use roux
I do d blocks with my fingers and mind
for cmll I use kian's cmlls
for lse I use M and U moves


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 4, 2017)

3x3 - 2-look OLL, 2-look PLL

My horizontal method: F R U R' U' F'
My adjacent edges (back and left) method: F U R U' R' F'
My all edge orientation method: F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'

My Sune method (correct corner on front left): R U R' U R U2 R'
My Anti-Sune method (correct corner on back right): R U2 R' U' R U R'
My headlights method (rotate front corners): R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
My T method (rotate front corners, half E-perm): x' R U R' D R U' R' D'
My H method (corners face sideways, Sune variant): R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
My diagonal orientation method (back-left corner faces back, front-right corner faces right, half E-perm): x' R U' R' D R U R' D'
My Pi method (headlight corners on left): R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

My corner swap method (swap left-corners, a J-perm): F2 R U R' F2 L D' L D L2
My diagonal corner swap method (swap back-left and front-right, an E-perm): x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F'

My left U-perm method (correct edge on front): M2 U M' U2 M U M2
My right U-perm method (correct edge on front): M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2
My H-perm method: M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2
My Z-perm method (swap back and left, and front and right): M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

Note: 2-look PLL is outdated. I know PLL (standard PLL) now.


----------



## applezfall (Nov 4, 2017)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> My horizontal method: F R U R' U' F'
> My adjacent edges (back and left) method: F U R U' R' F'
> My all edge orientation method: F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'
> 
> ...


Lol you are talking like this is your new method with new never seen before algs lol.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 5, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Okay, I didn’t mean to be rude or mean in any way. I do understand the fact that different people like different algorithms. I do believe that most people will agree that there are algorithms that are better for MOST people. A lot of people dont like to do D moves. If they work for you, Great. I use LBL and average about 6 seconds. I am switching to CLL. By Solutions, I think of reconstruction. Thanks.


For the 2 OLLs that use D moves, that was when I found out that half E-perm (which in turn I learned from legoboyz3!'s favorite PLLs video so that I could know a second corner swap alg) makes for an OLL algorithm, so I found which OLL cases they solve, and learned it.

For the J-perm, this happened to be the alg I know. What happened is that in the past, just for fun I wanted to switch from edge-first last layer (beginner's method) to orientation-first method. So I needed a corner swap permutation, and I ended up picking this J-perm algorithm.

For the diagonal swap, according to the wiki, on 2x2 "Note that D moves are the same as U + y, just a different notation, what you do for real is something in between. The effect of it is that you transform F moves to R or L (D R makes the same turns as U F + y').". However, you don't need to use algs with D moves if you don't like them. I do it my way (R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' *D R2*), you do it your way (Y-perm).

All PLLs I use:


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 9, 2017)

Finally decided to learn the last dot OLL case I hadn't learnt a semi-decent alg for yet, and I figured I might as well look at CLLEF. (The third and fourth algs are on algdb, but the rest aren't.)

r u' r2 u r' U2 r u' r2 u r'
M' U M R U2' R' sledge r U2' r'
R U R' U sledge U2 sledge
sledge U2 F' U L' U L F
R' F' U2' F2 U R U' R' F' U2' R
R B U2' B2 U' R' U R B U2' R'


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 12, 2017)

CCW U-perm from the back

R U' R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' (13HTM, 14HTM, 13STM)

Pretty nice for OH, but not much else. It's not really fingertricky for 2H

and funny CCW U-perm from the front that I came up with when I was doing a bandage challenge. It uses only <U,Rw> moves leaving a Roux-FB-sized block untouched


[Rw U Rw' U2 Rw U' Rw' U Rw U Rw': U] // Mess up the top layer
U2 [Rw U' Rw', Rw' U Rw] // Solve edges
U (Rw U Rw' U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw U' Rw' U' Rw' U Rw)2 // Solve corners


Can someone help me figure out how to conjugatify or commutatorify the last alg-thing?


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 12, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> I use ZZ for one-handed and feet solves (sometimes), and here are the steps and algorithms!
> 
> 1. EOline. Algs: F, F', B, B'.
> 
> ...


If your post would be taken seriously, then it's not detailed enough because you didn't show the cases for the algorithms.

"Almost nobody uses their own method as a main method"
What do you mean by "their own method"?


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 15, 2017)

sorry, It seems like everyone is lost. Please explain what we are supposed to do here>


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 15, 2017)

This thread used to be for showing algorithms, but recently a thread where you show whole cube solutions (and cases for the algorithms) was merged here. A good example to follow is my 2x2 solution (at post #1981)


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 19, 2017)

My PLL algorithms updates (changed U-perms and Z-perm):


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 19, 2017)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> My PLL algorithms updates (changed U-perms and Z-perm):


Please try to learn better j perms and g perms, on algdb.net it shows the most popular one first, In general that is the best, though not always, also usually 3 gen is better than 4 gen, I saw some rather horrific j perms there


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 21, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> So there's this adjacent parity alg for swapping UF and UR: [R U R' U' Uw2 Rw2 U2 : 2R2]
> 
> You can rearrange it a bit to get an alg to swap UB and UL: [Uw2 R U R' U' Rw2 U2 : 2R2]



Found another adjacent parity (UL-UF) based on the same idea: [Uw' R U R' Uw' Rw2 U2 : 2R2]. This one flows pretty nicely and is even two moves shorter in QTM than the sexy parity sexy' alg, but it's a bit tricky to switch between U and Uw moves.

Just to complete the collection, there's [R U' R' U Uw2 Rw2 U2 : 2R2] for UB-UR, but I don't quite like this one.


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 21, 2017)

An unusual F-Perm: *F2 U2' R2 U R2' U' R2 U2' R2' U' F2 U2' R2 U' R2'*
Good or not? You decide.
Good for big cubes?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> An unusual F-Perm: *F2 U2' R2 U R2' U' R2 U2' R2' U' F2 U2' R2 U' R2'*
> Good or not? You decide.
> Good for big cubes?


It doesn't seem very fingertrickable and requires a rather annoying regrip or am I executing it wrong?
And isn't it higher qtm than the standard one


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 21, 2017)

I do not regrip a single time.


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> An unusual F-Perm: *F2 U2' R2 U R2' U' R2 U2' R2' U' F2 U2' R2 U' R2'*
> Good or not? You decide.
> Good for big cubes?


Imo it's a bit too long in QTM to be good. It's much longer than the standard alg, and both are RUF, so I don't think it'd be better than the standard on bigcubes either.

Generally any of the <R2, F2, L2, B2, U, D> algs aren't good for speedsolving. Which is unfortunate because programs like CE generate a lot of them.


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 25, 2017)

Two algorithms for 3 twisted corners, not in http://algdb.net
*R2' D' R U2 R' D R U R' F R U R U' R' F' R*
and reverse: *R' F R U R' U' R' F' R U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2*


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 9, 2017)

No regrip RUF Z-Perm: *R U2' R' U' R' F' R U2 R U' R' U' R' F R2 U' R'*


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 9, 2017)

An interesting LSLL algorithm I discovered while messing around during fmc asia:

R U R'//insert pair
R U R' U' R' F R F'//LL 
This cancels down to 8 moves, but it can be done like this:
U2 R U B U2 B' R', which is 7 moves


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 10, 2017)

COLL / ZBLL L for 2 twisted corners :
*R D R' U R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U' R D' R'*


----------



## Arc (Dec 13, 2017)

I made a new CMLL alg, or at least I haven't seen it before.
r U' r' U2 r' D' r U2 r' D r

Its mirror is good as well.
r' U r U2 r D r' U2 r D' r'


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey everybody! 

So I was on Algdb.net yesterday, and I was looking at G perms, specifically the Ga perm. And I found this really nice 3 gen, R U F alg! It is super fingertricky, and even though it is a bit long, it can be very fast! Tell me what you guys think!

y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## Hazel (Dec 15, 2017)

I like it, but it just seems too long to be fast... I'd love for someone to prove me wrong though!


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 15, 2017)

Aerma said:


> I like it, but it just seems too long to be fast... I'd love for someone to prove me wrong though!


It is long, but it can be done fast. However, I don't think it is probably as good as the R U D variant.



cuber314159 said:


> It doesn't seem very fingertrickable and requires a rather annoying regrip or am I executing it wrong?
> And isn't it higher qtm than the standard one


Yeah, there is no regrips. Just have to be able to double-flick U2's with your left hand (something that I'm getting better at, but I'm still not great at it).



Pyjam said:


> No regrip RUF Z-Perm: *R U2' R' U' R' F' R U2 R U' R' U' R' F R2 U' R'*


That isn't bad, but using M moves are way faster.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 16, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> So I was on Algdb.net yesterday, and I was looking at G perms, specifically the Ga perm. And I found this really nice 3 gen, R U F alg! It is super fingertricky, and even though it is a bit long, it can be very fast! Tell me what you guys think!
> 
> y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


This is a J perm cancelled into a T perm. Good for big cubes, but the standard alg(s) are better for 3x3.


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 16, 2017)

Isaac Lai said:


> This is a J perm cancelled into a T perm. Good for big cubes, but the standard alg(s) are better for 3x3.


I guess I didn't realize that! Thanks for the information! How much better are the "regular" algs for 3x3?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 16, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> I guess I didn't realize that! Thanks for the information! How much better are the "regular" algs for 3x3?


The one that most people use is quite fast if you fingertrick it properly. See this video 




I know some people use the RUD algs too.


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 16, 2017)

This video would have definitively convinced me to choose a different algorithm if it wasn't already the case.


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 16, 2017)

Isaac Lai said:


> The one that most people use is quite fast if you fingertrick it properly. See this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can definitely see how that can be fast, but it is just so cumbersome, if that makes sense. I was using that alg before I found the aforementioned one, so I still know it. I just couldn't execute it very well.

Edit:
Hey everybody! 

So I use the M U versions of the U perms, and I always execute them with the bar at the back. However, I can't seem to find any good algs (using M and U moves) for executing the U perm with the bar at the front. Could somebody suggest some algs? Thank you!


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 16, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> So I use the M U versions of the U perms, and I always execute them with the bar at the back. However, I can't seem to find any good algs (using M and U moves) for executing the U perm with the bar at the front. Could somebody suggest some algs? Thank you!


Mirror them? M2' U M' U2 M U M2' and M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2'.


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 16, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Mirror them? M2' U M' U2 M U M2' and M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2'.


That was ridiculously simple. Thank you!


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 21, 2017)

I've posted this in another spot, so I hope I don't get into trouble for that)

Hello Everybody!

For most speedcubers probably know that F2L is EXTREMELY important for a fast solve. You hear fast cubers say "get good F2L algs" and to find them using a website like Algdb.net. However, the problem is finding each of the algs, and writing them down into a format that is easy to access.

Well, I've done that! I've made a PDF of (in my opinion) are the best F2L algs for EVERY case. Now these algs are only for inserting into the right front slot, but they can be easily adaptable for back slots, if you take the time to learn them. I would really appreciate feedback on it, and if you like it, please spread it around!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q3xgkroz2u1urir/F2L Algs.pdf?dl=0


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 21, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> I've made a PDF of (in my opinion) are the best F2L algs for EVERY case.


Bunch of alternatives; depending on grip, some might be faster than the ones you have.
#15: F' U F U2 R U R'
#16: the mirror of ^
#23: R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
#25: R' U' R' U' R' U R U R and the inverse (probably worse because of regrips, but useful as OLS or for OH)
#32: (R U' R' U)3 (doesn't need a regrip from neutral position) and R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2
#37: sledge R' U2 R2 U R2 U R

(but yes, this is opinion, and I might be wrong because I actually do cross+F2L on left, the contrarian that I am)


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 21, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Bunch of alternatives; depending on grip, some might be faster than the ones you have.
> #15: F' U' F U2 R U R'
> #16: the mirror of ^
> #23: R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
> ...


I tried #15, but it didn't solve the pair. Also, it's kind of cumbersome to execute if you know what I mean. #16, #23, and #32 don't solve the pair either.

#25 isn't great just because it's weird to execute (for 2H). 

However, #37 isn't terrible! But I still think that the listed way is faster, mainly because after the sledges happen (our's both start with them), mine has an R, whereas yours has an R'. It is much easier to perform an R after a sledge than an R', and therefore I wouldn't use your suggested one.

Even though I didn't really agree with what you suggested, I really appreciate you taking the time to send me these algs! If you have others, don't hesitate to send them; I will gladly look at them! As I said before, spread it to other people if you like it! Thank you! Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2017)

Do you know this one?

F2L23: R' U' R U' R' U2' R2 U2' R'

It was not in AlgDB. I've just added it.


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 21, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> Do you know this one?
> 
> F2L23: R' U' R U' R' U2' R2 U2' R'
> 
> It was not in AlgDB. I've just added it.


Hey, that's not bad! I personally think the way I have listed is faster (mainly because the one you sent me has a R2 in it, which in relation to the moves before and after it, makes it a tiny bit awkward to execute), but this definitely is a viable option! Thank you!


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 22, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> I tried #15, but it didn't solve the pair. Also, it's kind of cumbersome to execute if you know what I mean. #16, #23, and #32 don't solve the pair either.


Oh, I typo'd #15; should've been F' U F U2 R U R'. I didn't include the AUF setups, but #23 and #32 really are correct.

I don't use the sledge R' whatever alg either, but I've seen fast people who say they do and I sure would trust their opinion. (In fact, I mostly just avoid this case with keyhole, and when I do get it as the last slot, I use (a mirrored version of) the 9-move alg you have in your PDF. If I get it in two slots (extremely rare) I'd use a commutator.)


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 22, 2017)

I see. That clears things up!

By the way, what's a commutator?


----------



## CLL Smooth (Dec 22, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> I see. That clears things up!
> 
> By the way, what's a commutator?


A potato that takes the train to work


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 22, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> By the way, what's a commutator?



In general, algs that are of the form X Y X' Y'. In this specific case, it'd be like: flip one edge, move the other flipped edge into the slot with E/E2/E', do the inverse of the first flipping alg, then realign the slice.


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 22, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> In general, algs that are of the form X Y X' Y'. In this specific case, it'd be like: flip one edge, move the other flipped edge into the slot with E/E2/E', do the inverse of the first flipping alg, then realign the slice.


I see! Thank you!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 22, 2017)

Na
R U2' R2' U' R D' R2 U R' U' R2' (U D) R U2 R'
R U2 R' (U' D') R2 U R U' R2' D R' U R2 U2 R'

Nb
R' U2 R2 U R' D R2' U' R U R2 (U' D') R' U2 R
R' U2 R (U D) R2' U' R' U R2 D' R U' R2' U2 R

Seem decent, need to play with them more. Don't remember seeing them before or playing around with them on previous occasions when I messed around with setups to J-perms on R, and also not on algdb.


----------



## Chree (Dec 22, 2017)

CLL Smooth said:


> A potato that takes the train to work


omg I love you.


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 25, 2017)

12 ZBLL U I've just added to AlgDB:

U26 : (R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2') U (R' U2 R U R' U R)
U28 : (R U R' U R U2' R') U (R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R)

U33 : y (R' U' R U' R' U2 R) U' (R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2)
U34 : y (R U R' U R U2 R') U (R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2')
U35 : y' (R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R) U (R' U2 R U R' U R)
U36 : y' (R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R') U' (R U2 R' U' R U' R')

*EDIT :*

U29 : U (R U2' R2' D' R U' R' D R2 U' R') U2 (R' U2' R U R' U R)
U29 : (R U R' U R U2' R') U2 (R' U' R2 D R' U' R D' R2' U2' R)
U29 : (R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U R) U2' (R2' D' R U' R' D R U R)

U30 : U (R' U2' R2 D R' U R D' R2' U R) U2 (R U2' R' U' R U' R')
U30 : U2 (R' U' R U' R' U2' R) U2 (R U R2' D' R U R' D R2 U2' R')
U30 : U2 (R' U' R' D' R U R' D R2) U2' (R' U' R' F' R U R U' R' F R)


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 27, 2017)

Na-Perm made of two ZBLL:
*(R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R') U2' (F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F')*


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 31, 2017)

ZBLL U51 : *R2' D' r U2 r' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R*
ZBLL U60 : *U2 R' U R U R' U' R' D' R U R' r U2 r' D R2*


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 31, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> I tried #15, but it didn't solve the pair. Also, it's kind of cumbersome to execute if you know what I mean. #16, #23, and #32 don't solve the pair either.



I use 15 and 16 and it solves that pair.My tip, if an algorithm correctly executed doesn't work, do the inverse of it from a solved position, that reveals it's AxF positions


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 31, 2017)

@Thom S. True.


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 1, 2018)

RedJack22 said:


> True



I don't quite get it. Did you know it before and you just didn't bother or do they work for you now?


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> I don't quite get it. Did you know it before and you just didn't bother or do they work for you now?


I think I knew it, but I didn't think about it.


----------



## Rcjas (Jan 4, 2018)

G-b perm:r U r' F U R U' F' r U R' F2 r'.


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 4, 2018)

How do you fingertrick it?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 4, 2018)

Looks hard to fingertrick....


----------



## RedJack22 (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is actually that good. I mean, it could be, but I think that there are better algs (that's just my opinion though).


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 4, 2018)

This is the case your alg solves:


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 4, 2018)

Parity VHLS:
[thumb on bottom] r U R' U' r2 R U2' r2' U r U2' r' U2 r U' r2' U2' [regrip] r'
[thumb on front] r' U' R U r2 R' U2' r2' U' [regrip] r' U2' r U2 r' U r2 U2' r
(from the parity page on the wiki, credited to Kåre Krig)

I haven't drilled the second one yet, but I can do the first one faster than my OLL parity alg. Not going to be easy to integrate these into my solves though, since I'd have to determine EO parity before the last slot.

E: also, you can remove the pair and reinsert with this alg to solve a parity OLL/OLLCP case: R U 2R U R' U' r2 R U2' r2' U r U2' r' U2 r U' r2' U2' r'


----------



## Gavin Olson (Jan 4, 2018)

you miss typed it. 

r U r' F U R U' F' r U R' U2 r'.


----------



## pglewis (Jan 4, 2018)

From that angle (headlights back) I prefer: F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 27, 2018)

I have an OLL alg for this case









R' F R2 F' U2 F' U2 F R'


I havent seen anyone else use it, and I was the first to put in on algdb.


----------



## CarterK (Jan 27, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> R' F R2 F' U2 F' U2 F R'


I honestly don't see why anybody would use this. It's WAY slower than the normal one, more moves, and less ergonomic.


----------



## Oliver1010 (Jan 27, 2018)

OLL case 3: R' U' R U' R' r U' r' U2 r U r' U2 R
OLL case 4: L U L' U L l' U l U2 l' U' l U2 L'

I'm not sure if this is faster or slower, but it wasn't listed in Algdb


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 27, 2018)

Hey that first one's not bad


----------



## Brest (Jan 27, 2018)

Oliver1010 said:


> OLL case 3: R' U' R U' R' r U' r' U2 r U r' U2 R
> OLL case 4: L U L' U L l' U l U2 l' U' l U2 L'
> 
> I'm not sure if this is faster or slower, but it wasn't listed in Algdb


It's better to F/B mirror
R U R' U R r' U r U2 r' U' r U2 R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 27, 2018)

Here is a nice 2x2 layer building sheet I found. http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/guides/brooks-klise-2x2x2-fl.pdf

This is a really easy to recognize WV and I found it easy to learn. I think everybody should know it.

WV 1  


U L' U2 R U R' U2 L
U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 L

Do you think this thread should continue or is it too much like thread "Collection of Algs"?


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 27, 2018)

For BR slot, depending on if you want to preserve the square on the right or on the left :





*U (R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2)*





*R2' F' R U R U' R' F R*


----------



## James Hake (Jan 30, 2018)

cw u perm w/ bar in front

R U R' F' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' F R U' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 30, 2018)

Let me complete it with this unlikely Z-Perm:
*(F R U R' U' F') (L U F' r U r' U' L')*


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 30, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> Let me complete it with this unlikely Z-Perm:
> *(F R U R' U' F') (L U F' r U r' U' L')*



Reminds me of the Z perm I used to use: F R U R' U' F' r U l U' R' U F' L'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 4, 2018)

@Mastermind2368 found this really nice ZBLL. It’s short and easy to recognize. Thanks to Mastermind2368. If anyone else wants to help PM me. 

L U' R U L' R' U2 R U R'


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here is an interesting OLL:

L F' L' U L F R U' R' U L'

I know it is 4gen but I think it is the best one as it can be done fast, 4 gen algs are generally ignored but some can be useful.

The inverse of this is a nice OLLCP, if you have that specific 1lll and do the standard alg you get a Gb perm.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 4, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> @Mastermind2368 found this really nice ZBLL. It’s short and easy to recognize. Thanks to Mastermind2368. If anyone else wants to help PM me.
> 
> L U' R U L' R' U2 R U R'


For this case, I prefer : *(R' U2 R U) (R2' F R U R U' R' F' R)*


----------



## CarterK (Feb 5, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> The inverse of this is a nice OLLCP, if you have that specific 1lll and do the standard alg you get a Gb perm.


Or you could just do F R' F' R U R U' R'...



cuber314159 said:


> I know it is 4gen but I think it is the best one as it can be done fast, 4 gen algs are generally ignored but some can be useful.



This alg is not that great and the normal OLL options that are already there are objectively better.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 3, 2018)

The e-perm I use is:
F R’ F’ r U R U’ r2 U’ R U L U’ R’ U
It’s pretty good.


----------



## alwin5b (Mar 3, 2018)

So I want to learn COLL. When I am about to learn a new algorithm set, I just have to find the best algorithms, so I spent some time researching COLL algorithms. The most useful resources for finding LL algorithms I found are:

algdb.net
the wiki
birdflu.lar5.com
10 of the COLL algorithms that I chose had 0-2 users on algdb.net or weren't even listed there.






R U' R' U F' r U' L' U2 R' U R U' x' (first alg is always the *underrated* alg that deserves some spotlight)
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R (second alg is always the *most popular* alg on algdb.net, for comparison





U R U2 r' F R' F' r U' R U' R'
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R





F U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R F' L' U L
R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2' U2' R





U2 r' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' R'
R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L





r' F2 r F' r U' R' U' R U2 r' F
R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R'





F U R' U' R F' U' R' U2 R
U L R' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R





U' R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F'
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2

and the last three algorithms would be the inverses of the three Antisune cases above.

Let me know if you like one of the algorithms, or if you think they are horrible.


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 3, 2018)

Using conjugated PLLs(like you do in the first case) is really helpful and fast when you go for full ZBLL as there are nice cases in which moves cancel out, but if you don't, consider the following
You do a PLL you want to avoid plus two more moves as your OLL in order to get another PLL = 2-Look PLL all over again.


----------



## alwin5b (Mar 3, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> Using conjugated PLLs(like you do in the first case)





alwin5b said:


> first row is the algorithm I chose, second row is the most popular algorithm on algdb.net as comparison



I actually want to use the shorter alg R U' R' U F' r U' L' U2 R' U R U' and not the conjugated PLL, which I just listed for comparison. And I forgot to consider that you have to do a x' rotation at the end of the shorter alg, but the rotation won't matter much.

Edit: That absurdly long algorithm has more than 10 times more users than any other alg for that case (54 users vs 5 users). Maybe because it's easy to learn and the flow feels good, but I can't do it nearly as fast as the short alg.


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 3, 2018)

alwin5b said:


> first row is the algorithm I chose, second row is the most popular algorithm on algdb.net as comparison



I admid, I haven't read this, I just saw the case and immediatly knew this algorithm had to be there


----------



## Sue Doenim (Mar 3, 2018)

Check out CYOtheKing's list too, it's good and has a lot of the algs that you listed.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Mar 3, 2018)

R U R’ F’ R U2’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ F R U’ R’
y R U2 R’ U’ F’ R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ F R U’ R’
y F U R U’ R’ U R U’ R2’ F’ R U R U’ R’
y’ R2 D R’ U2 R D’ R2’ U’ R U’ R’
R U’ R2’ U’ R2 U R’ F’ R U R2’ U’ R’ F R2
Those algs are good. I like these also.


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Mar 4, 2018)

So I was messing around with my OLL algs and I figured out you can do a Z perm if you do it enough. You 2 of the egdes you need to swap on the left hand side. The alg is f (RUR'U') f' F (RUR'U') F' f (RUR'U') f' F (RUR'U') F' f (RUR'U') f' F (RUR'U') F' 
Just wanted to share this completely random useless alg.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 11, 2018)

U M' U R U' r' U2 F' U2 F



U' M' U' L' U l U2 F U2 F'



U r U r' U F R' F' R U' r U' r'


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 23, 2018)

Messing around with trying to optimise 4×4×4 parity; found a bunch of 23-move U perm + flip algs. (These aren't on the parity wiki page and haven't been generated by anyone else, afaict. SiGN notation is used, so "r" means "Rw", not the inner slice.)

R2 r U2 R' r2 U' r' U2 r U2 r' U R' r2 U2 R' r2 U R' U R U2 r'
r U2 R2 r U R U R2 r2 U2 R2 r2 U R' U' r U2 r U2 R r' U2 r2
r U2 r U R2 U R2 r2 U2 R2 r2 U R2 U' R2 r U2 r U2 R r' U2 r2
r U2 r U R' U R2 r2 U2 R2 r2 U R U' R2 r U2 r U2 R r' U2 r2
r2 U2 R2 r2 U R2 U R' r U2 R' r U R2 U r2 U2 r' U2 R' r U2 r
r U2 R' U' R U' R r2 U2 R r2 U' r U2 r' U2 r U R r2 U2 R2 r'
r U2 R' r U2 r' U2 r2 U R2 U R' r U2 R' r U R2 U R2 r2 U2 r2 < This one is almost actually usable for speedsolving, methinks.
r2 U2 R r' U2 r U2 R2 r U' R U R2 r2 U2 R2 r2 U R' U r U2 r
r2 U2 R r' U2 r U2 r U' R' U R2 r2 U2 R2 r2 U R U R2 r U2 r
r2 U2 R' r U2 r' U2 R2 r' U R' U' R2 r2 U2 R2 r2 U' R U' r' U2 r'
r2 U2 R' r U2 r' U2 r' U R U' R2 r2 U2 R2 r2 U' R' U' R2 r' U2 r'
r' U2 R U R' U R' r2 U2 R' r2 U r' U2 r U2 r' U' R' r2 U2 R2 r
r' U2 R r' U2 r U2 r2 U' R2 U' R r' U2 R r' U' R2 U' R2 r2 U2 r2
R2 r' U2 R r2 U r U2 r' U2 r U' R r2 U2 R r2 U' R U' R' U2 r
r2 U2 R2 r2 U' R2 U' R r' U2 R r' U' R2 U' r2 U2 r U2 R r' U2 r'
r' U2 R2 r' U' R' U' R2 r2 U2 R2 r2 U' R U r' U2 r' U2 R' r U2 r2
r' U2 r' U' R U' R2 r2 U2 R2 r2 U' R' U R2 r' U2 r' U2 R' r U2 r2
r' U2 r' U' R2 U' R2 r2 U2 R2 r2 U' R2 U R2 r' U2 r' U2 R' r U2 r2
r2 U2 R r' U2 r U2 R2 r U' R2 U R2 r2 U2 R2 r2 U R2 U r U2 r
r2 U2 R' r U2 r' U2 R2 r' U R2 U' R2 r2 U2 R2 r2 U' R2 U' r' U2 r'

(more to come?? The U perm + flip case is actually not that useful since you can just do pure OLL parity then a U perm, which is almost as fast and easier to recognise, but for other OLL parity cases, it might be possible to avoid bad COLLs.)

Edit: Regripless flip + pi, starting with thumb on bottom:
r U2 r U R' U r2 U2' r2' U R U' R2' r U2 r U2' r' U2 r2 U2' R' U2' R2
All the "U2" moves can be done either lefty or righty, but for the "U2'" moves, the right hand won't be in an appropriate position to double-flick. Not sure if this is faster than the other flip+pi alg I posted a couple of pages back, which is a few moves shorter and has a regrip near the end.

Edit: 4-flip O perm in 21 moves: r U' r2 U' R2 r2 U' r' U R' U2 R' U r' U' R2 r2 U' r2 U' r. No other 4-flip + PLL parity case can be done in 22 or fewer RrU moves.

Also, completely unrelatedly, here's a C/D perm (whatever you call it, it's that parity PLL case with no bars and edges not phased):
u' R U R' u' r2 U' R' D' R U' R' D R' r2 U2 r2 u R U' R' u
Possibly tied for the shortest known alg for this case in OBQTM (26q), but _way_ more fingertrickable than the 26q alg on the wiki. R perm cancelling into parity might be faster depending on how bad you are at D/D' moves relative to F/F' moves and how willing you are to learn weird algs for PLL parity.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 2, 2018)

@xyzzy, as you probably know, I still have been browsing the forums from time to time, as I have added some of the other 4x4x4 parity algorithms that you have posted in this thread of late.

I was indeed thinking about making a new Section/Chapter to hold the above algorithms as well as conjugation of the "4x4x4" part of the "5 dedge flips", "7 dedge flips", etc. (as they are also 6-cycles).

But before I do, I just want to let you know that I do intend to add them, and thus if you would like to find more algorithms like this, please sort them by exact case for me. (If they all solve different cases, I apologize.)


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 2, 2018)

Christopher Mowla said:


> if you would like to find more algorithms like this, please sort them by exact case for me.


I have a (halfway done) list of ⟨R,Rw,U⟩ algs for the 27 one-flip OLL cases, naturally sorted by the OLL case solved. (There's a mix of single-parity and double-parity algs because the code I'm using to generate them doesn't track the corner permutation at all.)

Also, here's some more adjacent PLL parity algs (originally posted a few pages back, but I think you might've missed it):
[Uw' R U' R' Uw' Rw2 U2 : 2R2]
y [Uw' R U R' Uw' Rw2 U2 : 2R2]
y2 [Uw R U' R' Uw Rw2 U2 : 2R2]
y' [Uw R U R' Uw Rw2 U2 : 2R2]


----------



## Cubified (Jun 11, 2018)

For this algorithm what I like to do is put the headlights on the left and do (Sune U' Sune), Intrested to see if anyone else uses this algorithm...


----------



## Hazel (Jun 11, 2018)

Not too bad, but almost everyone uses R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R which is 6 turns shorter and much faster.


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 11, 2018)

That one's listed in AlgDB under it's corresponding ZBLL case


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 11, 2018)

Cubified said:


> For this algorithm what I like to do is put the headlights on the left and do (Sune U' Sune), Intrested to see if anyone else uses this algorithm...



bro, do you even algorithm


----------



## RedJack22 (Jun 11, 2018)

@Aerma I just want to correct some execute tips with this alg (not trying to be picky!) because I use it. However, I execute it: R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2 U2' R. Nothing to spectacular, but executing it like that helps it flow faster


----------



## Hazel (Jun 11, 2018)

RedJack22 said:


> @Aerma I just want to correct some execute tips with this alg (not trying to be picky!) because I use it. However, I execute it: R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2 U2' R. Nothing to spectacular, but executing it like that helps it flow faster


I execute the first U2 with my right hand but the other with my left, it requires a slight regrip of my right hand after the first U2 but I can still do the alg pretty fast


----------



## RedJack22 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sure! It's cool that you do the first U2 with your right hand and I with my left hand! I love how people can do things different


----------



## Cubified (Jun 15, 2018)

This is the Ja Perm that I discovered myself. Curious if anyone else uses it.
[F U' R'F] [R2 U'R' U'] [R U R' F']x2


----------



## sqAree (Jun 15, 2018)

I do use this but it's definitely objectively worse than quite a few other Ja perm options. ^^


----------



## Ollie (Jun 15, 2018)

Yeah, kind of T-permy. Cool. Not a fan of that first block of moves though.


----------



## Cubified (Jun 15, 2018)

sqAree said:


> I do use this but it's definitely objectively worse than quite a few other Ja perm options. ^^


I like to use it because it doesnt have any L moves or D moves


----------



## sqAree (Jun 15, 2018)

(Lw' R') F R F' R U2 Rw' U Rw U2 resp. x R2' F R F' R U2 Rw' U Rw U2 is probably optimal.
Yours feels really nice also because it reminds of algs like T-, J- and Y-perm, but the highest TPS is useless when it's too many moves.


----------



## Brest (Jun 15, 2018)

Cubified said:


> This is the Ja Perm that I discovered myself. Curious if anyone else uses it.
> [F U' R'F] [R2 U'R' U'] [R U R' F']x2



6th highest voted: http://algdb.net/puzzle/333/pll/ja

Also a cool thing, if you move the U' from 2nd move to 2nd last move, it's a fairly well know Yperm:

F (U') R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F'
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' (U') F'


----------



## Cubified (Jun 16, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 19, 2018)

instead of y2 L U F' L F L' U' L'

you can use R U2 R2 F R F' U' R U' R'


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 19, 2018)

OR you could do f R U R' U' f'
OR (U2) F U R U' R' F'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 19, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> OR you could do f R U R' U' f'
> OR (U2) F U R U' R' F'



no... this is not a regular oll
this is OLL CP


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 19, 2018)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> no... this is not a regular oll
> this is OLL CP


ohh. okay. sorry


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 19, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> ohh. okay. sorry


u can do that algoritm many times until u get OLL CP condition which i mean


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 19, 2018)

FURURF solves the same OLLCP.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jun 19, 2018)

This is pretty funny


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 4, 2018)

i have a cool algorithm for this oll cp

see the condition, this is not a regular oll algorithm that solve regular oll

see , the bar is in behind, regular oll bar is in left

the algorithm is F U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R'

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=x2_R_...-_U-_F-&alg=F_U_R_U-_R-_F-_R_U2_R-_U-_R_U-_R-


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 4, 2018)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> i have a cool algorithm for this oll cp
> 
> see the condition, this is not a regular oll algorithm that solve regular oll
> 
> ...


Pretty much every short alg for this OLL case will solve the exact same OLLCP case as your alg.

(U) F' U' L' U L F
R' U' F' U F R
(U) R' U' F R' F' R U R


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 4, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Pretty much every short alg for this OLL case will solve the exact same OLLCP case as your alg.
> 
> (U) F' U' L' U L F
> R' U' F' U F R
> (U) R' U' F R' F' R U R



yeah, the algorithm you wrote can solve OLL, but for solving OLL only, but not PLL skip,


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jul 4, 2018)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> yeah, the algorithm you wrote can solve OLL, but for solving OLL only, but not PLL skip,


You said OLLCP. Nothing about PLL skip


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 4, 2018)

I need a new algorithm for this case





I use f sexy f' F sexy F'
( Fw R U R' U' Fw' F R U R' U' F' )

help its terrible



Cubified said:


> This is the Ja Perm that I discovered myself. Curious if anyone else uses it.
> [F U' R'F] [R2 U'R' U'] [R U R' F']x2


I just use a lefty alg


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 4, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> I need a new algorithm for this case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R U2' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 5, 2018)

CLL Smooth said:


> You said OLLCP. Nothing about PLL skip


Actually, he did say "see , the bar is in behind, regular oll bar is in left". I just didn't parse the full post after seeing "ollcp" and recalling that he didn't seem to know what OLLCP was earlier in the thread.

The real question is, _why_? What's special about the alg he posted? It's a decent 1LLL alg, sure, but what about the eleven other other 1LLL cases for the same OLLCP? (This is also why I think random "PLL skip" algs are completely useless for cases that aren't special enough (e.g. having two or more blocks, or belonging to a specific OLLCP subset); you're never going to be able to recognise the case when you encounter it. If you want to learn 1LLL, it'd make way more sense to learn it systematically.)



LightFlame_ said:


> I need a new algorithm for this case
> help its terrible


algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 5, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Actually, he did say "see , the bar is in behind, regular oll bar is in left". I just didn't parse the full post after seeing "ollcp" and recalling that he didn't seem to know what OLLCP was earlier in the thread.
> 
> The real question is, _why_? What's special about the alg he posted? It's a decent 1LLL alg, sure, but what about the eleven other other 1LLL cases for the same OLLCP? (This is also why I think random "PLL skip" algs are completely useless for cases that aren't special enough (e.g. having two or more blocks, or belonging to a specific OLLCP subset); you're never going to be able to recognise the case when you encounter it. If you want to learn 1LLL, it'd make way more sense to learn it systematically.)



sorry im not native speaker of english,
and i think that OLL CP is not regular OLL
maybe u can tell me what OLL CP is


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 5, 2018)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> sorry im not native speaker of english,
> and i think that OLL CP is not regular OLL
> maybe u can tell me what OLL CP is


OLLCP is an experimental LL method which orients the LL and solves the corners.



xyzzy said:


> algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net algdb.net


ok ok sorry i watched this one jkc oll thingeringy and i did the alg that i did the doing the alg good 
i know english ok


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 13, 2018)

Some fancy regripless big cube ELL alg (from Christopher Mowla's 4-cycle list):

r U2 2R2 U2 r' U2 2R U2 r' U2 2R2 U2 r (and the inverse, which is just inverting the directions of all the r/2R moves)

This is the same alg as the "standard" one, but with every other slice move replaced by a wide move. It also works for solving inner parity L2E on 666/777. Needless to say, this is actually fast, unlike the one with pure slice turns; I can execute this sub-3 despite my garbage tps, whereas Kevin Hays does the pure slice turn one in 3.3 seconds.

Also, for inner parity, with either lucasparity or the r2 B2 alg, you can replace the first and last moves with wide turns. Specifically for lucasparity, there's another pair of moves that can be replaced with wide turns, but I find that it doesn't flow as well despite being shorter in ETM/OBTM.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 16, 2018)

I have cool OLS, OLS is orientation of last slot (last pair) to skip OLL

see this :

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=(F_R-_F-_R)3&alg=(R-_F_R_F-)3

do Sledgehammer 3 times to get OLL Skip

ELL ALgorithm Special case :

M' U' M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U' M'

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=M-_U-...-&alg=M-_U-_M-_U-_M-_U-_M2-_U-_M-_U-_M-_U-_M-


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 16, 2018)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> I have cool OLS, OLS is orientation of last slot (last pair) to skip OLL
> 
> see this :
> 
> ...



Sune or Antisune (both work ) with only R2s.
Less moves and Regripless.

R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' is also good.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 18, 2018)

My PLL algorithm :

Aa : x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2

Ab : y x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

E : x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'
Big Cubes : R2 U R' U' y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F U' F2

F : R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R

Ga : R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R
Big Cubes : R2 D y R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L

Gb : F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2
Big Cubes : F' U' F R2 D y R' U R U' R D' F2

Gc : R2' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2

Gd : R U R' F' R U R' U R U' R' U' R F R2 U R' U' R U' R

H : M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2
Big Cubes : R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2

Ja : R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L

Jb : R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

Na : R U R' U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U2 R U' R'

Nb : (R' U L' U2 R U' L)2

Ra : R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'

Rb : R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

T : R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Ua : R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Ub : R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

V : R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F

Y : F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Z : M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' and M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2
Big Cubes : R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R'


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 22, 2018)

4-flip U perm algs~
ccw: S U2 R U R' U' R' U' S' R' U R
cw: S U2 R' U' R U R U S' R U' R'

Should be better than the current MU algs or Kirjava's MRrU algs. Found these algs on Birdflu and either I'm really bad at searching or nobody else has found these algs before.

(I tried submitting these algs to AlgDb and it looked like the submission succeeded, but I don't know if it actually did since the submit button also looked greyed out (??) and the alg preview definitely wasn't working.)

---

Completely unrelated: a weird L2E alg I found by messing with my reduction solver.
Rw U2 D' Rw U2 Rw' F2 D Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw

I'm trying to see if any of the parity L2E cases have speedsolving-usable algs that aren't just domino algs, although the search hasn't turned up much else so far. This particular alg is 1 move longer than optimal (the usual 12-move alg turns out to be optimal in OBTM), and I can execute it at about the same speed as the usual alg.

Another weird alg (this one isn't even close to being as nice as the standard domino algs, but it's an honorable mention):
B' Rw U2 D' x U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw' F x' U2 Rw'

Non-domino algs for the "double parity" L2E case (in ⟨U, D, L, R, F, B, Rw⟩):


Spoiler



14 moves (optimal within the move set)
Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw U2 D' Rw F' U2 F Rw'
(U2) Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 D Rw' B U2 B' Rw
(B') Rw' U F2 U' Rw F2 B' Rw F2 Rw F2 Rw F2 Rw2

15 moves
Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 Rw2 U L2 B' L B U Rw' F2 Rw2
Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 Rw2 U B' L' B L2 U Rw' F2 Rw2
Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 Rw2 U' R2 B R' B' U' Rw' F2 Rw2
Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 Rw2 U' B R B' R2 U' Rw' F2 Rw2
Rw U2 Rw' U2 D' Rw D F2 Rw F2 Rw F2 Rw' D' Rw'
Rw D' B2 D Rw' D' Rw' U2 Rw' B2 U2 Rw U2 B2 Rw2
Rw2 U2 B2 Rw B2 U2 Rw' B2 Rw' F' Rw' F U2 F' Rw
Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw U2 D L' Rw F U2 F' Rw'
Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw D L' U2 Rw F U2 F' Rw'
Rw2 U2 Rw' F2 Rw2 U F R' L U F' Rw U2 F2 Rw
Rw2 U2 Rw' F2 Rw2 U' F R' L U' F Rw U2 F2 Rw
Rw2 F2 Rw F2 Rw F2 Rw' F2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 F2 Rw2
Rw2 F2 Rw' D L2 B L' B' D Rw2 F2 Rw F2 D2 Rw
Rw2 F2 Rw' D B L B' L2 D Rw2 F2 Rw F2 D2 Rw
Rw2 F2 Rw' D2 B2 Rw' D B R' D F2 B' Rw2 B2 Rw'
Rw2 F2 Rw' D2 B2 Rw' D' B' L D' F2 B Rw2 B2 Rw'
Rw2 F2 Rw' D2 B2 Rw' F D' L F' D' F2 Rw2 B2 Rw'
Rw2 F2 Rw' D2 B2 Rw' F' D R' F D F2 Rw2 B2 Rw'
Rw2 F2 Rw' D' R2 B' R B D' Rw2 F2 Rw F2 D2 Rw
Rw2 F2 Rw' D' B' R' B R2 D' Rw2 F2 Rw F2 D2 Rw
Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 B R D' Rw B' U2 B Rw'


All of these seem worse than the standard alg (r2 B2 r' blahblahblah). _Maybe_ it's possible to execute the first one slightly faster, but I definitely can't. None of the other parity L2E cases have "nice" ⟨U, D, L, R, F, B, Rw⟩ algs that aren't already domino algs. I can't reasonably search with the full move set since that takes forever, unfortunately.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 28, 2018)

Very nice, xyzzy. As you can probably tell, I too loved finding parity algs for OLL parity cases which were not merely confined to the move set <U2,F2,D2,B2,l,r>.

Probably one of my favorite algorithms (that I found with Cube Explorer) is:
Rw2 F2 U2 Rw' F' Uw L' U2 L Uw' F' Rw' U2 Rw2 F2 Rw
which I clearly made a special note of in the wiki (and explained why it's significant).

Also, is your previous collection of 6-cycles complete now?

In addition, you may have probably noticed that I have recently added several more (19,18) and (19,19) single dedge flip algorithms as well as several brief "non-symmetrical" algorithms for the other 2-cycle cases. (r' Uw Rw Bw' r F' R' r Uw' r' Uw r' R F Bw Rw' Uw', for example.) I have been putting off a video explanation of my solver which found all of these recent additions (as well as all wide-turn-based 2-cycle parity algorithms that I found since 2010--with the sole exceptions of Challenger and Reverter--of which I am unsure why my solver missed them). Are you interested?


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 29, 2018)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Also, is your previous collection of 6-cycles complete now?


My search was never specifically for 6-cycles, so I guess it's as complete as it'll ever be. It'd be interesting to see your thought process on coming up with all these weird parity algs.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 31, 2018)

@xyzzy,
If you would have only been around a few years earlier (when I was still researching parity algs) than what you were, we would have had a lot of fun together! But I will try to recall my enthusiasm with posts like this one.



xyzzy said:


> Also, here's some more adjacent PLL parity algs (originally posted a few pages back, but I think you might've missed it):
> [Uw' R U' R' Uw' Rw2 U2 : 2R2]
> y [Uw' R U R' Uw' Rw2 U2 : 2R2]
> y2 [Uw R U' R' Uw Rw2 U2 : 2R2]
> y' [Uw R U R' Uw Rw2 U2 : 2R2]


Added to the wiki.

I also added the PLL parity algorithms you listed in this post.



xyzzy said:


> Completely unrelated: a weird L2E alg I found by messing with my reduction solver.
> Rw U2 D' Rw U2 Rw' F2 D Rw2 U2 Rw U2 Rw


In single slice turns, this becomes: r U2 D' r U2 r' F2 D r2 U2 r U2 r D' F2 U2 D U2 (27,18)

I don't think I will add this to the wiki though, since shorter algs such as l' B2 l D r' D' l' B2 l D l r F2 r' F2 l' D' (21,17) are already in it.



xyzzy said:


> I'm trying to see if any of the parity L2E cases have speedsolving-usable algs that aren't just domino algs, although the search hasn't turned up much else so far. This particular alg is 1 move longer than optimal (the usual 12-move alg turns out to be optimal in OBTM), and I can execute it at about the same speed as the usual alg.


Perhaps you have seen my (23,16) for the above case? It's not entirely a domino alg and thus maybe you can use it as a model for a custom search?
Rw U2 r U2 Rw U2 Rw2 F r F' Rw2 U2 Rw2 F r' F'

Also, I have been told this (16,15) algorithm of mine (if mirrored) is pretty fast for the diagonal 2-cycle case.
Uw Lw' Uw' l' Uw Lw Fw' Lw2 Uw' l' Uw Lw' L' Fw Uw'



xyzzy said:


> Another weird alg (this one isn't even close to being as nice as the standard domino algs, but it's an honorable mention):
> B' Rw U2 D' x U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw' F x' U2 Rw'


Indeed it is.

It makes a decent adjacent checkerboard algorithm. (Added to the wiki.)
(Rw R U2 D' x)(r U2)2 r2 U2 r U2' (x' D U2 Rw' R')

as well as an interesting opposite hourglass algorithm. (Added to the wiki)
(B' Rw U2 D' x) U2 r' U2 r2 (U2 r')2 (x' D U2 Rw' B)

I have also added your 14 and 15 move Non-domino algs for the double parity L2E case (in ⟨U, D, L, R, F, B, Rw⟩) to the double parity subsection of this section in the wiki.


Lastly, I will be making a new section in the wiki for your collection.

I will notify you in an edit of this post when I make the addition in the wiki.

I didn't miss any other algorithms, did I?


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 31, 2018)

Christopher Mowla said:


> I didn't miss any other algorithms, did I?


There's this weird E perm + parity (xi permutation in your list) I posted in another thread: Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 R' D R' U' R (U2 D') R' D' R U2 R' (U' D) Rw2 Uw2.

Similar in spirit to FB13 on the wiki but slightly longer (it's a (27,19) by your metric) and it can be executed regripless, although the third and fourth D-layer moves are difficult nigh impossible to execute quickly and reliably.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 15, 2018)

I've been toying with this 4 insertion technique for comms tonight, the only reasonable aplication seems to be when the interchange is in F or B, so far this is the best one i've got
D' B2 D R' D' l U2 l' D R
you push D' with the left ring finger as you regrip with your right to do B2

and at the end of my list i got

U B2 U' R U l' D2 l U' R'
D' B2 D R' D' l U2 l' D R

l U2 l' D R D' B2 D R' D'

U' l' U2 l D' R' D F2 D' R D U
U l U2 l' D R D' B2 D R' D' U'

D2 l U2 l' D R D' B2 D R' D
U2 l D2 l' U R U' F2 U R' U 

also B2 R' U R D R' U' R D' B2 exclam


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 20, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> There's this weird E perm + parity (xi permutation in your list) I posted in another thread: Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 R' D R' U' R (U2 D') R' D' R U2 R' (U' D) Rw2 Uw2.


The other E perm + parity case, which most people solve with [first half of Y perm] [PLL parity] [second half of Y perm]:
z r2 u2' R2' u2' F (R U R' U')3 F' U2' R2 u2' r2'

Apart from the z rotation at the start, this alg is regripless if you start with thumb on bottom for the first r2 move. This is around half a second faster than the Y perm + insertion alg for me.

For pure diag corner swap, here's a minor variation of the Y perm + insertion alg (which I first posted in another thread):
u F R U' R' U' R U R' F' u r2 U2 2R2 U2 r2 u' R U R' U' R' F R F' u'

(Needless to say, this is also somewhat faster for me than AUFing around the parity alg. The AUFs are annoying for the PLL parity alg I use because it already starts and ends with Uw2 moves, but this is less of an issue if you use the 2R2 U2 … alg instead.)

(pinging @Christopher Mowla if he wants to add these to the wiki page)


----------



## CreepersTKOED (Sep 7, 2018)

So I believe I have discovered a new fast Ja perm alg, you hold the solved bar on the right and you do

x r' U' r U r' U' L U r U' r2 F r U,

I have no idea if this was a known alg or not but I discovered it without looking online.


----------



## h2f (Sep 7, 2018)

CreepersTKOED said:


> x r' U' r U r' U' L U r U' r2 F r U



It's just Jb perm on left hand. Many people use it (including me). If you rewrite it without using wide moves you will have this: L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U.


----------



## CreepersTKOED (Sep 9, 2018)

h2f said:


> It's just Jb perm on left hand. Many people use it (including me). If you rewrite it without using wide moves you will have this: L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U.


 Thats how I figured it out, I just wasn't sure if it was widly known that it could be done cause I haven't seen anyone talk about doing it that way online.


----------



## Lid (Sep 10, 2018)

A U-COLL+A OLL for a pure adjecent 2 flip:
R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' + F R U R' U' F' = R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U R U R' U' F' [U']


----------



## h2f (Sep 10, 2018)

CreepersTKOED said:


> Thats how I figured it out, I just wasn't sure if it was widly known that it could be done cause I haven't seen anyone talk about doing it that way online.



You can check algdb.net next time. And dont count mirrors and iverses of the algs as a new algs. (In this case it's a mirror of Jb).


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 20, 2018)

Was trying to find an alg that doesn't suck for this OLLCP-A case, when I stumbled on this weird alg:
R2 u' R2' u (R2 x') (U D) r U2' r' (U' D') x

The x rotation at the end sucks if you have to follow it up with EPLL, but the rest of the alg flows nicely. Maybe it's good for 1LLL?


----------



## CLL Smooth (Sep 21, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Was trying to find an alg that doesn't suck for this OLLCP-A case, when I stumbled on this weird alg:
> R2 u' R2' u (R2 x') (U D) r U2' r' (U' D') x
> 
> The x rotation at the end sucks if you have to follow it up with EPLL, but the rest of the alg flows nicely. Maybe it's good for 1LLL?


Isn’t this better?
F R U’ R’ U R U R2’ F’ r U R U’ r’


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 21, 2018)

CLL Smooth said:


> Isn’t this better?
> F R U’ R’ U R U R2’ F’ r U R U’ r’


Probably! I wonder how I missed that.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 21, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Was trying to find an alg that doesn't suck for this OLLCP-A case



I personally use this Algorithm but I think @CLL Smooth 's algorithm is better for you as you don't like right U2's and mine has 2 in it


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 24, 2018)

Regripless _6-gen_ "Y perm": R U' R' S R' F R f' R U' B U2' B' R'


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 24, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Regripless





xyzzy said:


> 6-gen



That's two terms you don't often hear together.
The Algorithm itself is pretty good


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 8, 2018)

Pure opposite flip (UL and UR):
R u R U R' (u' U') R2 U2 R U' R' U' R

About as fast as M' U2 M U [R' F' R, S] for me, and a lot faster than the MU ones.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 12, 2018)

I unintentionally found algorithm for this ZBLL condition.
this condition looks like solved cube but 2 corners are flipped.
this is really simple you only need to do Antisune + sune algorithm to solve the cube

condition 1 :

algorithm : R U2 R' U' R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L 

see here :
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L-_U-...#2b;_sune
R_U2_R-_U-_R_U-_R-_L-_U2_L_U_L-_U_L

condition 2 :

algorithm : L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R'

see here :
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R_U2_...#2b;_sune
L-_U-_L_U-_L-_U2_L_R_U_R-_U_R_U2_R-


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 12, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> I need a new algorithm for this case
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do sune then U' and then sune again


----------



## FJT97 (Oct 12, 2018)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> I unintentionally found algorithm for this ZBLL condition.
> this condition looks like solved cube but 2 corners are flipped.
> this is really simple you only need to do Antisune + sune algorithm to solve the cube
> 
> ...


Hi! Cool that you found it yourself but both algs are well known. see here: algdb.net


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 12, 2018)

COLL U (front swap). Works well as a CMLL ou ZBLL too.

* r' D' F r U r' F2 r U r' D r* (U2)

Reverse is a COLL T.

(U2) *r' D' r U' r' F2 r U' r' F' D r*


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 19, 2018)

Another day, another alg with S moves. 4-flip H perm (or the dot OLL with corners oriented):
S R' U' R U R U R U' R' S'

This _isn't_ a new alg; I've found a random mention from like 2008 which points to a _Geocities_ page from 2007 (what a trip down memory lane!). It does seem to be overlooked these days though; with the much better cubes we have these days (reverse corner cutting! magnetic alignment!), S moves are much better than they used to be and this alg clearly beats the standard RrMU algs for OH and maybe also 2H.

Oh, and you can cancel this into an H perm to get pure 4-flip:
S R' U' R U R U R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R S'

The MU alg for pure 4-flip is definitely better than this for 2H, probably also better for OH if you can table abuse, but without table abuse, this RUS alg should be faster.


----------



## Wesley Twiggs (Oct 28, 2018)

r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F'

I was messing around with my 3x3 and I realized that if you do a T Perm, but with wide r moves instead of just the single layer, you can use that as an Aa Perm with the headlights on your left face.


----------



## Thom S. (Oct 28, 2018)

It's well a known Algorithm


----------



## Wesley Twiggs (Oct 29, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> It's well a known Algorithm


no way man. send me a link to where it has ever been posted. that's super disappointing if it were true.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2018)

The Speedsolving wiki shows this algorithm was added as an A perm on 15:18, 27 August 2010 by Kenneth.

https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php?title=PLL&oldid=10646


----------



## Thom S. (Oct 29, 2018)

Wesley Twiggs said:


> no way man. send me a link to where it has ever been posted. that's super disappointing if it were true.



This


----------



## Wesley Twiggs (Oct 30, 2018)

well.....damn it. I'm still not entirely convinced that it is "well known," but that certainly is interesting.


----------



## Thom S. (Oct 30, 2018)

Wesley Twiggs said:


> I'm still not entirely convinced that it is "well known," but that certainly is interesting.




It's well known but not used much as much as the standard A Perms or others can typically be executed faster


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 22, 2018)

CLLEF U4:
R2' r U' r' B2' r2 U2' r' U r' B2' R2

Regripless; do the B2' with right ring/pinky double flicks. This is just the optimal alg written with Rw moves, so I wasn't expecting this to be original, but Google didn't find anything.

Just for fun, here's an RUSFf alg for the same CLLEF case: S U R U R' U R U' R U' R' F R' f'.

(too bad this alg is garbage)

e: And for big cubes, r' U' R U' R' U2 r F R' F' R U R U' R' might be good, idk.

e2: Never mind, here's a fun combo alg that's probably way better: r' U' R U' R' U2 F2 r U2 r U' r' F.


----------



## Cubified (Dec 31, 2018)

Hold with the bar on left
R' U' F' [R U R' U'] R' F R2 [U' R' U R] U (R U R' U R U2 R')
Basically, it is the first half of an F-Perm canceled into a Sune
Let me know what you guys think of it


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 31, 2018)

Cubified said:


> Hold with the bar on left
> R' U' F' [R U R' U'] R' F R2 [U' R' U R] U (R U R' U R U2 R')
> Basically, it is the first half of an F-Perm canceled into a Sune
> Let me know what you guys think of it


It's 22 moves long. Also, there's no cancellation at all, which is why this is longer than the standard F perm alg (18 moves).


----------



## Hazel (Dec 31, 2018)

I like it, but the transition from the almost-F perm to the Sune seems awkward, maybe I just need to figure out how to fingertrick it better.


----------



## Cubified (Dec 31, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> It's 22 moves long. Also, there's no cancellation at all, which is why this is longer than the standard F perm alg (18 moves).


Do you know if there is anyway I could shorten up this alg without changing the alg entirely


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 1, 2019)

Cubified said:


> Do you know if there is anyway I could shorten up this alg without changing the alg entirely


It's generally not possible to locally shorten algs. You can try taking the middle 15 or so moves and feeding those into Cube Explorer, but I doubt you'd get anything nice out of it.


----------



## Tony Acevedo (Jan 5, 2019)

This is a list of the most efficient algorithms you can learn, It includes the basic 41 and an extra 36 special cases. I recommend learning the basic 41 algorithms, 2-look OLL, and full PLL before learning the 36 special cases. Good Luck!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nzAXYUWZJ6H2wIOXaHdWXep3W57tArbR/view


----------



## SenorJuan (Jan 5, 2019)

Tony Acevedo said:


> This is a list of the most efficient algorithms you can learn, It includes the basic 41 and an extra 36 special cases. I recommend learning the basic 41 algorithms, 2-look OLL, and full PLL before learning the 36 special cases. Good Luck!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nzAXYUWZJ6H2wIOXaHdWXep3W57tArbR/view



Some interesting stuff there, possibly even some I've not seen before. I'm an 'intuitive' solver, so many of your algs really only apply to the '4th slot' of my solves. But I do use some trick algs when trying FMC, so your guide will get studied.
I question whether you should include the few 'empty slot' algorithms in this guide. They really belong in an 'Intuitive Guide' , not an algorithmic one. Without explanations, they don't really mean much ... and if you're including empty-slot algs, why just those few? Decent intuitive solvers could easily add 500 more algorithms to your list, but it wouldn't really be an algorithmic guide, then.

One thing I did spot, when having a quick glance through, was the algs for 'pair in adjacent slot'.
There is a neater ( shorter, anyway) solution:

F R U' R2 F' R
and
R' F' U F2 R F'

In practice, it's usually wisest to solve the other slot, and usually, the pair stay 'together' when they come out, for an easy insertion into their correct slot.

The symmetrical nature of the 'pair in opposite slot' cases gives you the option of:

R L' U2 L R' ; L' R U2 R' L
y L' R' U2 R L ; y R' L' U2 L R
and y' L' R' U2 R L ; y' R' L' U2 L R


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2019)

Tony Acevedo said:


> This is a list of the most efficient algorithms you can learn, It includes the basic 41 and an extra 36 special cases. I recommend learning the basic 41 algorithms, 2-look OLL, and full PLL before learning the 36 special cases. Good Luck!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nzAXYUWZJ6H2wIOXaHdWXep3W57tArbR/view



This is J-Perm's doc and it's pretty useful!


----------



## Milkwood (Jan 21, 2019)

2-look oll and pll alg
I see that there's SOO many different 2-look oll and pll alg that people use. I understand that many are just personal preferences,b but I also see that some are just old outdated. How do I know that I'm using some that are ok?

I use the Badmephisto for OLL (but I somehow use R U2 R' U' R U' R' on a roted antisune).
https://defhacks.github.io/badmephisto-mirror/2LookOLL.pdf

and Jperm 2look PLL with
Diagonal Corner Swap (F R U' R' U' R U R' F')(R U R' U' R' F R F')
Adjacent Corner Swap ((R U R' U' R' F) R2 (U' R' U' R U R' F')

3-edges
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
R2 U R U R' U'R' U' R' U R'
4 edged
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2

Just want to check if this are ok 2-look oll and pll... Will continue to learn more oll/plls later..


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Feb 18, 2019)

A 35 btm/40 single slice turn superflip of the middle edges of the 5x5x5.
3R2 U2 3R' U2 B 3D2 B2 3D2 F L' R F'3D2 B2 3D2 B' U2 3R U2 3R2F B' R' L F' BB' 3U2 L2 3U' L2 BR2 L2B' L2 3U L2 3U2 BR2 L2

A 15 btm 4 flip of 5x5x5 middle edges in the U face.
3R U2 3R' U2 F L R' F' U2 3R U2 3R2 F R L' F' 3R

And, if you didn't notice from the superflip, a 22 btm 8 flip (where all flipped middle edges are in the U and D faces)
3R2 U2 3R' U2 B 3D2 B2 3D2 F L' R F'3D2 B2 3D2 B' U2 3R U2 3R2F B' R' L F' B


EDIT:

I just found out that Per found a *26* move 5x5x5 cube superflip in 2008!
F D R D2 B U B L B2 D 3R2 3U2 3F2 D' B2 L' B' U' B' D2 R' D' F' 3R2 3U2 3F2


----------



## SlayerMortal (Feb 26, 2019)

I will show you how to solve the fish case. No M turns
Ok just put the unsolved edges on the right and front and do a fat T perm. ( the first sexy move and sledgehammer are Fat and the rest is just the normal T perm.)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 26, 2019)

What's the point of this alg? It's really bad and the normal one is great.


----------



## SlayerMortal (Feb 26, 2019)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> What's the point of this alg? It's really bad and the normal one is great.


For those who don want to do m moves and are bad at learning. I just found it accidentally


----------



## CarterK (Feb 26, 2019)

SlayerMortal said:


> For those who don want to do m moves and are bad at learning. I just found it accidentally


Whether you're bad at it or not, you still need to use the other alg if you want to be as fast as you can be. Also Rw U R' U' M U R U' R' is a better alg than M' U M U2 M' U M.

I actually do use this alg though, for 1LLL, it's the normal OLL cancelled into Tperm.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 4, 2019)

F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F'

I wish I knew this headlights alg before. It's really faster for me than the <R U D> one

Now I know COLL though, but I'll suggest that alg for newbies


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 6, 2019)

Messing around with ksolve, found this silly pure OLL parity alg: (R parity)5. With the useless alg out of the way, here's some fancy OLLCP parity tricks!

SP = single parity alg (e.g. lucasparity or redbull or whatever)
DP = double parity alg (r2 B2 r' U2 r' U2 …)

Cases labelled the same way as the Roux CMLL case numbers followed by the location of the flipped edge. (I'll think about what to call the 3-flip cases when/if I ever get to that.)

A1f: (y') R U2 F 3d' R U 3r' z' (x DP x') U' 3l' (note that there are some cancellations at the end of the parity alg. regardless, this alg still sucks and you should just do slice OLL parity.)

A2f: R' U' F' (DP) U' F R
A2l: R U' R2 (DP) U2 R2 U R' or (SP) R' U' F' U F R
A2b: R' U' F' (SP) U F R or (y2) R' F R F' (SP or DP U2) U R U2 R'
A2r: (SP) U' F U R U' R' F' or R' F' U' F U R (SP or DP)

A6f: R' (DP) U2 R

(More to come? The full 1-flip set is 27 algs, and the 3-flip set is another 27 algs. Just as with regular OLLCP, most of them probably _aren't_ worth learning, but I've yet to generate the algs.)


----------



## JoshV013 (Apr 2, 2019)

This'll be my first post since joining, so hi everybody! I recently got back into cubing after a 2-3 year hiatus, which has allowed me to break all the bad habits I'd developed before and learn new algs that are better/more optimized for my cubing style and prefered fingertricks. For example, I can only do the U2 (index/middle) and D2 (ring/middle) double flicks with my left hand. Before I stopped cubing I hit a 40-45s plateau, and in 2 or 3 months I've already brought my average down to 25-28s. I wanted to share with y'all some things I've been figuring out, and maybe start a dedicated 'does anyone else..' thread at some point.. But for starters, here's my take on the E perm:

*Lw U' R' D R U R' D2 L' U L D L' U' Rw*

I've been messing around with ways to utilize wide moves and avoid rotations/regrips, which lead me to this one. I always seem to get one of the U or D turns backwards when doing the standard E perm during a solve, but using this alg makes it so all the D turns are with the left hand (no D'). I start with my left hand gripping the cube with my thumb on the U center and middle on the D center. The only regrip I do is with the right hand while doing the D2 with my left, and I do the last U' by pushing with my right index.

Anyway, have any of you seen/used this alg? If not, give it a shot and let me know what y'all think.


----------



## CarterK (Apr 2, 2019)

Literally the normal alg is better.

If you want to "avoid" the rotation, make the x' R into Lw


----------



## JoshV013 (Apr 2, 2019)

I just changed it to clarify, and add a point I forgot to make.. I always seem to get a U/U' or D/D' backwards doing the normal alg at full speed, and I find this one feels more like one fluid motion instead of 4 separate chunks to get mixed up.


----------



## EMI (Apr 2, 2019)

The regular E perm is already regripless. The D' is done by pushing with the left ring finger (just leave it where it is after the first D).


----------



## CarterK (Apr 2, 2019)

JoshV013 said:


> I just changed it to clarify, and add a point I forgot to make.. I always seem to get a U/U' or D/D' backwards doing the normal alg at full speed, and I find this one feels more like one fluid motion instead of 4 separate chunks to get mixed up.


That's not a reason to use a worse alg...


----------



## Skittleskp (May 23, 2019)

While fiddling around with my 3x3 I discovered a new, faster Aa Perm alg similar to a T-Perm.

The notation for this case is very simple as it's the same thing as the T-Perm but with lowercase r moves instead of uppercase R moves.

Here is the new alg: (r U r' U') (r' F r2 U') r' U' (r U r' F')
Here is T-Perm: (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F')
Commonly used Aa Perm: x (R' U R') D2 (R U' R') D2 R2 x' 

The only thing different about pre-auf with this Aa Perm compared to the Aa perm with "D" moves, is that you hold the cube with headlights on the left.

I truly believe that this Aa Perm is better and more fingertrick friendly because you don't need cube rotations to execute this alg. It's also better for people like me who are too lazy to learn algs.

Although I know most people are going to continue to use the Aa Perm used by many pro cubers, I think that it's good to have this as an option. If you happen to have an Aa Perm case set up with headlights on the left then go for it!

Edit: Glitch with underlines. Fixed.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 23, 2019)

This isn't new. This is literally the most commonly proposed alg. It's not good, it's significantly slower than the RUD alg. RUD can be sub-1 easily, wide T perm not so much. Also, the RUD alg isn't hard to learn at all, it's just 9 moves.

Also, just try doing a wide T Perm on 4x4+ at high TPS...


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 23, 2019)

Here's some better algorithms than wide T-Perm-
L' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R r
F U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U' F'
R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U F2

But I still think the 9-move x RUD alg is the best...


----------



## Skittleskp (May 23, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Here's some better algorithms than wide T-Perm-
> L' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R r
> F U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U' F'
> R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U F2
> ...



Thanks!
Personally, I don't like the RUD alg because of hand surgery affecting my fingertricks so this is really helpful!

Also, I like marching band too. Drums and tuba.



WombatWarrior17 said:


> This isn't new. This is literally the most commonly proposed alg. It's not good, it's significantly slower than the RUD alg. RUD can be sub-1 easily, wide T perm not so much. Also, the RUD alg isn't hard to learn at all, it's just 9 moves.
> 
> Also, just try doing a wide T Perm on 4x4+ at high TPS...



 Sry didn't know this was so common. In my post, I said this was just personal preference so if you like RUD better than you do you but just let me do my own thing.


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 23, 2019)

Even after hand surgery, the x RUD one should be faster becasue it's so much shorter. If you can't do xRUD, try this one: R' B R2 D R' U' R D' R' U R' B' R. Execution can be found here.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 23, 2019)

Before I even clicked this topic, I was thinking "Let me guess, it's a wide move T-perm..."


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 3, 2019)

New(?) N perm algs:
Na: R U R' U' R' U' R U F' U' F U' R' U2 F R F'
Nb: R U' R' U y' R' U R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R

The Nb alg has a rotation and another minor regrip, but still seems pretty fast (compared to other Nb algs I've tried). The Na alg is regrip hell and probably won't be faster than the common Jb-setup alg for most people.

(exercise for the reader: explain why Na has similar blocks to Jb and Nb to Ja, instead of the other way around)


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 3, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> New(?) N perm algs:
> Na: R U R' U' R' U' R U F' U' F U' R' U2 F R F'
> Nb: R U' R' U y' R' U R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R
> 
> ...



My fav Nb:
R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jul 3, 2019)

My PLL algorithms (OH and TH): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17FBCIInZyqw-fcmIzaQnJ-NqH5JewaoSE050HN0VSwI/edit#gid=0
My COLL algorithms (TH): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KK7K5JwyYuZa_kjJG7rFUlR1AM/edit#gid=432457263
Just thought I'd post them here if anyone needs them.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jul 10, 2019)

https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php?title=Template:Z-PLL&diff=40191&oldid=37971

M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 10, 2019)

People used this like 10 years ago already. When I learned PLL, this algorithm was the only option back then.


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 10, 2019)

OregonTrail said:


> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php?title=Template:Z-PLL&diff=40191&oldid=37971
> 
> M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2



ya its fast its the one I use


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2019)

Strange. It appears the more commonly done version of this alg (M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2, which is what I do) was the very top entry on the wiki until 20 September 2018, when @pjk of all people (the owner of this website) removed it. Considering it's probably the most common form of this PLL, I wonder why he removed it?

Anyway, it has been on the wiki and then taken off it several times in the history, it's quite silly and amusing. The 28 August 2010 version, for instance, had both the one I mention and the one you mention (M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2, in that exact form).

Fun with wikis.


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jul 10, 2019)

OregonTrail said:


> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php?title=Template:Z-PLL&diff=40191&oldid=37971
> 
> M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2


M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U


----------



## pjk (Jul 11, 2019)

OregonTrail said:


> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php?title=Template:Z-PLL&diff=40191&oldid=37971
> 
> M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2


I've added it onto there now. In the future, please add algs onto the wiki as you wish - anyone can edit it and it is a community project.



Mike Hughey said:


> Strange. It appears the more commonly done version of this alg (M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2, which is what I do) was the very top entry on the wiki until 20 September 2018, when @pjk of all people (the owner of this website) removed it. Considering it's probably the most common form of this PLL, I wonder why he removed it?
> 
> Anyway, it has been on the wiki and then taken off it several times in the history, it's quite silly and amusing. The 28 August 2010 version, for instance, had both the one I mention and the one you mention (M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2, in that exact form).
> 
> Fun with wikis.


This was a mistake. Like 80% of the PLLS before Sept. 2018 were not useful, so I did a massive purge. Please report any other issues - the goal is to have the best/good algs there, not just random ones that aren't ever used. (the AlgDB has all of those already).


----------



## efattah (Jul 11, 2019)

I saw someone post a video about a new U-Perm that is only good with magnetic cubes that has a D/D' in it and apparently the fastest ever. Can't find it on the wiki. Anyone?


----------



## wuigukin (Jul 23, 2019)

Is the wiki page kept up to date with this thread? The edit feature didn't seem to work properly so I couldn't add this sweet V perm:

R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2

Edit: Apparently needed to make an account on the wiki to edit it. I'll add it now


----------



## martinba314 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm probably not the first to discover this, but given that the full bar is facing you, if you do the move that swaps B with the buffer in OP corners, it solves the Ja permutation case.

The algorithm is: R D' (modified Y-perm) D R'

What do you guys think? Should I stick with this algorithm (considering I've already gotten used to it through OP), or learn the main Ja perm algorithm?


----------



## znay (Aug 5, 2019)

Do the one you can execute faster?


----------



## Llewelys (Aug 5, 2019)

That alg is 19 HTM, which is a lot considering there are much shorter algs:

With the bar on the left:
x' (R2' F R F') R U2' r' U r U2' [10 HTM]

With the bar on the back:
(R' U L') U2 (R U' R' U2) (L R U') [11 HTM]

With the bar on the right:
(L' U' L) F (L' U' L U) L F' L2 U L U [14 HTM]

I use the first one which is fingertricks friendly and you can do the R2' while rotating so the rotation doesn't cost any time 

Edit: I put the last one there because it's easy to remember since it's the mirror of the Jb perm, but I don't actually recommend it unless you use your left hand for every pll. It's not a good idea to mirror pll algs for regrips reasons


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 5, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> With the bar on the right:
> (L' U' L) F (L' U' L U) L F' L2 U L U [14 HTM]



I use this one and I can do it really fast


----------



## Llewelys (Aug 7, 2019)

I used to use this one as well 

I guess it's all a matter of personal preference and at the end of the day we cube for fun so we should do what's most fun for us


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm not entirely sure if this algorithm exists, but I managed to come up with it when is was messing round on my cube. its mostly intuitive, although I don't use it because it't quite hard to execute easily. this is it: R2 S2 R2 U' R2 S2 R2 U. 
please tell me if it already exists or not.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 10, 2019)

OLL 55 (the case with three bars) with diag CP for 4×4×4: z' U r' U2 r U' L2 U r' U2 r U' z

Essentially just the standard alg F U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U F' modified to be 3-gen because those D moves are annoying on big cubes. You _could_ use this on 6×6×6 too, but I don't know whether it's better than the standard alg (or just doing another OLL(CP) alg altogether, or doing fruruf into pi 2GLL).


----------



## asacuber (Sep 11, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> OLL 55 (the case with three bars) with diag CP for 4×4×4: z' U r' U2 r U' L2 U r' U2 r U' z
> 
> Essentially just the standard alg F U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U F' modified to be 3-gen because those D moves are annoying on big cubes. You _could_ use this on 6×6×6 too, but I don't know whether it's better than the standard alg (or just doing another OLL(CP) alg altogether, or doing fruruf into pi 2GLL).


(R U R' F')*3 (L' U' L F)*3 gang


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Sep 13, 2019)

R' F R U R U' R' F' U R U R' U R2 D R' U' R D' R2

I discovered this Nb-perm a couple months ago. Be sure to let me know if you like it, if I unknowingly stole it, etc. I find it works well, and my first sub-10 had this N-perm. The transition from R-U-F to R-U-D is actually quite seamless for me, just make sure you do the D/D' moves with your left hand. 

Be sure to let me know what you think.


----------



## zman (Sep 13, 2019)

20 moves is quite long, try this one: 
r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F'


----------



## Tavin25 (Oct 2, 2019)

Hey, guys, I have recently been saying I will make a pdf of all the 57 different OLL cases. Well, guess what I have! It will be showing you guys advance algs for all 57 OLL cases. I hope you like it and feel free to say something if anything is wrong. Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## 10000000tps (Oct 2, 2019)

Thank You!


----------



## pjk (Oct 3, 2019)

Tavin25 said:


> Hey, guys, I have recently been saying I will make a pdf of all the 57 different OLL cases. Well, guess what I have! It will be showing you guys advance algs for all 57 OLL cases. I hope you like it and feel free to say something if anything is wrong. Hope you enjoy!!!


Thanks for sharing. What do you mean by "Advanced OLL algs"?

Also, have you added these to the wiki?
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL


----------



## Tavin25 (Oct 4, 2019)

Well, I mean that they are the algs professional's use and that with less moves you can finish OLL.


----------



## ThatAverageCuber (Oct 4, 2019)

Well, I understand that the pdf is helpful, but it's not really what you'd call advanced because this is what almost everybody uses.


----------



## Tavin25 (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks but the only reason I posted this was because I thought people might want to learn them.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 4, 2019)

Thx so much, I'll be using this to learn better olls


----------



## YeaBuDDy (Oct 4, 2019)

First OLL missing an F. (R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' )


----------



## TheCube4226 (Oct 24, 2019)

I came up with an 11 move Jb perm. It's probably marginally slower than the normal one and it's one more move than the optimal one with R U L gen but it goes like this (r' F R F') (r U2 R' U) (R U2 R'). The way it works is you start with a sledgehammer except the first R' is a wide move. Then you do a wide r to fix your middle slice which moves the affected pair to the back. If you just insert the pair immediately with U R', you end up with a sune so if you just cancel directly into the sune with U2 R' U R U2 R' then BOOM J perm. Never seen this anywhere before so I thought it was cool.


----------



## KAINOS (Oct 24, 2019)

This actually looks pretty decent :O Might not be better than the standard alg by its own but if you do this from AUF-less angle it should be good because you save 3 moves (considering AUF)


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 24, 2019)

It's not new. It's literally the inverse of R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L but with wide R instead of L. And it definitely doesn't warrant a whole new thread.


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Oct 24, 2019)

PapaSmurf said:


> It's not new. It's literally the inverse of R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L but with wide R instead of L. And it definitely doesn't warrant a whole new thread.


kinda agree with @PapaSmurf , but thats also cool that you came up with your own alg. I personally find it annoying to do wide moves in solves as i am not that good at it, but, if you maybe refine this, it could be something better, you never know


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 24, 2019)

It's not new.
I use that for 2x2, it's the fastest alg for me


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Oct 24, 2019)

TheCube4226 said:


> I came up with an 11 move Jb perm. It's probably marginally slower than the normal one and it's one more move than the optimal one with R U L gen but it goes like this (r' F R F') (r U2 R' U) (R U2 R'). The way it works is you start with a sledgehammer except the first R' is a wide move. Then you do a wide r to fix your middle slice which moves the affected pair to the back. If you just insert the pair immediately with U R', you end up with a sune so if you just cancel directly into the sune with U2 R' U R U2 R' then BOOM J perm. Never seen this anywhere before so I thought it was cool.


It wasn't until I made this revision (i.e., I made decompositions of the algorithms and labelled each v1, v2, etc.) on the PLL wiki page that I realized many of the PLL algorithms listed under a case image are just minor modifications of the _same_ algorithm. You can see under the "J Permutation : b:, for example, that there are 34 listed algorithms, but in fact there were only 10 actually distinct/different algorithms.

So this should be of no coincidence, since people appear to *purposely* modify a sequence to make it more finger-tricky. But it is also partially the case that people added an algorithm to the wiki that they found, when in fact it was technically the same as another algorithm that was already in the wiki.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 15, 2019)

f2l, Back left

R U' R' U R U R' L U L'


----------



## Llewelys (Nov 15, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> f2l, Back left
> 
> R U' R' U R U R' L U L'



For this case I do (R' F R F') U2 (L U L'), which is 2 moves shorter than your solution


----------



## Llewelys (Nov 15, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> except your alg doesn't work



The edge has to be in UB not UF, so a U2 away from your starting position.
Just inverse the alg I wrote to set it up


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 15, 2019)

thx
mine doesn't dirturb edges btw
you can use both in different contexts


----------



## Llewelys (Nov 15, 2019)

True!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 10, 2019)

this could've been mentioned before, but I noticed that if you replace some Rs with wide Rs on J-perm you get an A-perm

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // J-perm
R U R' F' *r* U R' U' *r'* F R2 U' R' // A-perm

(I knew of T-perm, but not of J-perm but it makes sense because algs are pretty similar)


----------



## sqAree (Dec 10, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> this could've been mentioned before, but I noticed that if you replace some Rs with wide Rs on J-perm you get an A-perm
> 
> R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // J-perm
> R U R' F' *r* U R' U' *r'* F R2 U' R' // A-perm
> ...



It also makes sense when rewriting the resulting alg as [R U R': [F' L F, R']], so basically just a setup to a 3-cycle. And doing Lw instead of L in that comm makes it a block comm resulting in J-perm (a pair 3-cycle without the AUF).


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Dec 15, 2019)

Pretty neat v perm alg that flows really well
I am sure that somebody else has already stated this alg, but I have never really seen it

l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2

I think I am gonna make a video on how to finger trick it well because it is really fast.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 19, 2019)

I found a new Aa Perm! Its just a T perm but instead of R moves you use r moves. hold the headlights to the left and the block on your right. Tell me if it already exists or if I made it up

r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F'


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 19, 2019)

Almost everyone has "invented" that alg. It's definitely slower than standard and (the faster) bld A perms.


----------



## KhoiCuber (Jan 21, 2020)

I've just create a new alg for pll, I named it "Big T Perm"

The alg is: r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F'


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2020)

I hate to say this, but this is already a very well-known algorithm :/


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 21, 2020)

I thought I made up a new algorithm when I found that too... but I was proven wrong


----------



## KhoiCuber (Jan 21, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I thought I made up a new algorithm when I found that too... but I was proven wrong


Thank you for encourage me, I'm still a noob!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 21, 2020)

KhoiCuber said:


> Thank you for encourage me, I'm still a noob!


Everyone still has heaps to learn and improve on


----------



## ProStar (Jan 21, 2020)

KhoiCuber said:


> I've just create a new alg for pll, I named it "Big T Perm"
> 
> The alg is: r U r' U' r' F r2 UView attachment 11258' r' U' r U r' F'



Lol I came up with that also, it can solve Aa with headlights on left


----------



## sql_cs (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello, today i randomly found an algorithm, i dont know if this is been used before, but i just found it today, what it does is it swaps the corners of the top layer diagonally, UBL => UFR & UBR => UFL

Alg: https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=M2_U2_M2_U_M2_U2_M2_U

Also works as an h perm, but ending with a u' instead of u: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=_M2UM2U2M2UM2&alg=M2_U2_M2_U_M2_U2_M2___U-_


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

sql_cs said:


> Hello, today i randomly found an algorithm, i dont know if this is been used before, but i just found it today, what it does is it swaps the corners of the top layer diagonally, UBL => UFR & UBR => UFL
> 
> Alg: https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=M2_U2_M2_U_M2_U2_M2_U
> 
> Also works as an h perm, but ending with a u' instead of u: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=_M2UM2U2M2UM2&alg=M2_U2_M2_U_M2_U2_M2___U-_


Sorry to say this, but the normal H perm in slightly better. Still cool you came up with this though


----------



## ProStar (Jan 28, 2020)

sql_cs said:


> Hello, today i randomly found an algorithm, i dont know if this is been used before, but i just found it today, what it does is it swaps the corners of the top layer diagonally, UBL => UFR & UBR => UFL
> 
> Alg: https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=M2_U2_M2_U_M2_U2_M2_U
> 
> Also works as an h perm, but ending with a u' instead of u: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=_M2UM2U2M2UM2&alg=M2_U2_M2_U_M2_U2_M2___U-_



I found that as well


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 28, 2020)

In case you wonder, yes, this is a joke.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 10, 2020)

a good one handed T-perm algorithm :

R2 u R2 u' R2 y' R2 u' R2 u R2

one of my method to force oll skip
do a setup then do t perm and then undo setup









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Brest (Feb 11, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> one of my method to force oll skip
> do a setup then do t perm and then undo setup
> 
> 
> ...


R' U' R' U' R U R U R


----------



## N's-cvt (Mar 6, 2020)

Wasup, I have gone through the algs down to a 12qtm and cycled through all the good algs that deorient the corners.
If you have any additional algs you think are good feel free to post a comment and I really don't know who will use this as their main method but anyway, enjoy!

Alg List:

P.S. I really don't care where in the world this post ends up haha.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 7, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> a good one handed T-perm algorithm :
> 
> R2 u R2 u' R2 y' R2 u' R2 u R2


I might actually use that from now on.


----------



## ganuwoahh (Mar 10, 2020)

(U2) R2 U R' U R U2 R2
Think of it as a sune but with an extra 'R'/'R'' before and after. The inverse of this is also useful but I think most people know of it.
Orients the corners the same way as antisune does. So basically, it does corners opposite to the standard way of solving this.


----------



## Exotic Butters (Mar 10, 2020)

wouldn't this alg leave your hand in an awkward grip after the initial R2, making it harder to finger trick? the standard alg is without a doubt much better than this.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 10, 2020)

Exotic Butters said:


> wouldn't this alg leave your hand in an awkward grip after the initial R2, making it harder to finger trick? the standard alg is without a doubt much better than this.


do it like U2' R2 U R' U R U2' R2'


----------



## Exotic Butters (Mar 10, 2020)

It's still worse than the standard R U' R' U R U R', mainly due to the re-grips at the begging and the end of the alg. additionally, it takes longer than the standard alg (when looking at it with QTM). I understand that an R2 is counted as one move, however, a quarter turn will always be VERY slightly faster than a double turn. The normal alg is flawless and is one of the best out of all F2L algs.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 10, 2020)

I use U’ R’ U’ R U R U R’. Petrus algs


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 10, 2020)

rotate on U
U' Left double sexy left hedge
im a gamer and my f2l is insanely efficient and speedy
how tf am i sub 15 wth


----------



## paul.edmondson.magician (Mar 15, 2020)

Tavin25 said:


> Hey, guys, I have recently been saying I will make a pdf of all the 57 different OLL cases. Well, guess what I have! It will be showing you guys advance algs for all 57 OLL cases. I hope you like it and feel free to say something if anything is wrong. Hope you enjoy!!!


Can't download it for some reason

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DominusCubus (Mar 20, 2020)

So the other day i accidentally found this alg for z perm for Oh. So it is the double headlights case twice. (Here is the alg for it in notation) R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' Then U' then the same alg again (I hope you guys find this helpful because it is way easier the doing M and U moves)


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 20, 2020)

I think 23 moves is way to long for a EPLL. There’s already a R U version of the z perm and it’s a lot shorter.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 20, 2020)

R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' is the alg I use


----------



## DominusCubus (Mar 20, 2020)

O.K. Thank you for the alg


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 20, 2020)

Thats two double sunes by the way.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Thats two double sunes by the way.


*two double anti-sunes


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 20, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> *two double anti-sunes


No it has the RUR’ bit in the middle.


----------



## Johnlongears (Mar 21, 2020)

Me and my friends made a spreadsheet with all of the algorithms that you will need to know to solve 2x2 cubes, 3x3 cubes, and 4x4. We haven't made 5x5 yet, but we are bound to eventually. So I thought I would provide you guys with the link.








Algs For Cubers


Sheet1 Name,Probability,Algorithm,Type,Xycrypt,Johnlongears,Haunt,Notes (Feel free to write some),Alternative Algs Aa Perm,1/18,x (R' U R') D2 (R U' R') D2 R2 x',Corner Perm,Yes, Fast,No,yes, fastish,Dont pay attention to the parentheses sorrounding notation when memorizing,Aa,F2L Ab Perm,1/18,x...




docs.google.com


----------



## ProStar (Mar 21, 2020)

Johnlongears said:


> Me and my friends made a spreadsheet with all of the algorithms that you will need to know to solve 2x2 cubes, 3x3 cubes, and 4x4. We haven't made 5x5 yet, but we are bound to eventually. So I thought I would provide you guys with the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you fast doing lefty Jb? Seems like it'd be faster to stick to all right hand(or all left), but maybe I'm wrong


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 22, 2020)

this f2l case :









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## ProStar (Mar 22, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> this f2l case :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't rotate. Just insert with some F moves. If you have decent finger tricks, it's way faster. Cool alg though, I normally rotate then do the L' U L U L' stuff


----------



## Johnlongears (Mar 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Are you fast doing lefty Jb? Seems like it'd be faster to stick to all right hand(or all left), but maybe I'm wrong


We just put basically every algorithm you could need, but I am not fast at lefty jb, if that answers your question. Lets say that you chose to stick with righty algs, some cases you would have to the lefty version or you would have to do the righty version a certain amount of times with some other moves.


----------



## Haunt 100 Wins (Mar 22, 2020)

Johnlongears said:


> We just put basically every algorithm you could need, but I am not fast at lefty jb, if that answers your question. Lets say that you chose to stick with righty algs, some cases you would have to the lefty version or you would have to do the righty version a certain amount of times with some other moves.


Have to agree, with me being one of the people who made the spreadsheet with john. Although, in the future we will include a righty alternative alg for you


----------



## Brest (Mar 22, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> this f2l case :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R U R2' F R F' R U' R'


----------



## Laith (Mar 27, 2020)

Here is the alg:

R' D' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U R' D' R U' R' D R U'

Enjoy!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Mar 27, 2020)

I think doing U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' is faster from that angle. I could only get your alg down to about 1.5 seconds. Although this alg looks cool and is fun to spam.


----------



## Laith (Mar 27, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I think doing U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' is faster from that angle. I could only get your alg down to about 1.5 seconds. Although this alg looks cool and is fun to spam.


 I just like to spam it and I thought maybe some, just maybe, it could be someone's main.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Mar 27, 2020)

somebody plug that into jperms alg efficiency calculator thing and tell me what it is. I am genuinely interested. I am pretty sure it would be very hight because you overwork your finger with r moves a lot.

Edit:
I did not mean small r moves, I meant big R moves, but I did the alg with small r moves and it is a potentially very fast Na perm. Somebody figure out how to fingertrick that, and tell me how fast they can get it.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 27, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> I did not mean small r moves, I meant big R moves, but I did the alg with small r moves and it is a potentially very fast Na perm. Somebody figure out how to fingertrick that, and tell me how fast they can get it.


Overworking is only for flicks, as they only apply when you have to reset a finger. I'll plug it in tomorrow.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 27, 2020)

The fastest E alg is with x' first
But if u feel it hard
U can do this :
R2 U R' U' y (R U R' U')3 y' R U' R2

But...
If u dont want rotation , replace first y with (Uw D') 
and ommit the second y' and do F U' F2


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 27, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> The fastest E alg is with x' first
> But if u feel it hard
> U can do this :
> R2 U R' U' y (R U R' U')3 y' R U' R2
> ...


My lazy person E perm is 
(R U R' F'), sune, (F R U' R') into back sune.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 27, 2020)

Kevin hays' big cube Eperm is
R2 U2 B (triple sexy) B' U2 R2
or something like that


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 27, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Kevin hays' big cube Eperm is
> R2 U2 B (triple sexy) B' U2 R2
> or something like that


Unless he changed his E perm alg (entirely possible; I haven't been following his content for a while), I think he uses the R2 U R' d' alg.

I sometimes use R2 U2 F' (R' U' R U)3 F U2 R2 for big cubes though. You can also combine it with PLL parity to get something like r2' F2 U2' r2 F' (U' R' U R)3 F R2' U2' F2 r2 (regripless!) for that one parity case that looks like a V perm from every angle.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 27, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> somebody plug that into jperms alg efficiency calculator thing and tell me what it is. I am genuinely interested. I am pretty sure it would be very hight because you overwork your finger with r moves a lot.
> 
> Edit:
> I did not mean small r moves, I meant big R moves, but I did the alg with small r moves and it is a potentially very fast Na perm. Somebody figure out how to fingertrick that, and tell me how fast they can get it.


It gets a 24 versus the other E perm's 16.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> somebody plug that into jperms alg efficiency calculator thing and tell me what it is. I am genuinely interested. I am pretty sure it would be very hight because you overwork your finger with r moves a lot.
> 
> Edit:
> I did not mean small r moves, I meant big R moves, but I did the alg with small r moves and it is a potentially very fast Na perm. Somebody figure out how to fingertrick that, and tell me how fast they can get it.



Wait did he have an actual program for it? I thought it was only a formula, but I didn't watch all of both videos


----------



## brododragon (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Wait did he have an actual program for it? I thought it was only a formula, but I didn't watch all of both videos


He did a spreadsheet.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 29, 2020)

Clearing out some junk from my hard drive, saw I had a VOD of one of Kevin Hays's livestreams saved, skimmed through it, and I saw him using this weird Ja perm (for 333):
(l R) u' R' u (l R) y' R' U R' U' R2

(It _is_ on Algdb, but with only two votes.)


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Clearing out some junk from my hard drive, saw I had a VOD of one of Kevin Hays's livestreams saved, skimmed through it, and I saw him using this weird Ja perm (for 333):
> (l R) u' R' u (l R) y' R' U R' U' R2
> 
> (It _is_ on Algdb, but with only two votes.)



Ew.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 31, 2020)

*OLL 37*

(y) F' r U r' U' r' F r

I found this alg by hand. nice fingertricks flow


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 1, 2020)

The best way to do Gd perm :

Jb perm + H perm


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi Guys, I was doing some PLL algorithms with my left hand and for one of them, it went into a different PLL algorithm. Can you guys tell me if this is an already known algorithm? Thanks.

The algorithm I did is

L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 8, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Hi Guys, I was doing some PLL algorithms with my left hand and for one of them, it went into a different PLL algorithm. Can you guys tell me if this is an already known algorithm? Thanks.
> 
> The algorithm I did is
> 
> L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U


It's an Ra-Perm alg. 
The alg is just the left-handed version of the standard Rb-Perm.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

That's an Ra perm. It's the second most voted alg on algdb.net.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

If you do the lefty version of an alg that has two variants(like A perm has Aa and Ab), then you'll solve the other variant(so if you do Aa lefty you solve Ab, where if you do T lefty, it's just T cause T has one variant). Since it's a lefty Rb, what you did was Ra


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 8, 2020)

I didn't know that PLL algorithm Yet so... I might use it. Thanks though


----------



## ༼(∩ ͡°╭͜ʖ╮͡ ͡°)༽⊃ (Apr 9, 2020)

*Algorithms*
I only know these two algorithms (R,U,R',U') & (L', U',L,U).
P.S. I'm a baby Cuber.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 10, 2020)

Best alg for this F2L case from this specific angle?


----------



## Brest (Apr 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Best alg for this F2L case from this specific angle?


R' U R U R' U R U' R' U' R


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 11, 2020)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> alg.cubing.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using that. Right now I have to do F moves and am always annoyed by that case


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 18, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Pure opposite flip (UL and UR):
> R u R U R' (u' U') R2 U2 R U' R' U' R
> 
> About as fast as M' U2 M U [R' F' R, S] for me, and a lot faster than the MU ones.


I still use the RUu alg for OH and 2H, but I switched to an RrU alg for big cubes… which still kinda sucked, so I went looking for an RUF alg. This one seems nice (and it didn't even take long to find):
R U' R' F U R2 U' R' F' R' U' R U R U R2'

Regripless, starting and ending with thumb on bottom. The F' is kinda unreliable, though. (All the other 16-move RUF algs require either regrips or even more unreliable fingertricks.)


----------



## paul.edmondson.magician (Apr 19, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> I still use the RUu alg for OH and 2H, but I switched to an RrU alg for big cubes… which still kinda sucked, so I went looking for an RUF alg. This one seems nice (and it didn't even take long to find):
> R U' R' F U R2 U' R' F' R' U' R U R U R2'
> 
> Regripless, starting and ending with thumb on bottom. The F' is kinda unreliable, though. (All the other 16-move RUF algs require either regrips or even more unreliable fingertricks.)


Love this algorithm but what is the user in a standard 3x3 solve please?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 19, 2020)

paul.edmondson.magician said:


> Love this algorithm but what is the user in a standard 3x3 solve please?


It's an easy-to-recognise 1LLL case, but beyond that, not much use.

Sent from my laptop using Firefox


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 20, 2020)

P perms ("K perm" on the wiki):
bar on back, square on left: R U' L U2 R' U 3r' r2 U2 r2 u2 2R2 u2 (x)
bar on back, square on right: L' U R' U2 L U' R (l' r') U2 r2 u2 2R2 u2 (x') or maybe bar on front, square on left: R' U L' U2 R U' 3r r2 U2 r2 u2 2R2 u2 (x')

The first one is around half a second faster than the standard Jb + opp for me. Haven't seriously drilled the second one yet, but it looks promising. There are bad regrips in both of these algs, but these are _so much shorter_. Is that enough to compensate for the regrips? Sure is for me, maybe not for you, but give them a shot anyway.

Algs adapted from the wiki page, originally credited to Clément Gallet.
---
Of course you can also solve the B/D perms ("P perm" on the wiki) with variants of the above:

Da: R' U L' U2 R U' 3r *B* r2 U2 r2 u2 2R2 u2 (x')
Db: R U' L U2 R' U 3r' *F* r2 U2 r2 u2 2R2 u2 (x)
Ba: (r l) U2 r2 u2 2R2 u2 *F* 3r U' R U2 L' U R'
Bb: (r' l') U2 r2 u2 2R2 u2 *B* 3r' U R' U2 L U' R

Optimal for these is apparently 14 moves when restricted to u2/r2/f2, but the 14-move alg doesn't look great and is also longer in QTM. (Also, bless SiGN notation; Singmaster notation is so annoying to read.)
---
Some years ago I posted this alg for X perm (it's on the wiki too):
Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 R' D R' U' R (U2 D') R' D' R U2 R' (U' D) Rw2 Uw2

I no longer use this alg. The (U' D) Rw2 is too risky, and trying to keep the rarest PLL case in muscle memory when I don't even practise 444 that much seems silly. The alg I now use for this case is the one I posted on the previous page of this thread, which is also usable on 666.
---
(2020-04-30)
Another regripless X perm, this time from combining the above ideas, albeit with crappy F moves all over:
r2 U2 r2 u2 2R2 u' F' U F U' F R2 F' U F' U' F U R2 u' (21f, 29q)
You can mirror this and insert a rotation to make it RUFy, but then you'd get F2s, which might be even worse.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 27, 2020)

How's this edge insert alg? It preserves EO. r U r' U' r' F r F'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> How's this edge insert alg? It preserves EO. r U r' U' r' F r F'


You'll rarely need this, keyhole is better when you have another free slot.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 27, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> You'll rarely need this, keyhole is better when you have another free slot.


But for ZZ and Petrus LS it can be useful.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> But for ZZ and Petrus LS it can be useful.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xt7C87JsaVLUMfNTx6t5ireZnUkXsIHyzIOQi0VmE0k/edit#gid=0 
Look here it's already the most popular alg.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 27, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xt7C87JsaVLUMfNTx6t5ireZnUkXsIHyzIOQi0VmE0k/edit#gid=0
> Look here it's already the most popular alg.


Huh. I guess that makes sense, as it is just a fat OLL.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 27, 2020)

Super easy N perms:

N(a) - (Rw' D Rw U2)5
N(b) - (Rw D' Rw' U2)5
They're no good, but easy to remember.


----------



## xyzzy (May 16, 2020)

PLL parity, diag corners: 2R U 2R' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F' R U R' U' r' D' r U2 r' D r

From one of PicubeShop's videos. The middle bit is pretty much just the modified Y perm you'd use in BLD, but with some wide moves. Kinda makes you think about what kind of knowledge is commonplace in the Chinese community but never took hold in the English one…


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 31, 2020)

is this already a well known algorithm ?

L' U' L F R U R' F'









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Brest (May 31, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> is this already a well known algorithm ?
> 
> L' U' L F R U R' F'
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 29, 2020)

3-twist:
R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R' U' R2

Regrip hell, but you get to do the right hand regrips during lefty U2 double flicks, which sort of offsets the awfulness. Might be okay for big cubes?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 29, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> 3-twist:
> R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R' U' R2
> 
> Regrip hell, but you get to do the right hand regrips during lefty U2 double flicks, which sort of offsets the awfulness. Might be okay for big cubes?


R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


----------



## PapaSmurf (Aug 30, 2020)

R U R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R S R2 S' and inverse are pretty good.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 30, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> R U R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R S R2 S' and inverse are pretty good.


This alg is nice (just barely slower than the RU one I posted; might change with some drilling), but the inverse feels kinda janky. Might also mess with my muscle memory for Rune though (*R U R' U R' U' R2* U' R2 U2 R).


----------



## PapaSmurf (Aug 30, 2020)

I’ll do some drilling in a bit and I’ll edit this with the results.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 30, 2020)

Please review my G perms
Ga: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
Gb: R U R' F'(T(chameleon) OLL)R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
Gc: Mirror Ga
Gd: Mirror Gb

The chameleon in between Gb is r U R' U' r' F R F'


----------



## PapaSmurf (Aug 30, 2020)

No. 
a: R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'
b: R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D
c: (U2) L2 U' L U' L U L' U L2 D' U L U' L' D or R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D or R D' R2 U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R' U R2 D R'
d: R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 30, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> No.
> a: R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'
> b: R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D
> c: (U2) L2 U' L U' L U L' U L2 D' U L U' L' D or R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D or R D' R2 U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R' U R2 D R'
> d: R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'


I had a tough time learning these algs so I found my algs on algdb and learnt them


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Aug 30, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> No.
> a: R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'
> b: R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D
> c: (U2) L2 U' L U' L U L' U L2 D' U L U' L' D or R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D or R D' R2 U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R' U R2 D R'
> d: R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'



Those are what I use, they are pretty good if you have nice finger tricks.


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 30, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> I had a tough time learning these algs so I found my algs on algdb and learnt them


Don't use algDB's algs. Alot of them (even the top voted ones) are trash.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Aug 30, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Please review my G perms
> Ga: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
> Gb: R U R' F'(T(chameleon) OLL)R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
> Gc: Mirror Ga
> Gd: Mirror Gb



You could learn algorithms like PLL and OLL in jperm.net, it is a good website.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 30, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> I had a tough time learning these algs so I found my algs on algdb and learnt them


This is a cliche, but just because the algs are easy, doesn't mean they are good.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Aug 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> This is a cliche, but just because the algs are easy, doesn't mean they are good.



That is true because some people prefer being lazy and learn easy algs with bad finger tricks, even though they know there are better algs.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 2, 2020)

Thank you guys. I changed my Gc to: R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2. Will change the others soon.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 2, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Thank you guys. I changed my Gc to: R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2. Will change the others soon.



Nice, even though you could try for the Gc perm this, *R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' D*, but use either one that fits you the most.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 3, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> You could learn algorithms like PLL and OLL in jperm.net, it is a good website.


I learnt the rest of my PLL's and OLL's (32/57, still learning) from there


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 8, 2020)

alternate F perm alg

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 9, 2020)

Not a fast alg, but it is another alg for F perm.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 11, 2020)

So, I downloaded cube explorer and was testing it. Got this cool Nb. If it's already on the wiki, please inform.

R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 (13 HTM, 24 QTM)

I found a cool Na too

U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 (14 HTM, 25 QTM)

There's no reason to say N perms are difficult now lol


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 11, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> So, I downloaded cube explorer and was testing it. Got this cool Nb. If it's already on the wiki, please inform.
> 
> R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 (13 HTM, 24 QTM)
> 
> ...


Nb is good but the Na doesn't work.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 11, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> So, I downloaded cube explorer and was testing it. Got this cool Nb. If it's already on the wiki, please inform.
> 
> R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 (13 HTM, 24 QTM)
> 
> ...


They're not in the wiki nor anywhere else
That means I genned new algs. Yay


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 11, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> It's not in the wiki nor anywhere else
> That means I genned a new alg. Yay


More like Cube Explorer generated a new alg.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Sep 11, 2020)

Don't know if they are speed optimal but I actually like them!


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 11, 2020)

Prabal Baishya said:


> Don't know if they are speed optimal but I actually like them!


I also like them specially the Nb.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 11, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> I also like them specially the Nb.


What about Na ?


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 11, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> What about Na ?


It's also good.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 11, 2020)

Definitely not speed optimal, but good to see more people using cube explorer.


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 11, 2020)

Actually, there are so many double moves in the algs.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 11, 2020)

They aren't speed optimal because all except for 2 moves on the NB are double turns and all but 3 are in the NA. Also, both of them have 4 F2s which are not good to have in an alg. But it is still good to see more people genning algs!


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 11, 2020)

I like the Nb! Will probably use that one


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I like the Nb! Will probably use that one


I also like that Nb.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I like the Nb! Will probably use that one


Please don't. It's cool, but no good.


----------



## Brest (Sep 11, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> They're not in the wiki nor anywhere else
> That means I genned new algs. Yay


Do you really think that these have never been generated before? That no one has ever done <RUF> for a PLL before?


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Please don't. It's cool, but no good.


why is it no good?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 12, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> why is it no good?


Maybe because It has 4 F2s in it?



Brest said:


> Do you really think that these have never been generated before? That no one has ever done <RUF> for a PLL before?


They were the first algs that I genned. So I became a bit overexcited about them lol.
I think no one's genned these particular algs before.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 12, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> They were the first algs that I genned. So I became a bit overexcited about them lol.
> I think no one's genned these particular algs before.


I think so. But then they just tried them and realised they were no good.
But still, good job on trying cube explorer!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I think so. But then they just tried them and realised they were no good.
> But still, good job on trying cube explorer!


I was curious about cube explorer for months. Finally downloaded it yesterday. anyway my algs are trash

R2 U F2 U' F2 R' D R' D' R U' R' U R - V Perm (14 HTM, 17 QTM)
My second try on cube explorer. 
It's not bad though.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 13, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 U F2 U' F2 R' D R' D' R U' R' U R - V Perm (14 HTM, 17 QTM)
> My second try on cube explorer.
> It's not bad though.


Invert this:
R U' R U R' D R D' R F2 U F2 U' R2

F2 U F2 leaves the E slice unchanged, so we can do some slicey insertions:
R U' R U R' D R D' R @ F2 U F2 # U' R2
@ = Uw U'
# = Uw' U
R U' R U R' D R D' R Uw U' F2 U F2 Uw' R2

Get rid of the wide moves:
R U' R U R' D R D' R D U' R2 U R2 D' R2

Oh my, doesn't this alg look familiar?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 13, 2020)

Most faster V perms are based off the same general alg (being that one). For example, both RUD and the RUFy one.


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 14, 2020)

Bumping an alg I found two years ago. (I never bothered drilling most of the algs there because learning algs is _hard_. Sometimes I look through the list again and find something to try.)

This OLL parity case:






This alg:
r U R' U2 R U r' U2 r2 U' r U2 r' U2 r U r2 U2 r' U2 r'

All Rw and U moves, except for an R' U2 R trigger near the start. A bit slower than the standard OLL parity algs, but significantly faster than (standard OLL parity) + T OCLL.


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 14, 2020)

in this case I tried to do L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U' , and the yellow face and the bottom and green face in the front, u didn't learn the algorithm so I dont know if its already discovered or I discovered it


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 14, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> View attachment 13429in this case I tried to do L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U' , and the yellow face and the bottom and green face in the front, u didn't learn the algorithm so I dont know if its already discovered or I discovered it



Well this is just a T perm but on the bottom, but it's still is nice.


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 14, 2020)

Do you mean its already discovered?


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 14, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> View attachment 13429in this case I tried to do L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U' , and the yellow face and the bottom and green face in the front, u didn't learn the algorithm so I dont know if its already discovered or I discovered it


It's a T Perm. Don't use this alg as it requires a rotation and is not speed optimal. The standard alg is very good:
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' with headlightls on left.
or lefty:
L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F with headlights on right.



Lilas ma said:


> Do you mean its already discovered?


No.


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 14, 2020)

But why your algorithm didn't work with me?


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 14, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> But why your algorithm didn't work with me?


Hold it on top, not bottom.


----------



## Username: Username: (Sep 14, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> But why your algorithm didn't work with me?


It works.


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 14, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> It works.


He probably held it on bottom.


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 14, 2020)

A ahhhhhh it worked now ,thanks


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 14, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> A ahhhhhh it worked now ,thanks


You are left hand dominant?


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 14, 2020)

I am left handed


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 14, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> I am left handed


ok


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 14, 2020)

A variation of this actually _is_ well known (R2 u R2 u' R2 F2 u' F2 u F2; sometimes useful for FMC), but it's still amazing that you managed to find an alg by yourself!


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 14, 2020)

U F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U B2 D' R2
y U' R2 U R2 D' F2 U' L2 D F2

_These are not cool._


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 14, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> A variation of this actually _is_ well known (R2 u R2 u' R2 F2 u' F2 u F2; sometimes useful for FMC), but it's still amazing that you managed to find an alg by yourself!


Thanks


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2020)

Some _very_ late night messing with F2L pairs, no idea why.. found these masterpieces of dread.


```
E-Perm, vertically on U
(RUR'U') (U'L'U'L) (LU'L') (L'U2L) (URU'R') (U'LUL') U2 (L'U'L'U'L'ULUL)

A-perm, Clockwise UF->UB->UR->UF, also on U
(RUR'U') (U'L'U'L) (LU'L') (L'U'RU'R'L) (U'LUL'U) (LUL') (R'U'RU'R'U2R) (RUR'URU2R') U'
```

E-perm A-perm


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 18, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Some _very_ late night messing with F2L pairs, no idea why.. found these masterpieces of dread.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


_Amazing...
jk
But great work._


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2020)

Some more late-ish night missing with F2L pairs, I think I might keep this up until I have a full set of these now because it's fun, although entirely pointless.


```
G Perm, 30 moves
R U R' U2' L' U' L U R U' L U2 R' U L2 U2 L2 U R U2 L' U R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U

V perm, 32 moves
R U R' U2' L' U' L U R U' L' U L U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U'

Y Perm, 41 moves
R U R' U2 L' U' L2 U' L2' U2 L U2 R U2 R' L U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U' L2' U' L U' L' U2 L U'
```

G-Perm V-Perm Y-Perm


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 18, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> ok


i am also left handed.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 18, 2020)

here is the entire 1LLL pdf https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-kf9bSQwUEMFOkyuCuLZj9XNQLzkuk_L/view (3916 algs)


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 19, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> i am also left handed.


You can be left handed and righty domininant in cubing,
im ambidextrous but mostly left handed and am still righty domininant.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> You can be left handed and righty domininant in cubing,
> im ambidextrous but mostly left handed and am still righty domininant.



You can be a Lefty yet Right dominant in anything, I myself am a Lefty but through powers not my own (I'm heavily Dyspraxic) I was taught to write with my Right hand and I do so to this day despite doing almost everything else with my Left.

When it comes to solving I'm predominantly a right handed solver purely through the virtue that most of the algorithms I've learnt are written with Right handed fingertricks in mind.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 19, 2020)

Gnome said:


> You can be a Lefty yet Right dominant in anything, I myself am a Lefty but through powers not my own (I'm heavily Dyspraxic) I was taught to write with my Right hand and I do so to this day despite doing almost everything else with my Left.
> 
> When it comes to solving I'm predominantly a right handed solver purely through the virtue that most of the algorithms I've learnt are written with Right handed fingertricks in mind.


im left handed and i turn most my turns with my right hand.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 20, 2020)

I finally learned the v perm

(R' U R' U') (R D' R' D) R' (U D') R2 U' R2 D R2

Hold where block is on FL.

I can do this regripless.

4 PLLs Left.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 25, 2020)

R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U F' D2 L' D2 L' F' L2 B D

if u get this case

to make x cross or make 2x2, do this alg

x' y
D' R U R' F R' F' R D









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 25, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> im left handed and i turn most my turns with my right hand.


I am lefthanded but I dont know how to turn with my left hand

edit why ur confused?


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 25, 2020)

This ZBLL parity case:






Instead of:
(R U R' U R U2 R') (PLL parity)

Cancel all of the moves that can cancel:
R U R' U R' r2 U2 r2 R u2 2R2 u2

And of course, you could use this to build other parity 2GLL algs, like:
R U R' U R' r2 U2 r2 R u2 R r2 U' R U' R' U2 R u2 (2-twist + adj swap)


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 26, 2020)

I think I did discover another alg but still not sure here it is on the white side on the top and green side on the front 


Spoiler






The alg is R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 U F2 U'


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 26, 2020)

I think your alg is new, but is just an algorithm for the Ja perm except you are doing the Ja perm at the D layer instead of the U layer.

Overall I think the alg is new.


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 26, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> I think your alg is new, but is just an algorithm for the Ja perm except you are doing the Ja perm at the D layer instead of the U layer.
> 
> Overall I think the alg is new.


Omg I have to be in the Guinness world records I discovered new T PERMs and JA PERMs


----------



## Username: Username: (Sep 26, 2020)

Just a PSA, for this kinda of thing, please just post in megathreads, for this, specifically the "A Collection of Algorithms" thread.


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 26, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Just a PSA, for this kinda of thing, please just post in megathreads, for this, specifically the "A Collection of Algorithms" thread.


Hmm why ?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 26, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> Hmm why ?


Because making a new thread for every question you have are alg you make clutters the forums more than using an existing thread.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 26, 2020)

Those threads exist for a reason. I wouldn’t recommend learning that as your main alg though (there are better J and T perms out there that are 100% better than yours).


----------



## Lilas ma (Sep 26, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Because making a new thread for every question you have are alg you make clutters the forums more than using an existing thread.


Alright sorry I won't do it again


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 27, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U F' D2 L' D2 L' F' L2 B D
> 
> if u get this case
> 
> ...



or, you can also do this when doing F2L pair


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 29, 2020)

L D F2 D' L' D R U2 R' D' L' U' L - Some random Sune ZBLL


----------



## Graaaby (Oct 5, 2020)

I found a good Y perm (for me)
R' F R F' U' F' U F U' R U R' U' F R F'
on my own it has 3 or so regrips but any other ones i found on the web were trash (for me)


----------



## qwr (Oct 5, 2020)

Graaaby said:


> 3 or so regrips


trash alg detected


it doesn't even work https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=R-_F_R_F-_U-_F-_U_F_U-_R_U_R-_U-_F_R_F-&type=alg


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Oct 5, 2020)

It's bad, but whatever.
Next time, use a megathread.


----------



## mukerflap (Oct 5, 2020)

its objectively worse for you, you just dont know proper finger tricks


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 5, 2020)

Graaaby said:


> R' F R F' U' F' U F U' R U R' U' F R F' on my own it has 3 or so regrips but any other ones i found on the web were trash (for me)


How exactly is this better than the standard alg? The regular alg is just 2 of the best OLLs. Also, the end of your alg doesn't work, it should be R' F R not F R F'. This alg is just high key bad.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 5, 2020)

Either use F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' or F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'. They both have no regrips. Also, as said before, use a mega thread next time (a collection of algs works).


----------



## mrdouble (Oct 5, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Either use F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' or F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'. They both have no regrips. Also, as said before, use a mega thread next time (a collection of algs works).


Second alg is my favourite these both still have regrips though. Unless you want to hold the cube in a super inefficient way and do it super slow, faster with 2 regrips. Btw i have 9.4 second PB


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Oct 5, 2020)

mrdouble said:


> Second alg is my favourite these both still have regrips though. Unless you want to hold the cube in a super inefficient way and do it super slow, faster with 2 regrips. Btw i have 9.4 second PB


No. They're both regripless.
Another good regripless one is f' U f R' U' R' U R2 U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 5, 2020)

That's not as fast as the others. But yeah, they're both regripless although have a thumb shift, but are definitely the fastest.


----------



## mrdouble (Oct 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> No. They're both regripless.
> Another good regripless one is f' U f R' U' R' U R2 U R' U' R' F R F'


I'm pretty sure that the only way that those algs can be regripless is by starting with an awkward regrip after finishing F2L so that you can do the first F move with your thumb but either way in my previus response I said that It was possible to do the algs regripless but not the fastest way or the most effective in a real solve starting with the standard hand position.


----------



## sqAree (Oct 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> No. They're both regripless.
> Another good regripless one is f' U f R' U' R' U R2 U R' U' R' F R F'


The inverse of that one is actually a good AUF trick and way easier to do regripless than this one.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Oct 5, 2020)

sqAree said:


> The inverse of that one is actually a good AUF trick and way easier to do regripless than this one.


The non-inverse is good too. Watch Brian Sun's video on Back Hedge.


----------



## sqAree (Oct 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> The non-inverse is good too. Watch Brian Sun's video on Back Hedge.


Yeah the back hedge is not the problem, I think I just prefer hedge over sledge which explains my preference.
As both do a different AUF I suppose using both would be the best.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Oct 5, 2020)

sqAree said:


> Yeah the back hedge is not the problem, I think I just prefer hedge over sledge which explains my preference.
> As both do a different AUF I suppose using both would be the best.


Oh you prefer hedge. Ok I understand now, that's just an unpopular preference.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 10, 2020)

I found this Ja by hand
R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L
Keep the big solved block on your right
also I found out that any combo of Sune + Niklas is always a J Perm.

Can't post continuously twice so I'll post this alg too

*L'U R U'L U L'U R'U'L U2 R U2 R'*
V perm I found at Jessica Fridrich's website. Don't know why it isn't popular now even though the fingertrick flows nicely for 2H and OH

EDIT: Both these algs are now my main algs for their respective PLLs.


old is gold


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 10, 2020)

The reason why they're not used is that they're both slower than the standard/main alt algs for those cases. Instead, I would recommend the ones from this sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17FBCIInZyqw-fcmIzaQnJ-NqH5JewaoSE050HN0VSwI/edit


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Oct 10, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> I found this Ja by hand
> R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L
> Keep the big solved block on your right
> also I found out that any combo of Sune + Niklas is always a J Perm.


I have a feeling that you're going to like this post, and maybe (but less so) this post. I guess while I'm at it, this post. User coldsun0630 has some posts in that thread that are pretty good too.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 11, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> The reason why they're not used is that they're both slower than the standard/main alt algs for those cases. Instead, I would recommend the ones from this sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17FBCIInZyqw-fcmIzaQnJ-NqH5JewaoSE050HN0VSwI/edit


It's not my fault that I love RUL and RUD more than RUF.(That doesn't mean that I don't like T perm tho)
CLARIFICATION:I found the Ja by hand and the V on Jessica Fridrich's website.


Christopher Mowla said:


> I have a feeling that you're going to like this post, and maybe (but less so) this post. I guess while I'm at it, this post. User coldsun0630 has some posts in that thread that are pretty good too.


Ok I forgot about shifts and conjugates. If you ignore these, there are only 2 cases of which one is the alg I posted above and the other one is its mirror. Btw I found an easier decomposition for one of those J perms you mentioned.
L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R'


Spoiler



Add corner comm [L', U R U']
Add Sune-R U R' U R U2 R'
combine these:
L' U R U' L U' R' R U R' U R U2 R'
Cancel moves in between to achieve the final algorithm


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 11, 2020)

It's not your fault that you like them, just they simply aren't as fast. You can use them if you want to though.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 11, 2020)

I just learned this sune COLL.

R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2

I found this on the cyotheking website. I use it and its mirror for antisune to make my CLL count go up to 18.


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 11, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> I just learned this sune COLL.
> 
> R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2
> 
> I found this on the cyotheking website. I use it and its mirror for antisune to make my CLL count go up to 18.


thats not what this thread is for i think


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Oct 11, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> thats not what this thread is for i think


That's correct. The idea is to post *new* algorithms. Whether they are fast, slow (but if they are, you most likely will be told that they are!), optimal, long, etc. doesn't matter. And if it happens that an alg that someone finds by hand (or with Cube Explorer) already exists and posts it here, *at least it wasn't intentional* -- as in the worst case scenario is saying "I found this algorithm from this source. Here it is." (Which is what just happened above).

But you did nothing wrong, LukasCubes because you didn't know. Please keep posting (but obviously not like this in this thread). We mean no disrespect or have a lack of appreciation for your effort to share with others!


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 12, 2020)

Christopher Mowla said:


> That's correct. The idea is to post *new* algorithms. Whether they are fast, slow (but if they are, you most likely will be told that they are!), optimal, long, etc. doesn't matter. And if it happens that an alg that someone finds by hand (or with Cube Explorer) already exists and posts it here, *at least it wasn't intentional* -- as in the worst case scenario is saying "I found this algorithm from this source. Here it is." (Which is what just happened above).
> 
> But you did nothing wrong, LukasCubes because you didn't know. Please keep posting (but obviously not like this in this thread). We mean no disrespect or have a lack of appreciation for your effort to share with others!


ok so i got this one by hand a pretty long time

F R' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R'

and F R' F' Rw U R U R' U' R U' Rw'

These are 2 algs (not as fast as the normal ones) but these are my main alg.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 30, 2020)

A fun T Perm to mess around it. Don't use it in speedsolves.

U F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 - 10 HTM

EDIT: This is the most move optimal T Perm genned on CE


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Nov 5, 2020)

I know that N perm is S***
but u can do it in any angle, so it is actually fast to solve altough u have to AUF it at the end if u have to do.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2020)

This is a super cool 5-cycle, R S R U' S M U M' S' R' S' R' .


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 5, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> This is a super cool 5-cycle, R S R U' S M U M' S' R' S' R' .


why did ya double post?


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> why did ya double post?


By mistake, I deleted one of the post, D F2 R M D M' D' R' F2 D' .


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 11, 2020)

I am currently working on a Petrus varient where after Petrus EO, you solve the corners while keeping EO then solve L7E at the same time. I got all the ones whete only 3 edges are unsolved. Let me know if I missed any.

Ua Perm: M2 U M U2 M’ U M2
Ub Perm: M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2

RF Ua Perm: z’ M2 U M U2 M’ U M2 z
RF Ub Perm: z’ M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2 z
DR Ua Perm: x z’ M2 U M U2 M’ U M2 z x’
DR Ub Perm: x z’ M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2 z x’
BR Ua Perm: y2 z M2 U M U2 M’ U M2 z’ y2
BR Ub Perm: y2 z M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2 z’ y2

UF-FR-UL Cycle: R M2 U M U2 M’ U M2
UF-UL-FR Cycle: R M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2
UF-DR-UL Cycle: Rw2 U M U2 M’ U Rw2
UF-UL-DR Cycle: Rw2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ Rw2
BR-UB-UL Cycle: R’ M2 U M’ U2 M U M2 R
BR-UL-UB Cycle: R’ M2 U’ M’ U2 M’ U’ M2 R

UF-FR-UB Cycle: y F M2 U M’ U2 M U M2 F’ y’
UF-UB-FR Cycle: y F M2 U’ M’ U2 M U’ M2 F’ y’
UF-BR-UB Cycle: y F’ M2 U M’ U2 M U M2 F y’
UF-UB-BR Cycle: y F’ M2 U M’ U2 M U M2 F y’
UF-DR-UB Cycle: y F2 M2 U M’ U2 M U M2 F2 y’
FU-UB-DR Cycle: y F2 M2 U’ M’ U2 M U’ M2 F2 y’

DR-UR-UL Cycle: U2 S' U2 S
DR-UL-UR Cycle: S' U2 S

Currently Workin on a doc about this





Google Docs: Sign-in


Access Google Docs with a personal Google account or Google Workspace account (for business use).



docs.google.com





pretty much L7E on Petrus (so its only the U and R face edges) but they are oriented and the corners are already solved. If possible you can help me find new algs on all of them. You can work on 3-4-5 edges unsolved as I have not started on the 6 edges unsolved yet. I am currently working on 5.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 11, 2020)

All the algs that I am developing for 5-style are hosted here, https://github.com/abunickabhi/5-style


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 11, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> All the algs that I am developing for 5-style are hosted here, https://github.com/abunickabhi/5-style


ok im not making a blind method but what is it?

Edit: All of the edges are already oriented so there is way less cases. You can go on the document and at the bottom, put some 5-style edge algs but all are on the U and R layers and are oriented if you want.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 11, 2020)

RU L6EP algs already exist here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ScCCPGf_IhphhWzPbsDmyus0hE/edit#gid=670959495
They definitely aren't totally optimised but it'll save you a lot of work. Also, L7EP is a lot of algs, probably in the thousands.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 12, 2020)

Some ELL case:
R U' (R' M') U' R U2 R' U r' R2 U R' = [R U' R' M' U' R : U2]

Has a minor regrip for the U2 unless you can eido it, which I can't, but it's still a bit faster than the MU algs ([M' U' M U' M' : U2] and mirrors) for me. Haven't timed it for big cubes yet, but I'll probably replace the RUF alg (F R U R' U' F' R' U' R' F R F' U R) with this one just to keep the angle consistent.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 12, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Some ELL case:
> R U' (R' M') U' R U2 R' U r' R2 U R' = [R U' R' M' U' R : U2]
> 
> Has a minor regrip for the U2 unless you can eido it, which I can't, but it's still a bit faster than the MU algs ([M' U' M U' M' : U2] and mirrors) for me. Haven't timed it for big cubes yet, but I'll probably replace the RUF alg (F R U R' U' F' R' U' R' F R F' U R) with this one just to keep the angle consistent.


if this is a reply to my post from before, all edges are already oriented


----------



## effperm (Nov 13, 2020)

o: pN 4x4 alg (found this from cuberoot):


```
r U r' U' Rw' F Rw2 U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F' R U R' U' Rw' D' Rw U2 Rw' D Rw
```


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 13, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> if this is a reply to my post from before, all edges are already oriented


It's not, and also learning (oriented) L7E seems like a bad idea. It could have efficiency rivalling F2L+ZBLL (L6C is probably on par with F2L if you gen optimised CLL/EG algs; L7E is probably slightly worse than ZBLL but completely RU 2-gen-able), but it doesn't really have a clear advantage, which means you're treading unexplored territory. Optimised F2L/multislot algs and ZBLL accomplishes the same thing _and_ you don't have to go to the trouble of generating the algs yourself.

Keep in mind that you're _already_ tackling one super-large alg set (1LLL), and you're not even going at it particularly quickly. If you keep diverting your attention by learning other random large alg sets that happen to catch your fancy, you likely won't ever finish _any_ of them.



f96 said:


> o: pN 4x4 alg (found this from cuberoot):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yep, and I already posted this here in May, lol. (And added it to SCDB quite some weeks ago too.)


----------



## RiSha (Nov 13, 2020)

need help on v perm 4 3x3


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 13, 2020)

Best PLL algorithms 2H/OH


2 Handed Name,Main alg,Alt Aa,x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x',R' B' R2 D R' U' R D' R' U R' B R,(U) R F R2 D' R U R' D R U' R F' R' ,(U) x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' x Ab,x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x',R' B' R U' R D R' U R D' R2' B R,(U) R F R' U R' D' R U' R' D R2 F' R',(U) x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2...




docs.google.com




If by need help you mean 'I can't seem to learn it', just sit down and learn it. On this sheet are some good algs; choose one and learn it.


----------



## RiSha (Nov 13, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Best PLL algorithms 2H/OH
> 
> 
> 2 Handed Name,Main alg,Alt Aa,x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x',R' B' R2 D R' U' R D' R' U R' B R,(U) R F R2 D' R U R' D R U' R F' R' ,(U) x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' x Ab,x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x',R' B' R U' R D R' U R D' R2' B R,(U) R F R' U R' D' R U' R' D R2 F' R',(U) x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2...
> ...


ok thx


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 16, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Best PLL algorithms 2H/OH
> 
> 
> 2 Handed Name,Main alg,Alt Aa,x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x',R' B' R2 D R' U' R D' R' U R' B R,(U) R F R2 D' R U R' D R U' R F' R' ,(U) x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' x Ab,x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x',R' B' R U' R D R' U R D' R2' B R,(U) R F R' U R' D' R U' R' D R2 F' R',(U) x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2...
> ...


I think the alt F Perm should be the main alg because it's shorter and is a lot faster than the regular F Perm (at least for me tho(it's my main alg)). The setup to T perm is worth it only if it skips AUF(my opinion, I guess not the best)


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 16, 2020)

Set up to T perm is a lot smoother. There are a few people who prefer the alt, but the first is generally seen as the best. Anyway, it's there for a reason, it's a good alg.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

OLL 17:FR'F'RMURU'R'U'M'
Its the inverse of dot-T. My old alg was: lU'l'fR2BR'UR'U'f' this is a massive improvement Is this already popular? I haven't seen anyone use it.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> OLL 17:FR'F'RMURU'R'U'M'
> Its the inverse of dot-T. My old alg was: lU'l'fR2BR'UR'U'f' this is a massive improvement Is this already popular? I haven't seen anyone use it.


F R' F' R U S' R U' R' S is what I use, I think it's better.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

that looks good. I think both are better than what I was using


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> that looks good. I think both are better than what I was using


Your old alg was 5-gen with really weird ergonomics, so both of these are way, way better.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

ya. I got it off of a sheet that came with my cube so for sure. That sheet also recommended the g perms with wide moves and rotations and a z<RUD> ja perm.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 18, 2020)

Move optimal G Perms that can be used for 3c3e insertions (maybe) :
Ga: B2 R2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D L2 D' R2 B2
Gb: R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 D B2 U' F2 B2 R2
Gc: F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D' L2 D R2 F2
Gd: F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D' L2 U R2 L2 F2
Was doing a casual FMC attempt. got 3c3e on a handscramble, got frustrated, tore and threw my sheet in the bin and looked up CE for these insertions lol. The solve was supposed to be high 40 lol


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 18, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Move optimal G Perms that can be used for 3c3e insertions (maybe) :
> Ga: B2 R2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D L2 D' R2 B2
> Gb: R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 D B2 U' F2 B2 R2
> Gc: F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D' L2 D R2 F2
> ...


The old-school G perms with wide moves are also optimal:
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F = R2 D B' U B' U' B D' R2 F' U F

And there're the antislice G perms too:
F B U2 F' B' L' U R' U2 L U' R

If you only do FMC casually, you really shouldn't be learning algs solely for FMC. You won't remember them when you actually need them. (Or at least, that's my experience.)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 18, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> The old-school G perms with wide moves are also optimal:
> R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F = R2 D B' U B' U' B D' R2 F' U F
> 
> And there're the antislice G perms too:
> ...


That Antislice G perm can be rewritten like this:
y' R L U2 R' L' y L' U R' U2 L U' R. If that y' at the start is eliminated with pre AUF, then the alg is actually a good OH alg



DNF_Cuber said:


> ya. I got it off of a sheet that came with my cube so for sure. That sheet also recommended the g perms with wide moves and rotations and a z<RUD> ja perm.


Was it z D' R U' R2 D R' D' R2 U D z' ?
Asking bc it's just a rotation of the popular <RUL> algorithm which is also awkward to execute.


Also, a ridiculous Y Perm that no one should use lol:
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (H perm) R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 23, 2020)

Was trying to find some alt-angle algs for ZBLL T 2 since I didn't really like my "old" alg (R' U2 R U' R' U F' U F U F' U2 F U2 R) or the top one on Juju's list and I got these two… things.

S D r' U' R U R f' U' f M' D' S'
r U M' B' R U' r' U B U' r U r' U' r'

The second one is "regripless", but has some fabulous overturning. I couldn't get the execution for either of these fast or reliable, but the best singles I had with these were a bit better than with my old alg.

(Ended up settling on R2 U2 R' U R U' R U2 R U L' U R U' L anyway, which was about 0.5 s faster than the other algs I wrote above.)


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 22, 2020)

Weird alg for pure 4-flip ELL:
R2 F2 R2 U2 M' U' M U2 R2 F2 R2

Probably not better than the MU algs though.


----------



## qwr (Jan 10, 2021)

I already posted these on the 2x2 discussion thread, but I'm posting them again because I've played around with them a bit and I think they're better than the traditional wisdom of J/Tperm starting with R' and ending with R2 (I've never found that particularly fast; only works on bar on left without D moves and even then is 15 moves). These algs have no D moves and I've tested them to be fairly fingertrickable (no regrips).

The idea is to mix R2 F2 R2 / R2 B2 R2 anti-CLL alg with the fast diag adj PBL (R2 U' R2 U)2 R2 (can also swap U and U'). Let me know if you can execute these faster than the modified J perm.



bar bottom left
(including alternatives from cube explorer)F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 U R2
R2' U R U' R F2 R' U R F2
R2 U' R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2
F2 R F R' F2 R U' R U R2' (inverse prev)bar bottom backR2 B2 (U' R2' U R2)2bar bottom right(R2 U' R2' U)2 F2 R2
(R2' U' R2 U)2 B2 R2'bar bottom frontR2' F2 (U' R2 U R2')2


----------



## GAN CUBER (Jan 10, 2021)

I might actually learn these


----------



## qwr (Jan 10, 2021)

GAN CUBER said:


> I might actually learn these


All of them except for bar bottom left I'm confident are better than doing D moves then modified J perm. I'm not sure about bar bottom left case.

I looked through the algs generated by cube solver and there's more possibly viable bar bottom left algs:
F2 R F R' F2 R U' R U R2'
my fingertricks are not that advanced to do that many F moves.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> I looked through the algs generated by cube solver and there's more possibly viable bar bottom left algs:
> F2 R F R' F2 R U' R U R2'
> my fingertricks are not that advanced to do that many F moves.


it's quite fast ngl, i found some good fingertricks


----------



## qwr (Jan 11, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> it's quite fast ngl, i found some good fingertricks


which alg of the four in bar bottom left is fastest for you to execute?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 11, 2021)

qwr said:


> which alg of the four in bar bottom left is fastest for you to execute?


F2 R F R' F2 R U' R U R2'


----------



## qwr (Jan 11, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> F2 R F R' F2 R U' R U R2'


yeah same for me although it's slightly harder on my slower 2x2s. I'll add it to the OP

maybe I should look through the cube solver algs to find other ones not based on the (R2 U' R2 U)2 thing

for bottom bar back, maybe promising:
R F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U R' F2
F2 R U' R U R2 F2 R F R'
F2 R U' R' F2 R2 U' R' F R'

I didn't see any that looked immediately promising for the others. I didn't check carefully tho


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 12, 2021)

"2GLL" doesn't mean the algs have to be 2-gen, or even 3-gen.

L' R u R2 u' R2 U R U' L
L' U R' U' R2 u R2 u' M' (x')
L R' u' R2 u R2 U' R' U L'
L U' R U R2 u' R2 u R L'

Bad regrips, but being five moves shorter than the standard RU alg makes up for that. Maybe. Maybe not. Some variants might be good for OH (like z D' R U' R' U2 r U2 r' U' D?) but I can't execute those as fast as RU. Maybe _you_ can, who knows.

Also, I say "standard" above, but I'm the only person who's voted for these four 2GLL cases on SCDB. If you think my algs suck in general (and you know, they probably do, since I can't fingertrick properly), do your part by voting for algs you think are better!

---

Not really related:

For OH, this E perm actually seems good despite the length:
F U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U R F'

If you take out the F moves, this is just solving the last slot's corner and then doing a back Antisune. It's the fastest one I've tried so far. And yes, I know about the one that starts with hedge and ends with some f moves.

The other PLL cases that can be solved with F-2gen-F' are U perms (useless), T perm (bad algs), G perms (haven't tried all bad) and V perm (meh algs).


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 12, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> For OH, this E perm actually seems good despite the length:
> F U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U R F'


That's my main E Perm alg!!


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 12, 2021)

Can we just take a look at the tags this is under?


baconator
chameleon


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> That's my main E Perm alg!!


Interesting. I guess you found it yourself too? (I added it to SCDB only a few days ago. Note that there's a different F-RU-F' E perm that's already there, with more votes than mine.)



CodingCuber said:


> Can we just take a look at the tags this is under?


Yeah, the old posts were all made before the forum supported tagging; the tags were all added later automatically, so there are some real gems there.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 12, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Interesting. I guess you found it yourself too? (I added it to SCDB only a few days ago. Note that there's a different F-RU-F' E perm that's already there, with more votes than mine.)


Cube explorer ftw!!


----------



## weccless (Jan 29, 2021)

So I was looking for a good Ja-Perm alg because the one I was using felt uncomfortable and unsmooth, and found one that goes as 
[x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2] and was thinking about how I could make it more comfortable as it seemed like a good fit but not quite perfect because of all the F moves. So I thought about how much easier it would be if I could make the F moves into D moves and found the perfect algorithm for me: 
[R2 D R D' l D2 r' D r D2]. It turns all the F moves into D moves and ends with the top facing you. I just thought I would share this. here's an example


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 29, 2021)

weccless said:


> So I was looking for a good Ja-Perm alg because the one I was using felt uncomfortable and unsmooth, and found one that goes as
> [x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2] and was thinking about how I could make it more comfortable as it seemed like a good fit but not quite perfect because of all the F moves. So I thought about how much easier it would be if I could make the F moves into D moves and found the perfect algorithm for me:
> [R2 D R D' l D2 r' D r D2]. It turns all the F moves into D moves and ends with the top facing you. I just thought I would share this. here's an example


I feel like you would have to move your thumbs a lot during the execution due to the wide R and wide L moves being separated by only one other move.


----------



## weccless (Jan 30, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I feel like you would have to move your thumbs a lot during the execution due to the wide R and wide L moves being separated by only one other move.


I'll admit it took a bit of getting used to but it's actually pretty easy for me to do now that I've got it, it still isn't into muscle memory but it's pretty smooth once you get the hang of it. The l and r' moves are actually fine if you try them (in my opinion it isn't an issue for me and it beats regripping) and the point is to reduce F moves because of how Ja perms are it's an uncomfortable algorithm with all the F moves. the original [x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2] is a lot clunkier for me and the [R2 D R D' l D2 r' D r D2] can all be done in one fluid motion since it's all R and D moves (the l move is mainly acting as a cube rotation to turn the remaining F moves into D moves and acts as an R in the process, saving time). You should try it for a few minutes and see how you feel about it. In my opinion, it's more fluid and smooth than the other algs I've found for Ja perms. Something I forgot to mention before, specifically doing R2' and the two D2' make it possible without overworking any fingers, like this


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 30, 2021)

weccless said:


> So I was looking for a good Ja-Perm alg because the one I was using felt uncomfortable and unsmooth, and found one that goes as
> [x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2] and was thinking about how I could make it more comfortable as it seemed like a good fit but not quite perfect because of all the F moves.


First off, this alg is the best, fastest and smoothest one for Ja perm. Next, GET COMFORTABLE WITH F MOVES. They're actually not as hard as you think.
If you execute it as l' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 then that gets rid of the R2 and gives you a regripless execution provided you're comfortable with thumb F'.
If you convert the F moves to D moves then you get a mess of an execution and a messier AUF.
If you don't like that, then lefty Jb would work for you.


----------



## weccless (Jan 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> First off, this alg is the best, fastest and smoothest one for Ja perm. Next, GET COMFORTABLE WITH F MOVES. They're actually not as hard as you think.
> If you execute it as l' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 then that gets rid of the R2 and gives you a regripless execution provided you're comfortable with thumb F'.
> If you convert the F moves to D moves then you get a mess of an execution and a messier AUF.
> If you don't like that, then lefty Jb would work for you.


It's not that I'm not comfortable with F moves, they're just slower than D moves, and the algorithm feels clunky and slow. The cube I'm using isn't very good which is probably why I don't really like the normal algorithm but the way I've adapted it to fit my strengths works great for me so I wanted to share it with others who aren't fond of F moves. I would gladly take tips and advice from you all as I've only been cubing for 5 days after a 6-7 year break.


----------



## qwr (Jan 30, 2021)

that reminds me. I should add my 2x2 PBL algs to SCDB.
Too bad it doesn't list when the alg was added or who added it. I should ask Gil Zussman about it


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 30, 2021)

weccless said:


> It's not that I'm not comfortable with F moves, they're just slower than D moves, and the algorithm feels clunky and slow. The cube I'm using isn't very good which is probably why I don't really like the normal algorithm but the way I've adapted it to fit my strengths works great for me so I wanted to share it with others who aren't fond of F moves. I would gladly take tips and advice from you all as I've only been cubing for 5 days after a 6-7 year break.


I agree on all of this but since your alg ends with LL on front, then the AUF will be F/F'/F2.
F and F' AUF can be easy to execute regripless but for F2, there is no safe way to execute it except regrip and doubleflick.
(Ofc you can do an OH style thumb-eido but it's too risky for 2H imo).
If you don't want F moves in your alg then you can use R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L which is the same movecount(in ETM) as your alg and has easier fingertricks.


----------



## weccless (Jan 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I agree on all of this but since your alg ends with LL on front, then the AUF will be F/F'/F2.
> F and F' AUF can be easy to execute regripless but for F2, there is no safe way to execute it except regrip and doubleflick.
> (Ofc you can do an OH style thumb-eido but it's too risky for 2H imo).
> If you don't want F moves in your alg then you can use R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L which is the same movecount(in ETM) as your alg and has easier fingertricks.


I like that alg too. It seems all the Ja perm algs have downsides though (mine lands you LL facing you, the one you just showed has a back to back L and R move, all the others need regrip) so it's really just preference I guess. I was thinking about what to do for F2 at the end of my alg and the solution I came up with was F' with thumb then F' with opposite index finger in succession.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 31, 2021)

weccless said:


> I like that alg too. It seems all the Ja perm algs have downsides though (mine lands you LL facing you, the one you just showed has a back to back L and R move, all the others need regrip)


Doing R r instead of R L gets rid of the L move but LL ends up in the B layer which is awkward.
Doing Lefty Jb doesn't need a regrip.


weccless said:


> I was thinking about what to do for F2 at the end of my alg and the solution I came up with was F' with thumb then F' with opposite index finger in succession.


Risky fingertrick probably with a regrip for index. High chance of +2.


----------



## qwr (Jan 31, 2021)

Do we have the fabled collection of all F2L cases possible yet? If people can make 1LLL then surely all of F2L exists?

edit: there's birdf2l that only has front right slot https://andydude.github.io/birdf2l/app/


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 31, 2021)

weccless said:


> So I was looking for a good Ja-Perm alg because the one I was using felt uncomfortable and unsmooth, and found one that goes as
> [x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2] and was thinking about how I could make it more comfortable as it seemed like a good fit but not quite perfect because of all the F moves. So I thought about how much easier it would be if I could make the F moves into D moves and found the perfect algorithm for me:
> [R2 D R D' l D2 r' D r D2]. It turns all the F moves into D moves and ends with the top facing you. I just thought I would share this. here's an example


That alg is so much worse than xRUF. As has already been mentioned, do it as R' l' . It's also possible to AUF with your right hand when executed properly. Here's a video which shows how:


----------



## qwr (Feb 7, 2021)

ottozing said:


> R2 U' R' U R' x U2 R U' R' U2


alternate execution for bottom bar left, however ends with AUF on back/front


----------



## qwr (Feb 7, 2021)

My first "tutorial video" for learning these algs in an easily digestible format, because that seems to be all the rage these days


----------



## Couber (Feb 9, 2021)

Here it is: PLL ALG With Alternative


----------



## carcass (Feb 20, 2021)

dumb 8 STM Z perm
M2 U M2 U' M' E2 M' E2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 20, 2021)

The dumbest but most optimal(7 STM) Z perm:
M2 u M2 u' S' M2 S


----------



## Wandew (Feb 23, 2021)

Has any one ever used this alg for h perm? Cause i used to. M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U'
I used to think this alg had potential lol


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 23, 2021)

I used to have a version of this with your alg in the last panel


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 23, 2021)

Wandew said:


> I used to think this alg had potential lol


I found something like it and I was so proud that I used it until I realised it took me 10 seconds. 
Now it’s sub-1


DNF_Cuber said:


> View attachment 14969
> I used to have a version of this with your alg in the last panel


Really funny :laughing:
Darn... why is there no laughing emoji?!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 23, 2021)

The best H perms algs are M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 and R2 S2 R2 U R2 S2 R2. i personally use the RUS one


----------



## Wandew (Feb 23, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> The best H perms algs are M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 and R2 S2 R2 U R2 S2 R2. i personally use the RUS one


ik i used to use the one I posted above but I started to use M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 afte.r I learned full pll


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 23, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Darn... why is there no laughing emoji?!


It's a good question. We have , and  for some reason, but not a laughing emoji


----------



## porkyp10 (Feb 24, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> View attachment 14969
> I used to have a version of this with your alg in the last panel


Don't forget the almighty z2 (R U R' U' D)*30


----------



## Spifflet (Feb 24, 2021)

ew

icky

yuck

gross

idonlikeit


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 24, 2021)

Spifflet said:


> gross


If you think that's gross, then look at this one from the Wiki DB:

M2 D S2 D2 S2 D M2


----------



## porkyp10 (Feb 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> If you think that's gross, then look at this one from the Wiki DB:
> 
> M2 D S2 D2 S2 D M2


It just baffles me that at least someone in the world is using this alg.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 24, 2021)

porkyp10 said:


> It just baffles me that at least one person is using this alg.


Lol I don't use it. I use the standard alg


----------



## AlgoCuber (Mar 12, 2021)

Here is my PLL compilation that I made. I put some of the popular ones in, as well as some of my own and ones that I could not find online. Although this is not as thorough as some other compilations, I tried to include the best algorithms I know. Some of these can be used for OH and others are easy to learn. All the algorithms also include a link to an animation of the algorithm. Find the algorithms that work best for you! Read the notes in the documents before trying them. Learning finger tricks is recommended for these algorithms. Reply down below if you have any suggestions for algorithms and I will try to add in the best ones. Thanks!

This is a currently unfinished list, I will update it when I have the time. I will turn off viewing when I am editing.


----------



## guelda (Mar 12, 2021)

Well thanks! As far I can see, there are only 3 PLL cases for the moment, so I'll get back to it when it is more furnished


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 17, 2021)

R' U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U' R
R' U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' R
R U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U R'
R2 U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D' R'
z S' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' S z'
F r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F2
R2 U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U' R
x U R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 U' x'
F R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 F'
F R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' F'
F' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' F
x U R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U x'
I was bored with my online class so I was messing with PLLs. I got these ZBLLs and many more. Can you compare these with your current algs @PapaSmurf @GenTheThief ?

(ik that most of them would be useless lol)




Spoiler: A rule of thumb for PLL conjugations



When you are conjugating PLLs to make ZBLLs, make sure to place your F2L pairs at spots where there would normally be blocks or bars. *DO NOT USE THE E PERM, F PERM OR EPLLs*


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I was bored with my online class so I was messing with PLLs. I got these ZBLLs and many more. Can you compare these with your current algs @PapaSmurf @GenTheThief ?
> 
> (ik that most of them would be useless lol)


>R' U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U' R
>R U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U R'
>F R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 F'
I use RUD algs for these (R2 D' R U2 R' U' D R' U' R2 U R U R2, which is just the COLL cancelling into a U perm). Haven't bothered to learn the recognition for the inverse cases.

>z S' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' S z'
Standard alg (r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F) is way better.

>F r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F2
The F2 at the end seems awful. Unfortunately, afaict all "good" algs for this case are N perm setups, which also means there are no truly good algs. (I use a different N perm setup.)

>x U R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 U' x'
Standard alg (R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2) is the standard COLL alg for this case already.

>F' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' F
Standard alg (R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R') is way shorter.

>x U R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U x'
Standard RUL algs are probably better. Interesting, though. (I've been toying with this RUD alg for this case but it doesn't seem that great.)

>F R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' F'
Standard alg is a J perm setup: R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R U R2 U2 R' = [R U z' : R' U L U' R U2 L' U L U2 L'].


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 17, 2021)

How is a RUL alg better than a J perm?


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> How is a [short alg] better than a [long alg]?


I don't know, you tell me.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 17, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> I don't know, you tell me.


I was talking about x' U R2 F R F' U2 r' U r U x' lol


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I was talking about x' U R2 F R F' U2 r' U r U x' lol


I didn't say my RUD alg was better, if you read carefully.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 17, 2021)

Oops! Post edited.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R' U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F U' R
> R' U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' R
> R U' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U R'
> R2 U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U D' R'
> ...


I'd do
COLL cancel into RUS U perm. ((U') F U2 R' U' R F' R' U2 F U F' U' R also exists.)
COLL cancel into RUS U perm. (Inverse of the alg above also works).
Same priniciple as the last 2.
Same principle as the last 3.
F' r2 U2 R' F' R U2 r' U r' 
F R U R' U' S D' R' F' R D f' R' F R (I should switch to this anyway).
Same principle as first 4.
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2
Same principle as first 4.
I use a bad alg for this case, but try F U' R' U R D R' U R D'U F' R' U R or f R U R2 F R f' R S U' S' R' F' 
R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R'
L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R', inverse or (U) l' U2 L2 F' L' F L' U2 l


----------



## AlgoCuber (Mar 29, 2021)

*Nb*
R' U r' F2 R F' M' U r' F2 R F' r
13 moves STM (May require a starting regrip)

*Ja*
Make sure the bar of 3 is on the front
R' U r' F2 R F' R' F2 R r
10 moves STM (May require a starting regrip)

*Jb*
Make sure the bar of 3 is on the left
r' F R F' r U2 R' U R U2 R'
11 moves STM (No regrips whatsoever)

IMO, my Ja and Nb perms are better than the standard ones but the Jb perm is worse



AlgoCuber said:


> Here is my PLL compilation that I made. I put some of the popular ones in, as well as some of my own and ones that I could not find online. Although this is not as thorough as some other compilations, I tried to include the best algorithms I know. Some of these can be used for OH and others are easy to learn. All the algorithms also include a link to an animation of the algorithm. Find the algorithms that work best for you! Read the notes in the documents before trying them. Learning finger tricks is recommended for these algorithms. Reply down below if you have any suggestions for algorithms and I will try to add in the best ones. Thanks!
> 
> This is a currently unfinished list, I will update it when I have the time. I will turn off viewing when I am editing.


Okay, I am now finished


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 20, 2021)

Adding on to an earlier post I made here:


xyzzy said:


> For OH, this E perm actually seems good despite the length:
> F U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U R F'
> 
> If you take out the F moves, this is just solving the last slot's corner and then doing a back Antisune. It's the fastest one I've tried so far. And yes, I know about the one that starts with hedge and ends with some f moves.
> ...



It's probably common knowledge to people who've tried genning ZBLL algs that half of the diag ZBLLs can be solved with F-RU-F', with the only exceptions being those with pieces permuted like the N perms or Y perm. Most of these F-RU-F' diag ZBLL algs are awful (long and/or has overturning), but there are a few that aren't. Here are the F-RU-F' diag ZBLLs that I use (or used to use):

F U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U R F' (E perm from the quoted post above; OH only)
F R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U R' F' and inverse (ZBLL S/AS; OH only)
F R U R' U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' and inverse (ZBLL S/AS)
F U' R2 U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' F' and inverse (ZBLL T)
F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' (ZBLL U)
F sexy3 F' and inverse (ZBLL H; F sexy3' F' solves same case but may be better depending on grip)
F R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F' and inverse (ZBLL pi; OH only)
F U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R' F' (ZBLL pi)

It's fairly easy to convert F-RU-F' algs to Fw-RU-Fw' algs too (replace F/F' with Fw/Fw' and swap U/U' with R/R'), but I don't like Fw moves so I don't know or care if any of the Fw versions are better (by having less regrips/overturning etc.).

Some adj ZBLLs can also be solved like that, but the proportion is smaller (5/12 = 42%). I haven't learnt the full set of adj ZBLLs, so obviously I can't give a full compilation of "good" F-RU-F' algs, but here are some examples:

F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' and inverse (ZBLL T/U)
F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' and inverse (ZBLL T/L)
F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' and inverse (ZBLL pi/H)

One interesting feature of the F-RU-F' ZBLL algs is that they _always_ preserve the UF edge. This is because the F move flips it while moving it to RF, so it has to be flipped back, and the only way it can be flipped back is if after all the ⟨R,U⟩ moves it gets sent to RF; then after the F' move it's back where it started. This makes AUF prediction much easier to memorise. (This is not true of the F-RU-F' 1LLL algs in general, e.g. F R U R' U' F'.)

There are also some F-RUS-F' ZBLL algs that are worth using, such as F R2 U' R2 U R2 U S R2 f' = F R2 U' R2 U R2 U (S R2 S') F'. Since S R2 S' / S' U2 S preserve edge orientation, some of these algs also preserve the UF edge, but this is no longer guaranteed (because nobody said you had to use S moves only as part of S R2 S' or S' U2 S). Conversely, short F-RUS-F' ZBLL algs that preserve the UF edge are likely to use S moves only within S R2 S' or S' U2 S.

(edit: fixed a calculation error that led to the mistaken statement that most diag ZBLLs can be solved with F-RU-F', which was very incorrect. we regret the mistake etc.)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 20, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> *Nb*
> R' U r' F2 R F' M' U r' F2 R F' r
> 13 moves STM (May require a starting regrip)
> 
> ...


That Jb is used as an adjacent swap alg in 2x2 and its bad for 3x3. However, a variation of this alg, L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' is used by some people for OH, the Ja is a variation of R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r but it's ok and the Nb is a variation of (R' U L' U2 R U' L)2 which I used to use. The M' isn't worth it though. You can write it as r R'. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## Fyplus (Apr 22, 2021)

Using a stochastic program, I've just discovered an algorithm for OLL 29:


R'U'F'UL'FRF'LF

The algorithm contains only 10 moves, shorter than any existing one that I've known.
However, I found it not very practical to use, very against human-nature, I mean..

On https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL, I see there it is documented: "Optimal moves: 10HTM", so I'm pretty sure someone else have found it before.

So I'm just wondering, is it very common that some short but unpractical algorithms exist?


----------



## rokicki (Apr 22, 2021)

Just running a new version of twsearch and found what I think is a new adjacent double-parity algorithm for the 4x4x4; it's only 17QTM.

2F 2F 2L' 2F' U R U D L' 2U' L U' D' R' U' 2F' 2L

I make no claim this is particularly useful for speedsolving, but the algorithm itself is kind of cute.

For completeness, here are all optimal 17-move slice quarter-move solutions to this position:


```
2F 2F 2L' 2F' U R U D L' 2U' L U' D' R' U' 2F' 2L
 2F 2L' U' B' U' D' F 2U' F' U D B U 2L' 2F' 2L 2L
 2B 2B 2R 2B U R U D L' 2D L U' D' R' U' 2B 2R'
 2B' 2R U' B' U' D' F 2D F' U D B U 2R 2B 2R 2R
```

and here are all optimal 16-move slice half-move solutions to this position:


```
2F 2L' U' B' U' D' F 2U' F' U D B U 2L' 2F' 2L2
 2F2 2L 2F' U2 L2 U' R' L' 2D' R L U L2 U2 2F' 2L'
 2F2 2L' 2F' U R U D L' 2U' L U' D' R' U' 2F' 2L
 2F' 2L' U2 F2 U B F 2D' B' F' U' F2 U2 2L' 2F 2L2
 2B 2R U2 F2 U B F 2U B' F' U' F2 U2 2R 2B' 2R2
 2B2 2R 2B U R U D L' 2D L U' D' R' U' 2B 2R'
 2B2 2R' 2B U2 L2 U' R' L' 2U R L U L2 U2 2B 2R
 2B' 2R U' B' U' D' F 2D F' U D B U 2R 2B 2R2
 2L 2F U2 L2 U R' L' 2D R L U' L2 U2 2F 2L' 2F2
 2L2 2F' 2L U2 F2 U' B F 2D B' F' U F2 U2 2L 2F
 2R2 2B 2R' U2 F2 U' B F 2U' B' F' U F2 U2 2R' 2B'
 2R' 2B' U2 L2 U R' L' 2U' R L U' L2 U2 2B' 2R 2B2
```


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 22, 2021)

rokicki said:


> 2F 2F 2L' 2F' U R U D L' 2U' L U' D' R' U' 2F' 2L
> 
> I make no claim this is particularly useful for speedsolving, but the algorithm itself is kind of cute.


Looks like this can be written as a commutator and a conjugate:
[2F2, 2L'] [2L' 2F U R U D L' : 2U']

In fact, it looks like all the optimal STM/SQTM solutions follow some variation of this pattern.


----------



## rokicki (Apr 23, 2021)

Here's some optimal-in-a-blended-metric ones for checkerboard-in-opposite-dedges.
Only 13 QTM.

2L' 2F 2L' U2 s' 2L' s U2 2L' 2F' 2L'


```
2L' 2F 2L' U2 s' 2L' s U2 2L' 2F' 2L'
2L' 2F' 2L' U2 s 2L' s' U2 2L' 2F 2L'
2L' 2B 2L' U2 s 2L' s' U2 2L' 2B' 2L'
2L' 2B' 2L' U2 s' 2L' s U2 2L' 2B 2L'
2R' 2F 2R' U2 s' 2R' s U2 2R' 2F' 2R'
2R' 2F' 2R' U2 s 2R' s' U2 2R' 2F 2R'
2R' 2B 2R' U2 s 2R' s' U2 2R' 2B' 2R'
2R' 2B' 2R' U2 s' 2R' s U2 2R' 2B 2R'
```


----------



## Fyplus (Apr 25, 2021)

OLL/PLL algorithm discovered using Bidirectional BFS.
These algorithm are "optimal moves"(QTM). They consist of RR'LL'UU'DD'FF'BB' only, and all ending with R/R'.
Most of these need human processing (inserting some xyz moves for example) to be practical to use.




Spoiler: Algs



OLL 1:
F'U'LF'L'FFUFR'F'R
BUL'BLBBU'B'RBR'

OLL 2:
F'U'FRBULU'L'UB'R'
F'U'FRBUL'BLBBR'
FR'F'RURRB'R'BU'R'
B'RBR'U'RRFRF'UR
BUB'R'F'U'L'ULU'FR
BUB'R'F'U'LF'L'FFR
RBR'ULU'L'RUB'U'R'
R'U'F'UL'RU'LUR'FR
BUB'UR'F'L'U'LU'FR
R'F'RU'L'ULR'U'FUR
F'U'FU'RBLUL'UB'R'
RUBU'LR'UL'U'RB'R'
BLU'FU'F'L'B'UR'UR
BLU'FUF'U'L'B'R'UR
R'U'BFFLFL'B'UFR
BLLF'L'FU'L'B'R'UR
LFUF'U'L'RUBU'B'R'
RBUF'LU'L'UB'FU'R'
RBUF'L'BLBBFU'R'
RUBF'U'LUL'FU'B'R'
R'U'BF'UL'U'LB'UFR
F'LLBLB'ULFRU'R'
R'F'U'BL'ULU'B'FUR
R'F'U'BLF'L'B'FFUR
L'B'U'BULR'U'F'UFR
RUBBF'L'B'LFU'B'R'
F'L'UB'UBLFU'RU'R'
F'L'UB'U'BULFRU'R'

OLL 3:
R'UFR'F'R'DL'B'LD'R'
BLUL'U'B'R'U'F'UFR
B'U'R'URBRBUB'U'R'
F'U'L'UFR'F'LU'FUR
F'U'L'ULFR'F'U'FUR
FURU'BR'F'RUB'U'R'
FURU'R'F'RBUB'U'R'
BULU'L'B'R'F'U'FUR
R'D'LF'L'DRUFR'F'R
R'D'LF'L'DR'B'R'BUR'
RB'R'BURDL'B'LD'R'

OLL 4:
RU'B'RBRD'LFL'DR
F'L'U'LUFRUBU'B'R'
B'U'R'URBR'F'U'FUR
B'U'R'UF'RBR'U'FUR
F'U'L'ULFRBUB'U'R'
FURU'R'F'R'F'U'FUR
BULU'B'RBL'UB'U'R'
BULU'L'B'RBUB'U'R'
R'FRF'U'R'D'LFL'DR
RDL'BLD'RFRF'U'R
RDL'BLD'R'U'B'RBR'

OLL 5:
R'FFLFL'FR

OLL 6:
RBBL'B'LB'R'

OLL 7:
RBL'BLBBR'

OLL 8:
R'F'LF'L'FFR

OLL 9:
B'U'BRB'R'URBR'
R'F'UL'U'LU'FUR

OLL 10:
FUF'R'FRU'R'F'R
RBU'LUL'UB'U'R'

OLL 11:
B'R'U'RUBR'F'U'FUR
RD'BRULU'L'R'B'DR'
F'L'U'LUFRBUB'U'R'
BLUL'B'RDL'B'LD'R'
BLUL'UB'RRFRF'R
RRDL'B'LD'R'BUB'R'
F'UUFURBLUL'B'R'
R'F'UFRRDL'B'LD'R'
RU'LBUFU'B'F'L'UR'
RBL'BL'DLD'LBBR'
RBUB'U'BL'BLBBR'

OLL 12:
FRUR'U'F'RBUB'U'R'
R'DF'R'U'L'ULRFD'R
F'L'U'LFR'D'LFL'DR
F'L'U'LU'FRRB'R'BR'
RRD'LFL'DRF'U'FR
BLUL'U'B'R'F'U'FUR
R'F'U'FUF'LF'L'FFR
R'F'LF'LD'L'DL'FFR
R'UL'F'U'B'UBFLU'R
BUUB'U'R'F'L'U'LFR
RBU'B'RRD'LFL'DR

OLL 13:
FR'F'U'FRF'R'UR

OLL 14:
B'RBUB'R'BRU'R'

OLL 15:
BLB'R'BUL'U'B'R
R'F'L'RU'LUR'FR

OLL 16:
F'L'FRF'U'LUFR'
RBLR'UL'U'RB'R'

OLL 17:
FR'F'RUURU'BU'B'R'
RU'B'RBLRD'FDL'R
R'UFR'F'L'R'DB'D'LR'
B'RBR'UUR'UF'UFR
R'U'F'LUF'U'L'UFFR
LU'F'LFLRD'BDLR'
RUBL'U'BULU'BBR'
L'UBL'B'L'R'DF'D'L'R
F'U'L'ULU'FUFR'F'R
BULU'L'UB'U'B'RBR'
LF'L'FULR'DF'D'L'R
R'FRF'U'LR'D'FDL'R
RB'R'BUL'RDB'D'LR'
L'BLB'U'L'RD'BDLR'

OLL 18:
F'U'FRBLUL'UB'U'R'
FR'F'RURU'BUB'U'R'
B'RBR'U'R'UF'U'FUR
BUB'R'F'L'U'LU'FUR
F'L'U'LU'FUUFR'F'R
BLUL'UB'UUB'RBR'
F'U'L'UB'UBLFRU'R'
BULU'FU'F'L'B'R'UR
F'UUFRBLUL'UB'R'
BLU'FU'F'L'B'R'UUR
F'L'UB'UBLFRUUR'
BUUB'R'F'L'U'LU'FR

OLL 19:
RBBUL'U'B'ULB'U'R'
R'FFU'LUFU'L'FUR
LR'D'F'DL'RUFR'F'R
LR'D'F'DL'R'B'R'BUR'
L'RDBD'LRFRF'U'R
L'RDBD'LR'U'B'RBR'

OLL 20:
L'U'BULB'U'B'RUBU'R'
LUF'U'L'FUFR'U'F'UR
LR'U'F'UFUFUF'U'L'R
RUBF'ULUL'U'B'FU'R'
RUBF'ULU'L'U'B'FU'R'
L'RU'B'UBUBUB'U'LR'
LR'UFU'F'U'F'U'FUL'R
R'U'BF'U'L'ULUB'FUR
R'U'BF'U'L'U'LUB'FUR
L'RUBU'B'U'B'U'BULR'

OLL 21:
L'U'LU'L'U'RU'LUR'
LUL'ULUR'UL'U'R

OLL 22:
L'URU'LU'R'U'RU'R'
LU'R'UL'URUR'UR

OLL 23:
B'URU'R'U'BRUUR'
FU'R'URUF'R'UUR
FUUF'R'UFUF'U'R
B'UUBRU'B'U'BUR'

OLL 24:
FRB'R'F'RBR'
B'R'FRBR'F'R
BLB'RBL'B'R'
F'L'FR'F'LFR

OLL 25:
B'R'F'RBR'FR
F'LFR'F'L'FR
BL'B'RBLB'R'
FRBR'F'RB'R'

OLL 26:
L'URU'LUR'

OLL 27:
LU'R'UL'U'R

OLL 28:
B'RBLR'U'R'UL'R
FR'F'L'RURU'LR'
F'LFL'RU'L'ULR'
BLUL'B'R'F'U'FR
F'L'U'LFRBUB'R'
BL'B'LR'ULU'L'R
BUB'R'F'L'U'LFR
F'U'FRBLUL'B'R'
LDFD'L'RFU'F'R'
L'DB'D'LR'BUB'R
LD'FDL'RF'U'FR'
L'D'B'DLR'B'UBR
LFR'F'L'RURU'R'
B'FDRD'BF'RU'R'
B'FD'RDBF'R'U'R
B'FDR'D'BF'RUR'
B'FD'R'DBF'R'UR
L'B'RBLR'U'R'UR

OLL 29:
B'U'R'UF'RBR'FR

OLL 30:
FURU'BR'F'RB'R'

OLL 31:
R'U'FURU'R'F'R
LR'UFU'F'L'U'R

OLL 32:
RUB'U'R'URBR'
L'RU'B'UBLUR'

OLL 33:
F'U'FUFR'F'R
BUB'U'B'RBR'

OLL 34:
FUF'U'R'F'LFL'R
BUB'U'L'B'RBLR'
F'U'FULFR'F'L'R
B'U'BURBL'B'LR'

OLL 35:
RUURRFRF'RUUR'
R'UURRB'R'BR'UUR
RUB'RBRRURUUR'
RUB'RD'RDRRBU'R'
R'U'FR'F'RRU'R'UUR
R'U'FR'DR'D'RRF'UR
FUUF'U'R'FRU'R'F'R
B'UUBURB'R'URBR'

OLL 36:
R'B'RFR'F'U'R'UBR
R'F'UFU'F'L'U'LFR
L'B'UBLR'FU'F'UR
R'F'U'FFURU'R'F'R
BUB'R'UF'L'U'LFR

OLL 37:
FR'F'RURU'R'
B'RBR'U'R'UR

OLL 38:
RFR'B'RBURU'F'R'
RBUBBU'R'URBR'
LFU'F'L'RB'UBU'R'
RBU'B'UBLUL'B'R'
F'U'FRU'BLUL'B'R'

OLL 39:
RB'R'U'RUBU'R'
RU'L'B'U'BULR'
LU'R'F'U'FUL'R

OLL 40:
R'FRUR'U'F'UR
R'ULFUF'U'L'R
L'URBUB'U'LR'

OLL 41:
LRRD'F'DFRF'L'R
LLRD'B'DBLB'LR'
L'B'RDLBL'D'BLR'
R'F'LDRFR'D'FL'R
LR'F'U'R'F'RFUL'R
L'RB'U'L'B'LBULR'

OLL 42:
L'RRDBD'B'R'BLR'
LLR'DFD'F'L'FL'R
LFR'D'L'F'LDF'L'R
RBL'D'R'B'RDB'LR'
LR'FULFL'F'U'L'R
L'RBURBR'B'U'LR'

OLL 43:
R'U'F'UFR

OLL 44:
RUBU'B'R'

OLL 45:
R'F'U'FUR
RBUB'U'R'

OLL 46:
RBU'LUL'B'R'
RURB'R'BU'R'
R'F'UL'U'LFR
R'U'R'FRF'UR

OLL 47:
R'F'U'FUF'U'FUR

OLL 48:
RBUB'U'BUB'U'R'

OLL 49:
R'U'RRB'R'BU'B'RBR'
RB'RRBUUBUUB'R
RB'RRFRRBRRF'R
B'R'F'RBR'FU'F'UFR
F'LFR'F'LLULU'FR
RF'UUFUUFRRF'R
BUB'UBU'B'R'F'U'FR
BULU'L'UB'R'F'U'FR
LUFU'F'L'R'U'F'UFR
R'FR'F'RRUUB'RBR'
RBUB'U'RRU'F'UFR

OLL 50:
RURRFRF'UFR'F'R
R'FRRB'RRF'RRBR'
R'FRRF'UUF'UUFR'
BL'B'RBLLU'L'UB'R'
FRBR'F'RB'UBU'B'R'
F'U'L'ULU'FRBUB'R'
R'BUUB'UUB'RRBR'
L'U'B'UBLRUBU'B'R'
F'U'FU'F'UFRBUB'R'
R'F'U'FURRUBU'B'R'
RB'RBRRUUFR'F'R

OLL 51:
RUBU'B'UBU'B'R'
R'U'F'UFU'F'UFR

OLL 52:
RUBU'BL'B'LB'R'
RUR'URU'BU'B'R'
R'U'F'UF'LFL'FR
R'U'RU'R'UF'UFR
R'F'U'FU'RUR'UR
R'F'LF'L'FU'FUR
RBUB'UR'U'RU'R'
RBL'BLB'UB'U'R'

OLL 53:
R'FFLFL'F'LFL'FR
RF'U'L'UFRRF'LFR
R'FRF'UURRB'R'BR'
R'FRF'U'FR'F'RRU'R'
R'F'LF'L'FLF'L'FFR

OLL 54:
R'BULU'B'RRBL'B'R'
RBBL'B'LBL'B'LB'R'
RB'R'BUB'RBRRUR
RB'R'BUURRFRF'R
RBL'BLB'L'BLBBR'

OLL 55:
B'R'UF'U'FFRBR'F'R
FRU'BUBBR'F'RBR'

OLL 56:
F'L'U'LUL'FR'F'LFR
BLUL'U'LB'RBL'B'R'
R'F'L'FRRF'U'LUFR'
RBLB'RRBUL'U'B'R

OLL 57:
BLU'L'B'R'F'UFR
BLFU'F'L'B'R'UR
F'L'ULFRBU'B'R'
F'L'B'UBLFRU'R'
LUL'U'L'RBLB'R'
FUF'LR'DF'D'L'R
F'UFLR'D'F'DL'R
BUB'L'RDB'D'LR'
B'UBL'RD'B'DLR'
L'U'LULR'F'L'FR
FU'F'LR'DFD'L'R
F'U'FLR'D'FDL'R
BU'B'L'RDBD'LR'
B'U'BL'RD'BDLR'
L'FU'F'LR'DFD'R
L'F'U'FLR'D'FDR
BF'UB'U'B'FRBR'
BF'U'FUB'FR'F'R
LBUB'L'RDB'D'R'
LB'UBL'RD'B'DR'

PLL 1 (U Permutation : a):
R'F'LR'DFD'L'RFU'R
RRU'R'U'RURURU'R
RU'BL'RD'BDLR'B'R'
RU'RURURU'R'U'RR
R'B'D'URUR'DU'BU'R
LUFU'F'L'R'F'U'FUR
RU'FDU'R'URD'UF'R'
RRU'B'FRRBF'U'RR

PLL 2(U Permutation : b):
RBL'RD'B'DLR'B'UR'
RRURUR'U'R'U'R'UR'
R'UF'LR'DF'D'L'RFR
L'U'B'UBLRBUB'U'R'
R'UR'U'R'U'R'URURR
RFDU'R'U'RD'UF'UR'
R'UB'D'URU'R'DU'BR
RRUB'FRRBF'URR

PLL 3(H Permutation):
BFUUB'F'L'R'UULR
B'F'UUBFLRUUL'R'

PLL 4(Z Permutation):
UBL'B'LRB'L'RB'LBRR
FUFR'F'RU'F'RUBU'B'R'
U'FFR'B'RBF'RB'F'RBR'
U'F'LFL'R'FLR'FL'F'RR
UBBRFR'BF'R'BFR'F'R
B'U'B'RBR'UBR'U'F'UFR
F'L'U'LUFR'F'L'ULU'FR
F'L'U'LUFR'U'FR'F'RUR
B'R'UF'U'FRBR'U'F'UFR
FRU'BUB'R'F'RUBU'B'R'
BLUL'U'B'RBLU'L'UB'R'
BLUL'U'B'RUB'RBR'U'R'

PLL 5(A Permutation : a):
RBURU'L'UR'U'LB'R'
R'B'UR'D'RU'R'DRBR
RBFR'F'RB'R'FRF'R'
R'BFR'BRF'R'B'RB'R
RUBLB'R'BL'B'RU'R'
RDUL'D'LU'L'DLD'R'
R'DUL'DLU'L'D'LD'R
R'D'FL'B'LF'L'BLDR
R'F'LU'R'UL'U'RUFR
RBBU'F'UB'U'FUB'R'
RFRDR'U'RD'R'UF'R'
L'UR'DDRU'R'DDLR
R'D'LDL'U'LD'L'DUR
R'UL'DDLU'L'DDLR
LRDDL'U'LDDL'UR'
R'U'FDF'U'FD'F'UUR
RD'LD'L'U'LDL'DUR'
RU'FD'F'U'FDF'UUR'
R'FFD'BDF'D'B'DF'R
RDLFL'B'LF'L'BD'R'
RRFFR'B'RFFR'BR'
R'U'RF'L'FR'F'LFUR
RF'RF'R'B'RFR'BFR'
RB'DF'D'B'DFD'BBR'
R'B'RBR'F'RB'R'BFR
R'FR'BBRF'R'BBRR
R'F'UBU'F'UB'U'FFR
RUUB'D'BU'B'DBU'R'
R'UUB'DBU'B'D'BU'R

PLL 6(A Permutation : b):
RFU'RDR'URD'R'F'R'
RB'F'RF'R'BRFR'FR'
R'B'F'RBR'FRB'R'BR
R'F'U'R'ULU'RUL'FR
RD'U'LD'L'ULDL'DR'
R'D'U'LDL'ULD'L'DR
RDB'LFL'BLF'L'D'R'
R'U'F'L'FRF'LFR'UR
RBL'URU'LUR'U'B'R'
R'FFUBU'FUB'U'FR
LU'RDDR'URDDL'R'
RU'LDDL'ULDDL'R'
R'DL'DLUL'D'LD'U'R
L'R'DDLUL'DDLU'R
RBBDF'D'BDFD'BR'
R'UB'DBUB'D'BUUR
R'B'R'D'RUR'DRU'BR
RDL'D'LUL'DLD'U'R'
RUB'D'BUB'DBUUR'
RB'RFFR'BRFFRR
RUUFD'F'UFDF'UR'
R'UUFDF'UFD'F'UR
RFR'F'RBR'FRB'F'R'
RBU'F'UBU'FUBBR'
RUR'BLB'RBL'B'U'R'
R'BR'BRFR'B'RB'F'R
R'FD'BDFD'B'DFFR
RRBBRFR'BBRF'R
R'D'L'B'LFL'BLF'DR

PLL 7(E Permutation):
FRBR'F'LRFL'B'LF'L'R'
BLFL'B'LRBR'F'RB'L'R'
F'L'B'LFL'R'F'RBR'FLR
B'R'F'RBL'R'B'LFL'BLR
BFRF'LFR'B'F'RBL'B'R'
B'F'R'BL'B'RBFR'F'LFR

PLL 8(T Permutation):
FRU'R'F'URU'BL'ULB'UR'
B'R'URBU'R'UF'LU'L'FU'R
F'UL'BUB'LU'FUR'F'U'FR
BU'LF'U'FL'UB'U'RBUB'R'
FRU'R'URURRF'RURU'R'
ULFU'F'RUR'FUF'L'RU'R'
UL'U'LR'F'UFL'ULF'U'FR
B'R'URU'R'U'RRBR'U'R'UR
U'L'B'UBR'U'RB'U'BLR'UR
U'LUL'RBU'B'LU'L'BUB'R'
FR'DR'BRDB'D'B'D'RRF'R'
BRBBDLDLD'B'L'BD'BR'
RDBBLBDLD'B'L'BD'BR'
RB'DB'LBDL'D'B'L'BBD'R'
B'RD'RF'R'D'FDFDRRBR
F'R'FFD'L'D'L'DFLF'DF'R
R'FD'FL'F'D'LDFLFFDR
R'D'FFL'F'D'L'DFLF'DF'R
F'U'FUFR'FFUFUF'U'FR
F'R'FFD'LFUL'U'L'F'DF'R
RFUURUFRF'U'R'UF'UR'
RU'FU'RUFR'F'U'R'UUF'R'
B'RD'RFUFU'R'F'DRRBR
BUB'U'B'RBBU'B'U'BUB'R'
BRBBDL'B'U'LULBD'BR'
R'B'UUR'U'B'R'BURU'BU'R
R'UB'UR'U'B'RBURUUBR
FR'DR'B'U'B'URBD'RRF'R'

PLL 9(F Permutation):
BUB'UUL'UR'U'LRUB'RBR'
BLB'RBR'UL'U'LRU'L'UB'R'
B'RBR'UBFU'B'UF'UUR'UR
B'R'UF'U'BFU'F'UB'RBR'FR
R'URU'RRF'U'FURFR'F'RR
RU'FRUFRDF'U'FD'F'R'F'R'
RRB'R'BRUBU'B'RRU'RUR'
R'B'R'B'D'BU'B'DRBURBU'R

PLL 10(V Permutation):
R'B'R'BU'BUBBRBURU'R
RFRF'UF'U'FFR'F'U'R'UR'
RU'RUFRFFUFU'FR'F'R'
RU'RUFD'FDFFRFR'F'R'
RU'RUFD'FL'FLFFDF'R'
RFRF'R'FFD'F'DF'U'R'UR'
RFD'FFL'F'LF'DF'U'R'UR'
R'UR'U'B'R'BBU'B'UB'RBR
R'B'DBBLBL'BD'BURU'R
R'B'R'BRBBDBD'BURU'R
R'UR'U'B'DB'D'BBR'B'RBR
R'UR'U'B'DB'LB'L'BBD'BR

PLL 11(Y Permutation):
RRU'RB'D'RDRFR'F'R'BR
R'B'RFRF'RBUR'U'RURR
RFR'B'R'BRDRD'F'RU'RR
RRURRB'RFDR'D'BRF'R'
RRUR'FDR'D'R'B'RBRF'R'
RRU'RRFR'B'D'RDF'R'BR
R'B'RFRF'R'D'R'DBR'URR
RFR'B'R'BR'F'U'RUR'U'RR
RRURU'R'UFRB'RBRF'R'
RRU'RF'R'URUFU'F'U'FR
LRBUUL'ULUB'L'BUB'R'
R'F'UFL'F'ULUL'UUFLR
RBU'B'U'BURUR'B'RU'RR
L'B'UBR'B'URUR'UUBLR
RRU'R'URU'B'R'FR'F'R'BR
RRUR'BRU'R'U'B'UBUB'R'
L'R'F'UULU'L'U'FLF'U'FR
LFU'F'RFU'R'U'RUUF'L'R'
R'F'UFUF'U'R'U'RFR'URR
RBU'B'LBU'L'U'LUUB'L'R'
R'B'RFD'R'DBRF'RRURR
RFR'B'DRD'F'R'BRRU'RR
R'F'UFR'D'FLFL'FFDRR
RRD'FFLF'L'F'DRF'U'FR
RRDBBL'BLBD'R'BUB'R'
RBU'B'RDB'L'B'LBBD'RR

PLL 12(J Permutation a):
B'RBRRUF'L'ULFU'R
URRFRFFL'ULFU'R
B'D'RFRF'RRDBR'UR
U'R'U'BRB'U'BR'B'UUR
B'URUR'UUBRB'UBR'
B'RFDR'D'BRF'RURR
F'L'U'FR'F'LF'D'F'DF'R
FFL'U'LFFR'DR'D'RR
FFU'F'LF'R'DFD'L'F'R
LU'R'UL'UURU'R'UUR
FDFD'L'FU'F'LF'R'F'R
U'R'UF'L'U'LFFR'F'RR
U'L'UR'UULU'L'UULR
L'UULUL'UURU'LUR'
U'R'UL'UURU'R'UULR
UL'R'UURUR'UULU'R
F'R'UFUF'UURFR'UR
F'L'U'FUF'U'F'LF'R'F'R
UR'UB'URUR'U'BUUR
F'UL'B'U'BLU'FFR'F'R
UR'U'B'U'BRB'UBR'UR
B'RD'RDRF'RBR'UFR
B'RBRD'F'RUR'FDRR
F'U'FR'D'FFLF'L'F'DR
BBDBD'BRRF'UFRR
FFD'L'FU'F'LDF'R'F'R
FR'U'RF'R'UUFU'F'U'R
B'RBRF'RURU'R'UFR
B'RBRF'RUR'FDR'D'R'
UR'UUBRB'UBR'B'UR
U'R'U'RB'U'BR'B'UBUR
B'U'BR'B'UURU'R'U'BR
U'R'UUB'URU'R'U'BU'R

PLL 13(J Permutation b):
FR'F'RRU'BLU'L'B'UR'
FU'R'U'RUUF'R'FU'F'R
FR'B'D'RDF'R'BR'U'RR
BLUB'RBL'BDBD'BR'
URUF'R'FUF'RFUUR'
U'RRB'R'BBLU'L'B'UR'
FDR'B'R'BRRD'F'RU'R'
L'URU'LUUR'URUUR'
B'D'B'DLB'UBL'BRBR'
URU'BLUL'BBRBRR
BBLUL'BBRD'RDRR
BBUBL'BRD'B'DLBR'
ULU'RUUL'ULUUL'R'
URU'LUUR'URUUL'R'
U'LRUUR'U'RUUL'UR'
BU'LFUF'L'UBBRBR'
U'RUFUF'R'FU'F'RU'R'
LUUL'U'LUUR'UL'U'R
U'RU'FU'R'U'RUF'UUR'
BLUB'U'BUBL'BRBR'
BRU'B'U'BUUR'B'RU'R'
BUB'RDBBL'BLBD'R'
FR'F'R'DBR'U'RB'D'RR
FFD'F'DF'RRBU'B'RR
FR'DR'D'R'BR'F'RU'B'R'
FUF'RFUUR'URUF'R'
URUR'FUF'RFU'F'U'R'
URUUFU'R'URUF'UR'
U'RUUF'R'FU'F'RFU'R'
B'RUR'BRUUB'UBUR'
FR'F'R'BR'U'RB'D'RDR
FR'F'R'BR'U'R'URU'B'R'
BBDLB'UBL'D'BRBR'

PLL 14(R Permutation : b):
UR'UF'LFRF'L'FUR'UUR
UR'URULR'D'L'ULDL'UR
B'RBR'UBULUL'B'R'UUR
RRFRUR'U'R'UF'R'FU'F'R'
U'R'U'LD'L'U'LDL'RU'R'U'R
RFUF'RFU'RURU'R'F'RR
F'UUFRBU'B'U'R'U'FR'F'R
U'R'UURU'F'LFR'F'L'FU'R

PLL 15(R Permutation : a):
U'RU'R'U'L'RDLU'L'D'LU'R'
U'RU'BL'B'R'BLB'U'RUUR'
RRB'R'U'RURU'BRB'UBR
URUL'DLUL'D'LR'URUR'
BUUB'R'F'UFURUB'RBR'
R'B'U'BR'B'UR'U'R'URBRR
FR'F'RU'F'U'L'U'LFRUUR'
URUUR'UBL'B'RBLB'UR'

PLL 16(G Permutation : c):
R'FFL'FRF'U'LUFR'FR
FFD'LU'LUL'DFFRU'R'

PLL 17(G Permutation : d):
R'F'RF'U'L'UFR'F'LFFR
BUB'RRD'FU'F'UF'DRR

PLL 18(G Permutation : a):
RBBLB'R'BUL'U'B'RB'R'
BBDL'UL'U'LD'BBR'UR

PLL 19(G Permutation : b):
RBR'BULU'B'RBL'BBR'
F'U'FRRDB'UBU'BD'RR

PLL 20(N Permutation : a):
LU'RUUL'ULR'U'RUUL'UR'
BUBU'B'UL'D'RB'R'DLRB'R'
FRB'F'D'FRF'DBU'RUR'U'R'

PLL 21(N Permutation : b):
L'UR'UULU'L'RUR'UULU'R
F'U'F'UFU'LDR'FRD'L'R'FR
B'R'BFDB'R'BD'F'UR'U'RUR


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 26, 2021)

1LLL / pure OLL I guess:
r U' r' S' r' U r2 S' U r' S r' U' R

(I had this in a Notepad++ tab and I forgot what I was doing with it.)

edit: The mirror r' U r S' r U' r2 S' U' r S r U R' actually seems… good? Definitely faster than doing the normal OLL into a Z perm.


----------



## rokicki (Apr 27, 2021)

Here's a short 4x4x4 middle-layer parity fix that preserves centers.
It's only 8BHTM, 9BQTM, and the way it moves the four edges is
easy to remember.

2U2 2R 2U 2-3L 2U 2-3L' 2U 2R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 30, 2021)

possibly better alternative for F<Y perm>F'?
F2 R U' R' U' R U F U F' R' F U' F


----------



## xyzzy (May 3, 2021)

Some ELL + PLL parity case





2R U 2R' U' 2R' U' 2R U 2R U' 2R' U' 2R' U 2R
(also works if you invert the directions of all the 2R moves, or of all the U moves, or of all the moves, thanks to the layer-swapping automorphisms)

Alternatives(?):
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 M' U M2 U M U2 M' U M' (opp swap into normal ELL)
r2 B2 r2 b2 2R2 b2 M' U M2 U R2 B2 R2 U' M' (lots of left hand regrips)
x' r2 U2 r2 u2 2R2 u2 M' F M2 F R2 U2 R2 F' M' (x) (or a single initial regrip with lots of F moves)
3r U R' U 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 U R U' R' U M (set up to adj swap)


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 9, 2021)

I just accidentally found what I think is a 5 move parity alg(which isn't center-safe and is probably useful for cage) while I was messing around with ACN:
2R U2 2R' U2 2R'

E: I extended this alg and got this(It's probably some parity case):
2R U2 2R' U2 2R' U2 2R' U2 2R


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 9, 2021)

rokicki said:


> (Awesome new algs!)


I added them to this section of the wiki. (There were 4 duplicates, FYI.)

I had to also update this table/section in the wiki too. (Adjacent double parity used to be the number 1 rank -- for the worst case!) And it's interesting that these algs are also 22 OBTM (like my 23,16). When I saw @qwr 's thread, about his 1.5 half turn metric idea, I remembered my move count ranking system (this table)!

Is the adjacent checkerboard next?



rokicki said:


> (Awesome new algs!)


I added them to this section of the wiki.



rokicki said:


> (Awesome new alg!)


I added it to this section of the wiki.


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 11, 2021)

Algs genned by Hagis: https://basilio.dev/cubing/
Potentially good V perms? Here they are:
F' R' F' R U' R U R2 F R U F U' F
R' F R' U R' U' R2 F2 R' F U R' F' R2 F
R' D2 R D R' U R D2 R D R2 D' R U' D' R
R D R2 D' R2 U R D R' D2 R U' R' U D R2
R U R D R2 U' R D' R U R U' R' D R2 D' R

I really like the first one, as it is completely regripless and without overwork if you fingertrick it correctly. The RUD ones flow very nicely as well. However, I'm not so sure about the second one...


----------



## abunickabhi (May 11, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Algs genned by Hagis: https://basilio.dev/cubing/
> Potentially good V perms? Here they are:
> F' R' F' R U' R U R2 F R U F U' F
> R' F R' U R' U' R2 F2 R' F U R' F' R2 F
> ...



I really like F' R' F' R U' R U R2 F R U F U' F, I needed a good V perm from the that angle.


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 11, 2021)

The first one is just the inverse of the standard. The second isn't good. The RUD ones are ok, but I think the standard would be better.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 7, 2021)

This ELL:






old boring MU alg:
M' U' M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M

cool S moves alg:
r (U' D) r' S' r U r S' r' D' r'

you know it's better because it looks shorter
Probably sticking with the MU one because I keep locking up on the D moves.

Edit: The mirror too, of course:
M' U M U' M' U M U M' U2 M
versus
r' (U D') r S' r' U' r' S' r D r

---

edit (2020-06-10)

Z perm:
M2' U M U2 M2' U2 M U' M2'

I do M2 with left pinky-ring, so I can just use left index for the U' at the end. Like with the other M-move Z perms, this one cuts down on finger resets; unlike the other ones, this one purely alternates between M2' and M (no doubled M2s). Might be good for the specific AUF, probably not better than the 13 SQTM algs for other AUFs.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 25, 2021)

F perm with bar on right:
r' F r2 U' r' U' r' F r2 U r' f' r U r' S

(Left-right mirror of the RUFfS alg, translated to use Rw moves.)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 25, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> F perm with bar on right:
> r' F r2 U' r' U' r' F r2 U r' f' r U r' S
> 
> (Left-right mirror of the RUFfS alg, translated to use Rw moves.)


Don't have a cube with me rn but that alg looks so awful. Especially the f' r U r' S bit.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Don't have a cube with me rn but that alg looks so awful. Especially the f' r U r' S bit.


It's not particularly great, although given that it's the mirror of what people consider to be a fast alg, "awful" might be an overstatement.

You can also shift the S move to the front if you prefer.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jun 25, 2021)

That's actualy not too bad. Let's get someone with @zzoomer fingertricks.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 25, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> F perm with bar on right:
> r' F r2 U' r' U' r' F r2 U r' f' r U r' S
> 
> (Left-right mirror of the RUFfS alg, translated to use Rw moves.)


Good alg. In theory, this mirror alg is equally as fast as its original counterpart. For me, it's around 0.2 slower because I don't practice it nearly as much. I do prefer the inverse, however: r U' r' f r U' r2' F' r U r U r2' F' r S'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 27, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> F perm with bar on right:
> r' F r2 U' r' U' r' F r2 U r' f' r U r' S
> 
> (Left-right mirror of the RUFfS alg, translated to use Rw moves.)





Cubing Forever said:


> Don't have a cube with me rn but that alg looks so awful. Especially the f' r U r' S bit.


I change my opinion. This alg is actually good.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 10, 2021)

This disgusting ZBLL/22LL:




R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R U2 R'
(y') R U2 R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R'

These are _also_ N perm setups. First one has overworked left hand near the end but for some reason I still prefer it over the second. Both seem better than the old algs I had for this case.

(Callback to this: )


xyzzy said:


> Unfortunately, afaict all "good" algs for this case are N perm setups, which also means there are no truly good algs. (I use a different N perm setup.)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 10, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R U2 R'


this alg is actually quite simple to remember:
Take out the pair using sledge, insert the edge, then take it out in a different way and then solve the F2L pair


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 11, 2021)

*YOUR NEW PLL ALGS!!! (NUMBER FOUR WILL SURPRISE YOU)*


Aa: r U r' U' r' U' r2 U' r' U' r U r' F
H: M2 U M2 U D M2 D' M2 U D M2 U D M2 U' M2 D' M2 U' L' U' L F U' F' U L F' L' F M2 U M2 U E
Ja: r U' r' U' r U r D r' U' r D' r' U2 R' U' M
Na: R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' 
Ra: R U R' U' L' U' L U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 L' U L U R U R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> *YOUR NEW PLL ALGS!!! (NUMBER FOUR WILL SURPRISE YOU)*
> View attachment 16307
> 
> Aa: r U r' U' r' U' r2 U' r' U' r U r' F
> ...


I hope that this post is a joke. These are some of the worst algs that I’ve ever seen.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I hope that this post is a joke. These are some of the worst algs that I’ve ever seen.



I'm going to see if I can find some more. My goal is to find super inefficient algs for all the PLL's. Of course I'll have to change Na because that's actually useable.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 11, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> I'm going to see if I can find some more. My goal is to find super inefficient algs for all the PLL's. Of course I'll have to change Na because that's actually useable.


https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-worst-algorithm-you-know.77410/ Reminds me of this <<


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 11, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> I'm going to see if I can find some more. My goal is to find super inefficient algs for all the PLL's. Of course I'll have to change Na because that's actually useable.


Just add a bunch of rotations to a normal alg to make every turn a U move and and do more unnecessary things to make the alg terrible
Example for the Aa perm
z' U3 y z U3' z' U3 z' U6 z U3' z U11 z' U3 z' U10 z U1002


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 12, 2021)

If you want a legit bad alg, I found this for the Ab perm: R2 D2 B D2 B' D' B D B' U B D' B' D B D2 B' D2 U' R2
I just tried to find the least efficient commutator and ended up with this.
you can do this for every pll, just do combinations of commutators and make them as inefficient as possible


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 12, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> If you want a legit bad alg, I found this for the Ab perm: R2 D2 B D2 B' D' B D B' U B D' B' D B D2 B' D2 U' R2
> I just tried to find the least efficient commutator and ended up with this.
> you can do this for every pll, just do combinations of commutators and make them as inefficient as possible


Yea but commutators aren't as stupidly bad.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 12, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Yea but commutators aren't as stupidly bad.


they can be, if you either force a bad way to insert the last piece, or just use a bunch of useless setup moves.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 12, 2021)

F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 nice alg for a mediocre case imo


----------



## Waffles (Jul 12, 2021)

R' S2 F2 L' D' L S2 F2 L' D L' D' M2 R'

Ja perm, amazing alg


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 12, 2021)

Waffles said:


> R' f2 L' D' L f2 L' D L' D' M2 R'
> 
> Ja perm, amazing alg


Yes indeed!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 18, 2021)

R' F U2 F' U' R2 F R' U' R F' R' U2 R' U R nice regripless Nb. Thoughts?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R' F U2 F' U' R2 F R' U' R F' R' U2 R' U R nice regripless Nb. Thoughts?


decent


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 19, 2021)

Donovan's Algorithm is complete!!! Only 944HTM/ 990QTM/ 852STM/ 864ETM. A brand new way of doing your PLL skip!

This is the mirrored algorithm of the original because there were some mistakes and it was easier to fix it like this.

This is an informal quest so I'm just adding algs whenever I feel like it. (Not going out of my way to find some)

Super inefficient PLL's 5/22

Edit: The link is to long to post on my profile.
Edit Edit: "Thanks" @Donovan749374 for the alg.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 19, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Donovan's Algorithm is complete!!! Only 944HTM/ 990QTM/ 852STM/ 864ETM. A brand new way of doing your PLL skip!
> 
> This is the mirrored algorithm of the original because there were some mistakes and it was easier to fix it like this.
> 
> ...


I don't know what's this but it seems cool


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 19, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Well you could just play the alg at full speed and it'll only take about 20 minuets.


Or I could do pll attacks 20+ times


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 20, 2021)

This 22LL/2ublocks:






Standard alg:
r U' r' U' r U r' U2 r' D' r U' r' D r

"just re-solve F2L on a different side and get a skip" alg:
R' F' r' F r F U' R U R2 F R F' R



Spoiler: breakdown



z' // change F2L direction
U' // prepare to force LL skip
F' u' F u F // third slot
L' U L U2 F U F' // last slot
U // LL skip

Executed without the initial rotation, it becomes the RrUF alg written earlier.



This cursed alg has a heavy reliance on home-grip F and F' moves, which I don't really like. Standard alg is almost certainly better, but in all honesty I'll remember neither alg the next time I get this case and just do OLL into J perm.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 20, 2021)

btw, your image is broken


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 20, 2021)

What's broken? Your screenshot looks normal to me.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 20, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> What's broken? Your screenshot looks normal to me.



It doesn't appear.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 20, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> What's broken? Your screenshot looks normal to me.


you said right


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 20, 2021)

Spoiler: who gives a sheet






TheCubingCuber347 said:


> View attachment 16395
> It doesn't appear.


>This request was automatically upgraded to HTTPS, For more information see https://blog.chromium.org/2019/10/no-more-mixed-messages-about-https.html

lol imagine going out of your way to install Chrome and it won't even load websites properly

Use Firefox instead. Or I guess you can bug @Cride5 to add HTTPS support to his website.

EDIT:


Spoiler: 2021-07-20 15:52 UTC



Obviously if you use Brave or some other meme Chrome derivative, that's still basically the same thing; don't be silly. _Even if_ you are in fact using some non-Chrome-derivative browser, if it doesn't load HTTP resources, it's _still_ broken, and you should still be using a non-broken browser instead. I'm not going to go out of my way to reupload the VisualCube pics because (i) that's stupid; they still work fine in a proper web browser (tell me, did HTTP suddenly stop being a web standard? should Google be the sole authority on what should load and what shouldn't?) and also (ii) this forum does not support SVG uploads, so it'd be necessary to convert to a raster format first, which is also stupid.

Basically: you're complaining to the wrong person. Bug Cride5, bug pjk to add VisualCube support directly to the forum, bug Google to revert their HTTP breakage, bug _anyone but me_. I refuse to be in charge of cleaning up after other people.


EDIT2 (originally a separate post, but I'm combining it here because >off-topic):


Spoiler: originally posted at 2021-07-20 16:26 UTC






Filipe Teixeira said:


> just don't bother to generate images in another way


I will use workarounds only if necessary to make them work on _my_ machine, and only insofar as they don't violate standards. This works on my machine, and also falls within spec; ergo no workaround on my end.

If you're offering to host a VisualCube instance with functioning HTTPS, together with a promise to keep it running entirely free of charge for at least as long as the original VisualCube has been running up to this point (at least 5 years? idk), by all means, go ahead, and I'll edit all of the VisualCube URLs I've ever posted to point to your instance. I'm not unwilling to compromise; I just won't do it when it requires only effort from my end.


I'm not going to spend any more time arguing about this. I still think you're being absolutely obtuse, but to be fair, so am I. So there's that.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 20, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> >This request was automatically upgraded to HTTPS, For more information see https://blog.chromium.org/2019/10/no-more-mixed-messages-about-https.html
> 
> lol imagine going out of your way to install Chrome and it won't even load websites properly
> 
> Use Firefox instead. Or I guess you can bug @Cride5 to add HTTPS support to his website.


I don't use Chrome.

Imagine posting a picture that doesn't upload for everybody and then give a pathetic diss when somebody points it out.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 20, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Basically: you're complaining to the wrong person. Bug Cride5, bug pjk to add VisualCube support directly to the forum, bug Google to revert their HTTP breakage, bug _anyone but me_. I refuse to be in charge of cleaning up after other people.


the old it's not my fault excuse

I'll send e-mail to google asap, don't worrie

just don't bother to generate images in another way


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 20, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> I will use workarounds only if necessary to make them work on _my_ machine, and only insofar as they don't violate standards. This works on my machine, and also falls within spec; ergo no workaround on my end.
> 
> If you're offering to host a VisualCube instance with functioning HTTPS, together with a promise to keep it running entirely free of charge for at least as long as the original VisualCube has been running up to this point (at least 5 years? idk), by all means, go ahead, and I'll edit all of the VisualCube URLs I've ever posted to point to your instance. I'm not unwilling to compromise; I just won't do it when it requires only effort from my end.


wow dude you really like to overcomplicate things.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 20, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> This disgusting ZBLL/22LL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(U) F U R U’ R’ S U f’ R’ f R U’ R’ f’ R


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 20, 2021)

I’m on Chrome, and the image loads fine.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 22, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> (U) F U R U’ R’ S U f’ R’ f R U’ R’ f’ R


Huh, interesting. This seems to get me nice singles but the S U f' in the middle is really tricky. Is the S move supposed to be done with left index, or is the U f' supposed to be done in one motion with the left index (pushing back on FLU then down on UL)?

Also, you can modify this to get an Na perm (of questionable use?):
R' f R U' R' f' R U F U R U' R' S U f'


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 22, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> Huh, interesting. This seems to get me nice singles but the S U f' in the middle is really tricky. Is the S move supposed to be done with left index, or is the U f' supposed to be done in one motion with the left index (pushing back on FLU then down on UL)?
> 
> Also, you can modify this to get an Na perm (of questionable use?):
> R' f R U' R' f' R U F U R U' R' S U f'


Personally I prefer doing right thumb to start and push the S with left index and keep it on top during right U then bring the left index back down to do the f’. You can use the middle fingers to do a lot of moves in the alg as well depending on how you execute certain moves.
Edit: also what speed are you getting on the alg? I’m getting around 1.2 at the moment.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 22, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> Edit: also what speed are you getting on the alg? I’m getting around 1.2 at the moment.


I had around 2.3 average, 1.8 single earlier, with right index S move, left index U, reset left index, left index f'.

Your execution is what I meant by the left-index S move, and it seems to flow okay, but my left-index S moves are really inconsistent. Not really in the mood to drill algs now but I'll try timing with this execution later.

edit: Got around 2.0-2.1 averages with both executions. No clear winner yet. Also, I'll still have to use the RUF alg for big cubes, anyway.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 25, 2021)

r F2 r' F2 U2 r2 U2 r' U2 F2 r2 U2 F2 r U2 F2 r(17 STM)
inefficient but cool new alg for the lucas parity case
(I ran the classic setup on CE for the first time and got this)

EDIT: 2L' U 2L U' 2R U2 2L' U 2R' U2 2R U' 2L U2 2R' (15 STM) here's what I think is a double parity which might be useful? (I might be wrong tho)(also, I used a different setup)

EDIT 2: I found this 15 mover too:
r U2 l' U2 l U' r' U r U l' U r' U2 l

It's slice move variant is apparently a 4 cycle of dedges that's probably useful for cage:
2R U2 2L' U2 2L U' 2R' U 2R U 2L' U 2R' U2 2L

EDIT 3:
Another 15 mover: r' U l' U2 r U2 l U2 r' U l' U l U' r


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 26, 2021)

good alg or fingetricks for this COLL case?
I'm using

R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L​
But I can't do it fast


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 26, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> View attachment 16446
> good alg or fingetricks for this COLL case?
> I'm using
> 
> ...


For that case (U2) r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F or its inverse, or (U)R U R2 F R F' R U' R' F' U F or it's inverse is better.
You could also use the F/B mirror of your alg[(U2) R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L'


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> EDIT: 2L' U 2L U' 2R U2 2L' U 2R' U2 2R U' 2L U2 2R' (15 STM) here's what I think is a double parity which might be useful? (I might be wrong tho)(also, I used a different setup)
> 
> EDIT 2: I found this 15 mover too:
> r U2 l' U2 l U' r' U r U l' U r' U2 l
> ...


I'm not sure what exactly you're seeing but all of these algs affect like six wing pieces plus some centre pieces, and they're all even parity (two 3-cycles, or 2-cycle and 4-cycle (up to AUF)).



Filipe Teixeira said:


> R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L


I think my fastest algs for this COLL were (both y2 angle from your picture):
R U' L U L' R' U2 L U L' executed as (thumb on bottom) R U' r B r' R' ((regrip to home grip) U2') r B r'
r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F (a few ways to execute this; you could start thumb on bottom and use your index finger for the F move in the middle, or you could start in home grip and use your ring finger for the F move in the middle)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 26, 2021)

Thx @xyzzy and @Cubing Forever.
Gonna try tomorrow
EDIT: *r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F *is my new alg


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 17, 2021)

New OLL 57 algorithm : U' R U R' S' R U' R' S
But this suck


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 17, 2021)

I reccomend just doing R U R' U' M' U R U' R' M


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 17, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I reccomend just doing R U R' U' M' U R U' R' M


I know 
JUST FOR FUN


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 17, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I reccomend just doing R U R' U' M' U R U' R' M


lol no that's slower than R U R' S' R U' R' S


HD Truong Giang said:


> New OLL 57 algorithm : U' R U R' S' R U' R' S


It's a known alg and It used to be my main alg for a while when I used CFOP.


HD Truong Giang said:


> But this suck


No it doesn't. It is a good alg. Just because an alg has S moves doesn't mean that it sucks.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 17, 2021)

Just wanted to ask, if you share a google docs with view only permission, will others be able to see my name?


----------



## Waffles (Aug 17, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Just wanted to ask, if you share a google docs with view only permission, will others be able to see my name?


You can simply use a different google account to view it, and rename it to something like SometimesIGetBoredOfCubingLOL


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 17, 2021)

The U' at the beginning is unnecessary, unless you have a diagram that shows that algorithm from a different angle. anyway, this is actually really good but it isn't anything new. I already use this as an ELL algorithm


----------



## LBr (Aug 17, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> New OLL 57 algorithm : U' R U R' S' R U' R' S
> But this suck


this looks like a 3-style bld alg xD lolol


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 26, 2021)

well I'm bored and don't know what to do As there are many ortega algs and I wanted to know which one was the best, i ran it through an algometer.
*Note: These are not the confirmed best algs as people's turn styles are different*

OLL

Sune: R U R' U R U2 R' 
Anti Sune: L' U' L U' L' U2 L
Pi: R' F R2 U' R2' F R 
P/U: F U R U' R' F'
L: F R' F' R U R U' R'
T: R U R' U' R' F R F'
H: R2 U2 R' U2 R2

PBL 

Adj/Solved: R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R'
Opp/Solved: R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 
Opp/Opp:R2 F2 R2/R2 B2 R2/x R2 U2 R2 
Adj/Adj: R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 
Opp/Adj: R' F U' R2 U F' R


----------



## Garf (Sep 15, 2021)

Try out this C OLL case that is similar to T: R U R’ U’ y l’ U’ L U M
I swear to god it is the best algorithm ever. It is what Max Park used before. I have no idea if he still uses the algorithm


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 15, 2021)

Random Aa Perm (same angle as standard)
L' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R r/L' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R L


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 16, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Try out this C OLL case that is similar to T: R U R’ U’ y l’ U’ L U M
> I swear to god it is the best algorithm ever. It is what Max Park used before. I have no idea if he still uses the algorithm


No. the best is (from that angle) R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 16, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> No. the best is (from that angle) R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F'


ehh... (U') f R f' U' r' U' R U M' exists and it's definitely better than your alg.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> ehh... (U') f R f' U' r' U' R U M' exists and it's definitely better than your alg.


Yes I know but R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F' is an AUF trick


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 29, 2021)

Y Perm AUF trick?








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## SteelyTheCuber (Oct 31, 2021)

THIS TUTORIAL IS ONLY MEANT FOR BEGINNERS.


So before we get started the algorithm is here: Uw2 2R2 U2 2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2


So It CAN solve this case, while fixing the edges in the case below.


Click here for the case shown above.
So when re-aligning the edges in this case what you need to do is hold the side where blue is on the corners and red is on the edges and then do the alg. So then once you do it, it'll either re-align as an U perm or a Ua perm, you can also do the same thing when it's the same case but the colors are different (wow I feel dumb typing that out)

Ok so I know a lot of you in the comments are gonna roast me but I'm only making this for beginners when they run into parity.

Okay I know this is dumb but its pretty easy for beginners like me

EDIT:

First off thanks BenChristman1 for the reply and since its relevant I'll add this you don't have to learn this if you don't want to but its very easy to do so when you get this case.

You do this algorithm: R U R' U' (parity alg) U R U' R' (Easiest to learn this way)
Parity algorithm: Uw2 2R2 U2 2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2 (same algorithm as the first one so its not new)

Aka R U R' U' Uw2 2R2 U2 2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2 U R U' R.

I dearly thank you BenChristman1 for improving my forum post.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 31, 2021)

It's actually the same alg I use, it's pretty good. I also don't think it's that dumb.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 31, 2021)

It’s actually even easier to do R U R' U' (parity alg) U R U' R'.


----------



## SteelyTheCuber (Oct 31, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> It’s actually even easier to do R U R' U' (parity alg) U R U' R'.


Thanks Ben, I just added this to another section of my forum post.


----------



## Magmatic (Nov 1, 2021)

I developed an algorithm to discover if your 4x4x4 is in parity long before it is almost solved. You might find it interesting.






How to Solve a Parity Error in a 4x4x4 Rubik's Cube Without Memorizing a Long Algorithm | timkoop | timkoop







timkoop.com


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Nov 4, 2021)

Magmatic said:


> I developed an algorithm to discover if your 4x4x4 is in parity long before it is almost solved. You might find it interesting.


Oh yeah, I remember _your thread_. But isn't your idea and his have conflicting objectives for a beginner's guide? He's not against using move sequences, for example.

But it's ironic, because if one aims to do something similar to resolve PLL parity (which this thread is about) as you advertise to do to resolve OLL parity (after they see that they have it by counting the number of good *d*edges as you explain how to do), something cool happens!

Do a half turn to induce/fix PLL parity (move sequences like this and this (that I found) prove that PLL parity is technically resolved with two slice quarter turns):
2R2


Correct the top and bottom centers like you would when doing reduction.
U2 2R2 U2 2R2


From this point, they can either learn the very useful 4 move commutator to exchange center pieces:
2R2 2U2 2R2 2U2

Which gives:
2R2 U2 2R2 U2 2R2 2R2 2U2 2R2 2U2 = 2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2 2R2 2U2 (a familiar sight)

Or, since he is in favor of conjugation, he can tell them to just do the setup move *2U2* before and undo it after so that they don't have to learn that 4 move sequence:
2U2 2R2 U2 2R2 U2 2R2 2U2

If we make those setup moves wide turns, it becomes the very algorithm that he thinks is good for beginners:
(So this can be an explanation of how the algorithm works, which in of itself can help to memorize it to long-term memory much easier.)
Uw2 2R2 U2 2R2 U2 2R2 Uw2

Also, based off of the guide he has written so far, I don't think he would recommend them to do a quarter turn and then have to redo a portion of the reduction phase and start completely over with solving the pseudo 3x3x3 as a 3x3x3, because that requires much more than one extra algorithm (which seemed to be what he was trying to avoid when handling the adjacent PLL parity case . . . I suspect that he wanted to avoid having them do a U-Perm and then opposite PLL parity to resolve the adjacent PLL parity case).

Instead, since (2R U2)4 2R is the simplest of odd parity algorithms, and he's comfortable with the idea of conjugation, then maybe he would be in favor of: (2R2 F Rw' F' Rw') (2R' U2)4 2R' (Rw F Rw F' 2R2) to resolve adjacent double parity (for any big cube size).

Or maybe he would like Floyd Newberry's (Rw B' z')(r' F U2 F')4 r' (z B Rw') for the single *d*edge flip (which also works on any big cube size).


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 4, 2021)

I already use this parity alg lol I think it's good


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 17, 2022)

I felt like making this thread because I haven’t found any yet so I thought this would be a good idea to post some interesting/new algorithms

New algorithm for Aa perm:
Basically Tperm just with wide R’ moves
r U r’ U’ r’ F r2 U’ r’ U’ r U r’ F’
(Orientation)

from JPerm’s PLL trainer


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 17, 2022)

Watch this whole video.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 17, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> I felt like making this thread because I haven’t found any yet so I thought this would be a good idea to post some interesting/new algorithms
> 
> New algorithm for Aa perm:
> Basically Tperm just with wide R’ moves
> ...


Thanks for the idea, but this isn't really a new algorithm. Most everybody knows it. I would suggest looking at Speedcubedb if you want to find abnormal, more interesting algs.


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 17, 2022)

Ok thanks for the suggestions
Ngl this was kinda a flop but whatever

I’ve never made a thread before so… gotta start somewhere ig

What kind of thread should I make?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 17, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> What kind of thread should I make?


Don't make threads just to make them. If you are going to make a thread it should be over a unique topic with a purpose. Otherwise, just post in the thousands of existing threads. You will more than likely find a thread that discusses something you would make a thread on.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 2, 2022)

eazy ZBLL 

regular OLL alg is R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' 

this easy ZBLL you only need to do do this alg = R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R' U2 R'

you can use one of edge parity alg for 5x5 to ZBLL alg.
the parity alg for 5x5 is Lw' U2 Lw' U2 F2 Lw' F2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw2

can be used for zbll alg . just ommit the wide moves 
L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 L2

usually this ZBLL U case will be solved with regular oll alg + T perm with cancelled moves.
but i prefer to use oll parity alg from 4x4 which is Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'
on 3x3 it will be R U2 x R U2 R U2 R' U2 L U2 Rw' U2 R U2 R' U2 R'


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 4, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> you can use one of edge parity alg for 5x5 to ZBLL alg.
> the parity alg for 5x5 is Lw' U2 Lw' U2 F2 Lw' F2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw2
> 
> can be used for zbll alg . just ommit the wide moves
> L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 L2


r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F

One of the 10-move 1LLL cases, very occasionally useful in FMC.



weruoaszxcvnm said:


> usually this ZBLL U case will be solved with regular oll alg + T perm with cancelled moves.
> but i prefer to use oll parity alg from 4x4 which is Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'
> on 3x3 it will be R U2 x R U2 R U2 R' U2 L U2 Rw' U2 R U2 R' U2 R'


Is OLL cancel into T perm really a common solution? I know Feliks did it in one of his world record averages or something, but I haven't seen that recommended as an alg on its own.

I've been using R' U R U' R' U L' U' r B' U2 R' U2 R2 (x'), and I think Jabari's sheet had the front-back mirror of that? In any case, it's hard to get a 25q alg faster than a 17q alg with similar regrips.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 9, 2022)

this zbll case = solve with this alg

F' (Na perm) F

this zbll case is easy to recognise.
Na perm is R U R' U (Jb perm) U2 R U' R'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 9, 2022)

Just learned a Z Perm for OH

R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 13, 2022)

i discover this zbll T case alg by myself
when i try to do JPERM (youtuber) alg for Y perm

R' U' R' U' (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R')

the grip at the end (the last R') is really bad, i know



nigelthecuber said:


> Just learned a Z Perm for OH
> 
> R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R'


i do the reverse of that alg


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 13, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> i do the reverse of that alg


Ok


----------



## Brest (Apr 13, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> this zbll case = solve with this alg
> 
> F' (Na perm) F
> 
> ...


A shorter modified Jperm for this case:

R' U (Jperm) U2 R U' R' U2 R
=
R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 13, 2022)

try this : F (V perm) L'

maybe u confuse why L' not F'

well , standard V perm alg have rotation, so instead of doing y' then F' , just do L'


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 13, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> try this : F (V perm) L'
> 
> maybe u confuse why L' not F'
> 
> well , standard V perm alg have rotation, so instead of doing y' then F' , just do L'


V Perm being the one Permutation where there is no consensus on what the standard alg is.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 29, 2022)

any lefty alg ?
i mean not one handed alg, but for left handed cubers


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 29, 2022)

a perms with u2 look fun

As in x R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' U2 R2


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 29, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> any lefty alg ?
> i mean not one handed alg, but for left handed cubers


You should be able to enter your algorithm to alg.cubing.net and somewhere there should be an option to vertically flip it. If there isn't, I'm thinking of another website, can't look right now.


----------



## MrVeganGod (May 7, 2022)

for the lefties out there

Aa - x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L'
Ab - x' L2 D2 L U L' D2 L U' L
F - L U F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U L' U' L U' L'
Ga - L2' U L' U L' U' L U' L2' U' D L' U L D'
Gb - L' U' L U D' L2' U L' U L U' L U' L2' D
Gc - L2' U' L U' L U L' U L2' U D' L U' L' D
Gd - L U L' U' D L2' U' L U' L' U L' U L2' D'
Ja - L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U
Jb - x L2 F' L' F L' U2 l U' l' U2
Ra - L2' F' L' U' L' U L F L' U2 L U2 L'
Rb - L' U L U L' U' L' D' L U L' D L U2 L
T - L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U L' U' L F
E - x' L' U L D' L' U' L D L' U' L D' L' U L D
Na - L U' L' U L F U F' L' U' L F' L F L' U L'
Nb - L' U' L U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U2 L' U L
V - L U' L U y' L F L2' U L U' L F' L' F'
Y - F' L' U L U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L' F
H - M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
Ua - M2 U M U2 M' U M2
Ub - M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
Z - M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2


----------



## jfitch (May 8, 2022)

I'm a lefty too, but I like using the same alg for mirrors and inverses. Here are 5 of the 6 inverse/mirror PLLs I use:
Ab - l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (x')
Aa - r U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2' (x')

Jb - R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
Ja - L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U

Nb - (R' U L' U2 R U' L)2 U
Na - (L U' R U2' L' U R')2 U'

Rb - R' U2 R U2 R' F (R U R' U') R' F' R2' U'
Ra - L U2' L' U2' L F' (L' U' L U) L F L2 U

Ub - R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
Ua - L2' U' L' U' L U L U L U' L

My G PLLs are all righty and mirrored across S slice instead of M.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 18, 2022)

anyone have PLL alg that can be used for ZBLL beside :
1. F' [Na perm] F
2. F [V perm] L'
3. R' [Y perm] R
4. F [Y perm] F'
5. R' U' [T perm] U R
6. R' U' [Jb perm] U R ???

????


----------



## jfitch (May 18, 2022)

L' Aa L or F Aa F'
You can do this with all plls.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 18, 2022)

jfitch said:


> L' Aa L or F Aa F'
> You can do this with all plls.


Which Aa alg? I've tried it and I didn't get full F2L, there's a missing slot?


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 18, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> eazy ZBLL
> 
> regular OLL alg is R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
> 
> this easy ZBLL you only need to do do this alg = R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R' U2 R'


easier alg than doing the wide moves:
F' [Jb Perm] F

try this from a solved cube


----------



## Thom S. (May 18, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> anyone have PLL alg that can be used for ZBLL beside :
> 1. F' [Na perm] F
> 2. F [V perm] L'
> 3. R' [Y perm] R
> ...


Isn't there a Wiki entry for Conjugated PLL ZBLLs? And isn't consensus that Conjugated PLLs should be avoided?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 18, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> isn't consensus that Conjugated PLLs should be avoided?


I guess you could make a list of pros and cons:
*Pros*
- Easy to learn
- Shorter than OCLL + PLL (OLL technically takes 2 moves with this approach)
*Cons*
- Algs are very long
- If you're gonna learn to recog a ZBLL so you can use a conjugated PLL, it makes more sense to just learn a better alg.


----------



## jfitch (May 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Which Aa alg? I've tried it and I didn't get full F2L, there's a missing slot?


All PLLs do the same thing to the cube. If you're reorienting after a rotation, and executing from the same angle (AUF), any alg should work. For a PLL-C, with your setup move, move a D corner to an uneffected location in the U layer, you'll then change orientation when undoing the set up.


Thom S. said:


> Isn't there a Wiki entry for Conjugated PLL ZBLLs? And isn't consensus that Conjugated PLLs should be avoided?








OPLL - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com




Doesn't seem complete at-a-glance


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 10, 2022)

I recreated the full 21 PLL algs but used optimal moves, so yeah every PLL can now be done in less than 15 moves. I think its a great way for beginners to learn Full PLL. However it really isnt made for good fingertricking, its only recommended for beginners. We are currently working to make that method for speedsolving (fingertrick effecient).
If anyone wants to learn it, then visit here (my site); https://speedcubingportal.000webhostapp.com/PLL (move reduced).txt

We currently ran the alg check and the NB perm seems to be put incorrectly. We are so sorry and will try to offer the best service possible.


----------



## Anthony Dial (Jun 10, 2022)

Great job but i don't think its good to learn unnefiecient algs cause then you'll get used to them but still great idea i will use some if you've done E perms yet


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 10, 2022)

I don't see how this is useful. It's not going to be fast, so no top cubers will use it, the moves are very random and unintuitive, so no beginners will use it, and no good fmc solver uses pll. So what's the point of this exactly?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 10, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> I recreated the full 21 PLL algs but used optimal moves, so yeah every PLL can now be done in less than 15 moves. I think its a great way for beginners to learn Full PLL. However it really isnt made for good fingertricking, its only recommended for beginners. We are currently working to make that method for speedsolving (fingertrick effecient).
> If anyone wants to learn it, then visit here (my site); https://speedcubingportal.000webhostapp.com/PLL (move reduced).txt


Cool, looks good!


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 10, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> I don't see how this is useful. It's not going to be fast, so no top cubers will use it, the moves are very random and unintuitive, so no beginners will use it, and no good fmc solver uses pll. So what's the point of this exactly?


As i said its intended for beginners to get a basic understanding of PLL algs, and we are working to make it Speedcubing effecient.



abunickabhi said:


> Cool, looks good!


thank you so much!


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 10, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> As i said its intended for beginners to get a basic understanding of PLL algs, and we are working to make it Speedcubing effecient.


I still don't understand how it's better for beginners. The algs seems to be slower, harder to memorize, and less intuitive than normal pll algs.


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 10, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> I still don't understand how it's better for beginners. The algs seems to be slower, harder to memorize, and less intuitive than normal pll algs.


It was originally for my friend which used CFOP, he wanted to do FMC and i wanted to help him, this is basically for people bored to learn FMC techniques and for like beginners which dont intend to be fast. Besides, doing an alg many times is very helpful sometimes


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 10, 2022)

I have very mixed feelings about this...
For one, it's nice to have optimal movecount plls, but there are cons for the purpose you seem to be describing:
- This is centred on beginners, yet algs like this are less likely to have common triggers or memorable fingetricks in them, making them harder to learn and retain
- If you don't want to get fast, imo it seems pointless to commit to learning PLL in the first place. If you do learn PLL, you'd want to learn the best algs, not the shortest algs.
- Again, if you're doing FMC, what's the point in not learning the very basics of techniques: commutators, conjugates, skeletons, and insertions can get you very far; whereas a CFOP-based LL is more luck reliant and inefficient. You could think of it like solving the first layer directly compared to making a side and then fixing it.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 10, 2022)

its better to do longer alg but faster than shorter alg but slower


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jun 10, 2022)

Better to learn a fast alg from the start than an easy one to remember. You're just giving them a much larger burden to learn (essentially 42 algs vs 21). It's not like you broke all 21 algs into combinations of 3 short algs (or whatever, something similar to duplex) which may be helpful, but then that's why 2 look PLL exists. I see your logic, but it's actually less productive than learning good algs first time.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 10, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> As i said its intended for beginners to get a basic understanding of PLL algs, and we are working to make it Speedcubing effecient.


"Speedcubing efficient" and FMC seem like two different goals. But thank you for your efforts.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 11, 2022)

eeeeee I use OLL and PLL for FMC so this could be useful to me

and HEY the U perms are RUS!!!



Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> I recreated the full 21 PLL algs but used optimal moves, so yeah every PLL can now be done in less than 15 moves. I think its a great way for beginners to learn Full PLL. However it really isnt made for good fingertricking, its only recommended for beginners. We are currently working to make that method for speedsolving (fingertrick effecient).
> If anyone wants to learn it, then visit here (my site); https://speedcubingportal.000webhostapp.com/PLL (move reduced).txt
> 
> We currently ran the alg check and the NB perm seems to be put incorrectly. We are so sorry and will try to offer the best service possible.


One thing though, for Nb perm I noticed that it says R R2. Can you change that please? Also without the R2 it should be 13 moves.

Edit:
Also for H perm, I feel L R U2 R' L' F' B' U2 B F is more beginner friendly, and it's also 10 moves.


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> One thing though, for Nb perm I noticed that it says R R2. Can you change that please? Also without the R2 it should be 13 moves.
> 
> Edit:
> Also for H perm, I feel L R U2 R' L' F' B' U2 B F is more beginner friendly, and it's also 10 moves.


Without the R2, then it wouldnt be solved?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 11, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> Without the R2, then it wouldnt be solved?


No, it says R R2, just change it to R'


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 11, 2022)

We are really sorry everyone! We tried to offer a good optimal movecount PLL sheet but the community doesnt seem to like it....



Imsoosm said:


> No, it says R R2, just change it to R'


Okay!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 11, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> We are really sorry everyone! We tried to offer a good optimal movecount PLL sheet but the community doesnt seem to like it....


Hey! I like it a lot, because I just use OLL and PLL for my FMC attempts. I think it's great!


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey! I like it a lot, because I just use OLL and PLL for my FMC attempts. I think it's great!


Thats nice but no one doesnt seem to use it. 

Question to everyone: Would you guys like the algs to be speedcubing effecient? If so, then what turns shall we include to make it effecient?

We are gonna try to allow slice moves to make it speedcubing effecient?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 11, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> We are gonna try to allow slice moves to make it speedcubing effecient?


What you've already done is fine! We don't really have this resource anywhere. OLLs and PLLS (<10 moves) _are _useful for FMC insertions. Also, for FMC-esque things, slice moves count as 2 moves, probably don't include them unless you really want to


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 11, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> We are gonna try to allow slice moves to make it speedcubing effecient?


Modern hardware, it is easier to execute slice moves.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 11, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> Thats nice but no one doesnt seem to use it.
> 
> Question to everyone: Would you guys like the algs to be speedcubing effecient? If so, then what turns shall we include to make it effecient?
> 
> We are gonna try to allow slice moves to make it speedcubing effecient?


I was kinda hoping you would do something like <10 move OLL


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I was kinda hoping you would do something like <10 move OLL


we are currently trying to find a way to create an FMC OLL aswell. Thanks for the recommendation tho!



IsThatA4x4 said:


> What you've already done is fine! We don't really have this resource anywhere. OLLs and PLLS (<10 moves) _are _useful for FMC insertions. Also, for FMC-esque things, slice moves count as 2 moves, probably don't include them unless you really want to


So it was a successful attempt of recreating PLL but for FMC?


----------



## Kane7 (Jun 11, 2022)

My OLL(X-shaped): (M U)4 (M U')4
and my J Perm a: L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U' L U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 11, 2022)

i just learnt parity alg

/(-3,0)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(2,0)/(0,2)/(-2,0)/(4,0)/(0,-2)/(0,2)/(-1,4)/(0,3)/(0,6)/(0,-3)

i got it down to 4.32 seconds


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 11, 2022)

Kane7 said:


> My OLL(X-shaped): (M U)4 (M U')4


So:
M U *M U M U M U M* U' *M U' M U' M U'*
Bold = overwork
_Consider switching..._


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> i just learnt parity alg
> 
> /(-3,0)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(2,0)/(0,2)/(-2,0)/(4,0)/(0,-2)/(0,2)/(-1,4)/(0,3)/(0,6)/(0,-3)
> 
> i got it down to 4.32 seconds


It's a shame there is no community for executing Squan algs fast like there is eith 3x3. There was a time, where I could consistently sub 4.1 Adj Parity and got occacional sub 4 and sub 3.9 s.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> I recreated the full 21 PLL algs but used optimal moves, so yeah every PLL can now be done in less than 15 moves. I think its a great way for beginners to learn Full PLL. However it really isnt made for good fingertricking, its only recommended for beginners. We are currently working to make that method for speedsolving (fingertrick effecient).
> If anyone wants to learn it, then visit here (my site); https://speedcubingportal.000webhostapp.com/PLL (move reduced).txt
> 
> We currently ran the alg check and the NB perm seems to be put incorrectly. We are so sorry and will try to offer the best service possible.


I have a better R perm
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 and mirror 
13 moves


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I have a better R perm
> R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 and mirror
> 13 moves


thanks. imma go to a search if i can find a 13 mover more effecient kind of



Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> thanks. imma go to a search if i can find a 13 mover more effecient kind of





NigelTheCuber said:


> I have a better R perm
> R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 and mirror
> 13 moves


yo thank you so much mate! 
is R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 an RA perm and the mirror is RB Perm?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 16, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> yo thank you so much mate!
> is R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 an RA perm and the mirror is RB Perm?


The mirror is done on the back: 
R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 (U')
These are standard algs that are also pretty short.


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> The mirror is done on the back:
> R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 (U')
> These are standard algs that are also pretty short.


do yall need me to change the FMC PLL algs?

note for Imsoosm: i just started the project for the FMC OLL, by the end of July i will have found something.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 16, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> do yall need me to change the FMC PLL algs?
> 
> note for Imsoosm: i just started the project for the FMC OLL, by the end of July i will have found something.


Nah it's fine. It's just a more fingertrick friendly alg, but the same movecount. On Nb perm theres a R R2, you can subsitute that with R'


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Jun 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Nah it's fine. It's just a more fingertrick friendly alg, but the same movecount. On Nb perm theres a R R2, you can subsitute that with R'


okay. Imma change that and imma start working on the FMC OLL since u liked it that much,


----------



## jun349 (Sep 18, 2022)

Note: numbers are less with a more shorter alg.


----------



## Garf (Sep 19, 2022)

jun349 said:


> Note: numbers are less with a more shorter alg.


Nice. I would recommend typing this out on a google doc or something similar to that. That way, people can view it a little bit more easily.


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 20, 2022)

J-perm is a hard to learn algorithim, but i have a better j-perm that has one regrip but no f moves. The alg is R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L
(Ja perm)

Easier to learn h perm its bad but its M2 Ux6


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 20, 2022)

This is a very well known algorithm and it's also good. Also, easy to learn does not mean that the alg is better; it means you haven't learnt many algs. That will come with time and practice.


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 20, 2022)

i like using it cause im lazy lol


----------



## LBr (Oct 20, 2022)

It isn’t the best alg. The wide rRUF alg is better imo


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 20, 2022)

LBr said:


> are you talking about h perm j perm or r perm



Algortithim sheet for people wanting sub minute






Google Docs: Sign-in


Access Google Docs with a personal Google account or Google Workspace account (for business use).



docs.google.com


----------



## LBr (Oct 20, 2022)

Infer
Look at the best algs and you’ll find it


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 20, 2022)

LBr said:


> Infer
> Look at the best algs and you’ll find it


wasnt syaing there were the best i was just saying its good if you want sub 1

i split it into two parts, lie F R U' R' U R U R', then R U R'U R' F R F'.
I also memorized it like ok so i open it, then do a sexy move but on the same side, then do a sexy move withour the u', the close is, then do a sexy move then sledge.

i know it sounds weird but im planing learning f perm that way two


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 21, 2022)

I get what you're saying I think. Basically, to help memorize easier, you split it into two different sections/patterns, right? If you do that, you'll also notice a lot of different PLL and OLL algs share similar patterns. A lot of them use the sledgehammer sexy move, for instance


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 24, 2022)

Lol i thought i invented two 2x2 oll algs that were RUR'U'R'FRF' and opposite nope turns out they are already a thing


----------



## Osric (Oct 29, 2022)

So in the pictured situation, I would normally do a JPerm:

​and I always do the jperm on the right, so I have to start iwth a U2, like this:

*U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'*​
This approach is 14 moves. I have not worked on my fingertricks/speed, so this takes me around 6 seconds (I realize this probably sounds ridiculously slow, but that's actually a pretty fast turn speed for me as I try to look ahead to LSE).

My analyzer suggests that I consider this alternative:

*R2 F2 R U R' F2 r F' R*​
and honestly I can't see what's wrong with it. It's 9 moves, which is a _lot_ fewer than 14. The three F moves are bound to be worse than R/U for some people, but I would expect I could execute them reasonably.

I'd appreciate people's comments on these two approaches to this case.

Also, if I have asked this in the wrong forum please let me know.

Osric


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 29, 2022)

Consider it in QTM instead of HTM (while ignoring the first U2): 14 moves vs 12, but the first one avoids F2s which are slow. Secondly, the way you lookahead to LSE for the first alg is by realising (after the U2) that the UF and UR edges swap, and that's it. EO won't change, neither will the permutation of any other edge. Thirdly, you should probably learn to turn faster. People can do the first alg in around .6 seconds give or take, literally ten times faster. This seems to be a skill issue more than anything else, so I guess fix that or something. 

Hope this helped!


----------



## Osric (Oct 29, 2022)

So you don't think that you could drill *R2 F2 R U R' F2 r F' R* until it was faster than JPerm because of the F2s, essentially?


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 29, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> People can do the first alg in around .6 seconds give or take, literally ten times faster.


The 9 mover is easily 0.4 for one who can do j perm in 0.6.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 29, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> The 9 mover is easily 0.4 for one who can do j perm in 0.6.


Nah, the fingertricks are probably a bit worse


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 29, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Nah, the fingertricks are probably a bit worse


the fingertricks are pretty good, just one regrip at the start but the rest is smooth


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 29, 2022)

The biggest problem is that regrip. Ignoring that, ok, but that's quie a big thing if you're solving with neutral grip.


----------



## levi.m (Oct 29, 2022)

the algorithm is R U' R2 F2 U' R F2 R' U F2 R2 U R' U
or F R F' U' F U' R U F R' F' U' R' U2 R' F'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 29, 2022)

I don’t really like all the regrips in this alg
the F2s are stopping me from maining this nb alg
ill try to memorize 4 fmc tho, thx


----------



## levi.m (Oct 29, 2022)

scuffed looking Y perm

the algorithm is R' F' U F U F' U' R' U' R F R' U R2

My Ra pll R2 F2 U R U R' U' R' U' F2 R' U R' U'


----------



## levi.m (Dec 11, 2022)

NB perm that has potential
R' U' R U' x (R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2) x' U R' U R


----------

